# Non riesco a smettere



## Lalla (19 Giugno 2018)

Primo messaggio e prima discussione in questo forum. 

Mi trovo in una situazione assurda nella quale non avrei mai pensato di ritrovarmi. Ho un rapporto stabile da ormai un sacco di anni e fino all'anno scorso non avevo mai tradito nessuno. Il rapporto con il mio compagno era soddisfacente, non perfetto, certo, ma ero sicuramente soddisfatta sia dal punto di vista personale che sessuale. 

All'improvviso tutto è precipitato e mi sono ritrovata a tradirlo con uno molto più giovane di me. All'inizio capitava una volta ogni tanto poi via via sempre più spesso. Sta diventando una cosa insostenibile ma non riesco a smettere.

Mi rendo perfettamente conto che da parte di entrambi non c'è alcun sentimento ed è solamente una questione di sesso. Il sesso però è fantastico ed è proprio per questo che non riesco a smettere. Mi ritrovo a fare cose che in passato non avrei mai e poi mai fatto o in situazioni che capisco essere "pericolose" senza riuscire a dire di no e questo mi spaventa.

Ho provato seriamente a smettere già 2 volte ma alla fine non ce la faccio e la cosa peggiora ulteriormente.

Vorrei il parere o il consiglio di qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione simile ed è riuscito ad uscirne.


----------



## perplesso (19 Giugno 2018)

premesso che non sei una drogata, quindi non è che tu debba smettere.

semmai tu dovresti cercare di capire.

sia perchè le cose che fai con l'amante non ti erano mai venute in mente di farle col tuo uomo

sia perchè invece di starti a fare le paturnie, perchè non provi a proporre quello che fai col tuo amante al tuo uomo?


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

Non ti va di smettere [emoji41]


----------



## Farabrutto (19 Giugno 2018)

Scusa solo per capire... Che significa molto più giovane? Quanti anni avete (anche orientativamente)? In ogni caso perché dovresti smettere, perché ne senti il bisogno? Evidentemente se lo fai è perché ne hai il bisogno...  Mica ti avrà ipnotizzato no?

Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Primo messaggio e prima discussione in questo forum.
> 
> Mi trovo in una situazione assurda nella quale non avrei mai pensato di ritrovarmi. Ho un rapporto stabile da ormai un sacco di anni e fino all'anno scorso non avevo mai tradito nessuno. Il rapporto con il mio compagno era soddisfacente, non perfetto, certo, ma ero sicuramente soddisfatta sia dal punto di vista personale che sessuale.
> 
> ...


Si desidera ciò che è nuovo e ciò che non si può avere definitivamente...questo alimenta il desiderio. Fermati se ci tieni a ciò che hai. E per fermarti devi pensare che l'.epilogo può essere il perdere tuo marito. Li so ca''i dopo...se ti becca vedi come lo insegui in ginocchio e dell altro non te ne frega nulla. Come tutte le cose ci vuol tempo ma fermezza nella scelta. Il prezzo può essere altissimo.


----------



## HP72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si desidera ciò che è nuovo e ciò che non si può avere definitivamente...questo alimenta il desiderio. Fermati se ci tieni a ciò che hai. E per fermarti devi pensare che l'.epilogo può essere il perdere tuo marito. Li so ca''i dopo...se ti becca vedi come lo insegui in ginocchio e dell altro non te ne frega nulla. Come tutte le cose ci vuol tempo ma fermezza nella scelta. Il prezzo può essere altissimo.


Quoto ...


----------



## mavi1982 (19 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Primo messaggio e prima discussione in questo forum.
> 
> Mi trovo in una situazione assurda nella quale non avrei mai pensato di ritrovarmi. Ho un rapporto stabile da ormai un sacco di anni e fino all'anno scorso non avevo mai tradito nessuno. Il rapporto con il mio compagno era soddisfacente, non perfetto, certo, ma ero sicuramente soddisfatta sia dal punto di vista personale che sessuale.
> 
> ...


Penso sia una questione di MOTIVAZIONI.

A un certo momento bisogna fermarsi, e a bocce ferme Valutare.
Pesare per bene le due situazioni(non ci dai molti riferimenti, non sappiamo se hai figli, se l'altro è libero o no )
Solo una forte motivazione  dall'una o dall'altra parte può aiutarti in una scelta.
Sempre che tu voglia scegliere


----------



## Lalla (19 Giugno 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> premesso che non sei una drogata, quindi non è che tu debba smettere.
> 
> semmai tu dovresti cercare di capire.
> 
> ...


Ci ho provato ma non e' la stessa cosa. Non e' come un interruttore che puoi spegnere o accendere.
Non e' facile da spiegare ma pensa al livello massimo di eccitazione che tu abbia mai raggiunto e consideralo il 100%.
Ora metti che incontri una persona con cui quel 100% lo superi abbondantemente, metti che il vecchio 100% diventi ora un 60%.
Se normalmente con qualunque uomo io abbia mai avuto rapporti parto da un 20-30% ed arrivo ad un 60%, quando sono con lui parto gia' da 50% prima ancora di iniziare.

Con tutto questo discorso non voglio dire che mi ritengo una frigida che si scioglie solo con lui o che gli altri sono incapaci. Lui riesce semplicemente (non so come) a far cadere qualunque freno inibitorio e questa cosa non mi era mai capitata prima.

So che non e' una droga ma in un certo senso nel mio caso e' come se lo fosse diventata. Vivo in uno stato di costante eccitazione ed attesa della "prossima volta" e non e' certamente una bella situazione perche' a volte ho veramente bisogno di concentrarmi su qualcosa e non ci riesco perche' ho la testa da un'altra parte.



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si desidera ciò che è nuovo e ciò che non si può avere definitivamente...questo alimenta il desiderio. Fermati se ci tieni a ciò che hai. E per fermarti devi pensare che l'.epilogo può essere il perdere tuo marito. Li so ca''i dopo...se ti becca vedi come lo insegui in ginocchio e dell altro non te ne frega nulla. Come tutte le cose ci vuol tempo ma fermezza nella scelta. Il prezzo può essere altissimo.


Esatto! E' esattamente per questo che sto cercando una via di uscita. Fino ad ora sono sempre riuscita a prendere una posizione chiara e mantenerla ma in questo caso non ce la faccio e questa cosa mi manda fuori di testa.
Il sesso con il mio compagno e' gia' soddisfacente di suo e dovrei riuscire a farmelo bastare... il problema e' che non ce la faccio.


----------



## perplesso (19 Giugno 2018)

Lalla,

invece di chiedere consiglio per una cosa che non puoi fare, cioè lasciare il tipo, perchè non provi a chiederti cosa hai imparato di te stessa da questa esperienza.

quando avrai capito cosa hai scoperto di te e ti sarai accettata, magari troverai la via d'uscita che cerchi


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Ci ho provato ma non e' la stessa cosa. Non e' come un interruttore che puoi spegnere o accendere.
> Non e' facile da spiegare ma pensa al livello massimo di eccitazione che tu abbia mai raggiunto e consideralo il 100%.
> Ora metti che incontri una persona con cui quel 100% lo superi abbondantemente, metti che il vecchio 100% diventi ora un 60%.
> Se normalmente con qualunque uomo io abbia mai avuto rapporti parto da un 20-30% ed arrivo ad un 60%, quando sono con lui parto gia' da 50% prima ancora di iniziare.
> ...


Sono stato traditore e tradito. Il meccanismo è quello che ti ho drscritto. Pensa che da domani perdi tuo marito..non che perdi l altro. E chiudi tutto..nascondi la sofferenza per la fine sotto una finta depressione o altro. Tra sei mesi l avrai dimenticato e sarai felice di riapprezzare la banalità della normalità..quasi non ti riconoscerai in quella che sei. Io mi sono fermato in corsa e dopo mesi ne sono uscito cosi. Mia moglie non si è fermata da sola ma dopo la scoperta. Darebbe non so cosa per tornare indietro visto il travaglio che stiamo affrontando. Io mi sono disamorato e lei ora è innamoratissima...mi rivorrebbe come prima...ma non riesco. Stiamo insieme ma non è piu lo stesso. Fidati..hai gia avuto tanto. Chiudi. Non confessare. E viviti il lutto della chiusura. E servirà da monito per il futuro. Non si scherza con il fuoco.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Aggiungo..forse sei anche assente a casa..e col tempo tuo marito potrebbe cercare altrove...insomma ..se non immagini una vita senza tuo marito c è poco da fare...e come tutte le dipendenze ci vuole tempo,.impegno e magari un aiuto. Nulla è gratis a sto mondo.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si desidera ciò che è nuovo e ciò che non si può avere definitivamente...questo alimenta il desiderio. Fermati se ci tieni a ciò che hai. E per fermarti devi pensare che l'.epilogo può essere il perdere tuo marito. Li so ca''i dopo...se ti becca vedi come lo insegui in ginocchio e dell altro non te ne frega nulla. Come tutte le cose ci vuol tempo ma fermezza nella scelta. Il prezzo può essere altissimo.


Si ma se ha già provato a smettere significa che del marito non je ne frega nulla ... Gli piace la giostra e finché va bene se la gode


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma se ha già provato a smettere significa che del marito non je ne frega nulla ... Gli piace la giostra e finché va bene se la gode


Non ha ben chiaro cosa succede dopo la scoperta...lo da per certo...non puo capire cosa significa perderlo....diventerà un altra ''ma io ho sempre amato mio marito, è lamia vita, non so cosa mi è preso''...basterebbe immaginarsi da domani liberi, separati...davanti un avvocato a contendersi figli, auto e cane per far passare i pruriti.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non ha ben chiaro cosa succede dopo la scoperta...diventerà un altra ''ma io ho sempre amato mio marito, è lamia vita, non so cosa mi è preso''...basterebbe immaginarsi da domani liberi, separati...davanti un avvocato a contendersi figli, auto e cane per far passare i pruriti.


Per me si diverte a cojonare il marito


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non ha ben chiaro cosa succede dopo la scoperta...lo da per certo...non puo capire cosa significa perderlo....diventerà un altra ''ma io ho sempre amato mio marito, è lamia vita, non so cosa mi è preso''...basterebbe immaginarsi da domani liberi, separati...davanti un avvocato a contendersi figli, auto e cane per far passare i pruriti.


Purtroppo ai traditori manca sempre un tassello importante di un puzzle che probabilmente non vedranno mai interamente. Questo tassello, a mio parere fondamentale per avere una piena comprensione delle proprie azioni, è la scoperta, il momento in cui tutto viene a galla.

Finché non succede, l'interpretazione della realtà del traditore è parziale tanto quanto quella del tradito che non sospetta nulla.


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Primo messaggio e prima discussione in questo forum.
> 
> Mi trovo in una situazione assurda nella quale non avrei mai pensato di ritrovarmi. Ho un rapporto stabile da ormai un sacco di anni e fino all'anno scorso non avevo mai tradito nessuno. Il rapporto con il mio compagno era soddisfacente, non perfetto, certo, ma ero sicuramente soddisfatta sia dal punto di vista personale che sessuale.
> 
> ...


Ciao, io concordo con chi ti consiglia un po' di autoanalisi.
Personalmente sono convinta che, a parte nei casi di traditori seriali o compulsivi, il tradimento è comunque un segnale di qualcosa che non funziona perfettamente in te o nel tuo rapporto ufficiale.

Sei sicura sicura che tutto vada cosí a gonfie vele?
Che non ti manchi qualcosa di essenziale per te?
Che hai davvero ció che desideri?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ciao, io concordo con chi ti consiglia un po' di autoanalisi.
> Personalmente sono convinta che, a parte nei casi di traditori seriali o compulsivi, il tradimento è comunque un segnale di qualcosa che non funziona perfettamente in te o nel tuo rapporto ufficiale.
> 
> Sei sicura sicura che tutto vada cosí a gonfie vele?
> ...


Vabbè ma mi fai venire in mente la barzelletta: una donna ha bisogno di un uomo che le dia sicurezza, un grande amante è un vero amico. Basta che i tre non si incontrino.
:mexican:


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ciao, io concordo con chi ti consiglia un po' di autoanalisi.
> Personalmente sono convinta che, a parte nei casi di traditori seriali o compulsivi, il tradimento è comunque un segnale di qualcosa che non funziona perfettamente in te o nel tuo rapporto ufficiale.
> 
> Sei sicura sicura che tutto vada cosí a gonfie vele?
> ...


Aggiungo: il titolo del tuo post è significativo. Non riesco a smettere. Lo dice chi ha perso il controllo, di solito.
Che tipo di controllo hai perso? Perché ti interessa più smettere che capire?

Scusa le domande alla Marzullo ma potrebbero essere degli stimoli per te!


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sono stato traditore e tradito. Il meccanismo è quello che ti ho drscritto. Pensa che da domani perdi tuo marito..non che perdi l altro. E chiudi tutto..nascondi la sofferenza per la fine sotto una finta depressione o altro. Tra sei mesi l avrai dimenticato e sarai felice di riapprezzare la banalità della normalità..quasi non ti riconoscerai in quella che sei. Io mi sono fermato in corsa e dopo mesi ne sono uscito cosi. Mia moglie non si è fermata da sola ma dopo la scoperta. Darebbe non so cosa per tornare indietro visto il travaglio che stiamo affrontando. Io mi sono disamorato e lei ora è innamoratissima...mi rivorrebbe come prima...ma non riesco. Stiamo insieme ma non è piu lo stesso. Fidati..hai gia avuto tanto. Chiudi. Non confessare. E viviti il lutto della chiusura. E servirà da monito per il futuro. Non si scherza con il fuoco.


Eagle... guarda che non sarà mai più come prima anche se decide di lasciare l'amante.
Non puoi tornare indietro così e far finta di niente, come fosse stato solo un errore. Non funziona.
Io fossi in lei andrei avanti finché la percezione del cambiamento risulta chiara, poi prenderei una decisione ben ponderata su chi lasciare.
E perché.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ai traditori manca sempre un tassello importante di un puzzle che probabilmente non vedranno mai interamente. Questo tassello, a mio parere fondamentale per avere una piena comprensione delle proprie azioni, è la scoperta, il momento in cui tutto viene a galla.
> 
> Finché non succede, l'interpretazione della realtà del traditore è parziale tanto quanto quella del tradito che non sospetta nulla.


Si. E quanti dopo la scoperta scelgono la nuova vita? Nessuno. E, nella migliore delle ipotesi, incominciano una via crucis in casa che ben spazza via le gioie ricevute. E vivranno una vita diversa, fatta di rinfacci, paure di vendette ecc. A me che il tradimento fa bene alla coppia fa ridere, forse solo se non scoperto e gestito egregiamente (non facile)


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Aggiungo: il titolo del tuo post è significativo. Non riesco a smettere. Lo dice chi ha perso il controllo, di solito.
> Che tipo di controllo hai perso? Perché ti interessa più smettere che capire?
> 
> Scusa le domande alla Marzullo ma potrebbero essere degli stimoli per te!


Ha già  passato quello che io chiamo  'punto di non ritorno'.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Eagle... guarda che non sarà mai più come prima anche se decide di lasciare l'amante.
> Non puoi tornare indietro così e far finta di niente, come fosse stato solo un errore. Non funziona.
> Io fossi in lei andrei avanti finché la percezione del cambiamento risulta chiara, poi prenderei una decisione ben ponderata su chi lasciare.
> E perché.


Quando ho tradito sono cambiato, più innamorato che mai.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ciao, io concordo con chi ti consiglia un po' di autoanalisi.
> Personalmente sono convinta che, a parte nei casi di traditori seriali o compulsivi, il tradimento è comunque un segnale di qualcosa che non funziona perfettamente in te o nel tuo rapporto ufficiale.
> 
> Sei sicura sicura che tutto vada cosí a gonfie vele?
> ...


Two is meglic che uan.  
 https://youtu.be/SThcn5o7wOk


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si. E quanti dopo la scoperta scelgono la nuova vita? Nessuno. E, nella migliore delle ipotesi, incominciano una via crucis in casa che ben spazza via le gioie ricevute. E vivranno una vita diversa, fatta di rinfacci, paure di vendette ecc. A me che il tradimento fa bene alla coppia fa ridere, forse solo se non scoperto e gestito egregiamente (non facile)


Può fare bene se si capisce cosa non ha funzionato. Per farne un nuovo inizio o una fine, nel caso non si riesca a ricominciare.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si. E quanti dopo la scoperta scelgono la nuova vita? Nessuno. E, nella migliore delle ipotesi, incominciano una via crucis in casa che ben spazza via le gioie ricevute. E vivranno una vita diversa, fatta di rinfacci, paure di vendette ecc. A me che il tradimento fa bene alla coppia fa ridere, forse solo se non scoperto e gestito egregiamente (non facile)


Il tradimento scoperto e il ritorno sui propri passi in questi casi è la voglia di un cambiamento abortito.
Per forza fa danni alla coppia. L'ha già superata, resa passato.
Non si torna indietro e quando accade o si ristabilisce un equilibrio diverso oppure si spegne gradualmente tutto.
Se togli il sesso magnifico - per come lo vivi -  con l'amante come credi riuscirai a tollerare di avere solo il sesso normale col marito di sempre?


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Two is meglic che uan. https://youtu.be/SThcn5o7wOk


Scusate, io purtroppo sono nella fase del rincoglionimento da amore e sarò banale, lo so, ma se hai tutto ciò che desideri, sei felice e soddisfatta e non sei una traditrice abituale, perché finisci nel letto di un altro?


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quando ho tradito sono cambiato, più innamorato che mai.


Sì vede che non era importante.
Se lo è non credo proprio tu riesca a tornare più innamorato di prima.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Scusate, io purtroppo sono nella fase del rincoglionimento da amore e sarò banale, lo so, ma se hai tutto ciò che desideri, sei felice e soddisfatta e non sei una traditrice abituale, perché finisci nel letto di un altro?


Perché no?


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento scoperto e il ritorno sui propri passi in questi casi è la voglia di un cambiamento abortito.
> Per forza fa danni alla coppia. L'ha già superata, resa passato.
> Non si torna indietro e quando accade o si ristabilisce un equilibrio diverso oppure si spegne gradualmente tutto.
> Se togli il sesso magnifico - per come lo vivi -  con l'amante come credi riuscirai a tollerare di avere solo il sesso normale col marito di sempre?


Quel sesso è magnifico perché diverso, proibito, nuovo...quanti coniugi dopo scoperta rivivono sesso magnifico? Almeno in fase iniziale? La testa fa tutto. c è chi dopo separazione diventa amante...insomma deve creare col marito le condizioni tali che sia diverso, nuovo, desiderato, ...non vederlo per una settimana, farlo in cantina, darsi appuntamento come due sconosciuti. Ma prima deve liberarsi dall amante. E spurgare. Ma prima inizia meglio è.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché no?


Si è cosi. Hai un milione di euro, puoi avere un euro in piu, o anche cento o mille. Perché no? Si parte convinti che tanto che fa..al massimo smetto quando voglio.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quel sesso è magnifico perché diverso, proibito, nuovo...quanti coniugi dopo scoperta rivivono sesso magnifico? Almeno in fase iniziale? La testa fa tutto. c è chi dopo separazione diventa amante...insomma deve creare col marito le condizioni tali che sia diverso, nuovo, desiderato, ...non vederlo per una settimana, farlo in cantina, darsi appuntamento come due sconosciuti. Ma prima deve liberarsi dall amante. E spurgare. Ma prima inizia meglio è.


Ho la sensazione che non sia quello che voglia.


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché no?


Parlo per me? Perché io, ad esempio, non riesco a trovare, anche sforzandomi, un uomo che riesca a suscitare il mio interesse, anche sessuale.
Perché quando ho delle fantasie, anche le più spinte e perverse, l'unico che mi viene in mente è il mio compagno.
Perché lui catalizza sempre la mia attenzione. Perché se vedo un tipo che trovo fisicamente piacevole, non mi trasmette lo stimolo di andarci a letto. Non mi interessa.

Perché, come dicevano in un film che non ricordo, quando ami e fai sesso con chi ami, è come se su di lui/lei ci fosse una sorta di evidenziatore, un segno che rende riconoscibile e speciale quella persona fra mille. È lui che cerchi con lo sguardo, è lui che vuoi vicino.
Non dovrebbe essere così l'amore?

E se arrivano momenti down, magari dopo molti anni insieme, il rispetto e la stima per chi hai scelto, non dovrebbero dissuaderti dal compiere un passo così definitivo come quello di condividere l'intimità con un altro?

O forse sono io che vivo nel mondo delle favole?


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì vede che non era importante.
> Se lo è non credo proprio tu riesca a tornare più innamorato di prima.


Lo era. Ma sopravvaluti tante cose e vedi solo il bello...qua non si conosce fino in fondo chi ci è accanto da una vita figurati una persona nuova. A me sembrava perfetta.. poi mi sono ricordato che avevo una famiglia, che giocavo facile vedendosi poche ore e senza problemi...soprattutto dovevo scegliere cosa volevo, cosa non volevo perdere, e potermi guardare allo specchio. Quando te ne allontani devi fare uno sforzo e vedere anche i difetti deli amante e i pregi del coniuge..ci vuole tempo e impegno vero. Resta che le ho voluto molto bene e ha molti punti in comune con me. Ma amo mia moglie (tanto da sopportare il suo tradimento ben più grave)


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quel sesso è magnifico perché diverso, proibito, nuovo...quanti coniugi dopo scoperta rivivono sesso magnifico? Almeno in fase iniziale? La testa fa tutto. c è chi dopo separazione diventa amante...insomma deve creare col marito le condizioni tali che sia diverso, nuovo, desiderato, ...non vederlo per una settimana, farlo in cantina, darsi appuntamento come due sconosciuti. Ma prima deve liberarsi dall amante. E spurgare. Ma prima inizia meglio è.


Io ho tradito dopo essere stata tradita, ma non ho mai trovato così magnifico il sesso extraconiugale. Più che altro era l'eccitazione che ci stava intorno. Eccitazione che assomigliava a una droga e che cercavo quando saliva la frustrazione e la desolazione nel mio matrimonio.
A volte questo tipo di eccitazione la usiamo per stordirci. Tradire è un po' come aumentare gli stimoli per attivarci quando la nostra routine non ci stimola più.
Se sei già stimolata, non hai bisogno di nulla, per me.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Parlo per me? Perché io, ad esempio, non riesco a trovare, anche sforzandomi, un uomo che riesca a suscitare il mio interesse, anche sessuale.
> Perché quando ho delle fantasie, anche le più spinte e perverse, l'unico che mi viene in mente è il mio compagno.
> Perché lui catalizza sempre la mia attenzione. Perché se vedo un tipo che trovo fisicamente piacevole, non mi trasmette lo stimolo di andarci a letto. Non mi interessa.
> 
> ...


È cosi. Ma la vita alle volte gioca brutti scherzi. Distanze fisiche per impegni, litigi per suoceri, discussione sui figli..si accumula..si accumula...si crea distanza..poi puf..il collega che fa apprezzamenti, poi un caffe innocente, lui che ti parla degli stessi tuoi problemi perché vive stesso momento tuo...e si insinua il tarlo..il bisogno di rivivere quell incontro...credimi scivolarci è banale. Per venti anni non ci siamo traditi pur avendo occasioni. In tre anni traditi a vicenda..evidentemente abbiamo creato spazio. O le difficoltà della vita hanno deciso per noi.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

https://www.internazionale.it/notizie/2015/07/20/tradimento-esther-perel


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È cosi. Ma la vita alle volte gioca brutti scherzi. Distanze fisiche per impegni, litigi per suoceri, discussione sui figli..si accumula..si accumula...si crea distanza..poi puf..il collega che fa apprezzamenti, poi un caffe innocente, lui che ti parla degli stessi tuoi problemi perché vive stesso momento tuo...e si insinua il tarlo..il bisogno di rivivere quell incontro...credimi scivolarci è banale. Per venti anni non ci siamo traditi pur avendo occasioni. In tre anni traditi a vicenda..evidentemente abbiamo creato spazio. O le difficoltà della vita hanno deciso per noi.


Ecco, allora vedi che comunque c'è un punto di partenza: un momento di crisi, di allontanamento, di incomprensione. Allora, al di là di ogni giudizio morale, si decide di "cadere" quando nella coppia, magari datata, c'è un problema, magari anche risolvibile.

Ma se non capisci quale sia il problema e non provi a farlo uscire, a tirarlo fuori e fartene carico col tuo partner, puoi anche smettere di tradire, ma i presupposti per farlo resteranno lí.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ecco, allora vedi che comunque c'è un punto di partenza: un momento di crisi, di allontanamento, di incomprensione. Allora, al di là di ogni giudizio morale, si decide di "cadere" quando nella coppia, magari datata, c'è un problema, magari anche risolvibile.
> 
> Ma se non capisci quale sia il problema e non provi a farlo uscire, a tirarlo fuori e fartene carico col tuo partner, puoi anche smettere di tradire, ma i presupposti per farlo resteranno lí.


Un infezione la rilevi solo dopo una febbre alta. E comunque penso che siamo naturalmente fatti per desiderare altri e essere desiderati da altri. Solo che per rispetto, paura ecc non si tradisce. Poi in un momento di lontananza  (e.magari con la tranquillita di aver raggiunto gia obiettivo matrimonio e figli) si dice..senti sai che c è? Ma si


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È cosi. Ma la vita alle volte gioca brutti scherzi. Distanze fisiche per impegni, litigi per suoceri, discussione sui figli..si accumula..si accumula...si crea distanza..poi puf..il collega che fa apprezzamenti, poi un caffe innocente, lui che ti parla degli stessi tuoi problemi perché vive stesso momento tuo...e si insinua il tarlo..il bisogno di rivivere quell incontro...credimi scivolarci è banale. Per venti anni non ci siamo traditi pur avendo occasioni. In tre anni traditi a vicenda..evidentemente abbiamo creato spazio. O le difficoltà della vita hanno deciso per noi.


Io credo non ci sia bisogno di tutto questo. A volte basta un incontro.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo non ci sia bisogno di tutto questo. A volte basta un incontro.


Nel momento giusto però


----------



## glicine (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È cosi. Ma la vita alle volte gioca brutti scherzi. Distanze fisiche per impegni, litigi per suoceri, discussione sui figli..si accumula..si accumula...si crea distanza..poi puf..il collega che fa apprezzamenti, poi un caffe innocente, lui che ti parla degli stessi tuoi problemi perché vive stesso momento tuo...e si insinua il tarlo..il bisogno di rivivere quell incontro...credimi scivolarci è banale. Per venti anni non ci siamo traditi pur avendo occasioni. In tre anni traditi a vicenda..evidentemente abbiamo creato spazio. O le difficoltà della vita hanno deciso per noi.


non è così macchinoso, basta un incontro , 2 occhi che in quel momento ti guardano ...


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo non ci sia bisogno di tutto questo. A volte basta un incontro.


Lo credo anch'io.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io.


Quanti tradiscono dopo una settimana che stanno con una persona? E dopo un mese? Nessuno. Non conta la persona incontrata ma il tuo momento personale e di relazione. Io dieci anni fa manco l avrei guardata la mia distrazione


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Io ho tradito dopo essere stata tradita, ma non ho mai trovato così magnifico il sesso extraconiugale. Più che altro era l'eccitazione che ci stava intorno. Eccitazione che assomigliava a una droga e che cercavo quando saliva la frustrazione e la desolazione nel mio matrimonio.
> A volte questo tipo di eccitazione la usiamo per stordirci. Tradire è un po' come aumentare gli stimoli per attivarci quando la nostra routine non ci stimola più.
> Se sei già stimolata, non hai bisogno di nulla, per me.





Eagle72 ha detto:


> È cosi. Ma la vita alle volte gioca brutti scherzi. Distanze fisiche per impegni, litigi per suoceri, discussione sui figli..si accumula..si accumula...si crea distanza..poi puf..il collega che fa apprezzamenti, poi un caffe innocente, lui che ti parla degli stessi tuoi problemi perché vive stesso momento tuo...e si insinua il tarlo..il bisogno di rivivere quell incontro...credimi scivolarci è banale. Per venti anni non ci siamo traditi pur avendo occasioni. In tre anni traditi a vicenda..evidentemente abbiamo creato spazio. O le difficoltà della vita hanno deciso per noi.


Ok. Letta così la storia extra sembra una malattia presa in giro perché non si è stato abbastanza attenti.
A volte invece è proprio passione, quella che non riesci più a tornare indietro.
Di quelle che non ti penti mica, dopo.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Primo messaggio e prima discussione in questo forum.
> 
> Mi trovo in una situazione assurda nella quale non avrei mai pensato di ritrovarmi. Ho un rapporto stabile da ormai un sacco di anni e fino all'anno scorso non avevo mai tradito nessuno. Il rapporto con il mio compagno era soddisfacente, non perfetto, certo, ma ero sicuramente soddisfatta sia dal punto di vista personale che sessuale.
> 
> ...


Puoi anche smettere il tipo di rapporto stabile che hai ricercato fino a ora

Non lo ordina il dottore


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. Letta così la storia extra sembra una malattia presa in giro perché non si è stato abbastanza attenti.
> A volte invece è proprio passione, quella che non riesci più a tornare indietro.
> Di quelle che non ti penti mica, dopo.


Se la vivi, la chiudi e non sei scoperto non ti penti


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quanti tradiscono dopo una settimana che stanno con una persona? E dopo un mese? Nessuno. Non conta la persona incontrata ma il tuo momento personale e di relazione. Io dieci anni fa manco l avrei guardata la mia distrazione


Nessuno tradisce se appassionatamente innamorato perché la passione non lascia spazio ad altro.
Però il periodo in cui si vive la passione esclusiva è limitato, in una coppia.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno tradisce se appassionatamente innamorato perché la passione non lascia spazio ad altro.
> Però il periodo in cui si vive la passione esclusiva è limitato, in una coppia.


Per nulla. A me dopo venti anni stessa passione. Anzi..


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se la vivi, la chiudi e non sei scoperto non ti penti


Beh, certo.
Pronto per ricominciarne un'altra appena capita la persona giusta, visto che la prima volta è andato tutto bene.
A meno che non sia stata una relazione tutto sommato deludente, di quelle che ti fanno pensare che il coniuge sia meglio o comunque non ne sia valsa la pena.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Nel momento giusto però


Mah non lo so
Io l’incontro l’ho avuto in un momento un cui sto molto serena


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per nulla. A me dopo venti anni stessa passione. Anzi..


Permettimi di dubitarne.
Scosse elettriche quando le sfiori il braccio le hai?
Ti viene duro quando lei accenna a qualcosa inerente il suo corpo?
Hai fantasie su di lei?
Ti vengono le palpitazioni quando resti solo con lei?
Non vedi l'ora di restare solo con lei e ti sembra sia sempre troppo poco il tempo trascorso?
Provi uno stato di beatitudine ad abbracciarla?


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, certo.
> Pronto per ricominciarne un'altra appena capita la persona giusta, visto che la prima volta è andato tutto bene.
> A meno che non sia stata una relazione tutto sommato deludente, di quelle che ti fanno pensare che il coniuge sia meglio o comunque non ne sia valsa la pena.


Si. A me.la seconda..perché ho capito che crea danni..e chissà se non avessi incominciato io per primo forse non sarei qui a cercare conforto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Permettimi di dubitarne.
> Scosse elettriche quando le sfiori il braccio le hai?
> Ti viene duro quando lei accenna a qualcosa inerente il suo corpo?
> Hai fantasie su di lei?
> ...


mi fai morire:mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> https://www.internazionale.it/notizie/2015/07/20/tradimento-esther-perel


sono molto d'accordo sul desiderio. 
È lui il protagonista nelle relazioni.


----------



## glicine (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mah non lo so
> Io l’incontro l’ho avuto in un momento un cui sto molto serena


Infatti


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mah non lo so
> Io l’incontro l’ho avuto in un momento un cui sto molto serena


però è scattato in un determinato momento. Magari era una persona che avevi gia visto e non ti avevo fatto quell'effetto.
Per me era una persona conosciuta, ma quella volta in me è scattato un desiderio irrefrenabile. 
Le altre volte , anche se mi piaceva, mi ero sempre controllata e senza fatica a dire il vero


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Permettimi di dubitarne.
> Scosse elettriche quando le sfiori il braccio le hai?
> Ti viene duro quando lei accenna a qualcosa inerente il suo corpo?
> Hai fantasie su di lei?
> ...


Si a molte delle domande. E se non è al cento per cento è per delusione e rabbia post scoperta. Per le qupali ho ancora giornate no. Se non ci fosse passione vera credi sia facile fare l amore con chi lo ha fatto con qualcun altro? Credimi se sto ingoiando il rospo è perche c è un si a quelle domande e altro. Se no sai quanti calci in culo


----------



## Lalla (19 Giugno 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> Lalla,
> 
> invece di chiedere consiglio per una cosa che non puoi fare, cioè lasciare il tipo, perchè non provi a chiederti cosa hai imparato di te stessa da questa esperienza.
> 
> quando avrai capito cosa hai scoperto di te e ti sarai accettata, magari troverai la via d'uscita che cerchi


Ai miei occhi il problema è l'opposto. É ciò che ho imparato di me da questa esperienza che mi porta a non riuscire a smettere...



Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ciao, io concordo con chi ti consiglia un po' di autoanalisi.
> Personalmente sono convinta che, a parte nei casi di traditori seriali o compulsivi, il tradimento è comunque un segnale di qualcosa che non funziona perfettamente in te o nel tuo rapporto ufficiale.
> Sei sicura sicura che tutto vada cosí a gonfie vele?
> Che non ti manchi qualcosa di essenziale per te?
> Che hai davvero ció che desideri?


Come ho detto il rapporto con il mio compagno non è sicuramente perfetto ma la perfezione in un rapporto non c'è mai. Fino a che non ho avuto questa esperienza ero più che soddisfatta ed a dire il vero lo sono anche ora. Con il mio compagno però non potrò mai provare delle sensazioni del genere.



Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Aggiungo: il titolo del tuo post è significativo. Non riesco a smettere. Lo dice chi ha perso il controllo, di solito.
> Che tipo di controllo hai perso? Perché ti interessa più smettere che capire?
> Scusa le domande alla Marzullo ma potrebbero essere degli stimoli per te!


É chiaro che ho perso il controllo... lo dico dal primo post 
Mi sento di aver perso il controllo sul mio corpo e sulla mia volontà. Fortunatamente l'altro non è uno stronzo e non si approfitta della situazione (o per lo meno non quanto potrebbe). Detto in modo brutale a volte pur di scopare ho la paura che sarei disposta ad accettare qualunque compromesso. Lui chiaramente se ne rende conto ed usa la cosa a suo vantaggio ma potrebbe spingersi molto oltre e per fortuna non lo fa.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Puoi anche smettere il tipo di rapporto stabile che hai ricercato fino a ora
> Non lo ordina il dottore


Certo che potrei ma l'alternativa dove è? Che senso avrebbe?
Da una parte c'è un rapporto di coppia, dall'altra c'è semplicemente del sesso.
Con l'altro non alcun rapporto di tipo sentimentale. C'è solo ed unicamente del sesso. Lui ovviamente va a letto anche con altre ed a me non interessa assolutamente....


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

glicine ha detto:


> Infatti


Cosa intendete per serenità? Io ero innamorato, facevamo l amore spesso ma litigavano tanto piu del solito causa figli piccoli e problemi a lavoro. Quando una supera il limite del nervosismo per un anno be sei piu predisposto e ti senti ''giustificato''..


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno tradisce se appassionatamente innamorato perché la passione non lascia spazio ad altro.
> Però il periodo in cui si vive la passione esclusiva è limitato, in una coppia.


Per passione cosa intendi? E quanto dovrebbe durare, per te?

Parlo sempre del mio vissuto, perché quello conosco e vivo.
Non so, io sono entrata nel settimo anno di vita del nostro rapporto e spesso mi capita di ripensare al sesso fatto la sera prima e di eccitarmi mentre sono in autobus o sul lavoro.
Di pensare spesso a lui e di sperare che sia suo il messaggio quando vedo una notifica di WhatsApp.
Di desiderare un contatto fisico con lui ogni volta che l'ho vicino. Di commuovermi e stupirmi sempre per ogni suo pensiero, di pensare a come stupirlo. Di pensare che, comunque sia andata la giornata, la cosa più bella sarà infilarmi sotto le lenzuola con lui vicino.

Certo che i primi 2 o 3 anni mi girava la testa ad ogni bacio, ora mi gira una volta su dieci. Non potevo stargli vicino senza voler fare sesso con lui, adesso gli sto vicino volentieri anche se mi fa i grattini o semplicemente parliamo, scherziamo o facciamo i cretini. Ma questo non toglie nulla al rapporto, anzi. Ha aggiunto. Oltre al sesso e all'eccitazione c'è altro.

Non è che uno possa vivere sempre con le palpitazioni a mille ogni volta che sfiora il coniuge. Non sarebbe umano, nè bello, alla fine. Sarebbe sfiancante mentalmente, credo.


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. Letta così la storia extra sembra una malattia presa in giro perché non si è stato abbastanza attenti.
> A volte invece è proprio passione, quella che non riesci più a tornare indietro.
> Di quelle che non ti penti mica, dopo.


E siamo sempre lì. O uno vive di passione 24 ore su 24, oppure se la passione già ce l'hai, non te ne serve altra.


----------



## glicine (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Cosa intendete per serenità? Io ero innamorato, facevamo l amore spesso ma litigavano tanto piu del solito causa figli piccoli e problemi a lavoro. Quando una supera il limite del nervosismo per un anno be sei piu predisposto e ti senti ''giustificato''..


Litigato come tutte le coppie . Ma armonia e piacere di stare assieme . Poi ho conosciuto lui e , pur stando bene a casa , mi sono lasciata andare . Sdoppiando le due vite : una reale con problemi ma comunque amore e condivisione e un' altra solo mia dove mi lasciavo andare a fantasticare . Ma a casa andava tutto bene , non potrò mai imputare qualcosa a mio marito .


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Permettimi di dubitarne.
> Scosse elettriche quando le sfiori il braccio le hai?
> Ti viene duro quando lei accenna a qualcosa inerente il suo corpo?
> Hai fantasie su di lei?
> ...


Veramente io avevo aperto un thread per sostenere che queste cose c’è chi non le ha mai provate e men che meno per la persona che ha sposato...


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Un infezione la rilevi solo dopo una febbre alta. E comunque penso che *siamo naturalmente fatti per desiderare altri e* essere desiderati da altri. Solo che per rispetto, paura ecc non si tradisce. Poi in un momento di lontananza  (e.magari con la tranquillita di aver raggiunto gia obiettivo matrimonio e figli) si dice..senti sai che c è? Ma si


Boh, io invece non credo nelle generalizzazioni.
Credo che ognuno ama come sa e come può, ed è riamato come il partner sa e può amare.
Che siamo tutti diversi.
Ma soprattutto che nei rapporti di coppia molti si comportino come bambini capricciosi che vogliono provare tutto. Un adulto dovrebbe avere la consapevolezza di ciò che vuole e fare delle scelte in base a questo. Vedo invece molta immaturità e incapacità di scegliere in base alle proprie reali necessità.
Ma questa è solo la mia opinione.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Certo che potrei ma l'alternativa dove è? Che senso avrebbe?
> Da una parte c'è un rapporto di coppia, dall'altra c'è semplicemente del sesso.
> Con l'altro non alcun rapporto di tipo sentimentale. C'è solo ed unicamente del sesso. Lui ovviamente va a letto anche con altre ed a me non interessa assolutamente....



L'alternativa è in uno stile di vita, non in un tale o in un talaltro

Nel senso che non c'è la cosa giusta (da non interrompere) e quella sbagliata (da interrompere) Perché lo ha scritto il dottore.

Non siamo fatti con lo stampino


----------



## Lalla (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'alternativa è in uno stile di vita, non in un tale o in un talaltro
> 
> Nel senso che non c'è la cosa giusta (da non interrompere) e quella sbagliata (da interrompere) Perché lo ha scritto il dottore.
> 
> Non siamo fatti con lo stampino


Capisco quello che intendi ed io non voglio lo stile di vita "una sc*pata e via".
Questo è il motivo per cui vorrei smettere, dall'altra parte però c'è il sesso più soddisfacente della mia vita che rende la cosa ardua


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Primo messaggio e prima discussione in questo forum.
> 
> Mi trovo in una situazione assurda nella quale non avrei mai pensato di ritrovarmi. Ho un rapporto stabile da ormai un sacco di anni e fino all'anno scorso non avevo mai tradito nessuno. Il rapporto con il mio compagno era soddisfacente, non perfetto, certo, ma ero sicuramente soddisfatta sia dal punto di vista personale che sessuale.
> 
> ...


Mia cara ... in questo momento e come se fossi sotto effetto di oppiacei... endorfine, adrenalina .... 
difficile smettere perché si, e come se fossi drogata.
Si smette solo con grande forza di volontà e capendo chi sei e il male che puoi provocare a chi ti ama e ha fiducia in te.
La domanda da porsi è “perché hai prestato il fianco iniziando la storia “.. .?.
Il sesso è splendido perché proibito ... se diventa quotidiano è peggio di quello con il tuo compagno .
Ora pensa solo che quando ti scoprirà vedrà la vera te e potresti anche fargli schifo ..ne sarà valsa la pena ? 
Boh , questo lo sai solo tu .
Se è solo sesso...allontanati definitivamente dall’oppoaceo e ti passerà velocemente ...
Se non ce la fai...allora vuol dire che è più importante quest’aspetto per te di quanto pensi


----------



## perplesso (19 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Ai miei occhi il problema è l'opposto. É ciò che ho imparato di me da questa esperienza che mi porta a non riuscire a smettere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e che hai capito?


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Boh, io invece non credo nelle generalizzazioni.
> Credo che ognuno ama come sa e come può, ed è riamato come il partner sa e può amare.
> Che siamo tutti diversi.
> Ma soprattutto che nei rapporti di coppia molti si comportino come bambini capricciosi che vogliono provare tutto. Un adulto dovrebbe avere la consapevolezza di ciò che vuole e fare delle scelte in base a questo. Vedo invece molta immaturità e incapacità di scegliere in base alle proprie reali necessità.
> Ma questa è solo la mia opinione.


Puoi essere innamoratissimo..ma una collega bona, magari simpatica ecc non può non stuzzicarti..poi per rispetto, amore ecc scegli di evitare.. poi magari dopo mesi di litigi stupidi a casa dai spazio a una anche meno intetessante. Il Timing è tutto.


----------



## glicine (19 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Primo messaggio e prima discussione in questo forum.
> 
> Mi trovo in una situazione assurda nella quale non avrei mai pensato di ritrovarmi. Ho un rapporto stabile da ormai un sacco di anni e fino all'anno scorso non avevo mai tradito nessuno. Il rapporto con il mio compagno era soddisfacente, non perfetto, certo, ma ero sicuramente soddisfatta sia dal punto di vista personale che sessuale.
> 
> ...


E' dura uscirne da sole , io ne sono uscita quando mio marito m ha scoperta . Non ne è valsa la pena ma prima non lo capivo e mi credevo invincibile


----------



## Lalla (19 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Se non ce la fai...allora vuol dire che è più importante quest’aspetto per te di quanto pensi


Sì... e questa cosa mi spaventa non poco.
Non penso che una vita "alla giornata ed in balia del sesso" sia nè sana, nè desiderabile (mia opinione personale) però al momento è quello che sta accadendo ed ho paura che alla lunga diventi impossibile cercare altro...



perplesso ha detto:


> e che hai capito?


Che sono in grado di provare cose che non pensavo che fossero per me possibili


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

Ormai è partita per la tangente ... E chi la ferma ..[emoji41][emoji41].
Voglio vedere quando il tuo amante ti  scaricherà che fine fai [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]..


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Capisco quello che intendi ed io non voglio lo stile di vita "una sc*pata e via".
> Questo è il motivo per cui vorrei smettere, dall'altra parte però c'è il sesso più soddisfacente della mia vita che rende la cosa ardua


Da come ne parli "il sesso con l'altro" c"entra e non c'entra secondo me

Forse c'entra di più come tu "ti senti" nel sesso con l'altro


Un po' più libera?.. maialotta?

Spiega, se vuoi


----------



## Lalla (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Da come ne parli "il sesso con l'altro" c"entra e non c'entra secondo me
> 
> Forse c'entra di più come tu "ti senti" nel sesso con l'altro
> 
> ...


Me lo sto chiedendo spesso ultimamente. Mi chiedo se è lui o se è la mia condizione mentale quando sono insieme a lui che scatena il tutto. Probabilmente sono entrambi i fattori. 

E sì, indubbiamente con lui mi sento molto più "mialotta"... mi sento tale perché obbiettivamente lo sono.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Giugno 2018)

Molti di noi sono stati vittime di questa "adrenalina erotica" straordinaria. Sulla mia pelle ho capito che si tratta di un'esperienza figlia di un rapporto malato. E ognuno di noi sa da dove origina tutto il malessere.
Non si è più padroni di sé stessi. Brutta storia.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Molti di noi sono stati vittime di questa "adrenalina erotica" straordinaria. Sulla mia pelle ho capito che si tratta di un'esperienza figlia di un rapporto malato. E ognuno di noi sa da dove origina tutto il malessere.
> Non si è più padroni di sé stessi. Brutta storia.


E poi come si resta ??


----------



## Farabrutto (19 Giugno 2018)

glicine ha detto:


> non è così macchinoso, basta un incontro , 2 occhi che in quel momento ti guardano ...


A me bastò uno sguardo... Mai vissuto niente di più intenso. Lo ricordo ancora.

Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (19 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Sì... e questa cosa mi spaventa non poco.
> Non penso che una vita "alla giornata ed in balia del sesso" sia nè sana, nè desiderabile (mia opinione personale) però al momento è quello che sta accadendo ed ho paura che alla lunga diventi impossibile cercare altro...
> 
> 
> ...


e perchè non ti accetti?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però è scattato in un determinato momento. Magari era una persona che avevi gia visto e non ti avevo fatto quell'effetto.
> Per me era una persona conosciuta, ma quella volta in me è scattato un desiderio irrefrenabile.
> Le altre volte , anche se mi piaceva, mi ero sempre controllata e senza fatica a dire il vero


Lo frequentavo da qualche mese. Mi piaceva ma mai avrei pensato di tradire mio marito, fino a che non ho capito di interessargli. Poi è stato un susseguirsi di cose. 
Per me è stato uno sdoppiarmi . A casa la vita è continuata come prima. Serena di passare tempo con mio marito.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Cosa intendete per serenità? Io ero innamorato, facevamo l amore spesso ma litigavano tanto piu del solito causa figli piccoli e problemi a lavoro. Quando una supera il limite del nervosismo per un anno be sei piu predisposto e ti senti ''giustificato''..


Io non litigavo e avevo rapporti regolarmenti che sono continuati con la stessa regolarità e non perché mi sentissi in dovere


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Parlo per me? Perché io, ad esempio, non riesco a trovare, anche sforzandomi, un uomo che riesca a suscitare il mio interesse, anche sessuale.
> Perché quando ho delle fantasie, anche le più spinte e perverse, l'unico che mi viene in mente è il mio compagno.
> Perché lui catalizza sempre la mia attenzione. Perché se vedo un tipo che trovo fisicamente piacevole, non mi trasmette lo stimolo di andarci a letto. Non mi interessa.
> 
> ...


In questo vedo l’effetto di una buona dose di empatia .... che non tutti hanno


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Che sono in grado di provare cose che non pensavo che fossero per me possibili


Ecco cosa hai scoperto.
Sono abbastanza convinto che d'ora in poi nella tua vita sarà difficile farne a meno.
Non senza sofferenza, intendo.
Dovrai misurarsi sempre con questa parte di te - assolutamente bella e piacevole - che è  emersa.
E per favore, non mettiamo mai l'aggettivo 'solo' di fianco a sesso.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io avevo aperto un thread per sostenere che queste cose c’è chi non le ha mai provate e men che meno per la persona che ha sposato...


Io le ho provate, e proprio per chi ho sposato.
Ho il sospetto però che sia stato solo io nella coppia a viverle, almeno con queste pienezza.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> *Per passione cosa intendi*? E quanto dovrebbe durare, per te?
> 
> Parlo sempre del mio vissuto, perché quello conosco e vivo.
> *Non so, io sono entrata nel settimo anno di vita del nostro rapporto e spesso mi capita di ripensare al sesso fatto la sera prima e di eccitarmi mentre sono in autobus o sul lavoro.*
> ...


Hai risposto tu.:up:


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Molti di noi sono stati *vittime* di questa "adrenalina erotica" straordinaria. Sulla mia pelle ho capito che si tratta di un'esperienza figlia di un rapporto *malato*. E ognuno di noi sa da dove origina tutto il malessere.
> *Non si è più padroni di sé stessi. Brutta stori*a.





Lalla ha detto:


> Capisco quello che intendi ed io non voglio lo stile di vita "una sc*pata e via".
> Questo è il motivo per cui *vorrei smetter*e, dall'altra parte però c'è il sesso più soddisfacente della mia vita che rende la cosa ardua





glicine ha detto:


> *E' dura uscirne da sol*e , io ne sono uscita quando mio marito m ha scoperta . Non ne è valsa la pena ma prima non lo capivo e mi credevo invincibile


Sembrate membri degli alcolisti anonimi.:carneval::carneval:
Ora, che ve lo dica uno che è qui perché è stato tradito magari sembra strano, ma accettate quello che avete vissuto e vedetelo come un'esperienza necessaria -  e comunque piacevole - , non come una patologia. Per il flagello c'è sempre tempo.


----------



## glicine (20 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non litigavo e avevo rapporti regolarmenti che sono continuati con la stessa regolarità e non perché mi sentissi in dovere





Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo frequentavo da qualche mese. Mi piaceva ma mai avrei pensato di tradire mio marito, fino a che non ho capito di interessargli. Poi è stato un susseguirsi di cose.
> Per me è stato uno sdoppiarmi . A casa la vita è continuata come prima. Serena di passare tempo con mio marito.


noto una certa similitudine tra noi, ma tu perchè l hai lasciato? scoperta ? disillusa? Lasciata tu da lui?


----------



## glicine (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sembrate membri degli alcolisti anonimi.:carneval::carneval:
> Ora, che ve lo dica uno che è qui perché è stato tradito magari sembra strano, ma accettate quello che avete vissuto e vedetelo come un'esperienza necessaria -  e comunque piacevole - , non come una patologia. Per il flagello c'è sempre tempo.


nessuna patologia, sicuramente piacevole ed appagante al momento ma le somme vanno fatte alla fine.....vediamola finita la storia ..ma finita tutta.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sembrate membri degli alcolisti anonimi.:carneval::carneval:
> Ora, che ve lo dica uno che è qui perché è stato tradito magari sembra strano, ma accettate quello che avete vissuto e vedetelo come un'esperienza necessaria -  e comunque piacevole - , non come una patologia. Per il flagello c'è sempre tempo.


La ragazza ci sta dicendo principalmente che vuole smettere.... non che non riesce ad accettare di essere attratta  follemente da una persona . Ci sta dicendo anche che lui non se ne sta approfittando “troppo” ma un po’ si ...
Qui non si tratta di accettare quello che HA vissuto , perché lo sta vivendo tuttora ..non è una vicenda passata 
Tra le righe leggo comunque più il timore di una perdita di controllo che di ferire il proprio partner che..come sappiamo , passa sempre in secondo, terzo, ultimo posto


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco cosa hai scoperto.
> *Sono abbastanza convinto che d'ora in poi nella tua vita sarà difficile farne a meno.*
> Non senza sofferenza, intendo.
> Dovrai misurarsi sempre con questa parte di te - assolutamente bella e piacevole - che è  emersa.
> *E per favore, non mettiamo mai l'aggettivo 'solo' di fianco a sesso.*


Il problema è che come per l'innamoramento anche il sesso con i fuochi d'artificio non dura in eterno, a questo punto rimane da capire se vorrà continuare ricercare sempre queste sensazioni, diventando quindi una traditrice seriale, sempre che il marito non la scopra prima.
Il fatto poi che il sesso non sia "solo" sesso è verissimo, ma è anche vero che la vita non è "tutta" sesso o passione


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> *La ragazza ci sta dicendo principalmente che vuole smettere.*... non che non riesce ad accettare di essere attratta  follemente da una persona . Ci sta dicendo anche che lui non se ne sta approfittando “troppo” ma un po’ si ...
> Qui non si tratta di accettare quello che HA vissuto , perché lo sta vivendo tuttora ..non è una vicenda passata
> Tra le righe leggo comunque più il timore di una perdita di controllo che di ferire il proprio partner che..come sappiamo , passa sempre in secondo, terzo, ultimo posto


Se lo volesse veramente lo avrebbe già fatto, non credi?
Probabilmente non riesce a comprendere perché non ci riesce.
E non credo affatto si tratti di dipendenza.
Credo che lei non voglia smettere, mentre i sensi di colpa e l'adesione a un modello etico le consiglierebbero di farlo.
Per quanto mi riguardo, non credo sarebbe una buona idea forzarsi a farlo.
Non si può reprimere senza conseguenze.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Il problema è che come per l'innamoramento anche il sesso con i fuochi d'artificio non dura in eterno, a questo punto rimane da capire se vorrà continuare ricercare sempre queste sensazioni, diventando quindi una traditrice seriale, sempre che il marito non la scopra prima.
> Il fatto poi che il sesso non sia "solo" sesso è verissimo, ma è anche vero che la vita non è "tutta" sesso o passione


Sì, però quando scopri che con qualcuno funziona decisamente meglio che con altri  è dura tornare indietro.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Il fatto poi che il sesso non sia "solo" sesso è verissimo, ma è anche vero che la vita non è "tutta" sesso o passione


E' con questo ragionamento che ci si assicurano le corna prima o poi.
Perché chi si sposa pensandolo capitola al primo sbalzo ormonale con qualcuno con cui riesce a provare quella passione che si è negato per anni. E chi si sposa chi lo pensa, si becca le corna.
La passione è come l'acqua: da qualche parte trova prima o poi lo sfogo.
La vita non è tutta sesso, ma spesso mette a dura prova qualsiasi coppia. Disgrazie, malattie, ma anche solo impegni e fatica minano le coppie, anche quelle passionali. Figuriamoci se la passione non esiste più o non è mai esistita cosa può accadere.
Per questo consiglio a questa donna di vivere la sua storia fino a quando non si esaurirà e solo allora decidere cosa fare.
Senza lasciare la decisione ai sensi di colpa.


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' con questo ragionamento che ci si assicurano le corna prima o poi.
> *Perché chi si sposa pensandolo capitola al primo sbalzo ormonale con qualcuno con cui riesce a provare quella passione che si è negato per anni.* E chi si sposa chi lo pensa, si becca le corna.
> *La passione è come l'acqua: da qualche parte trova prima o poi lo sfogo.*
> La vita non è tutta sesso, ma spesso mette a dura prova qualsiasi coppia. Disgrazie, malattie, ma anche solo impegni e fatica minano le coppie, anche quelle passionali. Figuriamoci se la passione non esiste più o non è mai esistita cosa può accadere.
> ...


Ma allora il problema è proprio il fatto di sposarsi o intraprendere una relazione duratura, nessuno dopo 10 anni di matrimonio prova le stesse sensazioni che provava i primi due tre anni di fidanzamento e aggiungo per fortuna!!
Proprio perchè nella vita i figli, le malattie ed i problemi economici ci mettono alla prova allontanandoci come coppia diventa importante avere un tipo di rapporto diverso da quello che si ha da fidanzati, questo non significa che non vi debba essere più amore, passione o sesso ma in qualche misura devo aggiungere a questi aspetti altri aspetti se voglio formare una coppia stabile
Se poi penso di non riuscirci bene uguale ma allora non mi sposo ne mi imbarco in relazioni durature godendo di un eterno fidanzamento con le persone che frequento


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, però quando scopri che con qualcuno funziona decisamente meglio che con altri  è dura tornare indietro.


Vero, ma vero finchè dura, quando poi scopri che era solo questione di tempi e modi ma non di persona che fai?
Comunque concordo con te sul fatto che forzarsi a prendere una decisione sia inutile ...


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

Ancora no so che età anno i due amanti..
Ma penso che sia pure dura per lei vivere accanto a una persona che non conosce il suo vizietto [emoji16][emoji16].
Può darsi che anche il marito sopporti una situazione non felice ma non tradisca. 
Dovrebbe dare anche al marito la possibilità di trombare con altre per vedere i problemi che ha la coppia ..
Se regge la situazione.
Troppo comodo tornare a casa dopo essersi fatta la doccia e gargarismi e fare la brava moglie.
I double face non sono affidabili ..
Sono passati 2000 anni e ancora con ste pippe mentali. 
Cosa  vi blocca con il partner.. ci dovreste passare una vita insieme. Meglio una vita limpida che una vita da parassita ...
Poi nel momento del bisogno voglio vedere a chi si chiede aiuto al partner o all'amante?


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ma allora il problema è proprio il fatto di sposarsi o intraprendere una relazione duratura, nessuno dopo 10 anni di matrimonio prova le stesse sensazioni che provava i primi due tre anni di fidanzamento e aggiungo per fortuna!!
> Proprio perchè nella vita i figli, le malattie ed i problemi economici ci mettono alla prova allontanandoci come coppia diventa importante avere un tipo di rapporto diverso da quello che si ha da fidanzati, questo non significa che non vi debba essere più amore, passione o sesso ma in qualche misura devo aggiungere a questi aspetti altri aspetti se voglio formare una coppia stabile
> Se poi penso di non riuscirci bene uguale ma allora non mi sposo ne mi imbarco in relazioni durature godendo di un eterno fidanzamento con le persone che frequento


Partire bene, avere dei buoni ricordi è qualcosa che ti salva in certi momenti.
Fa la differenza.
Non sempre, certo. Ma almeno quello...


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Vero, ma vero finchè dura, quando *poi scopri che era solo questione di tempi e modi ma non di persona che fai?*
> Comunque concordo con te sul fatto che forzarsi a prendere una decisione sia inutile ...


Secondo me spesso conta la persona, però non posso essere io a dirlo.
Sì, è inutile forzarsi quando si arriva a questa situazione.
Si è già andati "oltre".


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Partire bene, avere dei buoni ricordi è qualcosa che ti salva in certi momenti.
> Fa la differenza.
> Non sempre, certo. Ma almeno quello...


:up:


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ancora no so che età anno i due amanti..
> Ma penso che sia pure dura per lei vivere accanto a una persona che non conosce il suo vizietto [emoji16][emoji16].
> Può darsi che anche il marito sopporti una situazione non felice ma non tradisca.
> Dovrebbe dare anche al marito la possibilità di trombare con altre per vedere i problemi che ha la coppia ..
> ...


Sarò impopolare ma spero venga beccata. Così risolve in un secondo i dubbi. E vorrei proprio sapere se sapesse che il marito sta vivendo stessa situazione (cara con te godo ma l altra cioè proprio un altro livello!) come reagirebbe. Direi che alle volte basta applicare il banale non fare quello che tu non vorresti mai ricevere.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sarò impopolare ma spero venga beccata. Così risolve in un secondo i dubbi. E vorrei proprio sapere se sapesse che il marito sta vivendo stessa situazione come reagirebbe. Direi che alle volte basta applicare il banale non fare quello che tu non vorresti mai ricevere.


Eagle non è importante se viene beccata. 
Se ha una morale pagherà dentro ..
Se no spero che gli vada sempre bene ... Ma io quelle/i che sanno come gestire i cojoni/e ne conosco abbastanza ... Poi piangono 
Ma cosa costa dire mi piace trombare mi sento legato e non mi va di rispettare la promessa fatta ...
Come siamo piccoli.


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Puoi essere innamoratissimo..ma una collega bona, magari simpatica ecc non può non stuzzicarti..poi per rispetto, amore ecc scegli di evitare.. poi magari dopo mesi di litigi stupidi a casa dai spazio a una anche meno intetessante. Il Timing è tutto.


Ripeto: non si può generalizzare. Ci sono uomini che della collega bona se ne fregano. Vedono che è bona, magari che ha un bel culo, ma finisce lì.
Il tradimento è altro.


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ripeto: non si può generalizzare. Ci sono uomini che della collega bona se ne fregano. Vedono che è bona, magari che ha un bel culo, ma finisce lì.
> Il tradimento è altro.


Puo essere altro..anche cultura..simpatia...ma devi avere dentro te un interruttore..che altre volte hai tenuto spento..ma questa volta accendi (per fase tua personale o di coppia). Almeno cosi penso a meno che non sei seriale.


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Eagle non è importante se viene beccata.
> Se ha una morale pagherà dentro ..
> Se no spero che gli vada sempre bene ... Ma io quelle/i che sanno come gestire i cojoni/e ne conosco abbastanza ... Poi piangono
> Ma cosa costa dire mi piace trombare mi sento legato e non mi va di rispettare la promessa fatta ...
> Come siamo piccoli.


Morale??? Ahahah.... sta vivendo una sbandata per provare brividi di sesso..la morale è ben lontana.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Morale??? Ahahah.... sta vivendo una sbandata per provare brividi di sesso..la morale è ben lontana.


La sbandata passa ... Se è vero che c'è una sostanziale differenza di età prima o poi l'amante molla e trova di meglio.. e si torna a casa e farà la gelosa [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> *Sarò impopolare ma spero venga beccata*. Così risolve in un secondo i dubbi. E vorrei proprio sapere se sapesse che il marito sta vivendo stessa situazione (cara con te godo ma l altra cioè proprio un altro livello!) come reagirebbe. Direi che alle volte basta applicare il banale non fare quello che tu non vorresti mai ricevere.


Ma anche no.
E te lo dico da tradito.
Perché augurarsi di far sta male il marito?


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ripeto: non si può generalizzare. Ci sono uomini che della collega bona se ne fregano. Vedono che è bona, magari che ha un bel culo, ma finisce lì.
> Il tradimento è altro.





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Puo essere altro..anche cultura..simpatia...ma devi avere dentro te un interruttore..che altre volte hai tenuto spento..ma questa volta accendi (per fase tua personale o di coppia). Almeno cosi penso a meno che non sei seriale.


Sì.
C'è un momento che quell'interruttore lo accendi.
Si chiama fase esplorativa.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> E te lo dico da tradito.
> Perché augurarsi di far sta male il marito?


Perché lei non ci starà male??


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Partire bene, avere dei buoni ricordi è qualcosa che ti salva in certi momenti.
> Fa la differenza.
> Non sempre, certo. Ma almeno quello...


Vero. Anche perché forse non consideriamo mai che la vita di una coppia non è necessariamente una strada a senso unico. Ci sono molti incroci, deviazioni, inversioni.

A volte ci vuole proprio poco per ritrovarsi, se l'amore c'è ma la quotidianità ha spento un po' la passione. Una serata in un bel motel, un weekend rilassante solo per due. E magari si torna a fare l'amore come nemmeno i primi mesi. Se peró una coppia non ha mai sperimentato quello stato di grazia, quella follia, manca un pezzo di strada importante.


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> E te lo dico da tradito.
> Perché augurarsi di far sta male il marito?


Credo che visto il tipo di tradimento di cui si parla o lei si fa un bel percorso personale e magari di coppia per vedere se c'è qualcosa da salvare, oppure il tradimento si ripeterà ancora con quello o con altre persone
A questo punto meglio sapere subito ed evitare di perdere tempo 
Io comunque sono dell'idea che è sempre meglio sapere, ma capisco benissimo le posizioni diverse dalla mia ...


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Puo essere altro..anche cultura..simpatia...ma devi avere dentro te un interruttore..che altre volte hai tenuto spento..ma questa volta accendi (per fase tua personale o di coppia). Almeno cosi penso a meno che non sei seriale.


Lo accendi se ci sono dei motivi per accenderlo.
Se ti senti trascurato. Se tua moglie si fa gli affari suoi. Se stai vivendo un periodo in cui sei in crisi esistenziale.

Ci deve essere un motivo per cui decidi di accenderlo, non si accende da solo.

Poi, dopo averlo acceso, arriva il momento in cui ti poni il problema se concretizzare o no. Se agire o no.

È un passo grande, io l'ho fatto, più volte, e avevo il cuore a pezzi perché il mio ex marito mi aveva tradita e la scoperta mi aveva traumatizzata. Eppure, nonostante avessi addirittura avvisato il mio ex che mi sarei fatta gli affari miei, per me la prima volta è stata quasi una violenza su me stessa, nonostante ne avessi voglia e il ragazzo con cui stavo mi piacesse moltissimo.
È una soglia che decidi di varcare, non ti ci trovi per sbaglio. E se arrivi fino a lí, se ti autorizzi a oltrepassarla, devi avere un motivo valido.
Altrimenti, se è tutto così leggero e imprevedibile, o sei superficiale o sei un po' stronzo.


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Credo che visto il tipo di tradimento di cui si parla *o lei si fa un bel percorso personale e magari di coppia per vedere se c'è qualcosa da salvare, oppure il tradimento si ripeterà *ancora con quello o con altre persone
> A questo punto meglio sapere subito ed evitare di perdere tempo
> Io comunque sono dell'idea che è sempre meglio sapere, ma capisco benissimo le posizioni diverse dalla mia ...


Penso anch'io.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Credo che visto il tipo di tradimento di cui si parla o lei si fa un bel percorso personale e magari di coppia per vedere se c'è qualcosa da salvare, oppure il tradimento si ripeterà ancora con quello o con altre persone
> A questo punto meglio sapere subito ed evitare di perdere tempo
> Io comunque sono dell'idea che è sempre meglio sapere, ma capisco benissimo le posizioni diverse dalla mia ...


Se lei sarà sincera con sé stessa e per sé stessa capirà perché non ha trovato nel marito quello che ha scoperto fuori.
E prenderà le sue decisioni serenamente e senza essere condizionata dagli eventi.
Se non lo sarà... non starà più bene solo col marito comunque.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Vero. Anche perché forse non consideriamo mai che la vita di una coppia non è necessariamente una strada a senso unico. Ci sono molti incroci, deviazioni, inversioni.
> 
> *A volte ci vuole proprio poco per ritrovarsi*, se l'amore c'è ma la quotidianità *ha spento un p*o' la passione. Una serata in un bel motel, un weekend rilassante solo per due. E magari si torna a fare l'amore come nemmeno i primi mesi. Se peró una coppia non ha mai sperimentato quello stato di grazia, quella follia, manca un pezzo di strada importante.


Quando l'ha spenta del tutto - anche in una sola persona - la si trova prima o poi fuori.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

Che il manico dell' amante è meglio lo ha già capito... 
Mo sarebbe bello che il marito provasse una per capire se lei va bene a lui


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando l'ha spenta del tutto - anche in una sola persona - la si trova prima o poi fuori.


Certo.
Ma in quel caso, secondo me, vuol dire che l'amore, anche solo in una sola persona, purtroppo è finito.


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Ai miei occhi il problema è l'opposto. É ciò che ho imparato di me da questa esperienza che mi porta a non riuscire a smettere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei soddisfatta perché hai del gran sesso e il tuo compagno che ti dá tutto il resto.

Ma se il sesso con l'altro dovesse mancarti, cadresti velocemente in uno stato di profonda frustrazione e insoddisfazione.

Mi stupisce che reputi perfetto il rapporto con un compagno, quando tu stessa ammetti che non riesci ad essere così "porca" con lui. È evidente che qualcosa non funziona. Col proprio uomo ci si dovrebbe sentire totalmente libere di esprimersi, anche sessualmente. Senza tabú, senza paletti. 
Per me è un problema il fatto di separare così nettamente la vita affettiva da quella sessuale.
Le cose più porche io le ho sempre fatte coi miei due mariti. Perché con loro mi sentivo (e mi sento) accettata totalmente e quindi totalmente libera.

Non capisco se il tuo sia un problema culturale, legato all'idea della brava compagna che non può essere un po' puttana a letto, oppure se è un problema di rapporto col tuo compagno ufficiale (nel senso che non ti stimola/permette questo senso di libertà a 360 gradi).


----------



## allo (20 Giugno 2018)

La scelta mi pare chiaro che l'hai già fatta.
Ora valuta se vuoi essere onesta almeno con te stessa.


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> E te lo dico da tradito.
> Perché augurarsi di far sta male il marito?


Se non beccata continua. Io avrei voluto beccarla molto prima..tu no?



oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché lei non ci starà male??


Certo ma se l.è goduta, se l è scelto, si sente piu maiala...che poi soffrirà per questo e per il dolore provocato..perdona ma esticazzi



Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Vero. Anche perché forse non consideriamo mai che la vita di una coppia non è necessariamente una strada a senso unico. Ci sono molti incroci, deviazioni, inversioni.
> 
> A volte ci vuole proprio poco per ritrovarsi, se l'amore c'è ma la quotidianità ha spento un po' la passione. Una serata in un bel motel, un weekend rilassante solo per due. E magari si torna a fare l'amore come nemmeno i primi mesi. Se peró una coppia non ha mai sperimentato quello stato di grazia, quella follia, manca un pezzo di strada importante.


Quotissimo



oriente70 ha detto:


> Che il manico dell' amante è meglio lo ha già capito...
> Mo sarebbe bello che il marito provasse una per capire se lei va bene a lui


Appunto. Magari crede nella fedeltà e evita. Su..forza...che glielo dicesse..che il 100 per cento e tutti gli algoritmi ...dia a lui la stessa probabilità...


----------



## JON (20 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Primo messaggio e prima discussione in questo forum.
> 
> Mi trovo in una situazione assurda nella quale non avrei mai pensato di ritrovarmi. Ho un rapporto stabile da ormai un sacco di anni e fino all'anno scorso non avevo mai tradito nessuno. Il rapporto con il mio compagno era soddisfacente, non perfetto, certo, ma ero sicuramente soddisfatta sia dal punto di vista personale che sessuale.
> 
> ...


Una botta di vita prima di passare alla senescenza? 

Quanti anni hai?


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se non beccata continua. Io avrei voluto beccarla molto prima..tu no?


Io non avrei mai voluto saperlo.
Vabbè, mi ha dato l'opportunità di venire qui.
Vediamola in... positivo.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Appunto. Magari crede nella fedeltà e evita. Su..forza...che glielo dicesse..che il 100 per cento e tutti gli algoritmi ...dia a lui la stessa probabilità...


Ma chi va in vacanza non pensa a chi resta a casa[emoji41]..
Poi succede l'imprevisto tornano a casa trovano una situazione di merda e scaricano la colpa al partner [emoji6].
Se invece si decidesse di fare vacanze separate ... o di fare vacanze in tre è da porci di cattivo gusto .mentre mettere le corna e da giusti [emoji23] [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
E c'è chi dice di tradire per il bene della famiglia [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma in quel caso, secondo me, vuol dire che l'amore, anche solo in una sola persona, purtroppo è finito.


E che fai a quel punto?
Magari è finito e te ne rendi conto che hai 40 anni, dei figli, una casa condivisa... butti all'aria tutto per ricominciare a cercare l'amore?
O ti arrendi e fingi di non averne bisogno?
Ma se l'incontri ancora, cosa fai?
Sembra tutto così facile, quando è facile.


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io non avrei mai voluto saperlo.
> Vabbè, mi ha dato l'opportunità di venire qui.
> Vediamola in... positivo.


Anche io non avrei voluto. Ma non avrebbe interrotto o chissa quando. E cosi per tutti.


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E che fai a quel punto?
> *Magari è finito e te ne rendi conto che hai 40 anni, dei figli, una casa condivisa... butti all'aria tutto per ricominciare a cercare l'amore?*
> O ti arrendi e fingi di non averne bisogno?
> Ma se l'incontri ancora, cosa fai?
> Sembra tutto così facile, quando è facile.


Non  butterei all'aria tutto, butterei all'aria ciò che di fatto non c'è già più, il matrimonio (convivenza, fidanzamento ...)
Poi non necessariamente lo devo fare per cercare un nuovo amore, io lo farei perchè non riesco ad essere ipocrita e a vivere di finzione, poi se verrà un nuovo amore vedremo ...


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

Finché va bene si gode ... Alla faccia di chi gli vuole bene .. 
Che vengano scoperti o no resterà sempre una figata per loro ... Hanno fatto quello che volevano come volevano e con chi volevano , poi il partner raccoglie i cocci .[emoji41]
Con la scusa della famiglia , casa , progetti e minchiate varie.
I figli vivono ugualmente, un tetto si trova , ma uno strazio di vita accanto a chi non si pente del suo tradimento é da martire [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Me lo sto chiedendo spesso ultimamente. Mi chiedo se è lui o se è la mia condizione mentale quando sono insieme a lui che scatena il tutto. Probabilmente sono entrambi i fattori.
> 
> E sì, indubbiamente con lui mi sento molto più "mialotta"... mi sento tale perché obbiettivamente lo sono.


Ma il tuo uomo?...

È uno tutto ammodino rigidino tedeschino dal cervello all'uccello?..


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

Il suo amante è differente ... Come la banca [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## patroclo (20 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Finché va bene si gode ... Alla faccia di chi gli vuole bene ..
> Che vengano scoperti o no resterà sempre una figata per loro ... Hanno fatto quello che volevano come volevano e con chi volevano , poi il partner raccoglie i cocci .[emoji41]
> Con la scusa della famiglia , casa , progetti e minchiate varie.
> I figli vivono ugualmente, un tetto si trova , ma uno strazio di vita accanto *a chi non si pente del suo tradimento é da martire* [emoji41][emoji41]



.....e ricordati che devi morire.......

Secondo me se due persone decidono di rimanere insieme nonostante un tradimento lo dovrebbero fare su basi e presupposti decisamente diversi dalla fase anti tradimento.
Da come l'hai scritto temo che tu il tradimento lo veda esclusivamento come un capriccio o un colpo di testa che ha disturbato una dinamica consolidata, immutabile e istituzionalmente sacra, e quindi presumibilmente ripristinabile con un atto di prostrazione ed il conseguente magnanimo perdono.

I modi e i motivi per tradire sono tanti e vari, al di là della viltà del fatto (messo in opera da una grandissima bottanazza o da una infima merdaccia) mi sforzerei a guardare la globalità della situazione.

....ma visto che lo vedrai come i soliti discorsi sul relativismo dei valori passa pure avanti........


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....e ricordati che devi morire.......
> 
> Secondo me se due persone decidono di rimanere insieme nonostante un tradimento lo dovrebbero fare su basi e presupposti decisamente diversi dalla fase anti tradimento.
> Da come l'hai scritto temo che tu il tradimento lo veda esclusivamento come un capriccio o un colpo di testa che ha disturbato una dinamica consolidata, immutabile e istituzionalmente sacra, e quindi presumibilmente ripristinabile con un atto di prostrazione ed il conseguente magnanimo perdono.
> ...


Se uno non ha voglia di smettere come la metti [emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....e ricordati che devi morire.......
> 
> Secondo me se due persone decidono di rimanere insieme nonostante un tradimento lo dovrebbero fare su basi e presupposti decisamente diversi dalla fase anti tradimento.
> Da come l'hai scritto temo che tu il tradimento lo veda esclusivamento come un capriccio o un colpo di testa che ha disturbato una dinamica consolidata, immutabile e istituzionalmente sacra, e quindi presumibilmente ripristinabile con un atto di prostrazione ed il conseguente magnanimo perdono.
> ...


I problemi si risolvono in due ... Se fai entrare il terzo io vojo il quarto e il quinto ... [emoji41]..
Mica solo il traditore cerca emozioni .. e può darsi che si accontenta della persona che ha accanto ...per non turbare il traditore [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E che fai a quel punto?
> Magari è finito e te ne rendi conto che hai 40 anni, dei figli, una casa condivisa... butti all'aria tutto per ricominciare a cercare l'amore?
> O ti arrendi e fingi di non averne bisogno?
> Ma se l'incontri ancora, cosa fai?
> Sembra tutto così facile, quando è facile.


Dipende.
Se vado d'accordo con mio marito, se lo stimo, se comunque c'è una vita sessuale attiva, se ho dei figli in comune, posso anche stare con lui. È una scelta. Ma se scelgo di restare, accetto ciò che viene e di certo non vado a cercare cazzi in giro. Cerco di preservare ciò che di prezioso c'è nella mia vita.

Se però il mio matrimonio diventa un guscio vuoto, una specie di gabbia da cui non vedo l'ora di fuggire per tuffarmi nel letto di un altro, allora sí mollo tutto. Non è il tipo di vita che fa per me. L'ho provata, ho visto come mi faceva sentire, non lo rifarei per niente al mondo.

Cercare l'amore non è possibile. Di solito capita quando non lo vuoi e non lo cerchi. Anche perché quando cerchi tendi a voler trovare qualcosa a tutti i costi e questo è quanto di più deleterio possa esserci.


----------



## patroclo (20 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se uno non ha voglia di smettere come la metti [emoji41]


non è che siamo obbligati a vivere in una relazione asimmetrica con le regole dettate da un altro.
Ad un certo punto bisogna prendersi anche le responsabilità dei propri comportamenti......


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....e ricordati che devi morire.......
> 
> Secondo me se due persone decidono di rimanere insieme nonostante un tradimento lo dovrebbero fare su basi e presupposti decisamente diversi dalla fase anti tradimento.
> Da come l'hai scritto temo che tu il tradimento lo veda esclusivamento come un capriccio o un colpo di testa che ha disturbato una dinamica consolidata, immutabile e istituzionalmente sacra, e quindi presumibilmente ripristinabile con un atto di prostrazione ed il conseguente magnanimo perdono.
> ...


Come ho avuto modo di dire diverse volte in questo forum, il tradimento lo si puo' mettere in atto per i piu' sacrosanti motivi: per ritrovare il fanciullino che é in te, perché vuoi  riscoprire di poter trombare  come ai tempi del liceo, per essere compreso nel profondo.... perché hai un coniuge che si trascina in ciabatta...  Per una vagonata di cose. Ma....il punto é che lo fai senza dire una beata fava a chi é a casa a lavarti le mutande (prendo l'esempio al femminile, ma immaginate il contrario)..
Il tradimento fa male perché vieni pugnalato da una persona che pensavi tenesse a te...e perché magari tu da fesso hai fatto delle scelte diverse perché confidavi (erroneamente) nello stesso comportamento da parte dell'altro.

Quindi, inutile sviscerare la validità o meno di tanti motivi legati al tradimento... Sono tanti motivi legati al fatto che qualcuno sia attratto da un'altra persona... e ci puo' stare.. Ma é come reagisci all'attrazione o come ti "chiudi" all'attrazione che puo' essere giustificata, che fa la differenza. 
Poi se vuoi comportanti da stronzo/a, fallo pure...ma non trovare giustificazioni al tradimento (trova magari giustificazioni all'attrazione extra... questo ci sta).

Ora, pero', qui secondo me si sta fraintendendo. 
Lei non é dispiaciuta per il tradimento, ma per la perdita di controllo causata dall'amante.
Non si capacita di questo. 

O sbaglio?


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> non è che siamo obbligati a vivere in una relazione asimmetrica con le regole dettate da un altro.
> Ad un certo punto bisogna prendersi anche le responsabilità dei propri comportamenti......


Infatti la mettete troppo sul intellettuale cioè troppe pippe mentali ... Certe volte uno cerca la luna e non vede che chi gli è vicino già gli sta dando il 2000 %..
Se poi uno vuole troncare tronca .. senza se e ma


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Se vado d'accordo con mio marito, se lo stimo, se comunque c'è una vita sessuale attiva, se ho dei figli in comune, posso anche stare con lui. È una scelta. Ma se scelgo di restare, accetto ciò che viene e di certo non vado a cercare cazzi in giro. Cerco di preservare ciò che di prezioso c'è nella mia vita.
> 
> Se però il mio matrimonio diventa un guscio vuoto, una specie di gabbia da cui non vedo l'ora di fuggire per tuffarmi nel letto di un altro, allora sí mollo tutto. Non è il tipo di vita che fa per me. L'ho provata, ho visto come mi faceva sentire, non lo rifarei per niente al mondo.
> ...



Chi sta male nel proprio matrimonio scappa! 
E' un istinto di sopravvivenza legato al proprio egocentrismo dilagante. 
Chi tradisce ma non se ne va... non é perché é infelice, ma perché vuole essere piu' felice.
La macchina, l'appartamento, i temi economici, i figli.... sono paliativi...se nel tuo matrimonio ci stai male.
....  il tuo corpo e la tua mente ti impongono l'arrembaggio. Di questo ne sono convinta.
Se non lo fai é perché vuoi la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca...
Per carità, va tutto bene. Ma non raccontiamoci storie.


----------



## patroclo (20 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> ................................
> ..................
> 
> Ora, pero', qui secondo me si sta fraintendendo.
> ...


Io no sto dando spiegazioni......semplicemente, a differenza di oriente, sostengo che il mondo non bianco e nero..... 

per quanto riguarda la nostra nuova amica credo che non si capaciti semplicemente perchè è cotta e si ostina a negarlo.....capita........


----------



## glicine (20 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Io no sto dando spiegazioni......semplicemente, a differenza di oriente, sostengo che il mondo non bianco e nero.....
> 
> per quanto riguarda la nostra nuova amica credo che non si capaciti semplicemente perchè è cotta e si ostina a negarlo.....capita........


non necessariamente deve essere " cotta" almeno con il significato solito ....è sicuramente meravigliata, sorpresa ed anche impaurita della forza della passione e/o desiderio verso il suo amante...ma sicuramente l amore è altra cosa e non mi pare lei lo abbia mai detto.


----------



## patroclo (20 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> *Chi sta male nel proprio matrimonio scappa!
> E' un istinto di sopravvivenza legato al proprio egocentrismo dilagante. *
> Chi tradisce ma non se ne va... non é perché é infelice, ma perché vuole essere piu' felice.
> La macchina, l'appartamento, i temi economici, i figli.... sono paliativi...se nel tuo matrimonio ci stai male.
> ...


.......ma cosa stai dicendo???? ...non è che uno tradito o lasciato è automaticamente santo, oppure è vero che dava il 2000% all'insaputa del fedifrago come dice oriente....
No, il mondo è diverso, non voglio ribaltare i ruoli di vittime e carnefici, ma fate attenzione a chi fa chi o chi fa cosa........


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .......ma cosa stai dicendo???? ...non è che uno tradito o lasciato è automaticamente santo, oppure è vero che dava il 2000% all'insaputa del fedifrago come dice oriente....
> No, il mondo è diverso, non voglio ribaltare i ruoli di vittime e carnefici, ma fate attenzione a chi fa chi o chi fa cosa........


Non ce ne vittima ne carnefice ... C'è chi affronta le situazioni e chi va in vacanza [emoji41]..
Se uno è coniglio non può diventare lupo [emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

E poi a lella gli piace trombare va bene ... Ma senza pippe mentali


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Chi sta male nel proprio matrimonio scappa!
> E' un istinto di sopravvivenza legato al proprio egocentrismo dilagante.
> Chi tradisce ma non se ne va... non é perché é infelice, ma perché vuole essere piu' felice.
> La macchina, l'appartamento, i temi economici, i figli.... sono paliativi...se nel tuo matrimonio ci stai male.
> ...


Forse hai ragione, ma prendere la decisione di lasciare un coniuge e distruggere una famiglia, non è affatto facile.
Io oggi sono felice, i miei figli sereni, ma mi porto ancora dentro il senso di colpa nei confronti del mio ex marito (che era distrutto, nonostante sia stato lui il primo a tradire, e mi ha scaricato addosso un mare di cattiveria rovinandomi la salute per almeno i primi 2 anni post separazione, e non solo).

Non voglio giustificare chi sceglie di tenere un piede in due scarpe, ma capisco che assumersi la responsabilità di una scelta così definitiva che coinvolge una famiglia intera  sia pesante e che sia più "comodo" trascinarsi dietro un matrimonio in cui si sta male, trovando sollievo in giro.

Ma non vedo tutti i traditori come furbacchioni gaudenti che si sollazzano alla faccia del coniuge.
Anzi, per molti provo proprio pena, perché so che molti non hanno la vita che vorrebbero e non l'avranno mai. Dubito che siano così felici, alla fine.


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Scusate, io purtroppo sono nella fase del rincoglionimento da amore e sarò banale, lo so, ma se hai tutto ciò che desideri, sei felice e soddisfatta e non sei una traditrice abituale, perché finisci nel letto di un altro?


Anche io sto in quella fase X cui non dico nulla


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione, ma prendere la decisione di lasciare un coniuge e distruggere una famiglia, non è affatto facile.
> Io oggi sono felice, i miei figli sereni, ma mi porto ancora dentro il senso di colpa nei confronti del mio ex marito (che era distrutto, nonostante sia stato lui il primo a tradire, e mi ha scaricato addosso un mare di cattiveria rovinandomi la salute per almeno i primi 2 anni post separazione, e non solo).
> 
> Non voglio giustificare chi sceglie di tenere un piede in due scarpe, ma capisco che assumersi la responsabilità di una scelta così definitiva che coinvolge una famiglia intera  sia pesante e che sia più "comodo" trascinarsi dietro un matrimonio in cui si sta male, trovando sollievo in giro.
> ...


Quoto tutto storia simile qui

Ancora mi dispiace X come è finita tra me e mio ex marito al quale voglio bene e con il quale superati i primi duri momenti ho un ottimo rapporto

Io sto meglio 
I miei figli anche perché io sono più serena e anche se prima nascondevo bene qualcosa filtrava 
Il mio attuale rapporto  è meglio di quanto non sia mai stato con ex marito probabilmente sono diversa io i tempi ma  ci sono  persone più compatibili e altre meno 
Io non avessi avuto il coraggio non sarei la persona che sono adesso non avrei la vita appunto che desideravo
Avrei tradito per frustrazione forse ancora o forse no va a sapere

Sono stata coraggiosa molto  e anche un pizzico fortunata


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quoto tutto storia simile qui
> 
> Ancora mi dispiace X come è finita tra me e mio ex marito al quale voglio bene e con il quale superati i primi duri momenti ho un ottimo rapporto
> 
> ...


Basta essere coerenti e affrontare la vita ...


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione, ma prendere la decisione di lasciare un coniuge e distruggere una famiglia, non è affatto facile.
> Io oggi sono felice, i miei figli sereni, ma mi porto ancora dentro il senso di colpa nei confronti del mio ex marito (che era distrutto, nonostante sia stato lui il primo a tradire, e mi ha scaricato addosso un mare di cattiveria rovinandomi la salute per almeno i primi 2 anni post separazione, e non solo).
> 
> Non voglio giustificare chi sceglie di tenere un piede in due scarpe, ma capisco che assumersi la responsabilità di una scelta così definitiva che coinvolge una famiglia intera  sia pesante e che sia più "comodo" trascinarsi dietro un matrimonio in cui si sta male, trovando sollievo in giro.
> ...


Mai detto che sia facile ...
Ma alla fine scegli la soluzione migliore o la meno peggio ...


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quoto tutto storia simile qui
> 
> *Ancora mi dispiace X come è finita tra me e mio ex marito al quale voglio bene e con il quale superati i primi duri momenti ho un ottimo rapporto*
> 
> ...


A me non dispiace per come è finita, anzi, lo ringrazio delle corna, perché se non me le avesse messe avrei vissuto una vita senza provare ciò che oggi provo.

Io e lui poi non ci parliamo nemmeno più, e non per colpa mia. Gli volevo molto bene, ma lui non ha mai superato il grande rancore nei miei confronti e per avere un rapporto sereno bisogna essere in due.

Peró anni fa il peso della mia scelta mi ha schiacciata e sono andata in esaurimento. E ricordo bene il dolore che ho inflitto a lui e ai miei figli. La mia non è stata una separazione semplice, purtroppo. Il mio ex era fragile, immaturo, rabbioso e se mi guardo indietro mi sembra di aver scalato una montagna.
Certo ne è valsa la pena


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> A me non dispiace per come è finita, anzi, lo ringrazio delle corna, perché se non me le avesse messe avrei vissuto una vita senza provare ciò che oggi provo.
> 
> Io e lui poi non ci parliamo nemmeno più, e non per colpa mia. Gli volevo molto bene, ma lui non ha mai superato il grande rancore nei miei confronti e per avere un rapporto sereno bisogna essere in due.
> 
> ...


Capivo qui diverso adesso 
Ma ci sono stati comunque momento di grande tensione rabbia lacrime recriminazioni

Però condivido con te il fatto che se non avesse fatto determinate scelte ma soptutto avuto determinati atteggiamenti  io non sarei arrivata a lasciarlo e a provare cosa provo adesso 
Un amore completo appagante
Dico sempre che anche se dovesse finire ne  sarebbe valsa la pena 

Ovvio non deve finire


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Io no sto dando spiegazioni......semplicemente, a differenza di oriente, sostengo che il mondo non bianco e nero.....
> 
> per quanto riguarda la nostra nuova amica credo che non si capaciti semplicemente perchè è cotta e si ostina a negarlo.....capita........


:up:
(Non solo per questo post).


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mai detto che sia facile ...
> Ma alla fine scegli la soluzione migliore o la meno peggio ...


Scegli quella che puoi scegliere in quel preciso momento della tua vita.
E nel potere ci metti anche la consapevolezza, che ti può ancora mancare.
Si cresce con le esperienze, sono loro a determinare i cambiamenti e i cambiamenti sono necessari per accrescere proprio la consapevolezze di sé che è mutevole negli anni.
Il tradimento diventa così uno strumento, una fase necessaria, un momento in cui l'individuo ritrova sé stesso senza la trasfigurazione che si ha nella coppia.


----------



## oriente70 (21 Giugno 2018)

La vita è piena di colori come c'è anche il bianco e il  nero. 
se si vogliamo giustificare certi comportamenti possiamo dipingerli come ci pare per farli andare bene al nostro giudizio.
 ci possono essere delle attenuanti ma poco cambia, nel momento che uno persiste in certi comportamenti.
Come si dice sbagliare è umano perseverare diabolico 

Dovrei cambiare nik in Drastico [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La vita è piena di colori come c'è anche il bianco e il  nero.
> se si vogliamo giustificare certi comportamenti possiamo dipingerli come ci pare per farli andare bene al nostro giudizio.
> ci possono essere delle attenuanti ma poco cambia, nel momento che uno persiste in certi comportamenti.
> Come si dice sbagliare è umano perseverare diabolico
> ...


Quotissimo


----------



## oriente70 (21 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quotissimo


Che devo cambiare nik [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che devo cambiare nik [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 no il resto!!


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Parlo per me? Perché io, ad esempio, non riesco a trovare, anche sforzandomi, un uomo che riesca a suscitare il mio interesse, anche sessuale.
> Perché quando ho delle fantasie, anche le più spinte e perverse, l'unico che mi viene in mente è il mio compagno.
> Perché lui catalizza sempre la mia attenzione. Perché se vedo un tipo che trovo fisicamente piacevole, non mi trasmette lo stimolo di andarci a letto. Non mi interessa.
> 
> ...


Fortunato il tuo lui. Anche tu sei così fortunata?


----------



## Cuore2018 (21 Giugno 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Fortunato il tuo lui. Anche tu sei così fortunata?


Ritengo di sì. Ho un uomo con tanti difetti e tante contraddizioni, una storia difficile alle spalle, un uomo che non è mai stato molto fortunato nella sua vita. Ma che ha una capacità di amare e di esserci che non ho mai riscontrato in nessun altro.

In ogni caso, però, mi ritengo molto fortunata a viverle, certe emozioni. È bello amare, la vita è piena di colori, qualunque cosa tu faccia c'è sempre un sottofondo di felicitá. È più bello amare che essere amati, per certi versi.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ritengo di sì. Ho un uomo con tanti difetti e tante contraddizioni, una storia difficile alle spalle, un uomo che non è mai stato molto fortunato nella sua vita. Ma che ha una capacità di amare e di esserci che non ho mai riscontrato in nessun altro.
> 
> In ogni caso, però, mi ritengo molto fortunata a viverle, certe emozioni. È bello amare, la vita è piena di colori, qualunque cosa tu faccia c'è sempre un sottofondo di felicitá. È più bello amare che essere amati, per certi versi.


Ti auguro il meglio possibile. Salute e serenità innanzi a tutto.
Namaste.


----------



## Moni (22 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ritengo di sì. Ho un uomo con tanti difetti e tante contraddizioni, una storia difficile alle spalle, un uomo che non è mai stato molto fortunato nella sua vita. Ma che ha una capacità di amare e di esserci che non ho mai riscontrato in nessun altro.
> 
> In ogni caso, però, mi ritengo molto fortunata a viverle, certe emozioni. È bello amare, la vita è piena di colori, qualunque cosa tu faccia c'è sempre un sottofondo di felicitá. È più bello amare che essere amati, per certi versi.


Capacità di amare e di esserci
Passato difficile 
Gioia nel darsi di esserci anche sessualmente 

Il mio attuale compagno ...
E come te poco sopra catalizza tutte le mie attenzioni


----------



## Lalla (25 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'alternativa è in uno stile di vita, non in un tale o in un talaltro
> Nel senso che non c'è la cosa giusta (da non interrompere) e quella sbagliata (da interrompere) Perché lo ha scritto il dottore.
> Non siamo fatti con lo stampino


Capisco cosa vuoi dire ma dentro di me so che distruggere quello che ho per del sesso spettacolare che tuttavia prima o poi finirà non ha senso...



glicine ha detto:


> E' dura uscirne da sole , io ne sono uscita quando mio marito m ha scoperta . Non ne è valsa la pena ma prima non lo capivo e mi credevo invincibile


Il fatto è che io non mi sento invincibile, tutt'altro, mi sento in balia dell'altra persona! Ed il peggio è che non sono costretta, non è che mi ricatta, sono in balia per mia stessa volontà. 



perplesso ha detto:


> e perchè non ti accetti?


Vedi sopra 



danny ha detto:


> Se lo volesse veramente lo avrebbe già fatto, non credi?
> Probabilmente non riesce a comprendere perché non ci riesce.
> E non credo affatto si tratti di dipendenza.
> Credo che lei non voglia smettere, mentre i sensi di colpa e l'adesione a un modello etico le consiglierebbero di farlo.
> ...


Per quanto mi riguarda credo che il motivo per cui non riesco a smettere sia unicamente il sesso. Da un certo punto di vista è la cosa che mi spaventa di più e allo stesso tempo quella che mi rende così difficile il fermarmi.  È come se tu scoprissi che ami alla follia saltare con un paracadute dai palazzi. Lo sai che ci puoi rimettere la pelle e da un lato ti vuoi fermare ma ciò che provi mentre lo fai ti fa andare avanti. 



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sarò impopolare ma spero venga beccata. Così risolve in un secondo i dubbi. E vorrei proprio sapere se sapesse che il marito sta vivendo stessa situazione (cara con te godo ma l altra cioè proprio un altro livello!) come reagirebbe. Direi che alle volte basta applicare il banale non fare quello che tu non vorresti mai ricevere.


Non mi farebbe certamente piacere e so che è un ragionamento del caxxo... 



Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Sei soddisfatta perché hai del gran sesso e il tuo compagno che ti dá tutto il resto.
> 
> Ma se il sesso con l'altro dovesse mancarti, cadresti velocemente in uno stato di profonda frustrazione e insoddisfazione.
> 
> ...


Non mi pare il caso di scendere nei dettagli in pubblico ma per farla breve, se non ho mai provato nulla del genere con nessuno prima d'ora, c'è un motivo. È come se un uomo avesse rapporti per 20 anni con donne "normali" qualcuna più passionale, qualcuna meno ma persone normali e poi avesse l'occasione si farlo con una porno attrice. Una che sa esattamente come muoversi e che è più che felice di sperimentare qualunque fantasia. Se vuole può farlo venire in neanche due minuti. Ora è chiaro che si tratta solo di sesso ma come può una donna "normale" competere? La moglie potrà essere disponibile quanto vuoi ma  il marito non potrà mai provare le stesse sensazioni. 


JON ha detto:


> Una botta di vita prima di passare alla senescenza?
> 
> Quanti anni hai?


34...



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma il tuo uomo?...
> 
> È uno tutto ammodino rigidino tedeschino dal cervello all'uccello?..


Direi di no, è un ragazzo normale. Caratterialmente molto misurato e affidabile. Con lui mi sono sempre sentita a mio agio anche dal punto di vista sessuale. Non ho avuto problemi a parlargli delle mie fantasie o delle sue ed a "sperimentare cose"...


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2018)

Ma il tuo amante è un collega di lavoro[emoji41]


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> C
> _Non mi pare il caso di scendere nei dettagli in pubblico ma per farla breve, se non ho mai provato nulla del genere con nessuno prima d'ora, c'è un motivo_. È come se un uomo avesse rapporti per 20 anni con donne "normali" qualcuna più passionale, qualcuna meno ma persone normali e poi avesse l'occasione si farlo con una porno attrice. Una che sa esattamente come muoversi e che è più che felice di sperimentare qualunque fantasia. *Se vuole può farlo venire in neanche due minuti*. Ora è chiaro che si tratta solo di sesso ma come può una donna "normale" competere? La moglie potrà essere disponibile quanto vuoi ma  il marito non potrà mai provare le stesse sensazioni.


No... asp...
Non è che farei follie per una così:sonar::sonar::sonar:
Scherzi a parte, hai un fidanzato molto disponibile ma un amante assolutamente straordinario.
Sinceramente, la curiosità per i dettagli è cresciuta con questa tua dichiarazione.


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2018)

Ma Lalla, alla fine quale dovrebbe essere il problema?  pensi di essere sgamata nel breve termine?


----------



## Lalla (25 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma il tuo amante è un collega di lavoro[emoji41]


No 



danny ha detto:


> No... asp...
> Non è che farei follie per una così:sonar::sonar::sonar:
> Scherzi a parte, hai un fidanzato molto disponibile ma un amante assolutamente straordinario.
> Sinceramente, la curiosità per i dettagli è cresciuta con questa tua dichiarazione.


Non ne dubitavo 



perplesso ha detto:


> Ma Lalla, alla fine quale dovrebbe essere il problema?  pensi di essere sgamata nel breve termine?


I problemi sono diversi:
1)so che è una situazione ingiusta per il mio compagno 
2)sento la mia volontà fuori controllo ed è una sensazione molto brutta. Mi sento (e probabilmente sono) in balia dell'altro e delle sue proposte/richieste.
3)so che quello che sto facendo oggettivamente non ha alcun senso


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2018)

Lella se ti va bene te la godi ... Se vieni beccata vedi te [emoji41]..
Ma lui è sposato [emoji39]


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2018)

Poi quando uno fa la trombata di straforo l'aiuto chimico lo prende ..


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> No
> 
> 
> Non ne dubitavo
> ...


certo che ha senso.  stai scoprendo una parte sfrenata di te stessa di cui ignoravi l'esistenza.   quanto tu sia in grado di gestirla, non lo so.

prendila come una prova di maturità e di percorso di crescita e coscienza di te.

fossi un uomo, ti direi che è una buona occasione per imparare a guidare il tuo cazzo e non a farti guidare dal cazzo.

non sei un uomo, però penso che il concetto possa essere traslabile.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che ha senso.  stai scoprendo una parte sfrenata di te stessa di cui ignoravi l'esistenza.   quanto tu sia in grado di gestirla, non lo so.
> 
> prendila come una prova di maturità e di percorso di crescita e coscienza di te.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Lalla (25 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poi quando uno fa la trombata di straforo l'aiuto chimico lo prende ..


Non è sposato e non credo che prenda niente di che. Se prende qualcosa allora mi sentirei di consigliarlo a tutti :rotfl:



perplesso ha detto:


> certo che ha senso.  stai scoprendo una parte sfrenata di te stessa di cui ignoravi l'esistenza.   quanto tu sia in grado di gestirla, non lo so.
> 
> prendila come una prova di maturità e di percorso di crescita e coscienza di te.
> 
> ...


Evidentemente non sono in grado di gestirla affatto
Fidati comunque che in una situazione come quella che ti ho prospettato sarebbero veramente in pochi a riuscire a non farsi guidare dal pisello...


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Non è sposato e non credo che prenda niente di che. Se prende qualcosa allora mi sentirei di consigliarlo a tutti :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Evidentemente non sono in grado di gestirla affatto
> Fidati comunque che in una situazione come quella che ti ho prospettato sarebbero veramente in pochi a riuscire a non farsi guidare dal pisello...


come dicono anche a Bressanone, nessuno nasce imparato.    non ho capito però cosa ti impedirebbe ad esempio di proporre anche al tuo uomo qualche sperimentazione nuova


----------



## Lalla (25 Giugno 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> come dicono anche a Bressanone, nessuno nasce imparato.    non ho capito però cosa ti impedirebbe ad esempio di proporre anche al tuo uomo qualche sperimentazione nuova


Non è una solo una questione di fare. È prima di tutto una questione mentale, di atteggiamento, di come uno si muove di come uno si comporta e ad un certo punto anche di prestanza fisida. Senza i giusti presupposti l'atto pratico non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Non è una solo una questione di fare. È prima di tutto una questione mentale, di atteggiamento, di come uno si muove di come uno si comporta e ad un certo punto *anche di prestanza fisida*. Senza i giusti presupposti l'atto pratico non è la stessa cosa.


OK!


Ma poi, quando torni da tuo marito, come ti senti?
Intendo dire, il confronto si noterà, no?


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2018)

Aiuto chimico ha i suoi pro e i suoi contro.... 
Certo che se uno volesse tenere certe prestazioni  sicuramente non lo fa con il coniuge ma con l'amante .. occasionalmente [emoji201][emoji201] il cuore poi [emoji7]


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Non è una solo una questione di fare. È prima di tutto una questione mentale, di atteggiamento, di come uno si muove di come uno si comporta e ad un certo punto anche di prestanza fisida. Senza i giusti presupposti l'atto pratico non è la stessa cosa.


insomma non è il tuo maschio.

una riflessione su questo dovresti farla


----------



## Lalla (25 Giugno 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma non è il tuo maschio.
> 
> una riflessione su questo dovresti farla


Credo di essermi già spiegata quí... 
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...o-a-smettere?p=1882474&viewfull=1#post1882474


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Credo di essermi già spiegata quí...
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...o-a-smettere?p=1882474&viewfull=1#post1882474


ti stai illudendo.   potrebbe finire la storia con questo amante, ma quello che hai scoperto di te, rimane.  e da te stessa non puoi fuggire.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Credo di essermi già spiegata quí...
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...o-a-smettere?p=1882474&viewfull=1#post1882474


Manca la risposta alla domanda più importante:
quando ritorni a fare l'amore con tuo marito cosa provi ora?


----------



## Lalla (25 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Manca la risposta alla domanda più importante:
> quando ritorni a fare l'amore con tuo marito cosa provi ora?


È una cosa completamente diversa. Con mio marito c'è sentimento, con l'altro no. Dal punto di vista del piacere é molto meno intenso e molto più "monotono" però è una cosa completamente diversa. Diciamo che è soddisfacente ma non "grandioso"


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> È una cosa completamente diversa. Con mio marito c'è sentimento, con l'altro no. Dal punto di vista del piacere é molto meno intenso e molto più "monotono" però è una cosa completamente diversa. Diciamo che è soddisfacente ma non "grandioso"


Invitali tutti e due [emoji41]


----------



## Skorpio (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Con mio marito c'è sentimento, é molto meno intenso e molto più "monotono"


Hai fatto felici tanti mariti qui dentro, con questa frase :up: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Cuore2018 (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire ma dentro di me so che distruggere quello che ho per del sesso spettacolare che tuttavia prima o poi finirà non ha senso...
> 
> 
> Il fatto è che io non mi sento invincibile, tutt'altro, mi sento in balia dell'altra persona! Ed il peggio è che non sono costretta, non è che mi ricatta, sono in balia per mia stessa volontà.
> ...


Capisco. Hai trovato un amante esperto. E fantastico a letto. Soprattutto compatibile con te.

Ma non ti ha scopata appena vi siete conosciuti. 
Evidentemente c'è una forte attrazione a prescindere dalla qualità del sesso. Perché prima di finirci a letto, senza sapere che fosse questo grande stallone, lo hai comunque scelto. Anche se eri soddisfatta. Per poi scoprire che sessualmente siete molto affini.

E allora lo ribadisco, tanto soddisfatta del tuo compagno, evidentemente, non lo eri e non lo sei. Prendine atto prima di rovinargli la vita.


----------



## Cuore2018 (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> È una cosa completamente diversa. Con mio marito c'è sentimento, con l'altro no. Dal *punto di vista del piacere é molto meno intenso e molto più "monotono" *però è una cosa completamente diversa. Diciamo che è soddisfacente ma non "grandioso"


Se mio marito scrivesse una cosa simile del sesso con me chiederei separazione e divorzio per la seconda volta. Anche senza corna, stavolta.

Comunque, una domanda. È mai stato grandioso il sesso con il tuo compagno? Non è che magari è più monotono perché ti sei un po' stufata di lui, a prescindere dalla tua storia extra?


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai fatto felici tanti mariti qui dentro, con questa frase :up: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Monogamia è monotonia [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (25 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Monogamia è monotonia [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Eh amici cari..

Queste sono le tragedie quotidiane alle quali un marito è condannato

Senza saperlo, in molti casi..


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Eh amici cari..
> 
> ...


L'amante parte avvantaggiato va a colmare i vuoti del marito in tutti i sensi [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (25 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> L'amante parte avvantaggiato va a colmare i vuoti del marito in tutti i sensi [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Vorrei vedere che movimenti fa quando ci fosse da andare a buttare via il pattume alla sera giù in strada... altro che sesso


----------



## Moni (25 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai fatto felici tanti mariti qui dentro, con questa frase :up: :rotfl: :rotfl:






Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Eh amici cari..
> 
> ...


O una moglie



Skorpio ha detto:


> Vorrei vedere che movimenti fa quando ci fosse da andare a buttare via il pattume alla sera giù in strada... altro che sesso




Allora io temevo un po questa prova del 9 con il mio compagno con cui  il sesso era notevole senza coinvolgere la routine maledetta 

X adesso silenzio ma Va alla grande 
Però dobbiamo ritagliarci spazi e da separati e più facile 

Qnd abbiamo i pargoli diventa un po un gioco il cercare tempi e spazi ma si fa 

Io di mio non farò mai più la cazzata di mollare il colpo qnd vado a letto con lui sono curata biancheria a modo  fantasia eccecc 
La figata e 'che non vivendo insieme qnd non C'è mi scascio ala grande


----------



## Skorpio (25 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


>


:rotfl: :rotfl:



Moni ha detto:


> O una moglie


Il coniuge.. si

Solo che quando raccontano le donne mi fa più effetto..

Toro straordinario.. un vero uomo.. lui si che lo sa dove si porta una donna.. 

Come lui nessuno mai

Ecco.. direi più che altro che i "paragoni" sono un po' patetici.. mi inteneriscono anche in verità.. 



Moni ha detto:


> Allora io temevo un po questa prova del 9 con il mio compagno con cui  il sesso era notevole senza coinvolgere la routine maledetta
> 
> X adesso silenzio ma Va alla grande
> Però dobbiamo ritagliarci spazi e da separati e più facile
> ...


È il bello della NON convivenza


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> È una cosa completamente diversa. Con mio marito c'è sentimento, con l'altro no. Dal punto di vista del piacere é molto meno intenso e molto più "monotono" però è una cosa completamente diversa. Diciamo che è soddisfacente ma non "grandioso"


Soddisfacente non è granché, eh.


----------



## Lalla (25 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai fatto felici tanti mariti qui dentro, con questa frase :up: :rotfl: :rotfl:


?? 


Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Se mio marito scrivesse una cosa simile del sesso con me chiederei separazione e divorzio per la seconda volta. Anche senza corna, stavolta.
> 
> Comunque, una domanda. È mai stato grandioso il sesso con il tuo compagno? Non è che magari è più monotono perché ti sei un po' stufata di lui, a prescindere dalla tua storia extra?


Lo era secondo "I vecchi canoni" e ripeto... Nella vita diciamo che ne ho provati diversi ed il mio compagno a letto ci sa fare


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Capisco. Hai trovato un amante esperto. E fantastico a letto. Soprattutto compatibile con te.
> 
> Ma non ti ha scopata appena vi siete conosciuti.
> Evidentemente c'è una forte attrazione a prescindere dalla qualità del sesso. Perché prima di finirci a letto, senza sapere che fosse questo grande stallone, lo hai comunque scelto. Anche se eri soddisfatta. Per poi scoprire che sessualmente siete molto affini.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> La figata e 'che non vivendo insieme qnd non C'è mi scascio ala grande


Evvai!
Pensa a chi, poveretto, ha moglie a casa e amante in ufficio. ))))


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> ??
> 
> 
> Lo era secondo "I vecchi canoni" e ripeto... Nella vita diciamo che ne ho provati diversi ed il mio compagno a letto ci sa fare


Te lo dico per esperienza: quando mollerai lo stallone ti romperai a fare sesso solo col marito.
Ti sembrerà roba sorpassata.
Preparati.
Non vai avanti molto dopo in coppia.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2018)

Farà prendere la pillola al marito [emoji41]


----------



## Lalla (25 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Farà prendere la pillola al marito [emoji41]


Ti vedo piuttosto fissato su questa cosa della pillola. Pensi davvero che una pilloletta faccia poi tutta questa differenza? Non è una pasticca che ti insegna a scopare. Potrai anche averlo duro come il marmo ma se non sai muoverti non ti serve a niente


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2018)

daje che ci siamo


----------



## Moni (26 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Evvai!
> Pensa a chi, poveretto, ha moglie a casa e amante in ufficio. ))))


----------



## Moni (26 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Ti vedo piuttosto fissato su questa cosa della pillola. Pensi davvero che una pilloletta faccia poi tutta questa differenza? Non è una pasticca che ti insegna a scopare. Potrai anche averlo duro come il marmo ma se non sai muoverti non ti serve a niente


Yes!


----------



## Moni (26 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Capisco. Hai trovato un amante esperto. E fantastico a letto. Soprattutto compatibile con te.
> 
> Ma non ti ha scopata appena vi siete conosciuti.
> Evidentemente c'è una forte attrazione a prescindere dalla qualità del sesso. Perché prima di finirci a letto, senza sapere che fosse questo grande stallone, lo hai comunque scelto. Anche se eri soddisfatta. Per poi scoprire che sessualmente siete molto affini.
> ...



Quoto


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Ti vedo piuttosto fissato su questa cosa della pillola. Pensi davvero che una pilloletta faccia poi tutta questa differenza? Non è una pasticca che ti insegna a scopare. Potrai anche averlo duro come il marmo ma se non sai muoverti non ti serve a niente


Lella se ne provi altri 10 troverai altre 10 differenze [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]..
Sta a te trovare quelli che colmano i tuoi vuoti [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## HP72 (26 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Te lo dico per esperienza: quando mollerai lo stallone ti romperai a fare sesso solo col marito.
> Ti sembrerà roba sorpassata.
> Preparati.
> Non vai avanti molto dopo in coppia.


E sarà probabile pure il contrario, che dopo un pò di tempo con lo stallone le sembrerà prima un cavallo normale e poi un mulo come gli altri. Anche il piatto più buono se mangiato continuamente stufa
In ogni caso sorge sempre la medesima domanda, ma perchè certa gente si sposa?
Se volete al vostro fianco sempre qualcuno tirato al massimo, che non vi parli delle spese che deve sostenere, dei piatti da lavare, delle pagelle dei figli e che non sia sudato quando lo incontrate di rientro dal lavoro non sposatevi ...


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> *E sarà probabile pure il contrario,* *che dopo un pò di tempo con lo stallone le sembrerà prima un cavallo normale e poi un mulo come gli altri.* Anche il piatto più buono se mangiato continuamente stufa
> In ogni caso sorge sempre la medesima domanda, ma perchè certa gente si sposa?
> Se volete al vostro fianco sempre qualcuno tirato al massimo, che non vi parli delle spese che deve sostenere, dei piatti da lavare, delle pagelle dei figli e che non sia sudato quando lo incontrate di rientro dal lavoro non sposatevi ...


Poco credibile.
Non ritengo sia una questione di novità, ma proprio di doti e capacità, oltre che di compatibilità.
Non è che un uomo vale l'altro.


----------



## glicine (26 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire ma dentro di me so che distruggere quello che ho per del sesso spettacolare che tuttavia prima o poi finirà non ha senso...
> 
> 
> Il fatto è che io non mi sento invincibile, tutt'altro, mi sento in balia dell'altra persona! Ed il peggio è che non sono costretta, non è che mi ricatta, sono in balia per mia stessa volontà.
> ...


Invincibile nel senso che ti senti figa e fortunata: a casa hai un ragazzo misurato e affidabile mentre fuori hai uno svago che ti scopa subblimamente. Invincibile perchè non pensi a cosa succederà quando il tuo lui lo saprà, allora ti si apriranno gli occhi. Non dico molla il tuo amante ma di fare chiarezza prima di fare danni.
Comunque ti capisco quando ci sei dentro è difficile uscirne ed io non ci riuscii da sola.
P.S.: quando non ti si aprirà il paracadute maledirai di aver saltato


----------



## stany (26 Giugno 2018)

glicine ha detto:


> Invincibile nel senso che ti senti figa e fortunata: a casa hai un ragazzo misurato e affidabile mentre fuori hai uno svago che ti scopa subblimamente. Invincibile perchè non pensi a cosa succederà quando il tuo lui lo saprà, allora ti si apriranno gli occhi. Non dico molla il tuo amante ma di fare chiarezza prima di fare danni.


Chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato.....


----------



## Lalla (26 Giugno 2018)

glicine ha detto:


> Invincibile nel senso che ti senti figa e fortunata: a casa hai un ragazzo misurato e affidabile mentre fuori hai uno svago che ti scopa subblimamente. Invincibile perchè non pensi a cosa succederà quando il tuo lui lo saprà, allora ti si apriranno gli occhi. Non dico molla il tuo amante ma di fare chiarezza prima di fare danni.
> Comunque ti capisco quando ci sei dentro è difficile uscirne ed io non ci riuscii da sola.
> P.S.: quando non ti si aprirà il paracadute maledirai di aver saltato


Forse mi sono spiegata male. Non mi sento affatto così!
Mi sento una merda in balia degli eventi incapace di controllarsi!
Come potrei mai sentirmi bene in una situazione del genere?


----------



## patroclo (26 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegata male. Non mi sento affatto così!
> Mi sento una merda in balia degli eventi incapace di controllarsi!
> Come potrei mai sentirmi bene in una situazione del genere?


....che tristezza scopare coi sensi di colpa...se lo fai fallo e basta!


----------



## glicine (26 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....che tristezza scopare coi sensi di colpa...se lo fai fallo e basta!


non posso che darti ragione.....quando lo fai devi stare da Dio


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegata male. Non mi sento affatto così!
> Mi sento una merda in balia degli eventi incapace di controllarsi!
> Come potrei mai sentirmi bene in una situazione del genere?


Se ti sentiresti una [emoji90]ti fermeresti .
Invece ti piace godere e mentire al tuo compagno ... Da fighi .. sei una giusta da sposare [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....che tristezza scopare coi sensi di colpa...se lo fai fallo e basta!


Ma quali sensi di colpa ....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....che tristezza scopare coi sensi di colpa...se lo fai fallo e basta!


Più che altro chi ci crede ai sensi di colpa dopo la seconda volta.


----------



## patroclo (26 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che altro chi ci crede ai sensi di colpa dopo la seconda volta.


....c'è chi nei sensi di colpa ci sguazza............


----------



## patroclo (26 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se ti sentiresti una [emoji90]ti fermeresti .
> Invece ti piace godere e mentire al tuo compagno ... Da fighi .. sei una giusta da sposare [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


....vabbè......solito ragionamento.........


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....vabbè......solito ragionamento.........


Dai la scuoto un pochino [emoji23]


----------



## Lalla (26 Giugno 2018)

glicine ha detto:


> non posso che darti ragione.....quando lo fai devi stare da Dio





ermik ha detto:


> ....che tristezza scopare coi sensi di colpa...se lo fai fallo e basta!


Mentre lo faccio sì, dopo no.
È come se tu ti ritrovarsi a scopare divinamente con una persona che odi.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

Però non dovrebbe parlare di sensi di colpa ... Fa ridere 





ermik ha detto:


> ....vabbè......solito ragionamento.........


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Mentre lo faccio sì, dopo no.
> È come se tu ti ritrovarsi a scopare divinamente con una persona che odi.


Bello e poi torni a casa contenta ...
Dovresti   aiutare tuo marito a colmare ciò che ti manca. Ora lo sai ... Ma se ti sta bene tradire  Continua


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Mentre lo faccio sì, dopo no.
> È come se tu ti ritrovarsi a scopare divinamente con una persona che odi.


Senti ho tradito anche io con qualcuno che scopava da Dio. Se hai il senso di colpa dopo, ed è un senso di colpa vero non ci torni a scopare
Se lo fai il senso di colpa è una tua fantasia

Al fatto che il tipo scopa da Dio, togli l'emozione, l'eccitazione per il proibito, le cazzate che fai per prepararti quando lo incontri, togli tutto quello che non puoi fare per mille motivi dovuti ai  problemi della quotidianità con tuo marito e ridimensionalo che è meglio. Paragoni situazioni non paragonabili.


----------



## stany (26 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se ti sentiresti una [emoji90]ti fermeresti .
> Invece ti piace godere e mentire al tuo compagno ... Da fighi .. sei una giusta da sposare [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Si, però....non maltrattiamo la lingua!
Ti perdono solo se sei umbro....


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Si, però....non maltrattiamo la lingua!


Un po' di gnoranza ce vole.


----------



## glicine (26 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Senti ho tradito anche io con qualcuno che scopava da Dio. Se hai il senso di colpa dopo, ed è un senso di colpa vero non ci torni a scopare
> Se lo fai il senso di colpa è una tua fantasia
> 
> Al fatto che il tipo scopa da Dio, togli l'emozione, l'eccitazione per il proibito, le cazzate che fai per prepararti quando lo incontri, togli tutto quello che non puoi fare per mille motivi dovuti ai  problemi della quotidianità con tuo marito e ridimensionalo che è meglio. Paragoni situazioni non paragonabili.


anche il mio scopava da Dio e stavo bene ed ero felice...i sensi di colpa proprio non li avevo anche perchè erano per me 2 situazioni separate e non sovrapponibili


----------



## stany (26 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Un po' di gnoranza ce vole.


Dicevo umbro, perchè , nell'intercalare usano ,quasi come vezzo la storpiatura.
Poi si scherza , eh! Non sono e non mi ergo ad accademico della crusca.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Mentre lo faccio sì, dopo no.
> È come se tu ti ritrovarsi a scopare divinamente con *una persona che odi*.


No, vabbè, dai.
Non proiettare te stessa dentro un altro.
Tu odi il fatto che tu provi un immenso piacere a scopare da dio con un altro che non è tuo marito.
Il tuo amante non c'entra niente.
Fai pace con te stessa.
Hai scoperto un certo livello di piacere nel sesso e ti incazzi perché per raggiungerlo devi cancellare l'idea di donna perfetta moglie fedele con cui ti raffronti, che non esiste.
Ti piace il cazzo, e pure a un certo livello, non c'è niente di male ad ammetterlo.


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E sarà probabile pure il contrario, che dopo un pò di tempo con lo stallone le sembrerà prima un cavallo normale e poi un mulo come gli altri. *Anche il piatto più buono se mangiato continuamente stufa*
> In ogni caso sorge sempre la medesima domanda, ma perchè certa gente si sposa?
> Se volete al vostro fianco sempre qualcuno tirato al massimo, che non vi parli delle spese che deve sostenere, dei piatti da lavare, delle pagelle dei figli e che non sia sudato quando lo incontrate di rientro dal lavoro non sposatevi ...


Sul neretto, non è detto. Stufa se sei uno che si stufa facilmente.

Sullo sposarsi, io direi che hai ragione. Ma inviterei a riflettere sul perché la routine viene spesso associata alla noia. La routine è quello che dá sicurezza e serenità alle nostre vite, generalmente.
Quando torno a casa da una bellissima vacanza, alla fine sono contenta. Quando al mattino salgo sull'autobus e mi metto a chiacchierare con le stesse persone e prendo il caffè nel solito bar, sono contenta. Quando la mia collega spunta dalla porta salutandomi nello stesso modo, sono contenta.

Alla fine questa routine sempre bistrattata, è più preziosa di quello che crediamo, e spesso è la strada che scegliamo, anche dopo aver sbandato.

Quindi io aggiungerei: prima di sposarvi, trovate una persona che vi faccia impazzire e che renda bellissima anche la più prevedibile delle routine


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Te lo dico per esperienza: quando mollerai lo stallone ti romperai a fare sesso solo col marito.
> Ti sembrerà roba sorpassata.
> Preparati.
> *Non vai avanti molto dopo in coppia*.


Probabile!


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Dicevo umbro, perchè , nell'intercalare usano ,quasi come vezzo la storpiatura.
> Poi si scherza , eh! Non sono e non mi ergo ad accademico della crusca.


Non ti preoccupare non mi offendo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Te lo dico per esperienza: quando mollerai lo stallone ti romperai a fare sesso solo col marito.
> Ti sembrerà roba sorpassata.
> Preparati.
> Non vai avanti molto dopo in coppia.


Dipende cosa ti lega al marito
Ma se continuiamo a fare paragoni che non stanno in piedi capisco il tuo ragionamento


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

E chi vi dice che molla lo stallone [emoji41]


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegata male. Non mi sento affatto così!
> Mi sento una merda in balia degli eventi incapace di controllarsi!
> Come potrei mai sentirmi bene in una situazione del genere?


Tu non hai perso il controllo, tu vuoi perdere il controllo.
Non sei un animale, per quanto sia piacevole il sesso, non può darti alla testa.
La razionalità ce l'hai: per non farti beccare, ad esempio.
Se fossi in balia degli istinti non ti preoccuperesti nemmeno più di tanto.
Tu non vuoi controllarti. E scusa se insisto, ma prima farai i conti coi motivi di questa tua scelta, meglio sarà per te e per il tuo compagno.

I sensi di colpa non servono a niente, se non a farti sentire meno stronza.


----------



## stany (26 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Sul neretto, non è detto. Stufa se sei uno che si stufa facilmente.
> 
> Sullo sposarsi, io direi che hai ragione. Ma inviterei a riflettere sul perché la routine viene spesso associata alla noia. La routine è quello che dá sicurezza e serenità alle nostre vite, generalmente.
> Quando torno a casa da una bellissima vacanza, alla fine sono contenta. Quando al mattino salgo sull'autobus e mi metto a chiacchierare con le stesse persone e prendo il caffè nel solito bar, sono contenta. Quando la mia collega spunta dalla porta salutandomi nello stesso modo, sono contenta.
> ...


Il fatto è che questa fortuna deve essere simmetrica (dovrebbe) . Come dire: il mio amore e la mia dedizione bastano (non) alla coppia. Purtroppo quasi mai è così; o se lo è, dura poco. Sennò questo sito andrebbe deserto.....


----------



## stany (26 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Tu non hai perso il controllo, tu vuoi perdere il controllo.
> Non sei un animale, per quanto sia piacevole il sesso, non può darti alla testa.
> La razionalità ce l'hai: per non farti beccare, ad esempio.
> Se fossi in balia degli istinti non ti preoccuperesti nemmeno più di tanto.
> ...


Straquoto!!


----------



## stany (26 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E chi vi dice che molla lo stallone [emoji41]


Più facile che lui la mollerà quando troverà carne più fresca...


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegata male. Non mi sento affatto così!
> Mi sento una merda in balia degli eventi incapace di controllarsi!
> Come potrei mai sentirmi bene in una situazione del genere?


forse è questo sentirti male che ti eccita!


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Giugno 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il fatto è che questa fortuna deve essere simmetrica (dovrebbe) . Come dire: il mio amore e la mia dedizione bastano (non) alla coppia. Purtroppo quasi mai è così; o se lo è, dura poco. Sennò questo sito andrebbe deserto.....


Certo. È uno dei motivi per cui l'amore, nella maggior parte dei casi, finisce. Che uno dei due non ama più e si allontana.

Ma deve esserci almeno questa consapevolezza da entrambe le parti, se vuoi impegnarti in un rapporto di coppia importante: che la routine può diventare la peggior nemica dell'amore solo se la condividiamo con una persona che non amiamo più. Che non sarà la routine ad uccidere l'amore.

Anche qui sopra se ne parla sempre come una variabile a favore del tradimento: la routine allontana, appiattisce, i problemi, la spesa, portare la spazzatura, il sesso sempre uguale, la minestra riscaldata.

Anche noi che un po' di esperienza con le corna ce l'abbiamo, tendiamo sempre a vedere questo.
Ma perché?

Quando ci si innamora, ci si fidanza, il sogno è quello di vivere insieme e condividere proprio ogni gesto quotidiano.
Quando ci si disinnamora la colpa è del fatto che si condivide ogni gesto quotidiano e tutto diventa monotono.

Ci è mai passato per la testa che la colpa non sia della routine ma del fatto che abbiamo scelto la persona sbagliata?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende cosa ti lega al marito
> Ma se continuiamo a fare paragoni che non stanno in piedi capisco il tuo ragionamento


 eeehh però una buona parte di verità c'è


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eeehh però una buona parte di verità c'è


A quanto pare per qualcuno si


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Più facile che lui la mollerà quando troverà carne più fresca...


Da tifoso di parte direi magari...
Comunque se scoprisse tutto non ci dovrebbe mettere più di due minuti a mandarla a quel paese . Con i soliti rimorsi .


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forse è questo sentirti male che ti eccita!


È sconvolta dalla passione .. [emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A quanto pare per qualcuno si


 sai cosa, manca il trasporto, che non è lo stesso dopo tanti anni, paragonato al brivido che si prova col nuovo partner


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

Ma almeno condividesse le sue esperienze con il marito.
Molti si fermano a questo punto per paura, osare certe volte paga [emoji16].
Chi sa se il marito è contento della monotonia con lella.
Certo che pure lei se non proponeva nulla al marito deve essere abbastanza statica ... Come ha trovato il molleggiato è partita [emoji7]


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> È sconvolta dalla passione .. [emoji23]


 no il brivido del proibito


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai cosa, manca il trasporto, che non è lo stesso dopo tanti anni, paragonato al brivido che si prova col nuovo partner


Ma perchè non parliamo di quello che si ha invece che di quello che manca?
Che siamo d'accordo che manchino certe cose ma spero ce ne siano altre che invece con l'amante non hai
A me ha sempre fatto sorridere anche quando le amanti si sentono migliori delle mogli. Della serie ti piace vincere facile
Mi hanno anche sempre infastidito (per fortuna raramente) i paragoni da quel punto di vita tra me e la legittima.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perchè non parliamo di quello che si ha invece che di quello che manca?
> Che siamo d'accordo che manchino certe cose ma spero ce ne siano altre che invece con l'amante non hai


certo che sì!!!

Il punto che con l'amante hai solo sesso e....... quando lo fai col legittimo la differenza è notevole, tutto il resto va bene.

La mancanza è  circoscritta


----------



## Moni (26 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Senti ho tradito anche io con qualcuno che scopava da Dio. Se hai il senso di colpa dopo, ed è un senso di colpa vero non ci torni a scopare
> Se lo fai il senso di colpa è una tua fantasia
> 
> Al fatto che il tipo scopa da Dio, togli l'emozione, l'eccitazione per il proibito, le cazzate che fai per prepararti quando lo incontri, togli tutto quello che non puoi fare per mille motivi dovuti ai  problemi della quotidianità con tuo marito e ridimensionalo che è meglio. Paragoni situazioni non paragonabili.


Ma io questo non lo credo tanto 
Che la situazione ecciti non so a me non eccitava ad es 

Ma ci sono uomini che scopano meglio come donne , ci sono alchimie diverse Sapersi muovere incastri e la bla bla
Io con il mio amanteora compagno scopavo meglio e continuo a scoparci meglio tra i vari uomini che ho avuto e capita anche adesso che di proibito non c'è più nulla


----------



## Moni (26 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Certo. È uno dei motivi per cui l'amore, nella maggior parte dei casi, finisce. Che uno dei due non ama più e si allontana.
> 
> Ma deve esserci almeno questa consapevolezza da entrambe le parti, se vuoi impegnarti in un rapporto di coppia importante: che la routine può diventare la peggior nemica dell'amore solo se la condividiamo con una persona che non amiamo più. Che non sarà la routine ad uccidere l'amore.
> 
> ...


Quotoneeeeeee

Io non convivo per ora ma diciamo che metà mese si e che lui porti giù la monnezza o che io lavi i piatti mentre lui passa e mi dà un bacio boh a me piace un casino 

Poi qualche gg sola sto bene ma solo X scasciarmi ceretta fanghi fatti in casa qnd non ho tempo X estetista che davanti a lui maiiiiiiiiii ma manco  davanti a ex marito facevo 


Vabbe io e te siamo al secondo tentativo cuore avremo avuto culo o coraggio non so


----------



## Homer (26 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Primo messaggio e prima discussione in questo forum.
> 
> Mi trovo in una situazione assurda nella quale non avrei mai pensato di ritrovarmi. Ho un rapporto stabile da ormai un sacco di anni e fino all'anno scorso non avevo mai tradito nessuno. Il rapporto con il mio compagno era soddisfacente, non perfetto, certo, ma ero sicuramente soddisfatta sia dal punto di vista personale che sessuale.
> 
> ...



347/25.36.458


----------



## francoff (27 Giugno 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> È una cosa completamente diversa. Con mio marito c'è sentimento, con l'altro no. Dal punto di vista del piacere é molto meno intenso e molto più "monotono" però è una cosa completamente diversa. Diciamo che è soddisfacente ma non "grandioso"


fantastico , sei fortunata, non farti paranoie.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Certo. È uno dei motivi per cui l'amore, nella maggior parte dei casi, finisce. Che uno dei due non ama più e si allontana.
> 
> Ma deve esserci almeno questa consapevolezza da entrambe le parti, se vuoi impegnarti in un rapporto di coppia importante: che la routine può diventare la peggior nemica dell'amore solo se la condividiamo con una persona che non amiamo più. Che non sarà la routine ad uccidere l'amore.
> 
> ...


Anche. Ma è fisiologico che col tempo tutto perda tensione e pertanto raffreddi un po' i sensi.
Pensa all'emozione che provi quando ti accosti a un burrone e come essa svanisce dopo pochi minuti che sei lì.
Pensa alla sensazione che provi la prima volta che vedi un posto bellissimo in vacanza e a quella che provi dopo dieci anni che ci ritorni.
Poi puoi essere una persona che ama ritornare sempre nello stesso posto e rivedere sempre le stesse cose che ritieni sempre belle, ma c'è anche chi può avere voglia di andare alla scoperta di altro.
C'è chi odia tornare sempre negli stessi posti, per dire.
La noia è uno strumento del cambiamento. E il cambiamento è parte della vita.


----------



## Moni (27 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche. Ma è fisiologico che col tempo tutto perda tensione e pertanto raffreddi un po' i sensi.
> Pensa all'emozione che provi quando ti accosti a un burrone e come essa svanisce dopo pochi minuti che sei lì.
> Pensa alla sensazione che provi la prima volta che vedi un posto bellissimo in vacanza e a quella che provi dopo dieci anni che ci ritorni.
> Poi puoi essere una persona che ama ritornare sempre nello stesso posto e rivedere sempre le stesse cose che ritieni sempre belle, ma c'è anche chi può avere voglia di andare alla scoperta di altro.
> ...


 E allora tradiamo tutti e non se ne  parla più
Se ci annoiamo ..:
Io so che sesto bene con una persona non cerco altro e se capita il corteggiamento  (perché capita io per lavoro incontro tanti referenti aziendali maschi e vi assicuro che foto di famiglia sulla scrivania poi commento un po marpione su linkedin vabbe ) può lusingare un attimo ma termina li

Sarà che anche lo strafigo lo guardo ma da li  a desiderare di fintirci a letto ce ne passa deve scattare un mimimo di altro un mimimodi intesa deve piacermi e x arrivare a cio debbo approfondire dedicarci tempo che non faccio se sto bene 
Non è più come  a 20 anni ecco

Forse X voi uomini un bel culo sodo o due ttte da urlo bastano può essere non è una critica 
Magari anche ad una donna un bel faccino su di un degno bicipite potrebbe bastare ma è già più difficile lo vedo anche tra mie  amiche


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E allora tradiamo tutti e non se ne  parla più
> Se ci annoiamo ..:
> Io so che sesto bene con una persona non cerco altro e se capita il corteggiamento  (perché capita io per lavoro incontro tanti referenti aziendali maschi e vi assicuro che foto di famiglia sulla scrivania poi commento un po marpione su linkedin vabbe ) può lusingare un attimo ma termina li
> 
> ...


Mah, io di tradire non ho mai avuto voglia.
Il fatto che le emozioni derivanti dal rapporto dopo anni non siano più forti è fisiologico e non lo nego, ma si può gestire la noia, la routine dedicandosi ad altro che sappia dare emozioni. Diverse ma comunque appaganti, che sappiano riempire la vita.
Se entri nel campo del collezionismo ci trovi sempre e solo uomini, per esempio. E' una modalità di sublimazione della tensione sessuale che trova sostenitori accaniti proprio tra il genere maschile. 
Diciamo anche che per molti uomini la tranquillità di non doversi più mettere in gioco nella competizione sessuale per la ricerca del partner è impagabile. Chi ha collezionato due di picche, relazioni dolorose, isteriche e discontinue in età giovanile sa cosa intendo. Dopo un certo numero di approcci cominci a stancarti di vivere modalità frustranti e consideri la coppia nel matrimonio con cui stai bene e anche la famiglia che ne consegue un traguardo importante, che va rispettato, perché sofferto, perché raggiunto dopo tanto penare.
Io sono stato tradito. Mia moglie a un certo punto ha incontrato e conosciuto un bel (per lei) playboy con una solida reputazione di amante focoso e si è invaghita di lui.
Evidentemente aveva bisogno di quella "cosa lì", di un rapporto come quello.
Dopo insieme abbiamo dovuto riparare i cocci. Io non ce l'ho con lei, ma il rapporto è ovviamente mutato per entrambi.
Io non sono un amante ideale, forse. Non credo di poter attrarre per questo. Il mio ruolo è quello di un marito, mi ci trovo bene, nel ruolo, come mi piace essere padre. 
Non credo nel tradimento, ma so che esiste, mi son trovato ad averci a che fare e a assumere il ruolo di traditore quando ero ragazzo, riesco a comprendere a grandi linee le modalità in cui si attua. 
Però posso assolutamente farne a meno, quando dispongo di una coppia solida.


----------



## Moni (27 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, io di tradire non ho mai avuto voglia.
> Il fatto che le emozioni derivanti dal rapporto dopo anni non siano più forti è fisiologico e non lo nego, ma si può gestire la noia, la routine dedicandosi ad altro che sappia dare emozioni. Diverse ma comunque appaganti, che sappiano riempire la vita.
> Se entri nel campo del collezionismo ci trovi sempre e solo uomini, per esempio. E' una modalità di sublimazione della tensione sessuale che trova sostenitori accaniti proprio tra il genere maschile.
> Diciamo anche che per molti uomini la tranquillità di non doversi più mettere in gioco nella competizione sessuale per la ricerca del partner è impagabile. Chi ha collezionato due di picche, relazioni dolorose, isteriche e discontinue in età giovanile sa cosa intendo. Dopo un certo numero di approcci cominci a stancarti di vivere modalità frustranti e consideri la coppia nel matrimonio con cui stai bene e anche la famiglia che ne consegue un traguardo importante, che va rispettato, perché sofferto, perché raggiunto dopo tanto penare.
> ...


Bene 
Speriamo che tua moglie apprezzi  e non faccia più cazzate 

Io i cocci li avrei spaccati sulla sua testolina ma sono impulsiva tu riflessivo 
Mi auguro possiate ritrovare serenità


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Bene
> Speriamo che tua moglie apprezzi  e non faccia più cazzate
> 
> Io i cocci li avrei spaccati sulla sua testolina ma sono impulsiva tu riflessivo
> Mi auguro possiate ritrovare serenità


Io credo che spesso si dia poca importanza a un certo punto alla persona che si è sposata perché non si è fatto un percorso adeguato per trovarla.
Si sono conosciuti pochi uomini/donne oppure ce ne sono stati tanti/tante in gioventù che sono venuti dietro o con cui si hanno avuto rapporti facilmente e ci si è sposati per sopraggiunta età massima.
Il valore a qualcosa, a qualcuno lo dai quando ti è costato fatica arrivarci. 
Hai consapevolezza di quello che vuoi, che hai voluto, nulla è arrivato per caso, sai che quella persona ha valore perché sai dargli valore. Il tuo valore. 
Sai che la famiglia, se l'hai voluta, se l'hai cercata con quella persona lì, è qualcosa che ha richiesto un _percorso_.
Hai incontrato persone prima che non ti piacevano, che ti hanno deluso, che ti hanno tediato, avvilito, persone che hai abbandonato, che hai lasciato, per cui non hai rimpianti e a volte ricordi anche con disgusto.
Arrivi a un traguardo che è l'inizio di un'altra storia, di un'altra vita. Ma è comunque un traguardo: non hai alcuna voglia di tornare indietro.
Se si arriva a sposarsi in queste condizioni entrambi, difficilmente il matrimonio fallirà. Ci sarà sempre un momento di crisi e la voglia di risolverlo, di non mettersi mai nelle condizioni di distruggere tutto.
Io come uomo sono attratto dalle donne. Sarei ipocrita se negassi che mi piace guardare il culo di una bella donna. Come lo sarei se negassi di avere desiderio sessuale per altre donne.
Fa parte della mia natura. Ma so anche che se c'è qualcosa di più importante che voglio mantenere posso fare delle scelte. 
Ma devo sapere che è importante. Devo averne piena consapevolezza. Se uno non lo sa invece...


----------



## Cuore2018 (27 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quotoneeeeeee
> 
> Io non convivo per ora ma diciamo che metà mese si e che lui porti giù la monnezza o che io lavi i piatti mentre lui passa e mi dà un bacio boh a me piace un casino
> 
> ...


Culo e coraggio insieme, credo 

Io niente estetista, faccio sempre tutto da sola, anche davanti a lui. Ma noi andiamo pure al gabinetto insieme e non di rado l'ho trovato sexy pure lí, ma credo di essere proprio io fuori di testa


----------



## Cuore2018 (27 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche. Ma è fisiologico che col tempo tutto perda tensione e pertanto raffreddi un po' i sensi.
> Pensa all'emozione che provi quando ti accosti a un burrone e come essa svanisce dopo pochi minuti che sei lì.
> Pensa alla sensazione che provi la prima volta che vedi un posto bellissimo in vacanza e a quella che provi dopo dieci anni che ci ritorni.
> Poi puoi essere una persona che ama ritornare sempre nello stesso posto e rivedere sempre le stesse cose che ritieni sempre belle, ma c'è anche chi può avere voglia di andare alla scoperta di altro.
> ...


Hai ragione Danny, ma a questo punto io davvero credo che finirebbe per annoiare anche un rapporto a distanza, o dove ognuno vive a casa sua. 
Ti annoia la persona in sé, più che la situazione che condividi con lei.


----------



## Moni (27 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Culo e coraggio insieme, credo
> 
> Io niente estetista, faccio sempre tutto da sola, anche davanti a lui. Ma noi andiamo pure al gabinetto insieme e non di rado l'ho trovato sexy pure lí, ma credo di essere proprio io fuori di testa


Io a fare da me con la ceretta ho combinato danni notevoli 
Però riesco su mia figlia 

Gabinetto nooooooo non ci riesco proprio attacco pure L acqua qnd e' nei paraggi X evitare rumori molesti 

Scusate L argomento in pausa pranzo


----------



## Cuore2018 (27 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io a fare da me con la ceretta ho combinato danni notevoli
> Però riesco su mia figlia
> 
> Gabinetto nooooooo non ci riesco proprio attacco pure L acqua qnd e' nei paraggi X evitare rumori molesti
> ...


Ahahahah!

Io ci ho provato i primi mesi ad attaccare l'acqua, poi lui mi prendeva per scema. Totalmente diverso dal mio ex marito, che non sopportava nemmeno la cacca dei figli piccoli, tanto era schizzinoso.

Con mio marito è tutto diverso, invece. Credo che nessun uomo mi abbia mai fatto sentire rilassata anche nei momenti più "improbabili" come riesce a fare lui


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Poco credibile.
> Non ritengo sia una questione di novità, ma proprio di doti e capacità, oltre che di compatibilità.
> *Non è che un uomo vale l'altro.*


Ma non è che un uomo o una donna valgono solo per come scopano.
Che l'intesa sessuale fra i due amanti sia maggiore di quella con il marito può essere in parte dovuto alla sintonia che c'è fra loro, ma una buona quota è dovuta anche al lato trasgressivo e alla novità del rapporto. 
Quello che dovrebbe valutare la nostra amica è se, detratto questo aspetto di novità e di intrigo il suo amante valga il rischio che sta correndo, ossia perdere il marito.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> *Ma non è che un uomo o una donna valgono solo per come scopano.*
> Che l'intesa sessuale fra i due amanti sia maggiore di quella con il marito può essere in parte dovuto alla sintonia che c'è fra loro, ma *una buona quota è dovuta anche al lato trasgressivo e alla novità del rapporto. *
> Quello che dovrebbe valutare la nostra amica è se, detratto questo aspetto di novità e di intrigo il suo amante valga il rischio che sta correndo, ossia perdere il marito.


Primo neretto: e ci mancherebbe. Ma bisognerebbe averlo già ben chiaro a 25 anni. Bisognerebbe già aver scopato a sufficienza per capire che cosa si vuole veramente dalla vita. A 34 al limite si dovrebbe pensare a qualcosa di meno popolare oggi del sesso fine a sé stesso, ovvero il sesso per fare figli con un neopadre e non con un amante.
Oppure si dovrebbe essere consapevoli di quanta importanza ha il sesso rispetto ad altre modalità di rapporto e viverlo senza sensi di colpa o dubbi e senza scegliere tra un marito che non è il massimo e un amante che ci sa fare.
Secondo neretto: in parte, solo in parte. Ci sono donne e uomini che ci sanno fare di più, ci sono donne e uomini che sono anche fisicamente più compatibili, ci sono uomini e donne che hanno più esperienza. Come in tutte le cose, non basta l'amore o la trasgressione, bisogna saperci fare e avere fisicamente le possibilità per farlo. Se no saremmo tutti Rocco Siffredi.


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Sul neretto, non è detto. *Stufa se sei uno che si stufa facilmente.
> *
> Sullo sposarsi, io direi che hai ragione. Ma inviterei a riflettere sul perché la routine viene spesso associata alla noia. La routine è quello che dá sicurezza e serenità alle nostre vite, generalmente.
> Quando torno a casa da una bellissima vacanza, alla fine sono contenta. Quando al mattino salgo sull'autobus e mi metto a chiacchierare con le stesse persone e prendo il caffè nel solito bar, sono contenta. Quando la mia collega spunta dalla porta salutandomi nello stesso modo, sono contenta.
> ...


Però rimane il fatto che ci si abitua, chi prima e chi dopo, anche alla passione a meno che questa non venga condita appunto con la condivisione di qualcosa di più.
La routine è bistrattata, su questo hai ragione, ma è anche la fonte delle nostre sicurezze, ci permette di vivere senza doverci sforzare in considerazioni e valutazioni in ogni momento della nostra giornata. E' il porto sicuro in cui rifugiarci a patto di essere capaci di abbandonarlo di tanto in tanto per poter scoprire nuove terre.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Che l'intesa sessuale fra i due amanti sia maggiore di quella con il marito può essere in parte dovuto alla sintonia che c'è fra loro, ma una buona quota è dovuta anche al lato trasgressivo e alla novità del rapporto.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Te piacerebbe!
A me il 99% me le buttano letteralmente in braccio i mariti.  Se la concorrenza fa schifo, pure uno normalissimo come me sembra Brad Pitt


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> a meno che questa non venga condita appunto con la condivisione di qualcosa di più


Ma tutto il contrario. Il progetto e i rituali sono esattamente quello che fotte la voglia di giocare.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, io di tradire non ho mai avuto voglia.
> Il fatto che le emozioni derivanti dal rapporto dopo anni non siano più forti è fisiologico e non lo nego, ma si può gestire la noia, la routine dedicandosi ad altro che sappia dare emozioni. Diverse ma comunque appaganti, che sappiano riempire la vita.
> Se entri nel campo del collezionismo ci trovi sempre e solo uomini, per esempio. E' una modalità di sublimazione della tensione sessuale che trova sostenitori accaniti proprio tra il genere maschile.
> Diciamo anche che per molti uomini la tranquillità di non doversi più mettere in gioco nella competizione sessuale per la ricerca del partner è impagabile. Chi ha collezionato due di picche, relazioni dolorose, isteriche e discontinue in età giovanile sa cosa intendo. Dopo un certo numero di approcci cominci a stancarti di vivere modalità frustranti e consideri la coppia nel matrimonio con cui stai bene e anche la famiglia che ne consegue un traguardo importante, che va rispettato, perché sofferto, perché raggiunto dopo tanto penare.
> ...


Danny, mi fai impazzire quando razionalizzi il tradimento di tua moglie in questo modo. 
Capisco si tratti di un metodo comprensibile per dare un senso e poter andare avanti. Ma, dal mio punto di vista mi sembra che cerchi giustificazioni a cui non credi neppure tu fino in fondo (mia modesta percezione).
Ti ricordi quando mi dicesti che la persona che la mia amica aveva incontrato era un cazzone , non uno psicopatico ? Ecco.. il ragionamento può valere anche per te ? Danny, tua moglie è una stronza . .non una che oer vari motivi  comprensibilissimi ha deviato dalla retta via.....
E ogni tanto diciamolo !!!
Mio marito è uno stronzo !!
Ohhhh...non è liberatorio ?
C’era un motivo che ha portato al tradimento ? Certo ... ma se non fossero stati degli stronzi avrebbero gestito la cosa in modo diverso .
Noi stiamo accettando di stare con degli stronzi? Si. Ma non santifichiamoli per non sentirci dei tapini. In quel momento per loro non valevamo un cazzo ... e se applichi i tuoi schemi logici  secondo me ti allontani dalla verità: stai con una stronza e te lo fai andar bene. E non mi dire che in fondo in fondo non ce l’hai con lei perché , sorry, non ti credo. 
Parere molto personale ...


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Te piacerebbe!
> A me il 99% me le buttano letteralmente in braccio i mariti.  Se la concorrenza fa schifo, pure uno normalissimo come me sembra Brad Pitt


Ti piacerebbe che fossero sempre merito dei mariti le tue conquiste invece che essere semplicemente frutto di incontri con donne tanto egoiste quanto te ...
Chi vuole tradire dubito esalti le doti del compagno a scapito delle tue, poi però quando scoperte ...


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tutto il contrario. Il progetto e i rituali sono esattamente quello che fotte la voglia di giocare.


Ma non mi pare che tu sia un "giocatore" a lungo termine o sbaglio?
Se pensi di giocare a lungo con la stessa persona hai bisogno di qualcosa di più del semplice godimento della scopata extra, a quel punto o subentra altro, e allora saremmo di fronte a quella che tu definiresti "storia", o si passa ad un nuovo giocattolo.


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: e ci mancherebbe. Ma bisognerebbe averlo già ben chiaro a 25 anni. Bisognerebbe già aver scopato a sufficienza per capire che cosa si vuole veramente dalla vita. A 34 al limite si dovrebbe pensare a qualcosa di meno popolare oggi del sesso fine a sé stesso, ovvero il sesso per fare figli con un neopadre e non con un amante.
> Oppure si dovrebbe essere consapevoli di quanta importanza ha il sesso rispetto ad altre modalità di rapporto e viverlo senza sensi di colpa o dubbi e senza scegliere tra un marito che non è il massimo e un amante che ci sa fare.
> Secondo neretto: in parte, solo in parte. Ci sono donne e uomini che ci sanno fare di più, ci sono donne e uomini che sono anche fisicamente più compatibili, ci sono uomini e donne che hanno più esperienza. Come in tutte le cose, non basta l'amore o la trasgressione, *bisogna saperci fare* e avere fisicamente le possibilità per farlo. Se no saremmo tutti Rocco Siffredi.


Infatti io ho parlato di sintonia, intendevo sessuale nello specifico, non è che sottovaluto questo aspetto ma appunto o per noi è fondamentale e allora lascia libero il marito, oppure è importante ma dentro un "pacchetto" più ampio di progetti, e allora molla l'amante se con lui è solo sesso
Chi vuole entrambi rischia di perdere o rovinare i rapporti con le persone verso le quali prova (se li prova) i sentimenti più forti, purtroppo chi è dentro il vortice della passione questo aspetto non riesce a coglierlo o non vuole ...


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Danny, mi fai impazzire quando razionalizzi il tradimento di tua moglie in questo modo.
> Capisco si tratti di un metodo comprensibile per dare un senso e poter andare avanti. Ma, dal mio punto di vista mi sembra che cerchi giustificazioni a cui non credi neppure tu fino in fondo (mia modesta percezione).
> Ti ricordi quando mi dicesti che la persona che la mia amica aveva incontrato era un cazzone , non uno psicopatico ? Ecco.. il ragionamento può valere anche per te ? Danny, tua moglie è una stronza . .non una che oer vari motivi  comprensibilissimi ha deviato dalla retta via.....
> E ogni tanto diciamolo !!!
> ...


Non so d'accordo neanche un po'. Lo sai che ti voglio bene ma da traditore non la penso così neanche lontanamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe che fossero sempre merito dei mariti le tue conquiste invece che essere semplicemente frutto di incontri con donne tanto egoiste quanto te ...
> Chi vuole tradire dubito esalti le doti del compagno a scapito delle tue, poi però quando scoperte ...


Ma non ti credere. In realtà sedurre una sposata è un gioco molto più fatto di silenzi e attese piuttosto che di corteggiamento tipo pressing. Tu prendi una donna mediamente scoglionata da un rapporto che non cresce e non crepa. La tratti come se il marito non esistesse, senza nulla aggiungere e nulla togliere al suo essere donna. Dopodiché alcune si allontanano, altre cominciano a giocare. Tutto qua. Ma quelle che cominciano a giocare non lo fanno mica solo per egoismo. Questa è una visione consolatoria che piace tanto a quelli che pensano che un si detto davanti al prete sia una specie di assicurazione sulla vita. Siamo tutti sul mercato. Sempre. Chi si fa un giro con me, di solito lo fa perché dopo un tot di tempo che non capitava vuole sentirsi addosso un maschietto vorace che le considera femmine senza le pesantezza di un ruolo addosso.


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Danny, mi fai impazzire quando razionalizzi il tradimento di tua moglie in questo modo.
> Capisco si tratti di un metodo comprensibile per dare un senso e poter andare avanti. Ma, dal mio punto di vista mi sembra che cerchi giustificazioni a cui non credi neppure tu fino in fondo (mia modesta percezione).
> Ti ricordi quando mi dicesti che la persona che la mia amica aveva incontrato era un cazzone , non uno psicopatico ? Ecco.. il ragionamento può valere anche per te ? Danny, tua moglie è una stronza . .non una che oer vari motivi  comprensibilissimi ha deviato dalla retta via.....
> E ogni tanto diciamolo !!!
> ...


Anche a me fa strano questo giustificare paterno 
In altre persone mi urta quasi 
Una mia collega non ha potuto aver e figli 
Il suo compagno e'una sorte di figlio a cui si perdonano le marachelle anzi adesso che va dallo psicologo più di prima 
Le marachelle sono tradimento poi foto di donna con patata al vento trovata su what app ( ammesso una collega dopo aver negato )dimenticanze varie impotanti X lei e suggerimenti su come fare i pompini meglio ...
Io a lei tirerei il collo ma qnd parla è esattamente come Danny e come Danny ha una paura fottutta di ricominciare
Ha avuto un occasionè meravigliosa e la sta buttando alle ortiche X sto stronzo

Comunque qnd mi parla mi sembra una mamma una suora una volontaria tutto meno una compagna


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ma non mi pare che tu sia un "giocatore" a lungo termine o sbaglio?
> Se pensi di giocare a lungo con la stessa persona hai bisogno di qualcosa di più del semplice godimento della scopata extra, a quel punto o subentra altro, e allora saremmo di fronte a quella che tu definiresti "storia", o si passa ad un nuovo giocattolo.


 Ma perché una per volta? Ho amiche con cui vado a letto ormai da vent'anni e ancora non ci siamo stufati e situazioni in cui una volta verificato che non c'è più nulla da scoprire il sesso si spegne e il rapporto evolve qualcos'altro oppure no. Io l'ansia da consunzione del giocattolo nuovo non ce l'ho mai avuta grazie a dio. Anzi cerco sempre di costruire la tribù


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Danny, mi fai impazzire quando razionalizzi il tradimento di tua moglie in questo modo.
> Capisco si tratti di un metodo comprensibile per dare un senso e poter andare avanti. Ma, dal mio punto di vista mi sembra che cerchi giustificazioni a cui non credi neppure tu fino in fondo (mia modesta percezione).
> Ti ricordi quando mi dicesti che la persona che la mia amica aveva incontrato era un cazzone , non uno psicopatico ? Ecco.. il ragionamento può valere anche per te ? Danny, tua moglie è una stronza . .non una che oer vari motivi  comprensibilissimi ha deviato dalla retta via.....
> E ogni tanto diciamolo !!!
> ...


Guarda, nessuno è santo, neppure io. Non ho la vocazione del martirio.
Che sia stata stronza è indubbio, che lo sia stato io in altre occasioni e con altre persone, pure.
E' la vita. 
Non prendo il forum come uno sfogatoio, non mi fa sentire meglio usare epiteti, non mi cambia nulla, non mi migliora la vita.  E non devo dirlo qua, che è stata stronza: è stato sufficiente dirlo a lei al momento opportuno.
Ma amen. E' passato: devo ancora patire per quel che è accaduto? Devo ancora esserne sconvolto?
Per me è esperienza, ne faccio tesoro, cerco di capire come è accaduto, nient'altro, è ora un argomento di conversazione come un altro in questo forum che ha per tematica proprio questo.
Non mi struggo più per questo, se vogliamo dirlo sinceramente.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Anche a me fa strano questo giustificare paterno
> In altre persone mi urta quasi
> Una mia collega non ha potuto aver e figli
> Il suo compagno e'una sorte di figlio a cui si perdonano le marachelle anzi adesso che va dallo psicologo più di prima
> ...


Lo scopo della vita e stare bene. Se qualcuno si ritrova a proprio agio in una situazione che a te farebbe venire l'orticaria, non vuol dire che la situazione è sbagliata in senso assoluto. Danny giustamente se ne fotte dello stereotipo del maschio alfa, ed è abbastanza evidente che la sua priorità sia non avere rotture di coglioni. Tutto sommato non è un brutto modo di campare.
Anche perché se la guardi con la giusta distanza col cazzo che una scopata può rovinare quello che ho costruito in una vita di sacrifici.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda, nessuno è santo, neppure io. Non ho la vocazione del martirio.
> Che sia stata stronza è indubbio, che lo sia stato io in altre occasioni e con altre persone, pure.
> E' la vita.
> Non prendo il forum come uno sfogatoio, non mi fa sentire meglio usare epiteti, non mi cambia nulla, non mi migliora la vita.  E non devo dirlo qua, che è stata stronza: è stato sufficiente dirlo a lei al momento opportuno.
> ...


Non riesco più a darti i verdi.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Infatti io ho parlato di sintonia, intendevo sessuale nello specifico, non è che sottovaluto questo aspetto ma appunto o per noi è fondamentale e allora lascia libero il marito, oppure è importante ma dentro un "pacchetto" più ampio di progetti, e allora molla l'amante se con lui è solo sesso
> Chi vuole entrambi rischia di perdere o rovinare i rapporti con le persone verso le quali prova (se li prova) i sentimenti più forti, purtroppo chi è dentro il vortice della passione questo aspetto non riesce a coglierlo o non vuole ...


Hp, non è che funziona tutto a compartimenti stagni.
Non ho tradito fisicamente negli ultimi 20 anni ma un po' di cosa accade anche in questa fase della vita sono riuscito a comprenderlo. Ed è decisamente meno schematico.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Anche a me fa strano questo giustificare paterno
> In altre persone mi urta quasi
> Una mia collega non ha potuto aver e figli
> Il suo compagno e'una sorte di figlio a cui si perdonano le marachelle anzi adesso che va dallo psicologo più di prima
> ...


Non è proprio così.
Per essere così dovrei essere puro.
Dovrei essere una persona che non ha mai tradito.
Ma proprio il rapporto con mia moglie è nato dall'aver tradito la ragazza con cui stavo.
Dovrei non essere cinico. Dovrei essere perfetto. Dovrei non avere desideri per altre.
Dovrei non essermi innamorato o infatuato per altre donne in questi 30 anni che frequento mia moglie.
Dovrei non aver fatto sesso con altre donne in questi 30 anni.
Dovrei avere un rapporto perfetto con lei che lei e solo lei ha corrotto. Ma così non è stato.
Così non è. 
_Nel giudicare mia moglie sono semplicemente coerente con me stesso, con le mie imperfezioni, comprendo lei come comprendo me stesso. _
Ciò non nega che mi piaccia essere un marito, essere padre, che consideri questi due ruoli molto più appaganti dell'essere fidanzato o amante, che abbia sofferto per il tradimento. 
In fine dei conti però in mia moglie tante volte specchio me stesso, mi ci riconosco.


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo scopo della vita e stare bene. Se qualcuno si ritrova a proprio agio in una situazione che a te farebbe venire l'orticaria, non vuol dire che la situazione è sbagliata in senso assoluto. Danny giustamente se ne fotte dello stereotipo del maschio alfa, ed è abbastanza evidente che la sua priorità sia non avere rotture di coglioni. Tutto sommato non è un brutto modo di campare.
> Anche perché se la guardi con la giusta distanza col cazzo che una scopata può rovinare quello che ho costruito in una vita di sacrifici.


 Il punto è che lei la collega non è felice 

Una scopata certo che no
Più scopate quasi bisognerebbe saperlo 
Una relazione X me si
Una relazione più enne comportamenti del cazzo peggio  è certo !

Sempre X me che non sarei serena

Mi dispiace ma non sento Danny sereno ma zero e come sai gli auguoi una che lo frulli a letto e fuori
Vabbe che quasi nessuno qui in effetti è sereno  a parte cuore


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Il punto è che lei la collega non è felice
> 
> Una scopata certo che no
> Più scopate quasi bisognerebbe saperlo
> ...


La tua collega non lo so. Io Danny lo vedo più che sereno. Anzi è uno di quelli più equilibrati qui


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La tua collega non lo so. Io Danny lo vedo più che sereno. Anzi è uno di quelli più equilibrati qui


Equilibrato si 
Sereno X me no è come sottovuoto X me 
Compresso in un risuolo che vuole X non fare danni ( Danny )

Oh sia chiaro lo trovi una bella persona X quesito gli auguro i frullamenti 

Poi magari sbaglio sono solo mie sansaizioni


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Danny, mi fai impazzire quando razionalizzi il tradimento di tua moglie in questo modo.
> Capisco si tratti di un metodo comprensibile per dare un senso e poter andare avanti. Ma, dal mio punto di vista mi sembra che cerchi giustificazioni a cui non credi neppure tu fino in fondo (mia modesta percezione).
> Ti ricordi quando mi dicesti che la persona che la mia amica aveva incontrato era un cazzone , non uno psicopatico ? Ecco.. il ragionamento può valere anche per te ? Danny, tua moglie è una stronza . .non una che oer vari motivi  comprensibilissimi ha deviato dalla retta via.....
> E ogni tanto diciamolo !!!
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Guarda, nessuno è santo, neppure io. Non ho la vocazione del martirio.
> Che sia stata stronza è indubbio, che lo sia stato io in altre occasioni e con altre persone, pure.
> E' la vita.
> Non prendo il forum come uno sfogatoio, non mi fa sentire meglio usare epiteti, non mi cambia nulla, non mi migliora la vita.  E non devo dirlo qua, che è stata stronza: è stato sufficiente dirlo a lei al momento opportuno.
> ...


Concordo con entrambi perché, al contrario di voi, trovo che queste siano due posizioni complementari e meno inconciliabili di quello che sembra.
Da tradita, ho giudicato il mio ex come uno stronzo guardandolo dalla prospettiva di chi ha scelto di tradire, mentire, ingannare, approfittare della mia buona fede.

Ma sono andata anche in terapia, cercando disperatamente un senso, guardando le cose da un punto di vista meno emotivo e più razionale, mettendomi anche in gioco e analizzando eventuali mie responsabilità nelle dinamiche che hanno portato al tradimento.

Forse la seconda visione, quando prende il sopravvento, è ciò che aiuta di più a trovare serenità ed equilibrio. Purtroppo non può impedire che le conseguenze del tradimento cambino profondamente il rapporto.


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Però rimane il fatto che ci si abitua, chi prima e chi dopo, anche alla passione a meno che questa non venga condita appunto con la condivisione di qualcosa di più.
> La routine è bistrattata, su questo hai ragione, ma è anche la fonte delle nostre sicurezze, ci permette di vivere senza doverci sforzare in considerazioni e valutazioni in ogni momento della nostra giornata. *E' il porto sicuro in cui rifugiarci a patto di essere capaci di abbandonarlo di tanto in tanto per poter scoprire nuove terre.*


Quando c'è un motivo valido, che può essere la crescita personale o la ricerca di una felicità che non abbiamo più, ben venga.

Se la ricerca d'altro è puro capriccio dettato dall'incapacità di vedere quanto di bello e prezioso c'è nella nostra quotidianità, allora mi pare più un segno di immaturità emotiva.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Equilibrato si
> Sereno X me no è come sottovuoto X me
> Compresso in un risuolo che vuole X non fare danni ( Danny )
> 
> ...


Me lo traduci che non si capisce un cazzo? Grazie moltissimo


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Me lo traduci che non si capisce un cazzo? Grazie moltissimo


A me sta funzione di dettare non va 
Detto su what app e trascrive male anche lì 

Dicevo che Danny mi sembra compresso 
A me da questa sensazione qui 

Probabilm sbaglio essendo io completamente diversa però queste sensazioni non le ho solo io 
Quando lo leggo e 'così pacato equilibrato giustifica comprende  in un modo quasi esagerato 

a me le persone così danno idea di dover sfiatare prima o poi come umano che sia


Per questo gli auguro qualche sano frullamento.


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Quando c'è un motivo valido, che può essere la crescita personale o la ricerca di una felicità che non abbiamo più, ben venga.
> 
> Se la ricerca d'altro è puro capriccio dettato dall'incapacità di vedere quanto di bello e prezioso c'è nella nostra quotidianità, allora mi pare più un segno di immaturità emotiva.


 Mi piaci molto cuore


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> *Per questo gli auguro qualche sano frullamento*.



Ma me lo auguro anch'io eh.


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma me lo auguro anch'io eh.


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Mi piaci molto cuore


:bacissimo:


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non ti credere. In realtà sedurre una sposata è un gioco molto più fatto di silenzi e attese piuttosto che di corteggiamento tipo pressing. Tu prendi una donna mediamente scoglionata da un rapporto che non cresce e non crepa. La tratti come se il marito non esistesse, senza nulla aggiungere e nulla togliere al suo essere donna. Dopodiché alcune si allontanano, altre cominciano a giocare. Tutto qua. Ma quelle che cominciano a giocare non lo fanno mica solo per egoismo. Questa è una visione consolatoria che piace tanto a quelli che pensano che un si detto davanti al prete sia una specie di assicurazione sulla vita. Siamo tutti sul mercato. Sempre. Chi si fa un giro con me, di solito *lo fa perché dopo un tot di tempo che non capitava vuole sentirsi addosso un maschietto vorace che le considera femmine senza le pesantezza di un ruolo addosso*.


E questo in grassetto come lo consideri? Pensare alle proprie esigenze senza considerare ciò che si può provocare alle persone con cui si dice di voler condividere il resto della vita cos'è? Altruismo?
Secondo te si avvicinano al "gioco" dicendo: "sai, mio marito è un gran figo, con lui il sesso è bellissimo ma ho bisogno di un piccolo extra ..." non so se per placare i loro sensi di colpa o per far decollare il gioco ma è ovvio che devono fingere di essere grandemente deluse e frustrate, se poi tu vuoi credere a quello che ti dicono perchè ti fa sentire un buon samaritano ...


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma perché una per volta? Ho amiche con cui vado a letto ormai da vent'anni e ancora non ci siamo stufati e situazioni in cui una volta verificato che non c'è più nulla da scoprire il sesso si spegne e il rapporto evolve qualcos'altro oppure no. Io l'ansia da consunzione del giocattolo nuovo non ce l'ho mai avuta grazie a dio. Anzi cerco sempre di costruire la tribù


La situazione di cui stiamo parlando è diversa in ogni caso, il fatto che tu voglia costruire una tribù sta ad indicare che non ti interessa tradire con "quella persona" in particolare


----------



## patroclo (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La tua collega non lo so. Io Danny lo vedo più che sereno. Anzi è uno di quelli più equilibrati qui





danny ha detto:


> Ma me lo auguro anch'io eh.


....ma che Danny abbia una capacità di analisi, equilibrio e comportamento superiore alla media del forum non ho dubbi e non per nulla lo apprezzo e lo leggo sempre volentieri.

....che poi si sia ingabbiato in una situazione e nei suoi ragionamenti e non riesce ad uscirne è per me un altro dato di fatto, che la montagna dei suoi ragionamenti sia un alibi per non usare l'istinto che è necessario per far nascere relazioni non ho molti dubbi
La sua non mi sembra sempre serenità, credo che il suo stato a volte sconfini nella rassegnazione.....che per un 50enne è un delitto


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Giugno 2018)

Lalla intanto si è data alla fuga :rotfl:


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Hp, non è che funziona tutto a compartimenti stagni.
> Non ho tradito fisicamente negli ultimi 20 anni ma un po' di cosa accade anche in questa fase della vita sono riuscito a comprenderlo. Ed è decisamente meno schematico.


Io invece credo che sia molto schematico, più di quanto si pensi, solo che fa paura pensare sia così e allora via a costruire teoremi per giustificare e contro-giustificare


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Quando c'è un motivo valido, che può essere la crescita personale o la ricerca di una felicità che non abbiamo più, ben venga.
> 
> Se la ricerca d'altro è puro capriccio dettato dall'incapacità di vedere quanto di bello e prezioso c'è nella nostra quotidianità, allora mi pare più un segno di immaturità emotiva.


In effetti per come l'avevo scritto può sembrare ambiguo ...
Io intendevo una ricerca di nuove terre da fare insieme alla persona che condivide la nostra vita, non una ricerca solitaria


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Io invece credo che sia molto schematico, più di quanto si pensi, solo che fa paura pensare sia così e allora via a costruire teoremi per giustificare e contro-giustificare


Ma chi giustifica?
Sinceramente?
Ma magari avessi l'occasione per vivere una storia come ha vissuto mia moglie.
E magari trovassi ora una donna  da farmi ribollire il sangue e ripeto ribollire il sangue nella stessa maniera ed essendo pure ricambiato con lo stesso ardore.
E non sto parlando di sesso scopata e via uscite tanto per fatti una serata che prima o poi la trovi sbattiti crea l'occasione  e roba così che ci metti mesi per trovarla e nel frattempo sei già stato sgamato 60 volte.
Cazzo, se l'è trovato tranquilla come cliente dell'ufficio lei, eh. E se non avesse fatto quell'errore iniziale di chiedermi se poteva uscire a cena con lo "sconosciuto" poteva andare avanti anni senza che me ne accorgessi e godersi un po' la vita per i fatti suoi senza cambiare niente della mia.
E mi viene più da dire "Che botta di culo ha avuto" e non "Che stronza". No, tanto per dire.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> A me sta funzione di dettare non va
> Detto su what app e trascrive male anche lì
> 
> Dicevo che Danny mi sembra compresso
> ...


Frullamento di palle o frullamento nel senso di qualche sana sbandata per qualche bella signora? Perché secondo me visto che ormai Danny ha trovato una sua coerenza interna ben precisa, i casi sono due: se avesse un frullamento di palle verso la signora dubito che dipenderebbe dalle corna del giurassico. E se avesse un frullamento di palle verso qualche signora non legittima, secondo me non sposterebbe nulla alla sua concezione del mondo. Io lo so che su un forum dire una cosa del genere è quasi una bestemmia, ma trovo che è la capacità di non strutturare i traumi lasciano se le spalle le rotture di cazzo sia qualcosa che vogliono tanti ma hanno in pochi. Danny è uno di questi, secondo me. L'equilibrio con cui parla è una conseguenza non la causa.


HP72 ha detto:


> E questo in grassetto come lo consideri? Pensare alle proprie esigenze senza considerare ciò che si può provocare alle persone con cui si dice di voler condividere il resto della vita cos'è? Altruismo?
> Secondo te si avvicinano al "gioco" dicendo: "sai, mio marito è un gran figo, con lui il sesso è bellissimo ma ho bisogno di un piccolo extra ..." non so se per placare i loro sensi di colpa o per far decollare il gioco ma è ovvio che devono fingere di essere grandemente deluse e frustrate, se poi tu vuoi credere a quello che ti dicono perchè ti fa sentire un buon samaritano ...


Ma quale buon samaritano, non sarò l'inventore della macchina della verità, che tra l'altro era uno che ha costretto la moglie e l'amante a convivere sotto lo stesso tetto, ma penso dopo anni di accorgermene quando Qualcuna mi racconta stronzate per allisciarmisi. Non si tratta di egoismo, si tratta di avere aspettative troppo alte rispetto alle leggi di natura. Ci sono persone che sono monogame anche se non vorrebbero esserlo, e persone che non lo sono. Le persone che non lo sono si trovano loro malgrado invischiate in una vita che non è tagliata a loro misura, e rimediano come possono. Se tu lo chiami egoismo, è egoismo pure quello di chi tenuto con la testa sott'acqua, cerca di respirare.


HP72 ha detto:


> La situazione di cui stiamo parlando è diversa in ogni caso, il fatto che tu voglia costruire una tribù sta ad indicare che non ti interessa tradire con "quella persona" in particolare


No, sta semplicemente ad indicare che non ne faccio una questione di ruoli. Sei tu che devi incasellare per forza le persone nei ruoli. La moglie, l'amante, la vice amante, eccetera eccetera. Io quando sto con Giovanna sto con giovanna, quando sto con Michela sto con michela, quando sto con Maria Sto con maria, non è che la gente scompare dalla mia vita se non me la sto scopando :rotfl: 


ermik ha detto:


> ....ma che Danny abbia una capacità di analisi, equilibrio e comportamento superiore alla media del forum non ho dubbi e non per nulla lo apprezzo e lo leggo sempre volentieri.
> 
> ....che poi si sia ingabbiato in una situazione e nei suoi ragionamenti e non riesce ad uscirne è per me un altro dato di fatto, che la montagna dei suoi ragionamenti sia un alibi per non usare l'istinto che è necessario per far nascere relazioni non ho molti dubbi
> La sua non mi sembra sempre serenità, credo che il suo stato a volte sconfini nella rassegnazione.....che per un 50enne è un delitto


Ma non è rassegnato, semplicemente non vuole rotture di coglioni. Ma è così difficile da capire?


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è proprio così.
> Per essere così dovrei essere puro.
> Dovrei essere una persona che non ha mai tradito.
> Ma proprio il rapporto con mia moglie è nato dall'aver tradito la ragazza con cui stavo.
> ...


Ma chi dice che per poter "giudicare" gli altri noi dobbiamo essere perfetti? Dove starebbe scritto?
Lo dovremmo sapere tutti che le persone con cui viviamo hanno difetti oltre che pregi, solo quando si è nella fase dell'innamoramento si vedono solo i pregi e si è ciechi ai difetti.
Esistono tuttavia dei punti fermi in un rapporto a due (anche solo di amicizia), nel matrimonio o nella convivenza uno di questi è la fedeltà, così come fondamentale è il rispetto reciproco. Chi rompe questi patti di fatto rompe la coppia e questo non può essere messo alla pari di guardare il culo di un'altra o essere cinici


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Io invece credo che sia molto schematico, più di quanto si pensi, solo che fa paura pensare sia così e allora via a costruire teoremi per giustificare e contro-giustificare





HP72 ha detto:


> Esistono tuttavia dei punti fermi in un rapporto a due (anche solo di amicizia), nel matrimonio o nella convivenza uno di questi è la fedeltà, così come fondamentale è il rispetto reciproco.


Siamo tutti un po' schematici, in realtà, come si vede

Il punto è se lo schema è vissuto come un fortino da difendere , oppure cone uno spazio da cui provare ad aprirsi


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma chi giustifica?
> Sinceramente?
> Ma magari avessi l'occasione per vivere una storia come ha vissuto mia moglie.
> E magari trovassi ora una donna  da farmi ribollire il sangue e ripeto ribollire il sangue nella stessa maniera ed essendo pure ricambiato con lo stesso ardore.
> ...


Scusa Danny ma cosa faresti se trovassi la persona giusta? Continueresti come avrebbe voluto fare tua moglie a vivere una doppia vita o preferiresti tagliare la corda con lei?
Perchè, scusa se sono schietto, non credo che tua moglie abbia avuto culo più di quanto ne abbia avuto la mia, tua moglie ha preso una decisione e poi ha messo in atto il tradimento. La decisione non era "adesso tradisco" ma "adesso mi faccio gli affari miei perchè dell'altro sono stufa/stanca e non la pena investire tempo e risorse ..." e questo può portare al tradimento con un altro, con i figli, col lavoro, con la parrocchia, con ....
Io non sono riuscito ad arrivare ad una decisione simile a quella di mia moglie e non so se ci riuscirei, ma dubito che troverei un'altra se pensassi che per mia moglie vale ancora la pena investire 
Non è questione di culo ma di decidere e mia moglie ha deciso di fare la stronza 
Mia opinione ovviamente


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo tutti un po' schematici, in realtà, come si vede
> 
> Il punto è se lo schema è vissuto come un fortino da difendere , oppure cone uno spazio da cui provare ad aprirsi


La seconda che hai detto ... auspicabilmente ...:up:


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ma quale buon samaritano, non sarò l'inventore della macchina della verità, che tra l'altro era uno che ha costretto la moglie e l'amante a convivere sotto lo stesso tetto, ma penso dopo anni di accorgermene quando Qualcuna mi racconta stronzate per allisciarmisi. Non si tratta di egoismo, si tratta di avere aspettative troppo alte rispetto alle leggi di natura. Ci sono persone che sono monogame anche se non vorrebbero esserlo, e persone che non lo sono. Le persone che non lo sono si trovano loro malgrado invischiate in una vita che non è tagliata a loro misura, e rimediano come possono. *Se tu lo chiami egoismo, è egoismo pure quello di chi tenuto con la testa sott'acqua, cerca di respirare.*
> 
> ...


Nessuno forza mogli o mariti a rimanere con lo stesso uomo/donna, possono liberamente respirare aria pura e di questi tempi abbondante e facilmente raggiungibile, se decidono di rimanere con i compagni non è perchè sono forzate ma perchè è più "comodo" così.

Io non ne faccio questione di ruoli ma di evidenze, tu scopi con 1000 mila donne, la signora in questione con un solo fantastico amante (consorti esclusi). Domanda questo unico amante sarà fantastico ancora allo stesso modo da qui a 1, 2, 3 anni?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto ... auspicabilmente ...:up:


Per me si

Ma fuori dal proprio spazio, c'è il pantano .. diciamo così.. 

È gli "schemi" del dentro, inevitabilmente saltano..

E se si comincia a "sparare" (stronza, troia, disonesta, etc... ) Vuol dire che non si è poi così pronti ad uscire, secondo me


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Nessuno forza mogli o mariti a rimanere con lo stesso uomo/donna, possono liberamente respirare aria pura


 discorso valido solo se non hai figli. 





HP72 ha detto:


> Domanda questo unico amante sarà fantastico ancora allo stesso modo da qui a 1, 2, 3 anni?


 dipende, anche si. dipende dalle persone e dai rapporti. escluderlo a priori mi sembra tanto un cercare rassicurazione all'ombra delle regolette.


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me si
> 
> Ma fuori dal proprio spazio, c'è il pantano .. diciamo così..
> 
> ...


Uscire dagli schemi non vuol dire rompere tutti gli schemi, se io esco di casa non lo faccio appiccando un incendio prima di andarmene, se lo fai un pò stronzo lo sei ...
Uscire dagli schemi serve a rinnovarsi come coppia e anche come singoli, serve a creare magari schemi nuovi e più adatti a come siamo noi oggi
Fuori c'è il pantano? Direi che a meno di non essere ancora dei fanciulli lo sappiamo tutti cosa c'è fuori, ma dovremmo avere anche gli strumenti per non lasciarci sommergere dal pantano, non siamo barchette di carta dentro la corrente, un minimo di capacità di opporci o di governare la corrente dovremmo averla conseguita ...


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> discorso valido solo se non hai figli.  dipende, anche si. dipende dalle persone e dai rapporti. escluderlo a priori mi sembra tanto un cercare rassicurazione all'ombra delle regolette.


Discorso valido sempre oggi, altrimenti anche tu applichi  la regoletta "rimango per i figli", se rimani per loro è perchè vuoi e non perchè devi (in senso costrittivo)
Escludere a priori che un rapporto di solo sesso con la stessa persona duri per 20 anni non è voler applicare una regoletta, è applicare la statistica
Quante persone conosci che abbiano portato avanti una storia di solo sesso con un solo partner, senza nessuna ulteriore implicazione affettiva (non parlo di amore, parlo di affetto più basilare) per oltre diciamo ... 3 anni?
Lascia stare quello che tutti dicono dopo essere stati scoperti "era solo una storia di letto", quello è facile dirlo ... dopo


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Uscire dagli schemi non vuol dire rompere tutti gli schemi, se io esco di casa non lo faccio appiccando un incendio prima di andarmene, se lo fai un pò stronzo lo sei ...
> Uscire dagli schemi serve a rinnovarsi come coppia e anche come singoli, serve a creare magari schemi nuovi e più adatti a come siamo noi oggi
> Fuori c'è il pantano? Direi che a meno di non essere ancora dei fanciulli lo sappiamo tutti cosa c'è fuori, ma dovremmo avere anche gli strumenti per non lasciarci sommergere dal pantano, non siamo barchette di carta dentro la corrente, un minimo di capacità di opporci o di governare la corrente dovremmo averla conseguita ...


Si, ma quello che voglio dire è che se (esempio) mia moglie mi tradisse, allora è una "troiaputtanadisonesta.."

Io non sto "uscendo dal mio schema"

Sto semplicemente "integrandola" nel mio schema, dentro il quale resto molto ben recintato.

Quindi rinnovarsi con queste premesse, è un po' un finto

In realtà avrei solo integrato la "troiaputtanadisonesta" dentro lo schema precedente

E questa integrazione, che non è rinnovarsi in nuovi schemi, ma ingollare a forza, secondo me si vede

Sto parlando di schemi personali, non di coppia, voglio precisare


----------



## stany (28 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Quando c'è un motivo valido, che può essere la crescita personale o la ricerca di una felicità che non abbiamo più, ben venga.
> 
> Se la ricerca d'altro è puro capriccio dettato dall'incapacità di vedere quanto di bello e prezioso c'è nella nostra quotidianità, allora mi pare più un segno di immaturità emotiva.


Brava!!


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

Io all'etica preferisco la statistica.
Sono insieme a mia moglie da 30 anni, siamo cresciuti insieme, abbiamo vissuto dei momenti belli insieme e degli altri meno, ma se siamo durati tanto, e più della media delle altre coppie in genere, vuol dire che c'è affinità.
Prima del matrimonio ognuno di noi due ha avuto altre storie, ci siamo lasciati diverse volte, ci siamo ripresi, conosciamo lo stare senza e lo stare insieme, lo stare soli e lo stare con qualcun altro/a, il litigare e la gelosia.
Non si può - per me - stare insieme così tanto tempo senza avere un cedimento, la voglia di esplorare, di cambiare, di buttare all'aria tutto e ricominciare diversamente, non siamo statue, non siamo persone immobili, ma non siamo neppure persone che non amano la coppia, la famiglia.
Siamo come tutti, complessi e incoerenti, simili e antagonisti, esseri umani soggetti a mutamenti.
A me non ha sconvolto che mia moglie si sia scopata un'altra persona: non me ne frega potenzialmente niente.
Nulla. Poteva farsi la sua vita parallela in gran segreto e io sarei vissuto accanto a lei, magari più serena e matura, godendo di questi suoi cambiamenti di cui non avrei mai potuto intuire le ragioni.
A me ha devastato il rischio che il progetto che io e lei avevamo insieme, la nostra famiglia naufragasse, perché mi piace, mi è sempre piaciuto, perché avevo investito tutto di me in questo e perché a quasi 50 anni l'occasione per rifare qualcosa di paragonabile è molto più rara. 
E ora mi pesa il fatto che per vari motivi - anche farmacologici - la nostra relazione sia divenuta amicale, tenendo conto che a me lei fisicamente piace ancora molto. E so che questo costituisce un fattore di rischio.
Baci, abbracci, che ci sono, non mi bastano. Non mi basta la scopata random ogni tot mesi, quasi sempre senza preliminari. Mi manca la passione, mi manca il sesso con la persona che mi piace, non il sesso tout-court.
Ma mi mancherebbe tutto il resto che ho ora se me ne andassi, se da single mi mettessi alla ricerca di un'altra donna con cui rifarmi una vita.
Non lo so. So che finora non ho trovato una donna che mi faccia ribollire il sangue e che mi guardi con la stessa intensità, l'unica condizione che mi renderebbe accettabile correre dei rischi, che con la vita che ho sarebbero inevitabili. Ciò non significa che non abbia preso in considerazione nessuna. Ma di questo su un forum non ne voglio parlare.


----------



## stany (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Equilibrato si
> Sereno X me no è come sottovuoto X me
> Compresso in un risuolo che vuole X non fare danni ( Danny )
> 
> ...


Come se fosse antani!


----------



## stany (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma me lo auguro anch'io eh.


Chi cerca trova!


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

*...*

[MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] secondo me quello che non viene capito è che il tuo a volte lamentarti NON è legato al tradimento che fu

Ma è legato a uno stato attuale in cui talvolta non evidenzi piena soddisfazione

NON soddisfazione Che potrebbe benissimo esserci anche se in passato, invece di trasporti, tua moglie non lo avesse fatto

Questo particolare credo sfugga, ma a volte tu per primo li presenti.. come dire.. insieme


----------



## stany (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E questo in grassetto come lo consideri? Pensare alle proprie esigenze senza considerare ciò che si può provocare alle persone con cui si dice di voler condividere il resto della vita cos'è? Altruismo?
> Secondo te si avvicinano al "gioco" dicendo: "sai, mio marito è un gran figo, con lui il sesso è bellissimo ma ho bisogno di un piccolo extra ..." non so se per placare i loro sensi di colpa o per far decollare il gioco ma è ovvio che devono fingere di essere grandemente deluse e frustrate, se poi tu vuoi credere a quello che ti dicono perchè ti fa sentire un buon samaritano ...


Detto così non spiega ...  Anche perché le motivazioni sono sempre soggettive. Ciò che conta è la chiarezza ,quando si instaura un rapporto, o una frequentazione clandestina. il


----------



## stany (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> La situazione di cui stiamo parlando è diversa in ogni caso, il fatto che tu voglia costruire una tribù sta ad indicare che non ti interessa tradire con "quella persona" in particolare


Compulsività?


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

Frullamento come storia 

Sentite dite cosa volete tanto siamo tante teste inutile trovate un punto di contatto 

Io con una che mi ha tradito che non me la dà più e pure problematica figli o non figli che poi crescono non sono martire e mi farei la mia vita sneplicmente perché lì non ci starei dentro 

Se lui ci sta meglio così ma a me da idea di essere uno pronto ad esplodere 
Magari non lo farà mai X che si contiene molto 


Poi ci sono i traditori seriali che si giustificano che la moglie o il marito  non gliela danno ma ci sono i figli il mutuo le rate ecc ecc


Tante teste ognuno se la racconta come può

Io me la sono raccontata che desideravo avrete un rapporto vero con complicità del buon sesso risate e ci ho provato magari mi andrà male X adesso sono felice poi chissà 
Ma non ho grossi problemi economici ( certo ero più ricca prima ) ho trovato un uomo i miei figli hanno reagito bene con ex ho un buon rapporto insomma 
Certo X arrivarci ho sofferto e non poco 
Ma non dico che il mio ragionamento valga  X tutti spesso Danny cita che ha 50 anni pochi soldi ecc e posso capirlo ma mi sa anche appunto di "costretto " e se capitasse...
A chi sta bene se capitasse direbbe no almeno uno come lui o come me 
Mi ha specie il suo essere così razionale tutto lì 
Lui come tanti altri ed è COMPRENSIBILISSIMO 
Più sicuramente del affetto che resta X la moglie 
Resta X tutti quello  

Un bacio


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_danny_ secondo me quello che non viene capito è che il tuo a volte lamentarti NON è legato al tradimento che fu
> 
> Ma è legato a uno stato attuale in cui talvolta non evidenzi piena soddisfazione
> 
> ...


Esatto.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Mi ha specie il suo essere così razionale tutto lì


Sono fatto così.

Non sto per esplodere, te lo assicuro.


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma chi giustifica?
> Sinceramente?
> Ma magari avessi l'occasione per vivere una storia come ha vissuto mia moglie.
> E magari trovassi ora una donna  da farmi ribollire il sangue e ripeto ribollire il sangue nella stessa maniera ed essendo pure ricambiato con lo stesso ardore.
> ...


Boh, a questo punto non ti seguo più. Detta così mi dá l'idea che stiate insieme piú per continuare il vostro progetto, di cui parli anche tu in un altro post, che per voi.

Allora, francamente, se il centro di tutto diventa un progetto di vita, un sodalizio, una sorta di piccola società che non deve fallire, meglio essere franchi e dirselo. Va bene eh, ma non chiamatelo amore. La coppia qui non esiste più. Esistono due persone che si vogliono bene e che tengono unita una famiglia nonostante non si amino più. Sono scelte.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Equilibrato si
> Sereno X me no è come sottovuoto X me
> Compresso in un risuolo che vuole X non fare danni ( Danny )
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Boh, a questo punto non ti seguo più. Detta così mi dá l'idea che stiate insieme per continuare il vostro progetto, di cui parli anche tu in un altro post, che per voi.
> 
> Allora, francamente, se il centro di tutto diventa un progetto di vita, un sodalizio, una sorta di piccola società che non deve fallire, meglio essere franchi e dirselo. Va bene eh, ma non chiamatelo amore. La coppia qui non esiste più. Esistono due persone che si vogliono bene e che tengono unità una famiglia nonostante non si amino più. Sono scelte.


Perché, il progetto non siamo noi? La coppia non è una società?
Esiste solo il grande amore altrimenti tutto perde coerenza e logica?
Esistono livelli differenti di sentimento, differenti modi di stare insieme, diversi scopi, mai uguali per tutta la vita.
Quello che conta è che l'individuo nella coppia e nel progetto sia sereno a tratti felice e sappia evolversi, come alla fine non interessa.
Ed è questo che intendo sottolineare con quella frase provocatoria.
Che me ne faccio di una persona fedelmente infelice al mio fianco?
Che me ne faccio di una persona frustrata che non sa trovar modo di evolversi e cambiare come vorrebbe?
L'amore nella sua visione statica e non evolutiva è il grosso limite di ogni coppia, perché anche se non lo si vuole cambia forma, muta, si esaurisce o diventa altro nel corso di una vita, e ogni volta occorre che l'individuo trovi una soluzione per non annichilirsi, una soluzione che non distrugga nulla di ciò che condivide con l'altro, una soluzione per condividere il meglio di sé nel progetto.
Sì, è stata una botta di culo - la sfruttata - per lei. Qualcosa che le serviva in quel momento, qualcosa che l'ha cambiata. 
Serviva a lei come persona e lì, nel suo ambito doveva restare, non avrebbe mai dovuto collidere con noi.
Parliamoci chiaro: la maggior parte delle coppie dura pochissimo, sembra tanto già qualche anno, poche durano una vita, già dopo 6 o 7 anni tanti si stufano e altri - sembra una persona su due, quindi almeno una in ogni coppia - tradiscono.
Possiamo definire cosa è giusto o sbagliato ma alla fine vince la statistica.


----------



## francoff (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> P*erché, il progetto non siamo no*i? La coppia non è una società?
> Esiste solo il grande amore altrimenti tutto perde coerenza e logica?
> Esistono livelli differenti di sentimento, differenti modi di stare insieme, diversi scopi, mai uguali per tutta la vita.
> Quello che conta è che l'individuo nella coppia e nel progetto sia sereno a tratti felice e sappia evolversi, come alla fine non interessa.
> ...



assolutamente no


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.


Ma non viene capito..

Appare inconcepibile che il proprio partner sia stato bene assieme a un altro, è una cosa al di fuori della comprensione

Non è contemplato, non appare possibile in natura

Riconoscerlo serenamente è uno schiaffo in faccia dal quale non ci si può più rialzare

Meglio dire che è stata una merda

Allora si.. se è stata una merda, allora tutto torna, e ritorna la rassicurazione di se


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> assolutamente no


No?
Quindi coppia, famiglia, figli sono qualcosa che non definiamo noi, io e mia moglie, come individui?
In cui noi investiamo?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No?
> Quindi coppia, famiglia, figli sono qualcosa che non definiamo noi, io e mia moglie, come individui?
> In cui noi investiamo?


Ognuno ha i suoi schemi.. 

E uscire dal "proprio" schema è fatica, e dolore


----------



## francoff (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No?
> Quindi coppia, famiglia, figli sono qualcosa che non definiamo noi, io e mia moglie, come individui?
> In cui noi investiamo?



investire ed essere sono due cose differenti


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> investire ed essere sono due cose differenti


Si è padri, si è mariti in un progetto.
E in questi ruoli si investe,  se lo si vuole.
La prima è una condizione necessaria, la seconda no.


----------



## stany (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ma chi dice che per poter "giudicare" gli altri noi dobbiamo essere perfetti? Dove starebbe scritto?
> Lo dovremmo sapere tutti che le persone con cui viviamo hanno difetti oltre che pregi, solo quando si è nella fase dell'innamoramento si vedono solo i pregi e si è ciechi ai difetti.
> Esistono tuttavia dei punti fermi in un rapporto a due (anche solo di amicizia), nel matrimonio o nella convivenza uno di questi è la fedeltà, così come fondamentale è il rispetto reciproco. Chi rompe questi patti di fatto rompe la coppia e questo non può essere messo alla pari di guardare il culo di un'altra o essere cinici


Straquoto!


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma quello che voglio dire è che se (esempio) mia moglie mi tradisse, allora è una "troiaputtanadisonesta.."
> 
> Io non sto "uscendo dal mio schema"
> 
> ...


Forse mi sono spiegato male io ...
Per me uscire dagli schemi non vuol dire abbandonare tutto o essere pronti a tutto.
Se mia moglie mi tradisce io la inquadro in una parte del mio schema che io non voglio cambiare, ciò non significa che io non possa accettare cambiamenti in altre parti dello schema che mi sono dato, ma quella parte, per me, non è assoggettabile a cambiamenti unilateralmente decisi
Possiamo metterla anche diversamente, se in una coppia aperta uno dei due decide che l'altro non può avere altre relazioni al di fuori di quella coniugale stà toccando una parte dello schema mio che vivo in comunità con la mia compagna e sul quale entrambi concordavamo, cambi idea, ne parliamo ...


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegato male io ...
> Per me uscire dagli schemi non vuol dire abbandonare tutto o essere pronti a tutto.
> *Se mia moglie mi tradisce* io la inquadro in una parte del mio schema che io non voglio cambiare, ciò non significa che io non possa accettare cambiamenti in altre parti dello schema che mi sono dato, ma quella parte, per me, non è assoggettabile a cambiamenti unilateralmente decisi
> Possiamo metterla anche diversamente, se in una coppia aperta uno dei due decide che l'altro non può avere altre relazioni al di fuori di quella coniugale stà toccando una parte dello schema mio che vivo in comunità con la mia compagna e sul quale entrambi concordavamo, cambi idea, ne parliamo ...


... nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi non lo saprai mai.


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Compulsività?


Da sola non basta ...


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi non lo saprai mai.


Il che non cambia la situazione quando però lo vieni a sapere ...
Inoltre puoi non sapere se ti tradisce per un breve tempo ma una storia parallela non la nascondi facilmente, soprattutto se fra i due (marito/moglie) i sentimenti sono stati profondi e il matrimonio è durato a lungo ...


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> investire ed essere sono due cose differenti


Credo che Danny sia sia costituito un progetto e X salvare tutto e forse a lui basta 
Non so come faccia ma è così testardo nel portarlo avanti 

Boh francamente non capisco ed è lontano anni luce dalla mia idea di amore


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io all'etica preferisco la statistica.
> Sono insieme a mia moglie da 30 anni, siamo cresciuti insieme, abbiamo vissuto dei momenti belli insieme e degli altri meno, ma se siamo durati tanto, e più della media delle altre coppie in genere, vuol dire che c'è affinità.
> Prima del matrimonio ognuno di noi due ha avuto altre storie, ci siamo lasciati diverse volte, ci siamo ripresi, conosciamo lo stare senza e lo stare insieme, lo stare soli e lo stare con qualcun altro/a, il litigare e la gelosia.
> *Non si può - per me - stare insieme così tanto tempo senza avere un cedimento, la voglia di esplorare, di cambiare, di buttare all'aria tutto e ricominciare diversamente*, non siamo statue, non siamo persone immobili, ma n*on siamo neppure persone che non amano la coppia, la famiglia*.
> ...


Nel primo grassetto mi ci ritrovo, noi oggi non siamo la coppia che eravamo quando ci siamo sposati, tradimento o non tradimento. La voglia di mollare ce l'abbiamo tutti prima o poi, ma c'è una bella differenza fra voglia, tensione al cambiamento e tradimento
Io avrei voglia di andare a fare due chiacchiere con la moglie del collega di lavoro della mia, ma ci sono considerazioni che fanno in modo che questa voglia rimanga, per ora, inespressa. Avrei voglia anche di prendere qualcuno per il bavero della giacca ma ... non tutto ciò di cui abbiamo voglia deve essere per forza compiuto, a maggior ragione se si ama la coppia e la famiglia. Si cade nell'errore? Si viene scoperti? Ogni azione ha delle conseguenze e gli adulti dovrebbero saperlo

Sul secondo grassetto: è il problema che abbiamo tutti, tutti abbiamo investito in un progetto di vita e di coppia e la perdita di quel progetto è una sconfitta anche per noi, chi può essere disposto a rinunciarvi se non "costretto"? Ma quel progetto è il passato, è stato bello, bellissimo, mozzafiato, ma adesso cosa ne è del progetto? Non possiamo pensare di basarci ancora su quello per costruirci il futuro, semplicemente è sorpassato, non ha funzionato e non funzionerebbe più.
Dovremmo cercarne uno nuovo di progetto, magari di coppia, ridare basi al progetto, stare solo aggrappati al vecchio ci farà stare solo male, entrambi

Terzo grassetto: non sei mica obbligato ad andartene via e mollare tutto, ma se pensassi di farlo io dovrei pensare di farlo per me, non per cercare un'altra. Se ci fosse già un'altra persona sarebbe più facile, ovvio direi! Ma se la penso così vuol dire che al progetto mio e di moglie io ci ho già rinunciato
Il problema è che riprovare a progettare in queste condizioni è faticoso, doloroso e rischioso, è un investimento che, oggi lo abbiamo provato sulla nostra pelle, potrebbe naufragare

PS: il mio intervento vuole essere più autobiografico che altro, in molto di quello che scrivi rivedo la mia situazione


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non viene capito..
> 
> Appare inconcepibile che il proprio partner sia stato bene assieme a un altro, è una cosa al di fuori della comprensione
> 
> ...


Scusa ma le i due aspetti non centrano nulla fra loro, mia moglie sicuramente è stata benissimo con il suo collega ma questo non la rende meno stronza
Se sei un ladro stai benissimo con i soldi che ti sei fregato ma questo non ti rende meno ladro


----------



## francoff (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Credo che Danny sia sia costituito un progetto e X salvare tutto e forse a lui basta
> Non so come faccia ma è così testardo nel portarlo avanti
> 
> Boh francamente non capisco ed è lontano anni luce dalla mia idea di amore


Si, è la sua coperta di Linus.
Poi che i ruoli che abbiamo debbono  condizionarci è vero, ma non c' entra nulla con il progetto di vita.
Il mio matrimonio può essere andato a puttane ora ma io comunque mi trovo benissimo nel ruolo di padre!


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

Danny ma nessuno vuole dirti di separarti
Solo che da fuori da un forum spesso in te si legge una sorta di rassegnazione patologica è una prontezza nel giustificare sta donna più paterna o sacerdotale che da compagno 

Sul durare e affinità varie sarà vero
Vero anche che avere la capacità ( chiamiamola così ) di perdonare certi atteggiamenti di tua moglie ( tipo kikko) non è comune e X me nemmeno troppo salutare 
Hai sempre una scusa X lei dalla terapia farmacologica al bi bo ba

E lei questo lo sa

Fidati che da donna ti dico che sappiamo qnd abbiamo un uomo Un po succube e non va bene e non cambierà mai nulla 
Il punto è che se ti sta bene proseguire così bene al massimo troverai qualcuna con cui fare del sano sanissimo sesso ..

Un abbraccio


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Si, è la sua coperta di Linus.
> Poi che i ruoli che abbiamo debbono  condizionarci è vero, ma non c' entra nulla con il progetto di vita.
> Il mio matrimonio può essere andato a puttane ora ma io comunque mi trovo benissimo nel ruolo di padre!


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> mia moglie sicuramente è stata benissimo con il suo collega ma questo non la rende meno stronza


È questo lo schema che dicevo (personale)

Tua moglie (es. Paola) è stronza

Ora .. cosa significa uscire dallo schema?

Significa questo:

Cinzia (collega di Paola) : la vedo innamorata come una ragazzina, è allegra come non mai, è rifiorita

Giovanni (amico di Paola) : forse ha scoperto finalmente un mondo che non conosceva.. spero non si faccia male

Giulia (amica di Paola) : è la prima volta che mi parla di sesso in termini entusiastici.. sembra un'altra

Aldo (amico di Paola) spero non si faccia del male, non lo meriterebbe, in fondo che avesse  qualcosa di inespresso si vedeva bene da tempo..

Uscire dallo schema significa vedere OLTRE lo "stronza"


----------



## francoff (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questo lo schema che dicevo (personale)
> 
> Tua moglie (es. Paola) è stronza
> 
> ...


NO. Non è vedere oltre è solo un altro punto di vista , punto che cambia in base a dove sei collocato: marito, amica etc etc.


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questo lo schema che dicevo (personale)
> 
> Tua moglie (es. Paola) è stronza
> 
> ...


Tu, da marito, se venissi a conoscenza della relazione di tua moglie Paola, davvero reagiresti come se fossi un suo collega o un suo amico?

Tornando allo schema del ladro ... 

Paolo (amico del ladro): ha rubato ma in fondo quei soldi davvero gli servivano ...

Giulia (borseggiata dal ladro): ma sto stronzo che m'ha fregato la borsetta ... gli possa ....

Forse un pò più realistica ...


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Nel primo grassetto mi ci ritrovo, noi oggi non siamo la coppia che eravamo quando ci siamo sposati, tradimento o non tradimento. La voglia di mollare ce l'abbiamo tutti prima o poi, ma c'è una bella differenza fra voglia, tensione al cambiamento e tradimento
> Io avrei voglia di andare a fare due chiacchiere con la moglie del collega di lavoro della mia, ma ci sono considerazioni che fanno in modo che questa voglia rimanga, per ora, inespressa. Avrei voglia anche di prendere qualcuno per il bavero della giacca ma ... non tutto ciò di cui abbiamo voglia deve essere per forza compiuto, a maggior ragione se si ama la coppia e la famiglia. *Si cade nell'errore? Si viene scoperti? Ogni azione ha delle conseguenze e gli adulti dovrebbero saperlo
> *
> Sul secondo grassetto: è il problema che abbiamo tutti, tutti abbiamo investito in un progetto di vita e di coppia e la perdita di quel progetto è una sconfitta anche per noi, chi può essere disposto a rinunciarvi se non "costretto"? Ma quel progetto è il passato, è stato bello, bellissimo, mozzafiato, ma adesso cosa ne è del progetto? Non possiamo pensare di basarci ancora su quello per costruirci il futuro, *semplicemente è sorpassato, non ha funzionato e non funzionerebbe più.*
> ...


Sì, ma non sono d'accordo in generale su tutto.
1) Non sono un giustiziere, non mi importa niente di quello che fanno gli altri, ognuno è libero di vivere sentimenti e sesso come vuole e io non ho alcuna intenzione di interferire nella vita degli altri
2) Un tradimento scoperto rende sorpassato un progetto? perché? Il progetto è lì, ugualmente, ci sono dei figli, una famiglia, una casa, degli affetti. Se si ama si comprende, non si giudica. E nel comprendere ci sta anche accettare che una persona non sia sempre come vorremmo che fosse e non si sia comportata all'altezza delle nostre aspettative. Io mi comporto però come vorrei che qualcuno si comportasse con me. 
3) La mia parte di vita da solo l'ho già fatta. Non mi piace: molto molto meglio la vita che conduco adesso, e non sto giustificando. Se devo scegliere un'altra vita devo semplicemente pensare che sia migliore. Che sia difficile da comprendere, lo ammetto. Va accettato sia così. Almeno per il momento.

Non è difficile capire che siamo persone diverse, con esperienze diverse e ci relazioniamo e vogliamo persone diverse.

A tutto questo aggiungo infatti una cosa: io sono molto selettivo ed esigente. Difficile che mi piaccia profondamente una donna e ancor di più che mi coinvolga sentimentalmente e attiri sessualmente allo stesso tempo. Deve esserci un'affinità che raramente nella mia vita ho incontrato nelle persone che ho conosciuto. Lo si capisce anche da quello che scrivo e da come scrivo qui. 
Odio profondamente l'adesione a moduli stereotipati, la mancanza di umorismo, il non sapersi mettere in discussione.
E tante altre cose. Oggi più di 20 anni fa. E' l'età. Per cui dopo un po', amici esclusi, chi entra nella mia vita diversamente inizia a starmi sul cazzo.
In mia moglie ho trovato soddisfazione in tutto questo. E ogni volta che incontro un'altra donna che mi attrae fisicamente, resto poi deluso dalla mancanza di quelle componenti che mi hanno reso preziosa negli anni mia moglie. Il tutto malgrado il tradimento, si intende, che ho valutato con i presupposti esposti prima.
Che questo sia un mio limite o una mia consapevolezza, non voglio valutarlo. E' così ed è con questo che devo misurarmi.
30 anni insieme probabilmente hanno il loro peso.


----------



## ipazia (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questo lo schema che dicevo (personale)
> 
> Tua moglie (es. Paola) è stronza
> 
> ...


eh, ma per uscire dallo schema, serve mettere in discussione il "giusto" e lo "sbagliato" dello schema. 

Uscire dall'assoluto di sè per considerare che per un qualche motivo, probabilmente incomprensibile, l'altro ad un certo punto è uscito dallo schema e lo ha sostituito con un altro schema che in quel momento era più su misura.

E che le motivazioni per farlo, per quanto possano essere giudicate stronze da chi si è trovato col cerino in mano perchè lo schema non l'aveva discusso e si trova costretto a discuterlo senza avere avuto il desiderio di farlo, sono comunque valide. E non frutto di un attacco, di un contro. 
Significherebbe elaborare che non si è bastanti in toto all'altro. E che questo non comporta un proprio disvalore. Nè agli occhi dell'altro nè ai propri. 

Questo significa mettere distanza affettiva. Non solo dall'altro. Che sarebbe il meno. 
Ma da quel sè che in quello schema ci aveva trovato casa. 

E quindi assumere che nella propria prospettiva lei/lui è un* stronza ma che la propria prospettiva è solo propria e che non riassume l'altro. Che non è stat* spint* dalla stronzaggine ma da motivazioni abbastanza forti da mettere in discussione lo schema. 

Un po' quello che dice danny quando dice che comprende sua moglie. 

Da amico, amica è facile "mettersi nei panni", da coinvolti direttamente in una situazione in cui ci si sente fregati, non è così lineare. 

Poi io sono d'accordo con te. 

Se G. scopasse un'altra sarebbe uno stronzo, ma non sarebbe da questo che partirei per confrontarmi con lui a riguardo. (fra l'altro, lo so già fra l'altro che è uno stronzo nel profondo, quindi non sarebbe una grossa novità). 

La curiosità, il lasciarmi incuriosire, nonostante la delusione, dipenderebbe probabilmente dalla mia spinta ad uscire da uno schema che intimamente ritengo non valido per collocarci lui. E lui avrebbe un peso in questo, ad un certo momento. 

Se volessi per esempio rimettercelo dentro, lasciando invariato lo schema, non potrei lasciarmi incuriosire. 
E qui conterebbe molto come se la gioca lui. 

Se mi venisse a dire "amore mio, ti amo, è stato un errore". Beh...non lo tollererei. 
Come non tollererei che mi dicesse "non ho saputo resistere". 

Sono spiegazioni da asilo mariuccia, e che mettono distanza fra lui e le sue azioni. Che negano una realtà, ossia che lui ha cambiato lo schema. 
Quindi la discrimine sarebbe non tanto il tradimento, quanto il fatto che il suo uscire dallo schema non è neppure convinto e sostenuto da lui stesso. O che non ha il coraggio e la presenza a ciò che fa. 
E allora fanculo. 
Ma non per il tradimento. 

Altro discorso sarebbe se mi problematizzasse cose. Anche a posteriori. 
Anche semplicemente il non coraggio di parlarmi.
Ma almeno sarebbe umano. 

E non un cartone animato da clichè dell'amour!


----------



## francoff (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No?
> Quindi coppia, famiglia, figli sono qualcosa che non definiamo noi, io e mia moglie, come individui?
> In cui noi investiamo?


Il progetto di vita è condivisione . Se a te pare di condividere la tua vita con tua moglie, oltre al condividere il ruolo genitoriale e di mutua assistenza sanitaria , vuol dire che sei felice ed io felice per te.....ed anche un po' invidioso.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Il progetto di vita è condivisione . Se a te *pare* di condividere la tua vita con tua moglie, oltre al condividere il ruolo genitoriale e di mutua assistenza sanitaria , vuol dire che sei felice ed io felice per te.....ed anche un po' invidioso.


Non è che pare. E' così.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh, ma per uscire dallo schema, serve mettere in discussione il "giusto" e lo "sbagliato" dello schema.
> 
> Uscire dall'assoluto di sè per considerare che per un qualche motivo, probabilmente incomprensibile, l'altro ad un certo punto è uscito dallo schema e lo ha sostituito con un altro schema che in quel momento era più su misura.
> 
> ...


È così...  

In effetti questo era x dire che tutti hanno i loro schemi

Così.. nel MIO schema sei stronza

Uscire dal mio schema, continuando a dire STRONZA, in realtà non è uscire da alcun mio schema

Ma anzi includerti (da stronza, per adesso, poi se farai la brava si vedrà) in uno schema da cui non esco affatto. Nei fatti

O no?


----------



## ipazia (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È così...
> 
> In effetti questo era x dire che tutti hanno i loro schemi
> 
> ...


A me sembra che, più che altro, uscire da un proprio schema lasciandosi governare dalla scelta altrui che non si condivide (il giudizio di valore stronz*) significhi, in soldoni porsi come vittima della scelte altrui e non prendere posizione a riguardo. 

E come mettersi una corda al collo, dal mio punto di vista. 

E togliersi la possibilità sia di starci dentro serenamente sia di andarsene. 

Altro discorso è assumere che dalla mia prospettiva l'altro è un* stronz* (che non è una novità, e se lo è, beh...la questione non è il tradimento in sè) ma che non è riassumibile in quello. E che pur essendo stronz* le sue motivazioni hanno un valore che in quel momento mi è incomprensibile. 

La scelta, e la posizione, è governata dal desiderio di farsele spiegare oppure no. Riconoscendone un valore. Che poi può essere o meno condivisibile. Ma vien dopo. A mio parere. 
Anche ascoltando cose spiacevoli riguardo se stessi. 

Di fondo, credo che la cosa più spiacevole, sia verificare nei fatti che non si è "bastanti", non abbastanza da sostenere il mantenimento di uno schema precedentemente condiviso.


----------



## francoff (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È così...
> 
> In effetti questo era x dire che tutti hanno i loro schemi
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Altro discorso è assumere che dalla mia prospettiva l'altro è un* stronz* (che non è una novità, e se lo è, beh...la questione non è il tradimento in sè) ma che non è riassumibile in quello. E che pur essendo stronz* le sue motivazioni hanno un valore che in quel momento mi è incomprensibile.
> 
> .


Ma sai.. ove non fosse una novità.. diventa un po' come il famoso discorso della troia, nella.mia prospettiva

Che dentro al letto ti chiamo troia, però oh.. nel nostro schema eh? 

Poi davero davero sei stata troia con un altro, e allora ti dico: TROIA! (Però fuori schema e in modo offensivo)

Qui.. c'è un po' da mettersi d'accordo con se stessi e con i propri schemi..

Che ciascuno ha il suo.. giustamente 

Ma la TROIA (come lo stronzo)  indubitabilmente in uno schema o nell'altro, c'è.. :carneval:

È qui non si tratta solo di uscire dal proprio schema, ma da capire che schema del cazzo si era assunto


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma non sono d'accordo in generale su tutto.
> 1) Non sono un giustiziere, non mi importa niente di quello che fanno gli altri, *ognuno è libero di vivere sentimenti e sesso come vuole* e io non ho alcuna intenzione di interferire nella vita degli altri
> 2) *Un tradimento scoperto rende sorpassato un progetto?* perché? Il progetto è lì, ugualmente, ci sono dei figli, una famiglia, una casa, degli affetti. Se si ama si comprende, non si giudica. E nel comprendere ci sta anche accettare che una persona non sia sempre come vorremmo che fosse e non si sia comportata all'altezza delle nostre aspettative. Io mi comporto però come vorrei che qualcuno si comportasse con me.
> 3) La mia parte di vita da solo l'ho già fatta. Non mi piace: molto molto meglio la vita che conduco adesso, e non sto giustificando. *Se devo scegliere un'altra vita devo semplicemente pensare che sia migliore.* Che sia difficile da comprendere, lo ammetto. Va accettato sia così. Almeno per il momento.
> ...


1) Verissimo che ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole, ma questo vale anche per noi. Se ci accordiamo per un patto di fedeltà e poi tu non lo rispetti non vuol dire che io lo debba accettare in nome della libertà, perchè la libertà è anche la mia di sapere che quel patto a te stà stretto e di comportarmi di conseguenza (mollo tutto? tento di recuperare? rendo pan per focaccia?). La vita di cui parliamo è vita di coppia e la vita della mia compagna è anche vita mia se decide di rimanermi compagna  
2) Io ti pongo la domanda alla rovescia. Un progetto non più attuale può portare ad un tradimento? Se proprio vogliamo giustificare le nostre mogli dovremmo dire che non è una conseguenza obbligata ma che lo facilita. E allora perchè rincorrere qualcosa che non funziona più? Casa, famiglia e figli non sono il progetto "di coppia", ne entrano a far parte ma non lo possono sostituire. Se si ama si comprende? Si, direi di si ... Ma non si giudica? Direi di no stavolta. Il tradimento ha cambiato completamente la mia visione della coppia e di mia moglie, non è che sia qualcosa su cui devo riflettere ... è così per me e non ci posso fare nulla. Non è colpa mia se dal tradimento scaturisce un giudizio
3) Verissima la parte in grassetto, ciò vuol dire che sei solo in attesa però, appena passa il treno sali su e via, al momento stai sopravvivendo in attesa che arrivi qualcuna, meglio con tua moglie che da solo ma meglio con un'altra  che con tua moglie ... Che poi l'altra debba essere una che ti "prende" e che non stai cercando l'avventuretta si capisce e lo condivido ... ma mi sembra una situazione alla Aspettando Godot ...

L'ultimo grassetto .. una frase molto bella, forse perchè vivo questa situazione anche io ma ... ho paura che se amiamo ancora le nostre mogli, se ci piacciono e ci attraggono sarà difficilissimo trovare chi le scalzi, hanno anni e anni di vantaggio  rispetto alle altre, conoscono i nostri punti deboli ed i nostri pregi, sono le madri con le quali abbiamo messo su famiglia .. ma questo vale se i sentimenti per loro ci sono ancora altrimenti pian piano tutto questo perde di significato

Ripeto sono considerazioni del tutto personali .. non giudizi, mi scuso se tali ti sono sembrati


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> no


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Ma ..il tuo modo di porti in famiglia è un po' diverso da questo... ?

O è proprio così sul distruttivo, rispetto a una espressione diversa dal proprio sentire??


----------



## HP72 (28 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....
> Di fondo, credo che la cosa più spiacevole, sia verificare nei fatti che non si è "bastanti", non abbastanza da sostenere il mantenimento di uno schema precedentemente condiviso.


Non so se intendevi questo ma dire che non si è bastanti vuol dire porsi un un'ottica di "non c'è nulla fare" se non basto non basto e non basterò mai
Diverso è dire che si è mancato in qualcosa perchè allora posso provare a recuperare quella mancanza, posso colmare la distanza se mi metto in gioco ...


----------



## ipazia (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non so se intendevi questo ma dire che non si è bastanti vuol dire porsi un un'ottica di "non c'è nulla fare" se non basto non basto e non basterò mai
> Diverso è dire che si è mancato in qualcosa perchè allora posso provare a recuperare quella mancanza, posso colmare la distanza se mi metto in gioco ...


Io non penso di essere "bastante" in toto. 
Per ogni esigenza dell'altro. (e non vorrei...non mi tornerebbero un sacco di cose e con un altro che mi consideri così, non potrei starci.)

E non è un disvalore di me. 
E', anzi, un dare valore a me. A ciò che sono. 
E anche a non snaturarmi, a rimanere fedele a me stessa, a volte, costi quel che costi. 

E, aggiungo, non per principio. Ma per benessere. 
Che è poi la ricchezza che a mio parere vien giocata in coppia anche quando le cose intorno vanno a remengo. 

Il mio benessere. 
Io credo sia la più grande risorsa, il maggiore patrimonio che può essere giocato in coppia.

Credo che ci siano distanze, anche se io non le chiamerei così, che non possono essere colmate. 
E non si può che o accettarlo o andarsene. O trovare un accomodamento, su altri parametri compensativi. 

Ci sono limiti oggettivi (se mi vuoi alta 1,70, tesoro, beh...per quanto potrebbe piacere anche a me, non si può)
E limiti soggettivi (vuoi sperimentare questo che io non ho mai considerato? ok, spiegami bene e aiutami a comprendere se posso venirci pure io, foss'anche solo per il MIO piacere di farti piacere)

I primi sono insuperabili, e si può solo valutare se siano accettabili o meno, e in che misura incidono sull'incastrarsi e sul compenetrarsi
I secondi a volte li si supera, e qui si aprono tutti gli scenari che riguardano il superamento di un limite. Che a volte proprio il superamento di un limite ritenuto da nulla, porta alla rottura. 

A rovescio il mio compagno porta con sè limiti e risorse. 
E non mi basta in toto. 

Se te la devo dire tutta, se mi bastasse in toto, lo lascerei all'istante, chiamerei il mio psyco e gli chiederei con urgenza di vederci perchè sto male, anche se mi sembra di essere nel paradiso in terra. Riconoscerei immediatamente gli effetti di un qualche tipo di distorsione. 

Io credo che il "bastante" riguardi il sufficientemente bastante. 
E da lì si inizi a costruire insieme ponti, di comunicazione, di contatto, di vicinanza, etc etc. 

E in quel sufficientemente io non ci vedo la tensione all'assoluto (assolutamente bastante), ci vedo un complesso e costante gioco di incastri ed equilibri dinamici in cui fluire. 

E torna la fedeltà di ognuno a se stesso. 
Il tradimento, per esempio, per me si colloca a questo livello. 
Se mi spacci per non limite un limite (e quindi ti tradisci e togli il tuo benessere dalla coppia, anche se sembra apparentemente di no), minchia...per me sarebbe davvero intollerabile. 

Non solo perchè mi hai mentito, potrei anche comprenderlo, ma perchè hai messo entrambi in una situazione di merda. E senza consultarmi.

Il punto, è penso sia questo che fa male, è confrontarsi con il fatto che le variazioni di uno schema, anche condiviso, possono variare individualmente a prescindere da quello che può o non può fare l'altro. Si è impotenti, fondamentalmente, a riguardo. 
E' uno di quei poteri (potenza) che può solo essere concesso dall'altro. 

E se l'altro quel potere non lo concede e segue la sua via, significa che ha ritenuto per motivi suoi, incomprensibili fino a che non spiegati, di non poterlo concedere. 

La scelta secondo me sta nel giudicare quei motivi in relazione alla schema di partenza, o accogliere la variabilità di una vita. Individuale. Per quanto si possa essere in coppia. 

E poi, ovviamente, entra in gioco la valutazione del come. E penso che sia qui che cadono in realtà gli asini. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Quante persone conosci che abbiano portato avanti una storia di solo sesso con un solo partner, senza nessuna ulteriore implicazione affettiva (non parlo di amore, parlo di affetto più basilare) per oltre diciamo ... 3 anni?


  Più di qualcuna. Oh, esiste un mainstream pure nelle storie di sesso, che ti devo dire?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Tu, da marito, se venissi a conoscenza della relazione di tua moglie Paola, davvero reagiresti come se fossi un suo collega o un suo amico?
> 
> Tornando allo schema del ladro ...
> 
> ...


Quando sono passati alcuni giorni, direi che non si può più parlare di "reazione"

Che affidarsi alle reazioni porta solo rogna, secondo me

Saper guardare da una prospettiva diversa secondo me è utile

Anche perché se guardi dalla prospettiva del MARITO e basta, resto imprigionato anche te nel ruolo

Saper uscire dallo schema di marito-amore-famiglia- bacino bacino-etc... Secondo me è duro

Molto duro

Ma conoscere qualcosa di più dell'altra, costa parecchio

Ora.. o uno si ripiega sul suo dolore, e da quel piegamento dice "stronza, merda, puttana.."

Oppure fa un passo e si alza

Questo.. a prescindere dal restare o andare

Poi sai.. c'è chi è innamorato si, ma dello schema
(Amore-famigliola-bacino)

Ed allo schema non può rinunciarci

Mia moglie non è stata una stronza a desiderare un altro uomo, per me, rispetto a me.
La considero ancora un essere umano


----------



## francoff (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Ma ..il tuo modo di porti in famiglia è un po' diverso da questo... ?
> 
> O è proprio così sul distruttivo, rispetto a una espressione diversa dal proprio sentire??


A domanda rispondo. Tu hai chiesto se si o se no e ti ho risposto. Comunque le motivazioni sono nel post che ti avevo scritto prima.


----------



## ipazia (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. ove non fosse una novità.. diventa un po' come il famoso discorso della troia, nella.mia prospettiva
> 
> Che dentro al letto ti chiamo troia, però oh.. nel nostro schema eh?
> 
> ...


Sì, qui c'è un altro livello della questione degli schemi e più che altro della loro condivisione in fieri. 

Di mio mi limito a dire che per me G. è uno stronzo, nel bene e nel male, dentro e fuori dal letto. 
E mi piace questo aspetto di lui. E nel piacere c'è anche il timore. 

E' un equilibrio dinamico. Che non penso possa essere relegato. Salvo per tenerne un apparente controllo. 
Ma è apparente. E io penso sia bene saperlo.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> A domanda rispondo. Tu hai chiesto se si o se no e ti ho risposto. Comunque le motivazioni sono nel post che ti avevo scritto prima.


Ma l'ho letto il tuo post di prima

Ma "uscire dallo schema" (marito-moglie) è proprio quel che dici tu nel post di prima

Tu vuoi vedere la donna o la moglie?

Perché se la moglie è stronza, la donna (quella drammaticamente FUORI dalla prospettiva del marito) cosa è?

Ora hai 3 domande, e dirette a te personalmente,  queste 2 e quella di prima (tuo modo di porti in casa)


----------



## francoff (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non viene capito..
> 
> Appare inconcepibile che il proprio partner sia stato bene assieme a un altro, è una cosa al di fuori della comprensione
> 
> ...



Ma che stai dicendo? Se l ha fatto e portato avanti vuol dire che stava bene , la faceva stare bene.
Poi che si abbia, io e lei per esempio , 2 percezioni della cosa completamente diverse è normale. Quello che per me è schifo per lei è un ricordo di un momento bello...e questo non è andare oltre,  ma vedere le cose ognuno dal proprio punto di osservazione. E su questa cosa inconciliabile poi ci si separa. Per questo poi il traditore pubblicamente fa atto di contrizione con il tradito, ma quello che per me è merda per te è stato qualcosa di bello.


----------



## francoff (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma l'ho letto il tuo post di prima
> 
> Ma "uscire dallo schema" (marito-moglie) è proprio quel che dici tu nel post di prima
> 
> ...


la mia donna è anche mia moglie e il binomio non è divisibile.
riguardo al mio essere in casa non l ho capita


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, qui c'è un altro livello della questione degli schemi e più che altro della loro condivisione in fieri.
> 
> Di mio mi limito a dire che per me G. è uno stronzo, nel bene e nel male, dentro e fuori dal letto.
> E mi piace questo aspetto di lui. E nel piacere c'è anche il timore.
> ...


Molte donne dicono "a me piace l'uomo stronzo"

Poi però si aspettano che sia stronzo sono con quelle altre , e quando lo facesse con loro, si stupiscono anche

(Ma non ti piaceva stronzo?)

Giocare la "stronzaggine" in team (di coppia) penso sia bello.. molto bello. Ma oneroso. Molto

E giustamente inserisci CONDIVISIONE (che ricordiamolo avere una condivisione da uno stronzo o da una troia è un carico pesantissimo, non è esattamente "Pucci Pucci micia micia, quanto è stronzo il mio amoruccio, cucciolina troiettina.. " 

Però temo che nello schema (generico di coppia) a cui mi riferivo io, sia lo stronzo che la troia, come "condivisione" siamo intesi con Pucci Pucci micia micia.. :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> NO. Non è vedere oltre è solo un altro punto di vista , punto che cambia in base a dove sei collocato: marito, amica etc etc.





francoff ha detto:


> la mia donna è anche mia moglie e il binomio non è divisibile.


Ma come tu hai scritto sopra, per poter vedere "quella donna" e "quella moglie" la prospettiva la devi cambiare per forzaSennò vedi solo un pezzoQuanto alla domanda, se non capisci è lo stesso..


----------



## francoff (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma come tu hai scritto sopra, per poter vedere "quella donna" e "quella moglie" la prospettiva la devi cambiare per forzaSennò vedi solo un pezzoQuanto alla domanda, se non capisci è lo stesso..


 Quella donna è mia moglie e viceversa , unica ed inscindibile. E non posso che vederla in quel modo , altrimenti non la vedrei nella sua completezza e non sarebbe lei ,sarebbe una che passa per strada. Sei tu che scindi .


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Quella donna è mia moglie e viceversa , unica ed inscindibile. Sei tu che scindi .


Sono le diverse prospettive che fanno di UN individuo qualsiasi, ora uno stronzo, ora un poverino, ora uno bravo, 

Dipende dalle prospettive, e da ognuna di esse conosci una persona da una angolazione diversa

Ma lo hai ben scritto tu.. 

Dire: è una stronza! 
È stare nello schema del marito tradito

Se vuoi cambiare prospettiva (come ben hai detto circa le prospettive) e decidere di vedere da una posizione diversa, è una scelta personale tua

C'è chi non la fa

E dopo 40 anni dalla separazione continua a dire che è una stronza..

Ed è ancora rimasto nella antica prospettiva del marito

È magari si è pure risposato :carneval:


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> 1) Verissimo che ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole, ma questo vale anche per noi. Se ci accordiamo per un patto di fedeltà e poi tu non lo rispetti non vuol dire che io lo debba accettare in nome della libertà, perchè la libertà è anche la mia di sapere che quel patto a te stà stretto e di comportarmi di conseguenza (mollo tutto? tento di recuperare? rendo pan per focaccia?). La vita di cui parliamo è vita di coppia e la vita della mia compagna è anche vita mia se decide di rimanermi compagna
> 2) Io ti pongo la domanda alla rovescia. Un progetto non più attuale può portare ad un tradimento? Se proprio vogliamo giustificare le nostre mogli dovremmo dire che non è una conseguenza obbligata ma che lo facilita. E allora perchè rincorrere qualcosa che non funziona più? Casa, famiglia e figli non sono il progetto "di coppia", ne entrano a far parte ma non lo possono sostituire. Se si ama si comprende? Si, direi di si ... Ma non si giudica? Direi di no stavolta. Il tradimento ha cambiato completamente la mia visione della coppia e di mia moglie, non è che sia qualcosa su cui devo riflettere ... è così per me e non ci posso fare nulla. Non è colpa mia se dal tradimento scaturisce un giudizio
> 3) Verissima la parte in grassetto, ciò vuol dire che sei solo in attesa però, appena passa il treno sali su e via, al momento stai sopravvivendo in attesa che arrivi qualcuna, meglio con tua moglie che da solo ma meglio con un'altra  che con tua moglie ... Che poi l'altra debba essere una che ti "prende" e che non stai cercando l'avventuretta si capisce e lo condivido ... ma mi sembra una situazione alla Aspettando Godot ...
> 
> ...


Nell'ultima parte ti sei avvicinato parecchio.
Non c'è mai una sola ragione, in realtà. 
C'è una bilancia e un piatto che le raccoglie tutte.
Finché pende da una parte...


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Perché, il progetto non siamo noi? La coppia non è una società?
> Esiste solo il grande amore altrimenti tutto perde coerenza e logica?*
> Esistono livelli differenti di sentimento, differenti modi di stare insieme, diversi scopi, mai uguali per tutta la vita.
> Quello che conta è che l'individuo nella coppia e nel progetto sia sereno a tratti felice e sappia evolversi, come alla fine non interessa.
> ...


Rispondo alle tue domande: no, il progetto non siete voi. Il progetto lo fate, lo realizzate, è una struttura esterna a voi.
No, la coppia non è una società. O almeno lo è secondariamente. Non è solo quello.
No,non esiste solo il grande amore. Ma se scegliamo di stare in una coppia dove non c'è più amore 1) bisogna riconoscerlo e dirselo chiaramente, a mio avviso 2) bisogna essere consapevoli di stare seduti sopra una bomba pronta ad esplodere. In questo senso il tradimento è terapeutico, certo. Vi aiuta a sorreggere il matrimonio.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non so d'accordo neanche un po'. Lo sai che ti voglio bene ma da traditore non la penso così neanche lontanamente.


Ti voglio bene anch’io ...


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda, nessuno è santo, neppure io. Non ho la vocazione del martirio.
> Che sia stata stronza è indubbio, che lo sia stato io in altre occasioni e con altre persone, pure.
> E' la vita.
> Non prendo il forum come uno sfogatoio, non mi fa sentire meglio usare epiteti, non mi cambia nulla, non mi migliora la vita.  E non devo dirlo qua, che è stata stronza: è stato sufficiente dirlo a lei al momento opportuno.
> ...


Mica ti devi struggere...anzi....
Ho detto questo? E neanche sfogare ...
Ma ti vedo dispensare giustificazioni che secondo me non hanno senso .... 
secondo me


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene anch’io ...


E non mi hai ancora visto nudo


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E non mi hai ancora visto nudo


Hahahah...


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Quella donna è mia moglie e viceversa , unica ed inscindibile. E non posso che vederla in quel modo , altrimenti non la vedrei nella sua completezza e non sarebbe lei ,sarebbe una che passa per strada. Sei tu che scindi .


A voi come va ?
Vi siete traditi entrambi ?


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma chi giustifica?
> Sinceramente?
> Ma magari avessi l'occasione per vivere una storia come ha vissuto mia moglie.
> E magari trovassi ora una donna  da farmi ribollire il sangue e ripeto ribollire il sangue nella stessa maniera ed essendo pure ricambiato con lo stesso ardore.
> ...


Per forza....allora  la vostra “storia” ormai è finita....
E tu rimani per la casa, la macchina e il ruolo di padre attivo...
Allora capisco la comprensione .... 
Mah..non so... .chissà perché ma....non ti credo ..


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché, il progetto non siamo noi? La coppia non è una società?
> Esiste solo il grande amore altrimenti tutto perde coerenza e logica?
> Esistono livelli differenti di sentimento, differenti modi di stare insieme, diversi scopi, mai uguali per tutta la vita.
> Quello che conta è che l'individuo nella coppia e nel progetto sia sereno a tratti felice e sappia evolversi, come alla fine non interessa.
> ...


Danny.... condivido molti punti , ma allora dovevate fare  la coppia aperta :”caro, mi sono invaghita di un altro e ci scopo....ma mica ci lasciamo tu e io , se tu non vuoi ...perché è normale in 30 anni voler evadere ...che ne pensi ? Ovviamente puoi farlo anche tu ..” 
così mi va strabene...
Il caso del “mi faccio i cazzi miei ma mon te lo dico, sia mai che lo faccia anche tu...” ..non mi sta niente bene ...


----------



## francoff (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> A voi come va ?
> Vi siete traditi entrambi ?


Ci stiamo riprovando . Si entrambi , lei una relazione di dieci mesi , io una scopata dopo averla scoperta . Il sapere che lei non sa però mi pesa . Mi pesa vedere che sta facendo di tutto per rinascere come coppia ,  pure io ,ma sapere che non sa mi pare di tradirla una altra volta .


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> “mi faccio i cazzi miei ma mon te lo dico, sia mai che lo faccia anche tu...”


Non credo sia questa una lettura corretta dalla quale leggere un traditore

Può anche essere eh?

Ma non è l'unica.

Io penso che un traditore/Ice non faccia (spesso) questo ragionamento qui

Poi.. bisogna capire se il tradito è interessato a cosa elabora un traditore, oppure si "affeziona" alla sua lettura di comodo.

È anche su questo noi traditi (mi ci metto pure io) possiamo rilasciare testimonianza


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo sia questa una lettura corretta dalla quale leggere un traditore
> 
> Può anche essere eh?
> 
> ...


Non sto parlando del traditore , ma del tradito...
Il tradito che dice “è normale l’evasione , la capisco “(leggi Danny), dice una cosa giusta.... ma cacchio.,, in un progetto io voglio esserne consapevole e poterti dire “hai ragione...quasi quasi lo faccio anch’io”...
È qui che non ci si trova ...ti giustifico se mi rendi “edotto”...se non lo fai e mi pigli per il culo sei uno stronzo (non perché hai scopato con un’altra per ritrovare il tuo io perduto ...ma perché magari mi potevi anche avvisare ... dato che sono in grado di capirti, poi, ragione in più .... 
se non lo hai fatto ...sarà mica che forse pensavi che poi ti avrei mollato, vero ?...


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non sto parlando del traditore , ma del tradito...
> Il tradito che dice “è normale l’evasione , la capisco “(leggi Danny), dice una cosa giusta.... ma cacchio.,, in un progetto io voglio esserne consapevole e poterti dire “hai ragione...quasi quasi lo faccio anch’io”...
> È qui che non ci si trova ...ti giustifico se mi rendi “edotto”...se non lo fai e mi pigli per il culo sei uno stronzo (non perché hai scopato con un’altra per ritrovare il tuo io perduto ...ma perché magari mi potevi anche avvisare ... dato che sono in grado di capirti, poi, ragione in più ....
> se non lo hai fatto ...sarà mica che forse pensavi che poi ti avrei mollato, vero ?...


Evasione... Che termine affascinante..

Io lo trovo affascinante, tu no?

Se ben ci pensi.. e liberandosi dalla schiavitù della carne (HANNO SCOPATO QUEI BASTARDI!!  )

.. evasione.. può pure essere scrivere su questo forum.. 

no?

C'è anche chi "evade" andando a fare catechismo

Solo che non lo sa.. 

O per meglio dire.. finge di non saperlo.. 

È al partner glielo dice che va a insegnare a catechismo.. solo che non parla di "evasione" .. 

È un prendere x il culo pure quello, secondo te?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ci stiamo riprovando . Si entrambi , lei una relazione di dieci mesi , io una scopata dopo averla scoperta . Il sapere che lei non sa però mi pesa . Mi pesa vedere che sta facendo di tutto per rinascere come coppia ,  pure io ,ma sapere che non sa mi pare di tradirla una altra volta .


 non credo che sviscerare sia una grande idea. Più che un tradimento è stata una ripicca la tua.


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ci stiamo riprovando . Si entrambi , lei una relazione di dieci mesi , io una scopata dopo averla scoperta . Il sapere che lei non sa però mi pesa . Mi pesa vedere che sta facendo di tutto per rinascere come coppia ,  pure io ,ma sapere che non sa mi pare di tradirla una altra volta .


No X carità non dirlo 
Ho visto coppie saltare in aria 
Il tuo tradimento è stato a seguito è stato una piccola rivendicazione umanamente comprensibile 
La sua una relazione suvvia franco non farti queste paranoie adesso

se ci tieni a voi se ci tieni sii forte tanto da tenerlo per te per salvare voi

Non hai fatto nulla di cosa grave ed incomprensibile ma temo minerebbe la coppia 
O lo dicevi subito ma non adesso


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma magari avessi l'occasione per vivere una storia come ha vissuto mia moglie.
> E magari trovassi ora una donna  da farmi ribollire il sangue e ripeto ribollire il sangue nella stessa maniera ed essendo pure ricambiato con lo stesso ardore.


Ma le occasioni arrivano te le cerchi. O quantomeno se sei mentalmente predisposto a lasciarti degli spazi aperti.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> . Ma di questo su un forum non ne voglio parlare.


Uffaaaaaaa


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non credo che sviscerare sia una grande idea. Più che un tradimento è stata una ripicca la tua.


E non è peggio?
Una ripicca è fare qualcosa contro qualcuno.
Un tradimento è fare qualcosa per sé. 
Personalmente scoparsi qualcuna per ripicca lo trovo di uno squallore insopportabile.
Che almeno sia una che ti piace e per cui ne valga la pena. Almeno quello.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma le occasioni arrivano te le cerchi. O quantomeno se sei mentalmente predisposto a lasciarti degli spazi aperti.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Uffaaaaaaa


Non tutto si può scrivere su una pagine dove chiunque può leggere.
Mi dispiace.


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E non è peggio?
> Una ripicca è fare qualcosa contro qualcuno.
> Un tradimento è fare qualcosa per sé.
> Personalmente scoparsi qualcuna per ripicca lo trovo di uno squallore insopportabile.
> Che almeno sia una che ti piace e per cui ne valga la pena. Almeno quello.


e chi ti dice non mi piacesse? chi ti dice non ne valesse la pena? chi ti dice che se non fossi stato sposato ed innamorato non l avrei cercata ben prima? chi ti dice che, dopo la fase del ritorno a casa e sensi di colpa, io non l abbia più pensata ?


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Danny.... condivido molti punti , ma allora dovevate fare  la coppia aperta :”caro, mi sono invaghita di un altro e ci scopo....ma mica ci lasciamo tu e io , se tu non vuoi ...perché è normale in 30 anni voler evadere ...che ne pensi ? Ovviamente puoi farlo anche tu ..”
> così mi va strabene...
> Il caso del “mi faccio i cazzi miei ma mon te lo dico, sia mai che lo faccia anche tu...” ..non mi sta niente bene ...



La coppia aperta non è affatto l'alternativa al tradimento.
E non è da tutti. 
La maggior parte delle persone tradisce proprio per mantenere la coppia com'era prima.


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E non è peggio?
> Una ripicca è fare qualcosa contro qualcuno.
> Un tradimento è fare qualcosa per sé.
> Personalmente scoparsi qualcuna per ripicca lo trovo di uno squallore insopportabile.
> Che almeno sia una che ti piace e per cui ne valga la pena. Almeno quello.


Scusami Danny ma no ti prego
Giustifichi tua moglie che ha fatto e detto l impossibile e Su di uno scivolone più che umano e comprensibile di Franco lo trovi di uno squallore insopportabile ?
Oltretutto ci stanno riprovando mentre tu li  attendi un gesto della padrona come un Boby?
Mai dispace ma te la canti te te la suoni e risuoni
Non c'è nulla da fare con questa tua uscita ho davvero la sensazione netta che tu voglia giustificare e difendere a spada tratta la tua scelta arrancando scuse improbabile di comprensioni pur di non perdere quel poco di certezza che hai ancora lì 


Come dire meglio la mia merda che la conosco scusa 
Paragone 

Poi credo che se se le scopata gli piacesse


Allora brava tua moglie ne valeva la pena ? Gli piaceva Sei felice X lei ?
È stata brava nella scelta ? Magari potrebbe ripetere così X tirarsi su ogni tanto 


Bah robe dell altro mondo tra te e kikko ste due vi rigirano come Calzini stesi al sole 
Occhio semmai a non beccarvi nuovamente un tradimento


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> e chi ti dice non mi piacesse? chi ti dice non ne valesse la pena? chi ti dice che se non fossi stato sposato ed innamorato non l avrei cercata ben prima? chi ti dice che, dopo la fase del ritorno a casa e sensi di colpa, io non l abbia più pensata ?


Appunto .


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La coppia aperta non è affatto l'alternativa al tradimento.
> E non è da tutti.
> La maggior parte delle persone tradisce proprio per mantenere la coppia com'era prima.


Tradisci perché ti piacciono i momenti con un altro
Ti piacciono le sensazioni che ti da 
Ti piaccie il sesso fatto con lui /lei
Ti piace anche il dopo sesso

A mantenere la coppia non ci pensi per nulla ma proprio non pensi alla coppia ma credimi


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ci stiamo riprovando . Si entrambi , lei una relazione di dieci mesi , io una scopata dopo averla scoperta . Il sapere che lei non sa però mi pesa . Mi pesa vedere che sta facendo di tutto per rinascere come coppia ,  pure io ,*ma sapere che non sa mi pare di tradirla una altra volta* .





occhitristi ha detto:


> Non sto parlando del traditore , ma del tradito...
> Il tradito che dice “è normale l’evasione , la capisco “(leggi Danny), dice una cosa giusta.... ma cacchio.,, in un progetto io voglio esserne consapevole e poterti dire “hai ragione...quasi quasi lo faccio anch’io”...
> È qui che non ci si trova ...*ti giustifico se mi rendi “edotto”...se non lo fai e mi pigli per il culo sei uno stronzo* (non perché hai scopato con un’altra per ritrovare il tuo io perduto ...ma perché magari mi potevi anche avvisare ... dato che sono in grado di capirti, poi, ragione in più ....
> se non lo hai fatto ...sarà mica che forse pensavi che poi ti avrei mollato, vero ?...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *non credo che sviscerare sia una grande idea.* Più che un tradimento è stata una ripicca la tua.





Moni ha detto:


> *No X carità non dirlo *
> Ho visto coppie saltare in aria
> Il tuo tradimento è stato a seguito è stato una piccola rivendicazione umanamente comprensibile
> La sua una relazione suvvia franco non farti queste paranoie adesso
> ...



Se io ti tratto da stronzo perché sei un traditore devo poter avere e mostrare l'integrità _morale e la coerenza_
per poterlo fare. Ovvero credere nella fedeltà e professarla.
E' incoerente chi da tradito tradisce a sua volta. Se lo fa deve saper perdonare senza giudicare.
Nel momento in cui io, traditore (ipoteticamente) vengo messo in croce da te che ho tradito che però mi tradisci a tua volta, io ributto su di te tutta la rabbia che hai riversato su di me ma con gli interessi.
"P_erché io ho gestito sensi di colpa e mi sono sentito meschina perché ti credevo migliore di me, non uguale a me.
E forse anche peggio, perché se mi dici che lo hai fatto per vendicarti di me, io trovo che sia assolutamente più meschino di quello che ho fatto io, che ti ho tradito perché mi sono trovata innamorata di un altro".
_No, non si può confessare un tradimento. Non si deve farlo, perché è lavarsi la coscienza facendo male a un'altra persona.
Franco tu hai tradito esattamente come tua moglie, anche se per scopi diversi.
E non è la scopata senza amore o l'amore senza scopata a cambiare la questione.
Se vuoi farle male, e farti ancora male di conseguenza, confessale tutto.
Se ci tieni a lei e alla vostra coppia, perdona il suo tradimento, accettala in tutto e per tutto per quello che ha scelto di fare e taci sul tuo, gestendoti i tuoi sensi di colpa da solo.
E rileggi quello che ho scritto io prima sulla base di queste considerazioni di adesso. Perché è quello che dovrai arrivare a pensare, se vuoi stare nella coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Tradisci perché ti piacciono i momenti con un altro
> Ti piacciono le sensazioni che ti da
> Ti piaccie il sesso fatto con lui /lei
> Ti piace anche il dopo sesso
> ...


Quoto tutti i tuoi post, anche questo, tranne l’ultima parte


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando sono passati alcuni giorni, direi che non si può più parlare di "reazione"
> 
> Che affidarsi alle reazioni porta solo rogna, secondo me
> 
> ...


Sembra che molti qui dentro abbiano paura dei ruoli che assumono nei confronti degli altri (compagni in particolare) come se un ruoli fosse una sorta di monolite immutabile, i ruoli sono un modo per definirsi ma cosa ci mettiamo dentro quella definizione è patrimonio di ciascuno
Sull'ultimo grassetto ... sinceramente non è che intendo disumanizzare gli stronzi ma se debbo partire dal concetto che se penso che una persona sia stronza allora non riuscirò mai a capire cosa la abbia spinta ad un certo comportamento .. beh anche no
Io posso capire, non condividere e pensare che, con tutte le tue ragioni, con me sei stata stronza


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Tradisci perché ti piacciono i momenti con un altro
> Ti piacciono le sensazioni che ti da
> Ti piaccie il sesso fatto con lui /lei
> Ti piace anche il dopo sesso
> ...


Si ci tengono alla coppia con l'amante [emoji41]


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E non è peggio?
> Una ripicca è fare qualcosa contro qualcuno.
> *Un tradimento è fare qualcosa per sé. *
> Personalmente scoparsi qualcuna per ripicca lo trovo di uno squallore insopportabile.
> Che almeno sia una che ti piace e per cui ne valga la pena. Almeno quello.


Un tradimento è fare qualcosa per se ... sapendo benissimo di causare un dolore enorme a chi il tradimento lo subisce, così per me la frase è più completa


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Sembra che molti qui dentro abbiano paura dei ruoli che assumono nei confronti degli altri (compagni in particolare) come se un ruoli fosse una sorta di monolite immutabile, i ruoli sono un modo per definirsi ma cosa ci mettiamo dentro quella definizione è patrimonio di ciascuno
> Sull'ultimo grassetto ... sinceramente non è che intendo disumanizzare gli stronzi ma se debbo partire dal concetto che se penso che una persona sia stronza allora non riuscirò mai a capire cosa la abbia spinta ad un certo comportamento .. beh anche no
> Io posso capire, non condividere e pensare che, con tutte le tue ragioni, con me sei stata stronza


Certo che puoi pensarlo!

Io non voglio convincere nessuno a pensare diversamente da come pensa, la mia era una riflessione di "schema" o di "posizione"

"CON ME sei stata stronza.."

Io personalmente non ho mai pensato che mia moglie CON ME sia stata stronza..

Semplicenente perché mi sono sentito FUORI dal suo FARE.. (quando fece)

È se mi tiro fuori dallo schema,, so che ha cercato di proteggermi (malamente forse)

E se avesse "soffocato" avrebbe protetto molto meno ME e anche LEI stessa, esponendo noi due in prospettiva in modo davvero serio e pericoloso.

Però.. queste riflessioni si possono fare se si prende distanza.. 

Come avrebbe potuto fare tua moglie (ma una donna qualsiasi) a non essere "stronza" .. secondo te?

Che alternativa avrebbe avuto, nel vostro schema?

Parlarti molto crudamente?


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che puoi pensarlo!
> 
> Io non voglio convincere nessuno a pensare diversamente da come pensa, la mia era una riflessione di "schema" o di "posizione"
> 
> ...


Non proteggeva te, proteggeva la sua storia extra da te.


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che puoi pensarlo!
> 
> Io non voglio convincere nessuno a pensare diversamente da come pensa, la mia era una riflessione di "schema" o di "posizione"
> 
> ...


Esattamente
Certo tu mi dirai, beh vuol dire che penserai che sia stata stronza a parlarti crudelmente allora 
Può darsi, in un primo momento forse si ma, come dici tu e concordo, la reazione iniziale è una cosa, la riflessione successiva sugli eventi un'altra
Oggi io sconto ancora la sfiducia per mia moglie che lavora gomito a gomito col collega, sconto il fatto che so che lei in futuro potrà ancora ripetere il tradimento, perchè ne è capace e l'ha già fatto, sconto il fatto che di fronte ad un problema di coppia lei abbia scelto di fuggire dalla coppia e rifugiarsi in un suo mondo
Queste cose, se lei fosse pure stata crudele con me, oggi non inquinerebbero il nostro rapporto, potremmo concentrarci sulle nostre difficoltà e provare a risolverle progettando un futuro insieme (non un per sempre felici e contenti, intendiamoci)


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non proteggeva te, proteggeva la sua storia extra da te.


Concordo, al massimo proteggeva la sua storia con lui


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Un tradimento è fare qualcosa per se ... *sapendo benissimo* di causare un dolore enorme a chi il tradimento lo subisce, così per me la frase è più completa


E' un rischio, non una certezza.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Esattamente
> Certo tu mi dirai, beh vuol dire che penserai che sia stata stronza a parlarti crudelmente allora
> Può darsi, in un primo momento forse si ma, come dici tu e concordo, la reazione iniziale è una cosa, la riflessione successiva sugli eventi un'altra
> *Oggi io sconto ancora la sfiducia per mia moglie che lavora gomito a gomito col collega, sconto il fatto che so che lei in futuro potrà ancora ripetere il tradimento, perchè ne è capace e l'ha già fatto, sconto il fatto che di fronte ad un problema di coppia lei abbia scelto di fuggire dalla coppia e rifugiarsi in un suo mondo*
> Queste cose, se lei fosse pure stata crudele con me, oggi non inquinerebbero il nostro rapporto, potremmo concentrarci sulle nostre difficoltà e provare a risolverle *progettando un futuro insieme* (non un per sempre felici e contenti, intendiamoci)


Il problema però è questo: non hai più fiducia in lei. Nessun rapporto può durare a lungo così.


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Concordo, al massimo proteggeva la sua storia con lui


NO è anche peggio, non è la parola corretta, con il silenzio proteggeva la sua storia da lui ..... lui percepito come ostacolo e quindi da aggirare con il silenzio....altro che essere protetto era l ' inverso : il rapporto extra da salvaguardare da lui.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non tutto si può scrivere su una pagine dove chiunque può leggere.
> Mi dispiace.


Soffro moltissimo.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Soffro moltissimo.


:sonar::sonar::sonar: Immagino!


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non proteggeva te, proteggeva la sua storia extra da te.


Immagino tu pensi lo stesso, circa tua moglie... Giusto?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Esattamente
> Certo tu mi dirai, beh vuol dire che penserai che sia stata stronza a parlarti crudelmente allora
> Può darsi, in un primo momento forse si ma, come dici tu e concordo, la reazione iniziale è una cosa, la riflessione successiva sugli eventi un'altra
> Oggi io sconto ancora la sfiducia per mia moglie che lavora gomito a gomito col collega, sconto il fatto che so che lei in futuro potrà ancora ripetere il tradimento, perchè ne è capace e l'ha già fatto, sconto il fatto che di fronte ad un problema di coppia lei abbia scelto di fuggire dalla coppia e rifugiarsi in un suo mondo
> Queste cose, se lei fosse pure stata crudele con me, oggi non inquinerebbero il nostro rapporto, potremmo concentrarci sulle nostre difficoltà e provare a risolverle progettando un futuro insieme (non un per sempre felici e contenti, intendiamoci)


Facciamo che te ne parlava crudamente, allora, proprio come "desideravi" tu.

Solo per "onestà"

Che vuol dire che è a puro titolo informativo (tu non ci incastri un cazzo, per intenderci, niente aiuti, niente soccorsi, pura informazione "onestà")

Sei solo "informato" senza alcun ruolo attivo

" Caro.. io desidero molto Gino, il mio collega.. ci siamo baciati, sta cercando un motel per domani pomeriggio, sai.. ho il pomeriggio libero.. e io desidero andarci.
Ti informo perché con te voglio essere onesta".. domani io vado.


Quindi?

Che succedeva?


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> e chi ti dice non mi piacesse? chi ti dice non ne valesse la pena? chi ti dice che se non fossi stato sposato ed innamorato non l avrei cercata ben prima? chi ti dice che, dopo la fase del ritorno a casa e sensi di colpa, io non l abbia più pensata ?


Non ti dovrebbe essere difficile quindi capire tua moglie.
E comprendere che è meglio non dirle niente di quello che hai scritto qui.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> e chi ti dice non mi piacesse? chi ti dice non ne valesse la pena? chi ti dice che se non fossi stato sposato ed innamorato non l avrei cercata ben prima? chi ti dice che, dopo la fase del ritorno a casa e sensi di colpa, io non l abbia più pensata ?





Moni ha detto:


> Scusami Danny ma no ti prego
> Giustifichi tua moglie che ha fatto e detto l impossibile e Su di uno scivolone più che umano e comprensibile di Franco lo trovi di uno squallore insopportabile ?
> Oltretutto ci stanno riprovando mentre tu li  attendi un gesto della padrona come un Boby?


Uhm...


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' un rischio, non una certezza.


Giusto, ma non sposta la questione a mio avviso, se sai che quello è il rischio sai anche di poter far male


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Facciamo che te ne parlava crudamente, allora, proprio come "desideravi" tu.
> 
> Solo per "onestà"
> 
> ...


Avendo casa libera avrei invitato una mia collega [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se io ti tratto da stronzo perché sei un traditore devo poter avere e mostrare l'integrità _morale e la coerenza_
> per poterlo fare. Ovvero credere nella fedeltà e professarla.
> E' incoerente chi da tradito tradisce a sua volta. Se lo fa deve saper perdonare senza giudicare.
> Nel momento in cui io, traditore (ipoteticamente) vengo messo in croce da te che ho tradito che però mi tradisci a tua volta, io ributto su di te tutta la rabbia che hai riversato su di me ma con gli interessi.
> ...


X me franco non ha tradito
Come sua moglie 

L atto in se ? Forse

Una relazione di tot mesi implica una complicità un ripetersi di scelte 

Una volta in un matrimonio di anni X me sarebbe fin perdonabile 

In più se devastati dalla scoperta 

È una relazione contro una sbandata di una notte 

E come rubare perché in miseria e rubare ripetutamente come scelta 

Ma dai su


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema però è questo: non hai più fiducia in lei. Nessun rapporto può durare a lungo così.


Lo so Danny ed è quello su cui cerco di lavorare, la fiducia la si riconquista lavorandoci entrambi e non è cosa che avvenga in tempi brevi, almeno per me ...


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Io comincio a leggere molta incoerenza in tanti di voi, a trovarne ancora di più.
Se si aderisce a un vincolo di fedeltà bisogna crederci fino in fondo.
Non ci si può sentire "vittime" di un tradimento e poi desiderare, fare sesso, innamorarsi di un'altra.
Non è giustificabile, per nessuna ragione al mondo, o perlomeno, non permette più a un tradito di continuare a fare la vittima.


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...


Ma di Danny scusa i toni ma non ti si può leggere a volte 
Difendi l indifendibile X tutelarti


 È stata una grande stronza lo è tutto ora a negarsi che minimo con cosa ha fatto dovresti vivere di pompini di rendita ogni mattina


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> *X me franco non ha tradito*
> Come sua moglie
> 
> L atto in se ? Forse
> ...


Nessun problema.
Lo dica a sua moglie e vediamo se la pensa allo stesso modo.
Ci scommetti che non sarà così?


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io comincio a leggere molta incoerenza in tanti di voi, a trovarne ancora di più.
> Se si aderisce a un vincolo di fedeltà bisogna crederci fino in fondo.
> Non ci si può sentire "vittime" di un tradimento e poi desiderare, fare sesso, innamorarsi di un'altra.
> Non è giustificabile, per nessuna ragione al mondo, o perlomeno, non permette più a un tradito di continuare a fare la vittima.


Va be ciaone 

Manco i preti ragionano così ci rinuncio


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Lo so Danny ed è quello su cui cerco di lavorare, la fiducia la si riconquista lavorandoci entrambi e non è cosa che avvenga in tempi brevi, almeno per me ...


Se non comprendi il punto di vista del traditore e ti metti sempre sul podio come vittima, non ci arriverai mai.
Devi metterti dall'altra parte. Devi capire come si sta dall'altra parte.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ci stiamo riprovando . Si entrambi , lei una relazione di dieci mesi , io una scopata dopo averla scoperta . Il sapere che lei non sa però mi pesa . Mi pesa vedere che sta facendo di tutto per rinascere come coppia ,  pure io ,ma sapere che non sa mi pare di tradirla una altra volta .


Io lo dissi al mio ex marito. In un momento in cui lui cercava di ricostruire e io di fuggire. Gli dissi che ero stata a letto con un altro e che mi ero presa una specie di cotta per questo tipo. Ma che ero pronta a ricominciare (ma in realtà ho cambiato stato d'animo e idea molte volte in due anni, sempre sospesa tra la voglia di restare o separarmi).

La mia sincerità è servita solo a farmi passare da stronza due anni dopo, quando l'ho definitivamente mollato. Ancora adesso nella sua fantasia, quella che scopava in giro ero solo io. Quello che ha sofferto come un cane era solo lui.
Lui ciò che ha fatto lo ha proprio rimosso.

Anche se in generale sono una sostenitrice della sincerità, ti dico che è meglio lasciar perdere, i traditori sono una categoria variegata, ma l'egocentrismo è un tratto piuttosto comune e il vittimismo spesso lo accompagna.


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nessun problema.
> Lo dica a sua moglie e vediamo se la pensa allo stesso modo.
> Ci scommetti che non sarà così?


Io penserei così guarda un po fossi al
Posto della Moglie 
ma perché rischiare X portare solo del dolore gratuito in una relazione che mi pare stia funzionando molto più di altre dove non si è coppia ma una società di mutuo soccorso tristezza portami via 
Poi la moglie mi sembra stia cercando  di porre rimedio non fa certo come altri soggetti che continuano a far stare male il proprio uomo e cercano una stampella più di un uomo portando l autostima di chi ami o dovresti amare ai minimi storici 
Ho riletto dei passaggi e non si è certo lasciata andare a commenti sull amante descrizioni

Ci vedo una donna nel vero senso della parola e non una super stronza quindi credo capirebbe


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se non comprendi il punto di vista del traditore e ti metti sempre sul podio come vittima, non ci arriverai mai.
> Devi metterti dall'altra parte. Devi capire come si sta dall'altra parte.


Tre ave maria e due padre nostro e passa la
Paura


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Io lo dissi al mio ex marito. In un momento in cui lui cercava di ricostruire e io di fuggire. Gli dissi che ero stata a letto con un altro e che mi ero presa una specie di cotta per questo tipo. Ma che ero pronta a ricominciare (ma in realtà ho cambiato stato d'animo e idea molte volte in due anni, sempre sospesa tra la voglia di restare o separarmi).
> 
> La mia sincerità è servita solo a farmi passare da stronza due anni dopo, quando l'ho definitivamente mollato. Ancora adesso nella sua fantasia, quella che scopava in giro ero solo io. Quello che ha sofferto come un cane era solo lui.
> Lui ciò che ha fatto lo ha proprio rimosso.
> ...


Cazzo
Come qui


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Facciamo che te ne parlava crudamente, allora, proprio come "desideravi" tu.
> 
> Solo per "onestà"
> 
> ...


Premesso che se già arrivi dicendomi di voler andare in motel con Gino vuol dire che qualche passaggio prima ti sei scordata di dirmelo, ma per amore di discussione facciamo finta ... 

Se mi dice così al momento penso "sta stronza", le chiederei come è arrivata ad decisione del genere e se lei rimanesse dell'idea di andare con Gino le direi che a questo punto come lei si sente libera da qualsiasi vincolo di fedeltà così farò io ...
Se poi decidessimo di continuare a stare insieme comunque avrei una ragionevole certezza che se dovessero capitare altri Gino nella nostra vita io lo saprei e quindi mi concentro su di noi, se invece decido che non vale la pena di investire nella coppia so che ho di fronte una persona che mi ha rispettato e non ha mai giocato alle mie spalle, anche se questo ha significato sciogliere la coppia


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Premesso che se già arrivi dicendomi di voler andare in motel con Gino vuol dire che qualche passaggio prima ti sei scordata di dirmelo, ma per amore di discussione facciamo finta ...
> 
> Se mi dice così al momento penso "sta stronza", le chiederei come è arrivata ad decisione del genere e se lei rimanesse dell'idea di andare con Gino le direi che a questo punto come lei si sente libera da qualsiasi vincolo di fedeltà così farò io ...
> Se poi decidessimo di continuare a stare insieme comunque avrei una ragionevole certezza che se dovessero capitare altri Gino nella nostra vita io lo saprei e quindi mi concentro su di noi, se invece decido che non vale la pena di investire nella coppia so che ho di fronte una persona che mi ha rispettato e non ha mai giocato alle mie spalle, anche se questo ha significato sciogliere la coppia


Non facciamo finta.. facciamo sul serio

Cosa è quando secondo te avrebbe dovuto cominciare a dirti?

Da quale passaggio avresti voluto "essere informato"?

Sono curioso


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io comincio a leggere molta incoerenza in tanti di voi, a trovarne ancora di più.
> Se si aderisce a un vincolo di fedeltà bisogna crederci fino in fondo.
> Non ci si può sentire "vittime" di un tradimento e poi desiderare, fare sesso, innamorarsi di un'altra.
> Non è giustificabile, per nessuna ragione al mondo, o perlomeno, non permette più a un tradito di continuare a fare la vittima.


In realtà è una dinamica assolutamente normale, se il tradimento si colloca in una coppia giá problematica.
Io quando il mio ex mi ha tradito sono caduta dalle nuvole e pensavo di amarlo, con la terapia mi sono resa conto che invece c'erano molti segnali del fatto che eravamo già tanto distanti.
Il tradimento aumenta questa distanza, perché subentra anche la questione morale: mi hai ingannato, preso in giro, mentito. Io invece, nonostante tutto, sono rimasta fedele ai nostri patti, che considero importanti.

È più che normale che, dopo un periodo di rielaborazione del tradimento, anche per superare la cosa, aumenti la distanza emotiva dal traditore (soprattutto se continua a mentire, come il mio ex). E che avere altre storie sembri una sorta di sollievo, di evasione da un rapporto in crisi.

Non vedo nulla di incoerente.

Diverso è se chi viene tradito è molto innamorato del coniuge. Io oggi se fossi tradita penso che mi dispererei ma non mi verrebbe neanche in mente di tradire, mi viene la nausea solo a pensarci.


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se non comprendi il punto di vista del traditore e ti metti sempre sul podio come vittima, non ci arriverai mai.
> Devi metterti dall'altra parte. Devi capire come si sta dall'altra parte.


Comprendere non è condividere, non è questione di vittima ma di accettare che ciò che è già successo potrebbe risuccedere, cosa ardua da accettare per il mio carattere


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> In realtà è una dinamica assolutamente normale, se il tradimento si colloca in una coppia giá problematica.
> Io quando il mio ex mi ha tradito sono caduta dalle nuvole e pensavo di amarlo, con la terapia mi sono resa conto che invece c'erano molti segnali del fatto che eravamo già tanto distanti.
> Il tradimento aumenta questa distanza, perché subentra anche la questione morale: mi hai ingannato, preso in giro, mentito. Io invece, nonostante tutto, sono rimasta fedele ai nostri patti, che considero importanti.
> 
> ...



 Quoto tutto 

Subito non mi verrebbe dopo chissà 
Ma noi siamo fresche di relazione forse dopo 20 anni pure le corna dici sai che c'è un giretto in altri lidi perché no ?

Non credi ?

Si vede che sono in ferie oggi sto sul pezzo 

In realtà sono a casa X assistere pargolo al esame di terza media 
Supportarlo perché non mi vuole in classe 
Ma almeno aspettarlo a casa amore mio ( cuore di mamma italiana nonostante sia mezza non italiana )


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Va be ciaone
> 
> Manco i preti ragionano così ci rinuncio


Moni, non è che se per ipotesi io mi faccio una domani o me ne sono fatta una negli ultimi sei mesi di nascosto da mia moglie godo di un bonus per cui non posso essere definito un traditore.
Se mento a lei per avere una storia di nascosto con una lo divento anch'io.
Punto.
E nel momento in cui lo divento evito di rompere ancora i coglioni a mia moglie per quello che ha fatto, di fare la vittima, di mettermi su un podio e di esternare la rabbia o di far conseguire la mia scelta a quello che ha fatto lei.
Primo perché dovrei avere capito genesi e epilogo di qualsiasi storia extra, secondo perché non me lo posso più permettere, perché anch'io nella pratica sto omettendo, anzi, più precisamente, sto mentendo, secondo perché sono adulto e se decido per pura ipotesi di scoparmi una l'ho scelto io e non devo trovare giustificazioni nelle azioni di un'altra persona.
Non deresponsabilizziamoci ogni volta. Siamo adulti, ma cerchiamo sempre delle giustificazioni per operare delle scelte che piacciono a noi.
Che sia comprensibile che una persona tradita e in regime di castità cerchi un'altra storia non lo nego, è quasi ovvio che accada, ma nel momento in cui si mente per attuarla non si può non parlare di tradimento.
Anche in questo caso si potrebbe essere sinceri col partner e dirgli "Mi hai tradito e non abbiamo una vita sessuale soddisfacente per cui mi guardo fuori".
Poi ognuno sceglie per sé se dirlo o meno.
Al di là di tutto, non trovo niente di male nel fatto che Franco abbia tradito, anzi, per me ha pure fatto bene: mi preme solo dare a quello che ha fatto il giusto nome. E consigliargli di tacere, come consiglierei a qualsiasi traditore.
Esattamente come anche io non direi mai a mia moglie di qualsiasi mio tradimento.
Teniamoci i sensi di colpa e gestiamoceli da soli per il bene di tutti.


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non facciamo finta.. facciamo sul serio
> 
> Cosa è quando secondo te avrebbe dovuto cominciare a dirti?
> 
> ...


Da quando l'attrazione e l'interesse per un altro hanno cominciato a lasciare il campo dell'immaginazione entrando in quello della vita reale


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> In realtà è una dinamica assolutamente normale, se il tradimento si colloca in una coppia giá problematica.
> Io quando il mio ex mi ha tradito sono caduta dalle nuvole e pensavo di amarlo, con la terapia mi sono resa conto che invece c'erano molti segnali del fatto che eravamo già tanto distanti.
> Il tradimento aumenta questa distanza, perché subentra anche la questione morale: mi hai ingannato, preso in giro, mentito. Io invece, nonostante tutto, sono rimasta fedele ai nostri patti, che considero importanti.
> 
> ...


Esatto.
Per il neretto: se tradisci da tradito palesi esattamente la tua mancanza di amore.
In un momento in cui la ricerca dell'equilibrio richiede sforzi notevoli, destabilizza non poco.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Da quando l'attrazione e l'interesse per un altro hanno cominciato a lasciare il campo dell'immaginazione entrando in quello della vita reale


Ok.. ho capito 

"Caro.. io mi sto accorgendo che Gino, che fino a poco tempo fa mi era solo simpatico, adesso lo desidero fisicamente.. non so come sia successo, ma sta succedendo, e il mio desiderio di lui è forte e chiaro.
Volevo dirtelo perché sono onesta, io sto desiderando fisicamente Gino, e questo è. Non voglio domande da parte tua, non voglio aiuto, non voglio commiserazione, 
non voglio nemmeno aprire un discorso con te su questo MIO desiderio verso di lui, davvero.. non voglio altro che "tu sappia"..
 Perché io sono onesta"

Questo può dire chi desidera.

Te che faresti?


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Per il neretto: se tradisci da tradito palesi esattamente la tua mancanza di amore.
> In un momento in cui la ricerca dell'equilibrio richiede sforzi notevoli, destabilizza non poco.


Palesi rabbia .
L equilibrio arriva dopo, molto dopo.

Per qualcuno mai,  tipo te con tua moglie , giustificata capita sempre. Mi fa pena sai? Non sei un compagno di vita sei il papà con la sua piccolina. Anche il suo rifiutare il sesso con te può essere che lei lo percepisca, e non si fa sesso con il papà.


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Io lo dissi al mio ex marito. In un momento in cui lui cercava di ricostruire e io di fuggire. Gli dissi che ero stata a letto con un altro e che mi ero presa una specie di cotta per questo tipo. Ma che ero pronta a ricominciare (ma in realtà ho cambiato stato d'animo e idea molte volte in due anni, sempre sospesa tra la voglia di restare o separarmi).
> 
> La mia sincerità è servita solo a farmi passare da stronza due anni dopo, quando l'ho definitivamente mollato. Ancora adesso nella sua fantasia, quella che scopava in giro ero solo io. Quello che ha sofferto come un cane era solo lui.
> Lui ciò che ha fatto lo ha proprio rimosso.
> ...


La mia era una considerazione mia , un esternare ciò che a volte provo, ma MAI glielo dirò perchè è inutile.


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ok.. ho capito
> 
> "Caro.. io mi sto accorgendo che Gino, che fino a poco tempo fa mi era solo simpatico, adesso lo desidero fisicamente.. non so come sia successo, ma sta succedendo, e il mio desiderio di lui è forte e chiaro.
> Volevo dirtelo perché sono onesta, io sto desiderando fisicamente Gino, e questo è. Non voglio domande da parte tua, non voglio aiuto, non voglio commiserazione,
> ...


Se lei per prima non vuole parlarne e non le interessa cosa provi io o le conseguenze della sua scelta direi che ormai abbiamo ben poco altro da condividere, lei si farà la sua vita con i vari Gino che vorrà, ma almeno io so che questa è la situazione e che per quanto male faccia non ha senso che ci investa tempo, fatica e sentimenti


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se lei per prima non vuole parlarne e non le interessa cosa provi io o le conseguenze della sua scelta direi che ormai abbiamo ben poco altro da condividere, lei si farà la sua vita con i vari Gino che vorrà, ma almeno io so che questa è la situazione e che per quanto male faccia non ha senso che ci investa tempo, fatica e sentimenti


Infatti, lei è onesta

Ma come vedi bene, l'onestà reclamata è un paravento

Perché non andrebbe bene.

Perché ora scopri che invece vorresti la condivisione

E io vorrei sapere come fa una Crista a "condividere" col marito, in uno "schema" classico, se qualcuno me lo spiega ne sarei felice

Lei non ha condiviso con te. È non è stata neppure onesta

Eppure siete ancora insieme, pensa un po'

Se fosse stata onesta (prima) tu te ne saresti andato

E invece siete ancora insieme.. pensa un po. 

Il DESIDERIO può solo parlare di SE.. e senza pietà.

O tacere


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti, lei è onesta
> 
> Ma come vedi bene, l'onestà reclamata è un paravento
> 
> ...


Skorpio, tu hai aggiunto in coda al tuo esempio precedente delle parole ben precise che facevano escludere da parte di lei qualsiasi volontà di dialogo e dimostravano totale disinteresse per i sentimenti di lui.
Se tu togliessi quella frase la questione sarebbe completamente diversa
Io non stò ancora con mia moglie perchè non è stata onesta, ma malgrado questo
Se lei dopo la mia scoperta mi avesse detto che la situazione era quella punto e basta e che io ero solo una persona informata sui fatti ma che non potevo dire ne fare nulla per farle cambiare idea, io adesso sarei molto lontano da lei
E' la volontà di dialogo che salva una coppia, per me


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Palesi rabbia .
> L equilibrio arriva dopo, molto dopo.
> 
> Per qualcuno mai,  tipo te con tua moglie , giustificata capita sempre. Mi fa pena sai? Non sei un compagno di vita sei il papà con la sua piccolina. Anche il suo rifiutare il sesso con te può essere che lei lo percepisca, e non si fa sesso con il papà.


Francoff... non sai niente. E la psicologia da pagina del corriere lasciala stare.
La rabbia c'è stata. Non la vengo a raccontare qua.
C'è stata quella e c'è stato altro.
Me ne volevo andare, ma non mi è stato possibile, per una questione puramente economica, che comunque non è mutata. 
Sono uscito con altre donne, più per disperazione che per altro, per ritrovare un minimo di autostima, almeno all'inizio.
Ero disperato anche per mia figlia, non volevo far vivere a lei quello che ho vissuto io con la separazione dei miei, toglierle tutte le opportunità. Me ne sarei andato volentieri, se avessi potuto, tale era la rabbia. 
I conti li ho e li abbiamo fatti insieme. Mia moglie non voleva assolutamente che ci separassimo, non è che mi abbia facilitato la cosa, quindi non c'è stata alla fine il modo per separarci. Non mi far fare conti economici qua. 
Ti posso dire che se l'avessi fatto senza il suo accordo non avrei avuto possibilità per avere un tetto sulla testa. Non le vacanze o la macchina, eh. Vivo e lavoro in una grande città, dove anche solo le stanze dove convivono gli stranieri vengono a 4/500 euro al mese. 
L'altro invece premeva perché ci lasciassimo e sposasse lui. Sarebbe stata anche una soluzione, anche se mi gettava nel panico il fatto che lui vivesse a 400 km di distanza e non si potesse spostare per lavoro. Dove sarebbe andata a vivere mia figlia?
Io non racconto neppure la rabbia che ho avuto quando mi sono trovato di fronte lui.
Cosa gli ho urlato in quel parcheggio quel giorno. Lasciamo perdere.
Poi mia moglie è stata male. Due anni. Soldi spesi in cure per problemi vari.
Da un anno circa posso dire che finalmente sta bene, abbiamo ritrovato la nostra serenità, è tornata brillante come un tempo.
E quindi io ho cominciato a pretendere la coppia, a pretendere che si investa su di noi. E a tirare le somme.
Nostra figlia è cresciuta, è sana, non ha risentito di nulla. Mia moglie è tornata ad avere il suo equilibrio.
Ora finalmente possiamo guardarci in faccia e capire cosa si può fare.
Ripeto: il nostro rapporto ora è amicale, è divenuto tale. Sto bene, sono sereno, come con un'amica che è stata con me tutta una vita, che mi vuole bene e che mi ama a modo suo e a cui voglio bene. La parte sessuale allo stato attuale è morta o quasi


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> escludere da parte di lei qualsiasi volontà di dialogo


Si.. e l'ho fatto per mettere a nudo l'onestà

Se invece avessi aggiunto la volontà di dialogo, lei non sarebbe stata propriamente "onesta"

C'era un fine è uno scopo preciso nella sua onestà"

Perché ti avrebbe chiesto "aiuto"... Che è molto diverso dall'essere "onesti" secondo me

E secondo il mio sentire .. ti avrebbe caricato di un compito che sinceramente mi sembra infame

Scaricando sulle tue spalle il fardello del SUO desiderio

Come si "aiuta" una moglie che desidera un altro?

Chiedo..


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Francoff... non sai niente. E la psicologia da pagina del corriere lasciala stare.
> La rabbia c'è stata. Non la vengo a raccontare qua.
> C'è stata quella e c'è stato altro.
> Me ne volevo andare, ma non mi è stato possibile, per una questione puramente economica, che comunque non è mutata.
> ...


Lo so da me che non so nulla. La mia era una provocazione per farti capire quanto le tue considerazioni fatte sul mio operato , fatte senza sapere nulla se non le quattro righe che scriviamo ,ma fatte con una violenza e volgarità senza uguali siano fuori luogo. Le mie come le tue.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Lo so da me che non so nulla. La mia era una provocazione per farti capire quanto le tue considerazioni fatte *sul mio operato* , fatte senza sapere nulla se non le quattro righe che scriviamo ,ma fatte con una violenza e volgarità senza uguali siano fuori luogo. Le mie come le tue.


Cosa c'è che non ti è piaciuto?
Il fatto che abbia sottolineato che anche il tuo è un tradimento e che come tale verrebbe percepito da tua moglie?
Personalmente penso che tu abbia fatto quello che ti sentivi di fare e che quella donna ti piacesse comunque e malgrado quello che ha fatto tua moglie. 
Anch'io mi sarei comportato esattamente come te nella tua situazione.
Proprio per questo ti consiglio di tenere per te quello che hai fatto. Chiudetela lì e pensate a voi come coppia, lasciandovi alle spalle i terzi.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> 
> Subito non mi verrebbe dopo chissà
> Ma noi siamo fresche di relazione forse dopo 20 anni pure le corna dici sai che c'è un giretto in altri lidi perché no ?
> ...


In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> se tradisci da tradito palesi esattamente la tua mancanza di amore.


Anche se tradisci da non tradito però.


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Moni, non è che se per ipotesi io mi faccio una domani o me ne sono fatta una negli ultimi sei mesi di nascosto da mia moglie godo di un bonus per cui non posso essere definito un traditore.
> Se mento a lei per avere una storia di nascosto con una lo divento anch'io.
> Punto.
> E nel momento in cui lo divento evito di rompere ancora i coglioni a mia moglie per quello che ha fatto, di fare la vittima, di mettermi su un podio e di esternare la rabbia o di far conseguire la mia scelta a quello che ha fatto lei.
> ...


Ma no proprio no
Se io tintradisco  da mesi mi becchi nego poi giuro di finirla poi riprendo a tradire eccecc sentimi bene un paionsi corna  me le merito H e non ti metto nemmeno al mio stesso piano dopo che ho rovinato tutto io 
HO TRADITO TI HO ORESO IN GIRO X MESI MESSAGGAITO  COMPOTTATO ALLE TUE SPALLE MAGARI TI SICO PURE CHE LO AVEVA GROSSO PIÙ DI TE e lo metti sullo stesso piano di una scopata?
Ti becchi le conseguenze di scelte che tu hai fatto è che mi hanno procurato sofferenza disillusione ecc ecc

Non è questione di deresponsabilizzare 
L unico che deresponsabilizza qualcuno sei tu verso tua moglie
E depressa e instabile e in cura l altro era bello e scopava bene e io la capisco povera donna cosa poteva fare ??

Danny no mi dispiace 
A Franco dico non confessare Perche X me loro possono ritrovarsi a te direi di piantarle due corniformato famiglia e che ti beccasse pure magari si riprende 

Scusa la durezza ma questa ti vede come un padre certo che poi non ci scopa con te


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Francoff... non sai niente. E la psicologia da pagina del corriere lasciala stare.
> La rabbia c'è stata. Non la vengo a raccontare qua.
> C'è stata quella e c'è stato altro.
> Me ne volevo andare, ma non mi è stato possibile, per una questione puramente economica, che comunque non è mutata.
> ...


E allora dillo sto qui X i soldi senza farcirlo di fiori e nastri 
Si può capire senza soldi dove vai 

Ma dammi retta cerca fuori trovati  spazi magari anche lavorativi tira fuori i marroni ribalta  tutto o almeno prova non piangere solo non ho i soldi lei non vuole lei ha bisogno ma che cazzo !!
E non far sentire sta disperazione  ad eventuali  donne che di donne valide e'pieno il mondo forti indipendenti che possono darti un ruolo diverso da quello che ti sei scelto 

Poi non parlo più che divento pesante saluti


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non litigavo e avevo rapporti regolarmenti che sono continuati con la stessa regolarità e non perché mi sentissi in dovere


Questo dimostra che sei un soggetto 'adatto' al tradimento.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma no proprio no
> Se io tintradisco  da mesi mi becchi nego poi giuro di finirla poi riprendo a tradire eccecc sentimi bene un paionsi corna  me le merito H e non ti metto nemmeno al mio stesso piano dopo che ho rovinato tutto io
> HO TRADITO TI HO ORESO IN GIRO X MESI MESSAGGAITO  COMPOTTATO ALLE TUE SPALLE MAGARI TI SICO PURE CHE LO AVEVA GROSSO PIÙ DI TE e lo metti sullo stesso piano di una scopata?
> Ti becchi le conseguenze di scelte che tu hai fatto è che mi hanno procurato sofferenza disillusione ecc ecc
> ...


Quoto
Non so se non faccia sesso con lui per questo. Sicuramente lui non si è comportato da compagno quando l’ha beccata.
E forse n meno ora 
Ma io e [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] litighiamo spesso su questo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E allora dillo sto qui X i soldi senza farcirlo di fiori e nastri
> Si può capire senza soldi dove vai
> 
> Ma dammi retta cerca fuori trovati  spazi magari anche lavorativi tira fuori i marroni ribalta  tutto o almeno prova non piangere solo non ho i soldi lei non vuole lei ha bisogno ma che cazzo !!
> ...


Straquoto


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Giugno 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sarò impopolare ma spero venga beccata


Ma no, dai.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo dimostra che sei un soggetto 'adatto' al tradimento.


Che non mi sembra un complimento


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti, lei è onesta
> 
> Ma come vedi bene, l'onestà reclamata è un paravento
> 
> ...


Prima di essere cornificata, spesso io e il mio coniuge parlavamo della possibilità di coinvolgere altre persone nella nostra vita sessuale. Lui premeva perché avessimo rapporti a tre con un altro uomo, discutevamo di questo, io non ho mai voluto perché ho sempre paura di perdere il controllo e, sinceramente, le fantasie trasformate in realtà mi spaventano.
Io ammettevo la possibilità che lui potesse avere altre donne, ma si discuteva insieme sulla ridefinizione del patto che stava alla base della nostra coppia.

Quando ho scoperto che lui giá mi tradiva, sono sprofondata nel baratro. Non per il tradimento in sé, ma per la mancanza di onestà e di rispetto.

Il superamento della fedeltà fisica, in una coppia datata (e che probabilmente non è più innamorata) è superabile, anche se faticoso.
Ció che non è assimilabile, neanche razionalmente, neanche a distanza di anni, neanche quando di quella persona non ti frega più nulla, è l'essere presi per il culo dalla persona di cui ti fidavi ciecamente e che avrebbe dovuto essere una compagna di vita solidale e fedele. 

Le dinamiche di coppia possono cambiare, la fiducia no: quella è un presupposto essenziale per ogni rapporto umano. 
Io non voglio avere nulla a che fare con chi mi mente e mi inganna. Tutto qui.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che non mi sembra un complimento


Chiedersi se è un complimento o meno è fuorviante.

Diciamo che chi la sa gestire come hai scritto è più adatto di altri a governare una doppia vita.

Sostengo da sempre che il tradimento non è per tutti.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma no proprio no
> Se io tintradisco  da mesi mi becchi nego poi giuro di finirla poi riprendo a tradire eccecc sentimi bene un paionsi corna  me le merito H e non ti metto nemmeno al mio stesso piano dopo che ho rovinato tutto io
> HO TRADITO TI HO ORESO IN GIRO X MESI MESSAGGAITO  COMPOTTATO ALLE TUE SPALLE MAGARI TI SICO PURE CHE LO AVEVA GROSSO PIÙ DI TE e lo metti sullo stesso piano di una scopata?
> Ti becchi le conseguenze di scelte che tu hai fatto è che mi hanno procurato sofferenza disillusione ecc ecc
> ...



Vado a intuito cercando di capire quello che hai scritto...
Moni, non ho detto che farei male a farmi gli affari miei.
Dico che agli affari miei do un nome, dopodiché faccio comunque le mie scelte con consapevolezza e senza trovare giustificazioni.
E' un concetto un po' diverso.
Se io "ipoteticamente" mi innamorassi di un'altra o andassi a letto con qualcuna, secondo te accadrebbe perché interessato a questa persona o perché mia moglie etc etc ?
Io che sono e mi ritengo adulto credo nel fatto che io scelgo per me quello che è meglio per me, ma non cerco giustificazioni altrove per le mie scelte.
Non so se si è capito...
Se uno tradisce dopo essere  stato tradito non dico che ha fatto male, anzi, magari posso pure pensare che abbia fatto benissimo o che gli avrei consigliato anch'io di farlo, ma non posso dire che è stata colpa di chi lo ha tradito il fatto che lui abbia fatto questa scelta e che questa scelta non sia a sua volta un tradimento.
Ognuno è responsabile per le sue azioni.
Dopodiché possiamo parlare anche delle motivazioni che sorreggono determinate scelte
E allora sì posso comprendere e trovare accettabilii certe dinamiche.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Prima di essere cornificata, spesso io e il mio coniuge parlavamo della possibilità di coinvolgere altre persone nella nostra vita sessuale. Lui premeva perché avessimo rapporti a tre con un altro uomo, discutevamo di questo, io non ho mai voluto perché ho sempre paura di perdere il controllo e, sinceramente, le fantasie trasformate in realtà mi spaventano.
> Io ammettevo la possibilità che lui potesse avere altre donne, ma si discuteva insieme sulla ridefinizione del patto che stava alla base della nostra coppia.
> 
> Quando ho scoperto che lui giá mi tradiva, sono sprofondata nel baratro. Non per il tradimento in sé, ma per la mancanza di onestà e di rispetto.
> ...


'il superamento della fedeltà fisica' può concretarsi in un tradimento che, per essere tale, presuppone l'essere 'presi per il culo'.

Mettendo in conto la prima si dà per scontata la seconda.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E allora dillo sto qui X i soldi senza farcirlo di fiori e nastri
> Si può capire senza soldi dove vai
> 
> Ma dammi retta cerca fuori trovati  spazi magari anche lavorativi tira fuori i marroni ribalta  tutto o almeno prova non piangere solo non ho i soldi lei non vuole lei ha bisogno ma che cazzo !!
> ...


Sssssì e no.
Cioè, detto così è un po' troppo schematico, ma fa niente.
Secondo te dopo 30 anni può essere davvero solo per soldi?
Constati il fallimento, ma non puoi cancellare i sentimenti.
Per il resto sì, sono valutazioni che ho fatto.


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che non mi sembra un complimento


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché, il progetto non siamo noi? La coppia non è una società?
> Esiste solo il grande amore altrimenti tutto perde coerenza e logica?
> Esistono livelli differenti di sentimento, differenti modi di stare insieme, diversi scopi, mai uguali per tutta la vita.
> Quello che conta è che l'individuo nella coppia e nel progetto sia sereno a tratti felice e sappia evolversi, come alla fine non interessa.
> ...


Io trovo (al netto del tradimento) il tuo un discorso condivisibile, lasciando perdere le statistiche sugli anni di durata dell’attrazione, che del resto tu stesso smentisci quando dichiari che desideri tua moglie.

Il matrimonio è un sodalizio, è la prima cellula della società e si basa su una scelta d’amore o può basarsi su altre ragioni di affinità, come lo è stato per millenni e continua a esserlo in altri paesi.

Credo che ognuno dovrebbe riflettere sulle proprie aspettative e dovrebbe valutare se siano realistiche e soprattutto se siano reali o indotte da una narrazione delle relazioni di tipo culturale.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se non comprendi il punto di vista del traditore e ti metti sempre sul podio come vittima, non ci arriverai mai.
> Devi metterti dall'altra parte. Devi capire come si sta dall'altra parte.


Devi ?

Sicuro che 'devi' ?

Questa è un'operazione che eventualmente si _può _fare, ma che non si può assolutamente imporre al tradito.

Assolutamente. 

L'idea che si _debba _necessariamente comprendere il punto di vista e le 'motivazioni' (vabbè) di chi ci ha tradito può, si e no, rimanere una delle tante opzioni (peraltro, assolutamente marginale) ma ritenere che lo si _debba _fare è una violenza pura e semplice nonchè un comodissimo lasciapassare per chi ci ha traditi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2018)

Aggiungo che l’idea di matrimonio diffusa è piuttosto statica e troppi non hanno non solo la capacità di maturare individualmente, ma tanto meno come coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Io non voglio avere nulla a che fare con chi mi mente e mi inganna. Tutto qui.


Nemmeno io.. e va tutto benissimo, ma è un cane che si morde la coda, perché si torna al punto di partenza

Io non ti mento e non ti inganno: sono onesto

Ti dico il mio desiderio

"Cuore.. io mi sto accorgendo che Gina, che fino a poco tempo fa mi era solo simpatica, adesso la desidero fisicamente.. non so come sia successo, ma sta succedendo, e il mio desiderio di lei è forte e chiaro.

Volevo dirtelo perché sono onesto, io sto desiderando fisicamente Gina, e questo è. 
Non voglio domande da parte tua, non voglio aiuto, non voglio commiserazione, 
non voglio nemmeno aprire un discorso con te su questo MIO desiderio verso di lei, davvero.. non voglio altro che "tu sappia"..
Perché io sono onesto, e non ti mento ne ti inganno"


Te che faresti? Saresti quindi felice di stare accanto a me, che non ti mento ne ti inganno?


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'il superamento della fedeltà fisica' può concretarsi in un tradimento che, per essere tale, presuppone l'essere 'presi per il culo'.
> 
> Mettendo in conto la prima si dà per scontata la seconda.


Certo. Ma non è la prima che brucia di più, non a lungo termine. Ripeto, in una coppia datata, dove la passione si è assopita, si può anche ammettere che subentri il desiderio per altri. Fa male, ma lo comprendi, con fatica riesci a sistemarlo in un quadro che abbia un senso.

La presa per il culo no. Una persona che finge di esserti fedele e non lo è, è quanto di più detestabile ci sia. Lo è nell'amicizia, lo è nei rapporti di lavoro, lo è a maggior ragione in una coppia, dove ci si abbandona all'altro con fiducia, ci si mette totalmente in gioco.

Io ricordo che la rabbia c'era, sí, a pensare alle mani di mio marito che palpavano altre tette e culi, ma c'era ancora di più quando pensavo che mentre io lo chiamavo in ufficio chiedendogli se io e i bambini dovessimo aspettarlo per cena, lui si era attardato per cercare una donna con cui scopare. Che il giorno del suo compleanno, mentre io coi bambini mi affannavo a fare la spesa dopo il lavoro per preparargli una cenetta a sorpresa, lui si era concesso una scopata come regalo. Poi è tornato a casa a soffiare le candeline sulla torta che gli avevo preparato.

Sai che c'è? Che queste cose ancora oggi mi danno sui nervi e mi fanno sentire stupida e indifesa.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vado a intuito cercando di capire quello che hai scritto...
> Moni, non ho detto che farei male a farmi gli affari miei.
> Dico che agli affari miei do un nome, dopodiché faccio comunque le mie scelte con consapevolezza e senza trovare giustificazioni.
> E' un concetto un po' diverso.
> ...


È una logica molto curiosa, quella secondo la quale se tu tradisci, allora anche io sono legittimato a tradire, e sono pure bravo :rotfl:

Dà molto il senso della "sacralità" di quel patto di fedeltà con cui ci si riempie la bocca, a volte

Che di sacro ha ben poco

Somiglia più a un "reggiamoci le mutande finché si può, e il primo che cede libera tutti"  :rotfl:


----------



## Moni (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmeno io.. e va tutto benissimo, ma è un cane che si morde la coda, perché si torna al punto di partenza
> 
> Io non ti mento e non ti inganno: sono onesto
> 
> ...


Ma scusate a sto desiderio si può anche dire no 
Non è questione di vita o di morte 
Hai condiviso bene mo ti tieni la voglia come io delle meringhe ma ho il colesterolo alto 

Se ti innamori perché là frequenti vuol dire che c'è già stato un qualcosa che ti è scattato può succedere parliamone
Ma la voglia ...


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Certo. Ma non è la prima che brucia di più, non a lungo termine. Ripeto, in una coppia datata, dove la passione si è assopita, si può anche ammettere che subentri il desiderio per altri. Fa male, ma lo comprendi, con fatica riesci a sistemarlo in un quadro che abbia un senso.
> 
> La presa per il culo no. Una persona che finge di esserti fedele e non lo è, è quanto di più detestabile ci sia. Lo è nell'amicizia, lo è nei rapporti di lavoro, lo è a maggior ragione in una coppia, dove ci si abbandona all'altro con fiducia, ci si mette totalmente in gioco.
> 
> ...


Secondo me fai confusione.

Se ammetti - con dolore - 'il desiderio per altri' devi necessariamente accettare la 'presa per il culo' qualora si venga traditi.

La devi accettare perchè la seconda è necessaria per la prima.

Non c'è tradimento senza inganni e bugie.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmeno io.. e va tutto benissimo, ma è un cane che si morde la coda, perché si torna al punto di partenza
> 
> Io non ti mento e non ti inganno: sono onesto
> 
> ...


Felice no, ma 1) apprezzerei l'onestà e questo rafforzerebbe la stima nei tuoi confronti, che ti sei messo in gioco. 2) cercherei insieme a te di capire il da farsi: possiamo inglobare questo tuo desiderio nel tessuto di fantasie che ci siamo creati come coppia (ammesso che ci sia)? Possiamo sperimentare un momento in cui possiamo concederci entrambi più libertà? Possiamo permetterci di approfondire insieme, magari con un terapeuta o anche senza, perché è nato questo desiderio, che magari non mi fa piacere? Posso accettare che dopo tanto tempo insieme, non sono l'unica a suscitare in te emozioni erotiche? 3) mi lasci il diritto di scegliere se stare con un uomo che ha voglia di farsi altre donne.

Come vedi si apre un mondo da esplorare.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Secondo me fai confusione.
> 
> Se ammetti - con dolore - 'il desiderio per altri' devi necessariamente accettare la 'presa per il culo' qualora si venga traditi.
> 
> ...


Non capisco. Se accetto che tu desideri altre e che possa andare a letto con altre, perché tu onestamente mi hai reso partecipe della cosa, poi non posso lamentarmi di essere stata tradita.
Puó farmi male, posso non accettare di stare nella situazione, posso reagire e comportarmi come te, ma sicuramente non mi hai preso in giro.

Di questo si parlava con Skorpio.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Non capisco. Se accetto che tu desideri altre e che possa andare a letto con altre, perché tu onestamente mi hai reso partecipe della cosa, poi non posso lamentarmi di essere stata tradita.
> Puó farmi male, posso non accettare di stare nella situazione, posso reagire e comportarmi come te, ma sicuramente non mi hai preso in giro.
> 
> Di questo si parlava con Skorpio.


Se ti ha 'reso partecipe' non è tradimento.

Dove c'è consenso non c'è tradimento.

L'ipotesi di cui parli nella pratica non si realizza praticamente MAI.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non c'è tradimento senza inganni e bugie.


Certo, ma puó esistere la rinuncia consapevole all'esclusivitá fisica all'interno della coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma scusate a sto desiderio si può anche dire no
> Non è questione di vita o di morte
> Hai condiviso bene mo ti tieni la voglia come io delle meringhe ma ho il colesterolo alto
> 
> ...


Intanto io ti dico il desiderio..

Te lo comunico. 

Sono onesto.

Il si è il no fanno parte di un agire

Il desiderio sta a monte di un agire, io sono onesto e ti informo.

Si invoca onestà, io la starei presentando "pulita"

Non sto condividendo, sto "informando"

Quindi dovrebbe andare bene, o ancora non va bene?

Te che faresti?


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se ti ha 'reso partecipe' non è tradimento.
> 
> Dove c'è consenso non c'è tradimento.
> 
> L'ipotesi di cui parli nella pratica non si realizza praticamente MAI.


Non è vero. Io conosco più di una coppia in cui entrambi stanno insieme accettando l'infedeltà dell'altro.
Sicuramente è un percorso doloroso, anche solo per uno dei due. Ma l'accettazione arriva proprio in virtù della consapevolezza che il desiderio spesso è destinato a spegnersi nel tempo.

Sono situazioni che non capisco, personalmente, soprattutto dopo averne sperimentato gli esiti infelici, ma sicuramente stimo più una persona che arriva a questo tipo di step, piuttosto che i mariti e le mogli che cornificano a raffica all'insaputa del coniuge senza assumersi la responsabilità del proprio agire.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Certo, ma puó esistere la rinuncia consapevole all'esclusivitá fisica all'interno della coppia.


La coppia presuppone DUE persone.

La 'rinuncia consapevole all'esclusività fisica' - se comunicata all'altra persona - non concreta un tradimento.

La si può accettare o meno ma è emersa, è comunicata, non vive di bugie e sotterfugi.

E' un altro sport.

Lo sport di cui si discetta qui è quello dove bugie e inganni sono la base, la benzina di un rapporto tenuto nascosto.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo sport di cui si discetta qui è quello dove bugie e inganni sono la base, la benzina di un rapporto tenuto nascosto.


No, Skorpio parlava di raccontare onestamente i propri desideri al coniuge e io a questo ho risposto.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Non è vero. Io conosco più di una coppia in cui entrambi stanno insieme accettando l'infedeltà dell'altro.
> Sicuramente è un percorso doloroso, anche solo per uno dei due. Ma l'accettazione arriva proprio in virtù della consapevolezza che il desiderio spesso è destinato a spegnersi nel tempo.
> 
> Sono situazioni che non capisco, personalmente, soprattutto dopo averne sperimentato gli esiti infelici, ma sicuramente stimo più una persona che arriva a questo tipo di step, piuttosto che i mariti e le mogli che cornificano a raffica all'insaputa del coniuge senza assumersi la responsabilità del proprio agire.


Pure io ne conosco e paradossalmente preferisco anch'io situazioni di quel tipo, sebbene costituiscano una percentuale assolutamente irrilevante della galassia 'infedeltà'...


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> No, Skorpio parlava di raccontare onestamente i propri desideri al coniuge e io a questo ho risposto.


 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] portava - credo - un esempio paradossale...


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Felice no, ma 1) apprezzerei l'onestà e questo rafforzerebbe la stima nei tuoi confronti, che ti sei messo in gioco. 2) cercherei insieme a te di capire il da farsi: possiamo inglobare questo tuo desiderio nel tessuto di fantasie che ci siamo creati come coppia (ammesso che ci sia)? Possiamo sperimentare un momento in cui possiamo concederci entrambi più libertà? Possiamo permetterci di approfondire insieme, magari con un terapeuta o anche senza, perché è nato questo desiderio, che magari non mi fa piacere? Posso accettare che dopo tanto tempo insieme, non sono l'unica a suscitare in te emozioni erotiche? 3) mi lasci il diritto di scegliere se stare con un uomo che ha voglia di farsi altre donne.
> 
> Come vedi si apre un mondo da esplorare.


La verità è che 'l'onestà' deve emergere nel momento in cui si viene scoperti.
Quello è il momento in cui non si può e non si deve più fingere.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Pure io ne conosco e paradossalmente preferisco anch'io situazioni di quel tipo, sebbene costituiscano una percentuale assolutamente irrilevante della galassia 'infedeltà'...


Sicuramente. Perché sono rospi comunque difficili da ingoiare.

Eppure alcune di queste coppie fanno quasi tenerezza in questo loro sodalizio.
E la loro stima reciproca resiste.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] portava - credo - un esempio paradossale...


Io non lo considero paradossale, affatto.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Felice no, ma 1) apprezzerei l'onestà e questo rafforzerebbe la stima nei tuoi confronti, che ti sei messo in gioco. 2) cercherei insieme a te di capire il da farsi: possiamo inglobare questo tuo desiderio nel tessuto di fantasie che ci siamo creati come coppia (ammesso che ci sia)? Possiamo sperimentare un momento in cui possiamo concederci entrambi più libertà? Possiamo permetterci di approfondire insieme, magari con un terapeuta o anche senza, perché è nato questo desiderio, che magari non mi fa piacere? Posso accettare che dopo tanto tempo insieme, non sono l'unica a suscitare in te emozioni erotiche? 3) mi lasci il diritto di scegliere se stare con un uomo che ha voglia di farsi altre donne.
> 
> Come vedi si apre un mondo da esplorare.


Non si apre nulla

Io ti informo e basta, non ti chiedo di fare comunella con te del MIO desiderio.

Non ti chiedo nulla, ti informo, sono onesto


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] portava - credo - un esempio paradossale...


Il paradosso è che chi viene informato , si sente "investito" perfino di condividere, aiutare, etc...

Essere onesti vuol dire informare.

Si confonde l'onestà con la RICHIESTA di complicità (che è tutt'altro rispetto alla onestà)

Paradossale è "chiedere" onestà, che poi si scambia subito per altro


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non si apre nulla
> 
> Io ti informo e basta, non ti chiedo di fare comunella con te del MIO desiderio.
> 
> Non ti chiedo nulla, ti informo, sono onesto


E io posso prenderti a scarpate?
Vuoi condividere con me che ti scoperesti un'altra? E io che devo dirti?
Ma smazzati le tue paturnie nel modo che ritieni migliore e sii responsabile delle eventuali conseguenze


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo (al netto del tradimento) il tuo un discorso condivisibile, lasciando perdere le statistiche sugli anni di durata dell’attrazione, che del resto tu stesso smentisci quando dichiari che desideri tua moglie.
> 
> Il matrimonio è un sodalizio, è la prima cellula della società e si basa su una scelta d’amore o può basarsi su altre ragioni di affinità, come lo è stato per millenni e continua a esserlo in altri paesi.
> 
> *Credo che ognuno dovrebbe riflettere sulle proprie aspettative e dovrebbe valutare se siano realistiche e soprattutto se siano reali o indotte da una narrazione delle relazioni di tipo culturale*.


Credo che questo sia un ottimo spunto.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiedersi se è un complimento o meno è fuorviante.
> 
> Diciamo che chi la sa gestire come hai scritto è più adatto di altri a governare una doppia vita.
> 
> Sostengo da sempre che il tradimento non è per tutti.


Più che governare è dare la giusta collocazione
Troppo spesso vedo persone che sostituiscono il compagno con l'amante in gesti, in tempo, in molti altri modi
Per me è fondamentale avere delle priorità e quando l'amante diventa prioritario fermarsi allontanarsi e ricollocare.
Quando si mischia realtà e isola felice inziano i problemi e soprattutto è ora di fare un esame della propria vita


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Devi ?
> 
> Sicuro che 'devi' ?
> 
> ...


Lo si deve fare se si vuole continuare a vivere con la persona che ci ha tradito.
Non per lei, ma per noi che restiamo e non vogliamo farci male perseverando nel rancore o alzando muri per tutta la vita.
Altrimenti c'è la separazione, che è decisamente meglio che vivere con chi non si accetta più.


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. e l'ho fatto per mettere a nudo l'onestà
> 
> Se invece avessi aggiunto la volontà di dialogo, lei non sarebbe stata propriamente "onesta"
> 
> ...


Non credo proprio che onestà e bisogno di aiuto si autoescludano
Io sono onesto con l'altra persona perchè la rispetto e se la amo ancora non voglio rinunciare al suo affetto proprio mancandogli di rispetto
Se io e mia moglie non avessimo più rapporti sessuali per scelta di lei, io posso onestamente dirle che per me la situazione è insostenibile e che questo mi spinge da un lato a cercare fuori e dall'altro sentendomi non "desiderato" a consumare l'amore che provo verso di lei, sono onesto e offro ad entrambi (perchè siamo coppia) la possibilità di capire cosa ci stà succedendo cercando delle soluzioni
Se tradisco e basta esco dalla coppia e lo faccio in modo disonesto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Felice no, ma 1) apprezzerei l'onestà e questo rafforzerebbe la stima nei tuoi confronti, che ti sei messo in gioco. 2) cercherei insieme a te di capire il da farsi: possiamo inglobare questo tuo desiderio nel tessuto di fantasie che ci siamo creati come coppia (ammesso che ci sia)? Possiamo sperimentare un momento in cui possiamo concederci entrambi più libertà? Possiamo permetterci di approfondire insieme, magari con un terapeuta o anche senza, perché è nato questo desiderio, che magari non mi fa piacere? Posso accettare che dopo tanto tempo insieme, non sono l'unica a suscitare in te emozioni erotiche? 3) mi lasci il diritto di scegliere se stare con un uomo che ha voglia di farsi altre donne.
> 
> Come vedi si apre un mondo da esplorare.


Non lo fa nessuno.
Perché ne deriverebbero rogne e il rischio di perdere il rapporto principale a cui tengono.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> No, Skorpio parlava di raccontare onestamente i propri desideri al coniuge e io a questo ho risposto.


Non è più un tradimento. E' una richiesta di rompere il patto di esclusività pur rimanendo fedeli (ovvero corrispondendo alla fiducia corrisposta dall'altro).


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2018)

Ma che novità ragazzi!
Se è uno solo che si fa i cazzi suoi, siamo ai tempi delle nonne, con gli uomini con le loro esigenze e le donne a governare la famiglia.
Se entrambi è la coppia aperta che crea inevitabilmente disequilibri.
Sia perché è difficile che entrambi abbiano la stessa propensione verso l’esterno, uno può essere per “basta che respiri” e l’altro “mi deve coinvolgere”. Generalmente poi è il primo che è geloso.
Se fatto insieme si ripresentano gli stessi problemi della coppia aperta e uno dei due finirà per subire. Non dubito che ci sia chi ricerchi proprio una situazione di sottomissione. Ma non facciamo passare ste cazzate da bimbetti che vogliono un giochino ogni volta che vanno al supermercato per soluzioni geniali.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che novità ragazzi!
> Se è uno solo che si fa i cazzi suoi, siamo ai tempi delle nonne, con gli uomini con le loro esigenze e le donne a governare la famiglia.
> Se entrambi è la coppia aperta che crea inevitabilmente disequilibri.
> Sia perché è difficile che entrambi abbiano la stessa propensione verso l’esterno, uno può essere per “basta che respiri” e l’altro “mi deve coinvolgere”. Generalmente poi è il primo che è geloso.
> Se fatto insieme si ripresentano gli stessi problemi della coppia aperta e uno dei due finirà per subire. Non dubito che ci sia chi ricerchi proprio una situazione di sottomissione. Ma non facciamo passare ste cazzate da bimbetti che vogliono un giochino ogni volta che vanno al supermercato per soluzioni geniali.


Infatti.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2018)

In realtà si richiede di tornare single solo sessualmente (con il rischio di coinvolgimenti sentimentali) in una fase di relativa giovinezza, ma con impegni famigliari ed economici importanti che non consentono la separazione, ma mantenendo la previdenza famigliare e di coppia per quando non si sarà più in grado.
Divertentissimo.


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Certo. Ma non è la prima che brucia di più, non a lungo termine. Ripeto, in una coppia datata, dove la passione si è assopita, si può anche ammettere che subentri il desiderio per altri. Fa male, ma lo comprendi, con fatica riesci a sistemarlo in un quadro che abbia un senso.
> 
> La presa per il culo no. Una persona che finge di esserti fedele e non lo è, è quanto di più detestabile ci sia. Lo è nell'amicizia, lo è nei rapporti di lavoro, lo è a maggior ragione in una coppia, dove ci si abbandona all'altro con fiducia, ci si mette totalmente in gioco.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto, dalla prima all'ultima lettera ....


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E io posso prenderti a scarpate?
> Vuoi condividere con me che ti scoperesti un'altra? E io che devo dirti?
> Ma smazzati le tue paturnie nel modo che ritieni migliore e sii responsabile delle eventuali conseguenze


Io ad esempio mi incazzare i come una furia di questa onestà.. aggratis

"Marito informato x onestà"

È ti quoto


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ad esempio *mi incazzare i come una furia di questa onestà.*. aggratis
> 
> "Marito informato x onestà"
> 
> È ti quoto


:applauso::applauso:


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lo si deve fare se si vuole continuare a vivere con la persona che ci ha tradito.
> Non per lei, ma per noi che restiamo e non vogliamo farci male perseverando nel rancore o alzando muri per tutta la vita.
> Altrimenti c'è la separazione, che è decisamente meglio che vivere con chi non si accetta più.


Dobbiamo intenderci su cosa intendiamo per comprendere ....
Io posso comprendere le motivazioni ma ho tutto il diritto di ritenerle inaccettabili o perlomeno di ritenere tale il modo in cui si sono concretizzate


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che onestà e bisogno di aiuto si autoescludano
> Io sono onesto con l'altra persona perchè la rispetto e se la amo ancora non voglio rinunciare al suo affetto proprio mancandogli di rispetto
> Se io e mia moglie non avessimo più rapporti sessuali per scelta di lei, io posso onestamente dirle che per me la situazione è insostenibile e che questo mi spinge da un lato a cercare fuori e dall'altro sentendomi non "desiderato" a consumare l'amore che provo verso di lei, sono onesto e offro ad entrambi (perchè siamo coppia) la possibilità di capire cosa ci stà succedendo cercando delle soluzioni
> Se tradisco e basta esco dalla coppia e lo faccio in modo disonesto


Io non ho scritto che si autoescludono, ho detto che sono 2 cose diverse

Se io sono un ladro, e ti dico : sono un ladro e stasera vado a derubare. - io con te sono onesto

Se ti dico: sono un ladro e stasera vado a rubare, me le copri le spalle? - sono onesto, ma ho anche BISOGNO della tua spalla

L'onestà pulita è la prima.

Io non la apprezzo, però rispetto chi la invoca.

Ma è questa


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La verità è che 'l'onestà' deve emergere nel momento in cui si viene scoperti.
> Quello è il momento in cui non si può e non si deve più fingere.


Ma quello è il momento in cui la tua onestà ha valore prossimo allo zero ...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ma quello è il momento in cui la tua onestà ha valore prossimo allo zero ...


Non sono d'accordo
Nel momento in cui mi scopri secondo me devo assumermi le mie resposabilità e dirti come stanno le cose
Indolare la pillola è ancora peggio di quello che confessa per essere perdonato o trovare conforto
E qui di traditori che hanno raccontato cose che, da traditrice, non riesco a capire come si possano credere, ne sono passati parecchi
ma probabilmente molti traditi preferiscono così e qualche traditore lo sa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E non è peggio?
> Una ripicca è fare qualcosa contro qualcuno.
> Un tradimento è fare qualcosa per sé.
> Personalmente scoparsi qualcuna per ripicca lo trovo di uno squallore insopportabile.
> Che almeno sia una che ti piace e per cui ne valga la pena. Almeno quello.


 comunque sia non vale la pena dirlo, se io fossi sua moglie sapendo mi sentirei più leggera


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho scritto che si autoescludono, ho detto che sono 2 cose diverse
> 
> Se io sono un ladro, e ti dico : sono un ladro e stasera vado a derubare. - io con te sono onesto
> 
> ...


Skorpio la richiesta di aiuto non sporca l'onestà la rinforza.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Dobbiamo intenderci su cosa intendiamo per comprendere ....
> Io posso comprendere le motivazioni ma *ho tutto il diritto di ritenerle inaccettabil*i o perlomeno di ritenere tale il modo in cui si sono concretizzate


Assolutamente sì.
Ma come può essere compatibile questo con il desiderio di convivere ancora con tua moglie?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Skorpio la richiesta di aiuto non sporca l'onestà la rinforza.


Cioè tu vorresti che tua moglie di chiedesse aiuto perchè ha perso la testa per un altro?


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> Nel momento in cui mi scopri secondo me devo assumermi le mie resposabilità e dirti come stanno le cose
> Indolare la pillola è ancora peggio di quello che confessa per essere perdonato o trovare conforto
> *E qui di traditori che hanno raccontato cose che, da traditrice, non riesco a capire come si possano credere, ne sono passati parecchi*
> ma probabilmente molti traditi preferiscono così e qualche traditore lo sa.


Appunto anche le cose vere raccontate sono difficilmente credibili da parte di chi è stato tradito, in quel momento si chiede per sapere ma tanto non si crede a ciò che ci viene detto ....


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> comunque sia non vale la pena dirlo, se io fossi sua moglie sapendo mi sentirei più leggera


Magari più leggera no, ma dubito che chi ha tradito non provi dolore a subire la stessa sorte.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Appunto anche le cose vere raccontate sono difficilmente credibili da parte di chi è stato tradito, in quel momento si chiede per sapere ma tanto non si crede a ciò che ci viene detto ....


Probabile
Ma quando quello che ti viene detto è palesemente una cazzata perchè crederci?


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Ma come può essere compatibile questo con il desiderio di convivere ancora con tua moglie?


Il desiderio di convivere viene dal reciproco impegno, io posso non accettare che lei si sia comportata in un certo modo, sta anche a lei decidere cosa fare, certo se mi dicesse che in una situazione analoga lei rifarebbe ciò che ha fatto non ci perdo tempo


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Skorpio la richiesta di aiuto non sporca l'onestà la rinforza.


Non credo l'onestà abbia bisogno di rinforzo

Quello che si rinforza nella richiesta di aiuto è solo il SENSO di quel dire

E un ruolo per te (impossibile peraltro da svolgere.. come l'aiuto io mia moglie? Mi faccio biondo? Gli faccio lo spogliarello? Mi metto la tutina di pelle per essere sexy?)

Perché sennò.. io credo che non abbia alcun senso

A meno di avere a che fare davvero con una stronza

E una stronza di quelle cattive e ciniche.

Però onesta


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cioè tu vorresti che tua moglie di chiedesse aiuto perchè ha perso la testa per un altro?


Nel caso di mia moglie, a detta di lei ovviamente, lei è lentamente scivolata dentro la situazione con il suo collega, non è stata una botta e via, mentre scivoli qualche cenno forse riesci a farlo e forse una richiesta di aiuto poteva essere ascoltata


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabile
> Ma quando quello che ti viene detto è palesemente una cazzata perchè crederci?


Amen


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Magari più leggera no, ma dubito che chi ha tradito non provi dolore a subire la stessa sorte.


non ne sono così sicura. Caso esempio francoff, la moglie ha smesso perché scoperta e non voleva a conti fatti far saltare la famiglia.
Magari è rimasta soffrendo per essersi dovuta staccare dall'altro, ora fracoff dice ti ho tradito per ripicca. Se fossi in lei non mi sentirei più tanto in colpa, anzi cambierei atteggiamento senza più affannarmi per farmi perdonare


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Skorpio la richiesta di aiuto non sporca l'onestà la rinforza.


Ma chi è il coniuge?
Un genitore?
Un infermiere?
Non è una richiesta di aiuto, è una implicita richiesta di permesso di eludere il patto di esclusività.
E' così difficile capirlo?
E' come chiedere "Posso scoparmi un altro? Cambia qualcosa tra noi se lo faccio? Ti dispiace?".
Oh, mia moglie si fece scoprire così "Posso uscire a cena con uno?".
Il tutto per paura di essere scoperta, per ansia.
Ma che c....
Tutto il casino è partito da una sua incapacità di gestire una sua esigenza, un suo stato emotivo.
E ha buttato addosso a me tutto questo, facendomi stare male nei mesi successivi, coinvolgendomi in qualcosa che era e doveva restare suo e che non dovevo scoprire.
Se si tiene al progetto e all'altro, o non si tradisce, che sarebbe meglio, o se lo si fa si tace.


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo l'onestà abbia bisogno di rinforzo
> 
> Quello che si rinforza nella richiesta di aiuto è solo il SENSO di quel dire
> 
> ...


Si rinforza l'onestà perchè non è fine a se stessa, non è uno scarico della coscienza così poi trombo meglio
Se cerchiamo di capire insieme cosa non stà funzionando riusciamo a recuperare un rapporto, anche se la scelta finale fosse la separazione


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Nel caso di mia moglie, a detta di lei ovviamente, lei è lentamente scivolata dentro la situazione con il suo collega, non è stata una botta e via, mentre scivoli qualche cenno forse riesci a farlo e forse una richiesta di aiuto poteva essere ascoltata


Ma se hai 15 anni e sei mio figlio ascolto la richiesta di aiuto.
Se sei il mio compagno mi domando come ho fatto a sposare uno che non sa smazzarsi da solo (in qualunque modo decida sia meglio) una situazione da cui io devo essere tutelata. E invece mi ci ficchi dentro con tutte le scarpe?
Così se te la trombi mi incazzo perchè me ne hai parlato e se non te la trombi avrò sempre il dubbio che questo è un tuo rimpianto.
E visto che io ci ho messo circa 6 mesi a scivolarci ti dico che in 6 mesi, ma anche in una settimana, hai mille volte l'opportunità di tirarti fuori. Per altro l'altra persona più di una volta mi ha dato il tempo e il modo di riflettere su quello che stavo facendo. Se non lo fai non c'è aiuto che regga.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2018)

Sempre a discutere, ma nessuno mai che racconta di una bella trombata.

Uff che vita triste


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Nel caso di mia moglie, a detta di lei ovviamente, lei è lentamente scivolata dentro la situazione con il suo collega, non è stata una botta e via, mentre scivoli qualche cenno forse riesci a farlo e forse una richiesta di aiuto poteva essere ascoltata


Credimi che non aveva alcuna intenzione di essere aiutata.
E' adulta. Ha fatto tutto da sola, le è piaciuto e basta.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sempre a discutere, ma nessuno mai che racconta di una bella trombata.
> 
> Uff che vita triste


Quelle si vivono e non si raccontano


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ne sono così sicura. Caso esempio francoff, la moglie ha smesso perché scoperta e non voleva a conti fatti far saltare la famiglia.
> Magari è rimasta soffrendo per essersi dovuta staccare dall'altro, ora fracoff dice ti ho tradito per ripicca. Se fossi in lei non mi sentirei più tanto in colpa, *anzi cambierei atteggiamento senza più affannarmi per farmi perdonare*


Potrebbe anche essere peggiore la reazione, nel caso l'altro lei lo abbia dovuto lasciare per non far saltare la famiglia,  nel caso vi fosse ancora un legame con l'amante e sia stata imposta una scelta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quelle si vivono e non si raccontano


ma smorzare un pochino questa depressione dilagante.
Oggi ho visto uno , calzoncini torso nudo, un fisico da urlo, abbronzato, mezza età. 
Caxxo mi è salita la pressione


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma chi è il coniuge?
> Un genitore?
> Un infermiere?
> Non è una richiesta di aiuto, è una implicita richiesta di permesso di eludere il patto di esclusività.
> ...


E secondo te un problema di coppia come lo risolviamo? Ognuno con la sua amante?
Tu ti sei fermato al caso di tua moglie che ti ha chiesto il permesso per cenare con l'altro da cui immagino una tua sana gelosia e voglia di capire, ma non ti ha detto davvero cosa si nascondeva dietro quell'invito, non è stata onesta
La sua incapacità non è stata quella di non riuscire a tacere,  ma quella di non riconoscere nella domanda che ti ha fatto il senso di colpa che l'avrebbe presa successivamente


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Credimi che non aveva alcuna intenzione di essere aiutata.
> E' adulta. Ha fatto tutto da sola, le è piaciuto e basta.


Credimi, l'avevo capito.


----------



## HP72 (29 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se hai 15 anni e sei mio figlio ascolto la richiesta di aiuto.
> Se sei il mio compagno mi domando come ho fatto a sposare uno che non sa smazzarsi da solo (in qualunque modo decida sia meglio) una situazione da cui io devo essere tutelata. E invece mi ci ficchi dentro con tutte le scarpe?
> Così se te la trombi mi incazzo perchè me ne hai parlato e *se non te la trombi avrò sempre il dubbio che questo è un tuo rimpianto.*
> E visto che io ci ho messo circa 6 mesi a scivolarci ti dico che in 6 mesi, ma anche in una settimana, hai mille volte l'opportunità di tirarti fuori. Per altro l'altra persona più di una volta mi ha dato il tempo e il modo di riflettere su quello che stavo facendo. Se non lo fai non c'è aiuto che regga.


Non mi risulta che trombare l'amante sia una prescrizione medica, se non lo faceva è perchè fra le due opzioni trombo e mento a mia moglie o non trombo ma provo a ricostruire con lei aveva scelto la seconda


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Si rinforza l'onestà perchè non è fine a se stessa, non è uno scarico della coscienza così poi trombo meglio
> Se cerchiamo di capire insieme cosa non stà funzionando riusciamo a recuperare un rapporto, anche se la scelta finale fosse la separazione


Ma lei non vuole affatto "cercare di capire insieme cosa non sta funzionando"

Questa è una cosa tutta TUA

Lei vuole solo essere ONESTA

E ha capito tutto del suo desiderio.. 

È ti dice onestamente che vuole essere trombata, spogliata, leccata.. spupazzata come una bambolina da Gino.

Può dirti QUESTO

La sua onestà trova QUESTO..

È sente che tra le mani l"uccello e la lingua di Gino lei funziona a meraviglia..

E te lo dice con ONESTÀ


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma smorzare un pochino questa depressione dilagante.
> Oggi ho visto uno , calzoncini torso nudo, un fisico da urlo, abbronzato, mezza età.
> Caxxo mi è salita la pressione


:sonar::sonar:
Grande!


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E secondo te un problema di coppia come lo risolviamo? Ognuno con la sua amante?
> Tu ti sei fermato al caso di tua moglie che ti ha chiesto il permesso per cenare con l'altro da cui immagino una tua sana gelosia e voglia di capire, *ma non ti ha detto davvero cosa si nascondeva dietro quell'invito, non è stata onesta*
> La sua incapacità non è stata quella di non riuscire a tacere,  ma quella di non riconoscere nella domanda che ti ha fatto il senso di colpa che l'avrebbe presa successivamente


Credo sia impossibile essere onesti quando si ha una relazione clandestina.
E non mi riferisco solo a mia moglie. Non esiste proprio, non sono argomenti che puoi dire a chi ti ama o sta con te senza destabilizzare.


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma smorzare un pochino questa depressione dilagante.
> Oggi ho visto uno , calzoncini torso nudo, un fisico da urlo, abbronzato, mezza età.
> Caxxo mi è salita la pressione



Fantastico!!!!    Io invece ho conosciuto una architetta che...!!! madonna che femminilità!


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E visto che io ci ho messo circa 6 mesi a scivolarci ti dico che in 6 mesi, ma anche in una settimana, hai mille volte l'opportunità di tirarti fuori. .


Eh sì... 

Solo che torna male dire che "era dolce quello scivolare.."


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oggi ho visto uno , calzoncini torso nudo, un fisico da urlo, abbronzato, mezza età.
> Caxxo mi è salita la pressione


Calmati

Ricordati che sei una donna ammodo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non mi risulta che trombare l'amante sia una prescrizione medica, se non lo faceva è perchè fra le due opzioni trombo e mento a mia moglie o non trombo ma provo a ricostruire con lei aveva scelto la seconda


Vero. Se non me ne parli e prendi una decisione
Nel momento in cui me ne parli io posso pensare di aver influenzato la tua decisione


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non mi risulta che trombare l'amante sia una prescrizione medica, se non lo faceva è perchè fra le due opzioni trombo e mento a mia moglie o non trombo ma provo a ricostruire con lei aveva scelto la seconda


Stai spostando dal "desiderio" all'agito

Qui ci sono molte donne che hanno tradito

Prova a chiedere a ciascuna di loro se quando tradiva si sentiva una donna "da aiutare" (malata)

Nessuna

La realtà cruda è questa

Il desiderio non è una malattia per la quale si chiede "aiuto" al partner

E chi davvero chiedesse aiuto, forse è malata davvero.. credimi, anche se pare sana 

Mia moglie mi ha tradito. È non aveva bisogno di alcun aiuto

Aveva desiderio del suo amante, punto e basta

Non si sentiva una "donna in difficoltà" per colpa del desiderio

Questa è la realtà cruda e crudele

Da accettare o rifiutare, ma quella era, è, e resta


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Fantastico!!!!    Io invece ho conosciuto una architetta che...!!! madonna che femminilità!


  un' archi tetta? Femminilità?
Anche tu a pressione sei messo bene oggi


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Calmati
> 
> Ricordati che sei una donna ammodo


 me ne ricorderò.........domani


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un' archi tetta? Femminilità?
> Anche tu a pressione sei messo bene oggi


sono due gg che ho finito un lavoro, lunedì ne inizio un' altro.....sto cazzeggiando e bevendo caffè con le colleghe


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> :sonar::sonar:
> Grande!


 ci vuole ogni tanto


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> sono due gg che ho finito un lavoro, lunedì ne inizio un' altro.....sto cazzeggiando e bevendo caffè con le colleghe


 e........su dai  un po di sprint è venerdì


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e........su dai  un po di sprint è venerdì


proprio ....
non vedo l ora che arrivi domenica


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma smorzare un pochino questa depressione dilagante.
> Oggi ho visto uno , calzoncini torso nudo, un fisico da urlo, abbronzato, mezza età.
> Caxxo mi è salita la pressione


Ne abbiamo qualcuno simile nella nostra compagnia quando ci vediamo nel weekend ma senza calzoncini.


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ci stiamo riprovando . Si entrambi , lei una relazione di dieci mesi , io una scopata dopo averla scoperta . Il sapere che lei non sa però mi pesa . Mi pesa vedere che sta facendo di tutto per rinascere come coppia ,  pure io ,ma sapere che non sa mi pare di tradirla una altra volta .



Io  il tuo senso di colpa non lo  capisco, e' stata una reazione  umana  comprensibile,  dopo un tradimento subìto e pure lungo, non e' neppure tradimento per me,  ma se ti fa stare male perche' non dirglielo?

Il fatto  che lei faccia di tutto per ricostruire, non credo cambierebbe le cose sapendolo.


----------



## stany (29 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusami Danny ma no ti prego
> Giustifichi tua moglie che ha fatto e detto l impossibile e Su di uno scivolone più che umano e comprensibile di Franco lo trovi di uno squallore insopportabile ?
> Oltretutto ci stanno riprovando mentre tu li  attendi un gesto della padrona come un Boby?
> Mai dispace ma te la canti te te la suoni e risuoni
> ...


l'amour c'est l'amour...


----------



## stany (29 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ci tengono alla coppia con l'amante [emoji41]


https://youtu.be/uwyAuaHg1QE


----------



## stany (29 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non proteggeva te, proteggeva la sua storia extra da te.


Vorrei ben vedere!


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2018)

stany ha detto:


> oriente70 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si ci tengono alla coppia con l'amante [emoji41]
> ...


Magari tutti e tre insieme .... Fanno pure gli schizzinosi "i traditori" in tre è da porci [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## stany (29 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma di Danny scusa i toni ma non ti si può leggere a volte
> Difendi l indifendibile X tutelarti
> 
> 
> È stata una grande stronza lo è tutto ora a negarsi che minimo con cosa ha fatto dovresti vivere di pompini di rendita ogni mattina


Ci sarà una ragione,se si nega? Non è che debba fare ammenda nei termini che prospetti tu; piuttosto al contrario... La lascio a pane e acqua......


----------



## stany (29 Giugno 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo dimostra che sei un soggetto 'adatto' al tradimento.



Polyamorosa....


----------



## Lara3 (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che onestà e bisogno di aiuto si autoescludano
> Io sono onesto con l'altra persona perchè la rispetto e se la amo ancora non voglio rinunciare al suo affetto proprio mancandogli di rispetto
> Se io e mia moglie non avessimo più rapporti sessuali per scelta di lei, io posso onestamente dirle che per me la situazione è insostenibile e che questo mi spinge da un lato a cercare fuori e dall'altro sentendomi non "desiderato" a consumare l'amore che provo verso di lei, sono onesto e offro ad entrambi (perchè siamo coppia) la possibilità di capire cosa ci stà succedendo cercando delle soluzioni
> Se tradisco e basta esco dalla coppia e lo faccio in modo disonesto


Molto bello il tuo ragionamento.
E mi fanno rabbia quelle mogli che si negano al marito. Voi che età avete ? 
Si può rinunciare a fare amore se si è avanti con l’eta ( più di 60-70), e potrei capirlo. Ma prima no. Senza motivi validi. 
E ti parlo da moglie tradita che non mi sono mai negata ( prima di scoprire il tradimento, adesso si, ovviamente ). 
Però una moglie ancora giovane che si nega spinge il marito a cercare affetto altrove, lo trovo comprensibile.
E stranamente questi mariti rifiutati si sentono in colpa se cercano fuori , mentre un chi tradisce una moglie disponibile non ha il minimo rimpianto.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Giugno 2018)

stany ha detto:


> l'amour c'est l'amour...


Riguardo la storia di Dany che per curiosità ho letto, ho molte perplessità anche io. 
La sta difendendo e giustificando dopo quello che ha fatto e fa. 
Se non ricordo male si nega ma nello stesso momento lo provoca. 
È crudele, peggio di qualsiasi vendetta da fare a un traditore, ma non a un tradito. 
Dany sei troppo buono o ... sei innamorato perso di tua moglie.


----------



## Mat78 (29 Giugno 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Riguardo la storia di Dany che per curiosità ho letto, ho molte perplessità anche io.
> La sta difendendo e giustificando dopo quello che ha fatto e fa.
> Se non ricordo male si nega ma nello stesso momento lo provoca.
> È crudele, peggio di qualsiasi vendetta da fare a un traditore, ma non a un tradito.
> Dany sei troppo buono o ... sei innamorato perso di tua moglie.


Ha paura di rimanere solo ed accetta di tutto.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non si apre nulla
> 
> Io ti informo e basta, non ti chiedo di fare comunella con te del MIO desiderio.
> 
> Non ti chiedo nulla, ti informo, sono onesto


Allora perché mi informi? Se non per aprire un dialogo e un confronto autentico?

A questo punto capisco che la tua è una sterile provocazione per sminuire chi sceglie di essere sincero e di condividere col partner ciò che prova davvero, anche se questo potrebbe comportare una costosa e faticosa rielaborazione della coppia (che dovrebbe essere l'ABC di ogni rapporto autentico).


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E non è peggio?
> Una ripicca è fare qualcosa contro qualcuno.
> Un tradimento è fare qualcosa per sé.
> Personalmente scoparsi qualcuna per ripicca lo trovo di uno squallore insopportabile.
> Che almeno sia una che ti piace e per cui ne valga la pena. Almeno quello.


Non sono d’accordo... 
raramente chi ha tradito per primo lo ha fatto perché innamorarti dell’amante... c’e chi si apre a nuove esperienze perché lo ritiene normale... 
scoprirlo magari ti apre la mente e ti dici...sai che c’e...quasi quasi voglio capire anch’io fedele tapino cosa ha provato ...o devo essere l’ultimo dei piela?
È ripicca? Forse no...
Le dighe si sono aperte quando il primo ha dato il buon esempio alzando l’asticella...,


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo fa nessuno.
> Perché ne deriverebbero rogne e il rischio di perdere il rapporto principale a cui tengono.


Ribadisco, non è vero che non lo fa nessuno. Qualcuno che vuole elaborare il suo desiderio di evasione col partner c'è.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Si rinforza l'onestà perchè non è fine a se stessa, non è uno scarico della coscienza così poi trombo meglio
> Se cerchiamo di capire insieme cosa non stà funzionando riusciamo a recuperare un rapporto, anche se la scelta finale fosse la separazione


Hai una mentalità un po' troppo evoluta per chi pensa che trombare allegramente all'insaputa del coniuge sia da gente forte e matura che sa smazzarsi i suoi problemi da solo 
Non posso approvati, ma lo farei volentieri.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non mi risulta che trombare l'amante sia una prescrizione medica, se non lo faceva è perchè fra le due opzioni trombo e mento a mia moglie o non trombo ma provo a ricostruire con lei aveva scelto la seconda


:up:


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma chi è il coniuge?
> Un genitore?
> Un infermiere?
> Non è una richiesta di aiuto, è una implicita richiesta di permesso di eludere il patto di esclusività.
> ...


Intanto cominciamo col dire che anche un adulto può trovarsi in crisi e chiedere aiuto. Mi spiazza un po' questa visione dell'adulto come un monolite totalmente autosufficiente che se ha un problema, un desiderio, una paura, un impulso, deve contare solo su se stesso.
E con questi presupposti voi create un rapporto di coppia?
Cos'è per voi stare in coppia? Condividere spesa, casa, figli, e poi quando uno dei due va in crisi se la deve smazzare da solo?

Poi, non è un'implicita richiesta di eludere il patto di esclusività.
È più o meno questo:

Lavoro con un collega piuttosto carino, mi piace, lui ci prova con me. Il mio matrimonio va abbastanza bene, alti e bassi...non mi pare ci siano problemi. Eppure questo tizio mi prende da morire e non capisco perché. Vorrei lasciarmi andare...che faccio?

Risposta 1: faccio finta di niente e aspetto che passi. Ma passerà? Perché provo questa pulsione cosí forte a tradire mio marito? E se dovesse ripresentarsi in futuro che faccio?

Risposta 2: il mio collega mi piace troppo e ci vado a letto, una, due, tre, cento volte. Mi fa impazzire e fare le cose di nascosto da mio marito è anche più eccitante. Non voglio farmi beccare, mi vivo questa cosa e la tengo per me.

Risposta 3: tengo molto al rapporto con mio marito e sento che questo mio desiderio potrebbe essere un segnale di qualcosa che non va nel nostro rapporto. So che è difficile, ma lo rispetto troppo e non voglio ingannarlo. Gli parlerò di ciò che sento e proviamo a vedere insieme come affrontare la cosa. So che gli farò male, ma prenderlo per il culo mi sembra una mancanza di rispetto che lui non si merita.

A prescindere da quello che pensate, io vorrei essere la compagna di una persona che ragiona nel modo n° 3. Che mi renda partecipe di ciò che sente. Che sia sincera. Che mi dia la possibilità di scegliere, eventualmente anche di mandarla a cagare.

Poi voi preferite le corna e un rapporto di non detto e non condiviso? Siete isole, io no. Io voglio raggiungere, toccare, capire. Non esiste altro modo, per me, di concepire un rapporto umano autentico.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Intanto cominciamo col dire che anche un adulto può trovarsi in crisi e chiedere aiuto. Mi spiazza un po' questa visione dell'adulto come un monolite totalmente autosufficiente che se ha un problema, un desiderio, una paura, un impulso, deve contare solo su se stesso.
> E con questi presupposti voi create un rapporto di coppia?
> Cos'è per voi stare in coppia? Condividere spesa, casa, figli, e poi quando uno dei due va in crisi se la deve smazzare da solo?
> 
> ...


Quoto doppio carpiato .


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Allora perché mi informi? Se non per aprire un dialogo e un confronto autentico?
> 
> A questo punto capisco che la tua è una sterile provocazione per sminuire chi sceglie di essere sincero e di condividere col partner ciò che prova davvero, anche se questo potrebbe comportare una costosa e faticosa rielaborazione della coppia (che dovrebbe essere l'ABC di ogni rapporto autentico).


Perché sono onesto e non voglio prenderti per il culo 

Qui è stata reclamata onestà

Questa sarebbe l'onestà che può presentare un portatore di desiderio al partner, desiderio provato nei confronti una persona fuori dal rapporto

La tua domanda è pertinente.

La richiesta di "onestà" è quanto di più ipocrita si possa esprimere, ma è una ipocrisia in buona fede

Perché con quella onestà poi non ci se ne farebbe una sega nulla.

Si reclama ONESTA' perché in realtà si reclama un RUOLO nel desiderio del partner

Magari il ruolo di salvatori, o i guaritori.. o non so cosa

Ma il ruolo.. ahimè.. (e lo dico da tradito) non c'è

Siamo FUORI


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché sono onesto e non voglio prenderti per il culo
> 
> Qui è stata reclamata onestà
> 
> ...


Quotidssimo
Un ruolo che non vorrei mai mi fosse dato dal mio compagno. Mi sentirei di non ricoprire più il reale ruolo di compagna


----------



## stany (29 Giugno 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Riguardo la storia di Dany che per curiosità ho letto, ho molte perplessità anche io.
> La sta difendendo e giustificando dopo quello che ha fatto e fa.
> Se non ricordo male si nega ma nello stesso momento lo provoca.
> È crudele, peggio di qualsiasi vendetta da fare a un traditore, ma non a un tradito.
> Dany sei troppo buono o ... sei innamorato perso di tua moglie.


Tutte e due le cose. Ha trovato un proprio equilibrio; ha spiegato molto bene le motivazioni.Per lui il bicchiere è mezzo pieno e ho letto anche che alcuni lo invidiano pure; l'importante è trovare la serenità e, francamente non lo biasimo,anche perché (e parlo anche per me) le situazioni in generale non sono sempre solo nere o bianche. Il fatto è che Danny racconta spassionatamente tutto (o quasi), mentre molti, compresi supposti toumber de femmes,ci rendono edotti solo parzialmente ,dal loro punto di vista della verità che spacciano. Credo che il suo sia un atteggiamento di consapevolezza, maturità equilibrio ed anche di forza e sicurezza, difficilmente riscontrabili.
Il discrimine di tutto comunque, è il fatto di provare o meno ancora del sentimento nei confronti del traditore.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quotidssimo
> Un ruolo che non vorrei mai mi fosse dato dal mio compagno. Mi sentirei di non ricoprire più il reale ruolo di compagna


Già... 

Però sai .. c'è chi la intende e chi la intonda

In fondo.. il buon Albertone e la splendida Monica Vitti qualcosa dovrebbero avere insegnato, e cioè che un desiderio non si può "aiutare"

Solo che loro, almeno nel film,  nonostante il desiderio di Monica per un altro,  si amavano davvero...


----------



## ologramma (30 Giugno 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> 347/25.36.458


:rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (30 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma smorzare un pochino questa depressione dilagante.
> Oggi ho visto uno , calzoncini torso nudo, un fisico da urlo, abbronzato, mezza età.
> Caxxo mi è salita la pressione


se non fosse per la mezza età ,che ho già superato da un po,direi che hai visto bene:sonar: . potevo essere io che sono ritornato dalla mia scorribanda nella famosa isola dal mare cristallino:up:


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Intanto cominciamo col dire che anche un adulto può trovarsi in crisi e chiedere aiuto. Mi spiazza un po' questa visione dell'adulto come un monolite totalmente autosufficiente che se ha un problema, un desiderio, una paura, un impulso, deve contare solo su se stesso.
> E con questi presupposti voi create un rapporto di coppia?
> Cos'è per voi stare in coppia? Condividere spesa, casa, figli, e poi quando uno dei due va in crisi se la deve smazzare da solo?
> 
> ...


Le utopie attirano tutti.
Però bisogna essere realisti.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Tutte e due le cose. Ha trovato un proprio equilibrio; ha spiegato molto bene le motivazioni.Per lui il bicchiere è mezzo pieno e ho letto anche che alcuni lo invidiano pure; l'importante è trovare la serenità e, francamente non lo biasimo,anche perché (e parlo anche per me) le situazioni in generale non sono sempre solo nere o bianche. Il fatto è che Danny racconta spassionatamente tutto (o quasi), mentre molti, compresi supposti toumber de femmes,ci rendono edotti solo parzialmente ,dal loro punto di vista della verità che spacciano. Credo che il suo sia un atteggiamento di consapevolezza, maturità equilibrio ed anche di forza e sicurezza, difficilmente riscontrabili.
> Il discrimine di tutto comunque, è il fatto di provare o meno ancora del sentimento nei confronti del traditore.


Esattamente.
Sembra strano ma si può ancora amare o volere bene o provare dei sentimenti molto forti nei confronti di chi ha tradito.
E questo rende tutto all'esterno estremamente irrazionale.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non sono d’accordo...
> raramente chi ha tradito per primo lo ha fatto perché innamorarti dell’amante... c’e chi si apre a nuove esperienze perché lo ritiene normale...
> scoprirlo magari ti apre la mente e ti dici...sai che c’e...quasi quasi voglio capire anch’io fedele tapino cosa ha provato ...o devo essere l’ultimo dei piela?
> È ripicca? Forse no...
> Le dighe si sono aperte quando il primo ha dato il buon esempio alzando l’asticella...,


Le dighe (!) si aprono quando avevano delle crepe già prima. A quel punto basta poco, l'innalzamento del livello dell'acqua etc., per farle crollare.
Una diga solida e ben costruita non crolla.
Dopodiché questa è teoria e come tale è valida solo per alcuni casi: io penso in generale  che scopare sia bello e che se si è  traditi accada  anche diapprofittare del momento per  lasciarsi andare a soddisfare i desideri repressi.  
Però non consiglierei mai di dirlo al partner ritenendo che l'informazione possa risultare accettabile in quel dato momento e neppure mi sento di ritenere responsabile l'altro di quello che io ho deciso di fare.
Insomma, dopo l'età del consenso e in misura maggiore più si va avanti con l'età ognuno decide in autonomia se e chi scopare. Non sono certo decisioni attribuibili ad altri o per cui chiedere aiuto ad altri.
Poi ognuno fa le sue scelte sulla base dei legami che sente di avere col partner.
Ps Non sono un asceta. La voglia di farmi qualcun'altra  l'ho avuta anch'io. Basta chiamarla col giusto nome: voglia di far sesso con ... o con ..., nello specifico, non ripicca, non ricerca di autostima dopo il tradimento, non  ...  Ma ci son voluti anni perché nascesse. Dopo il tradimento era l'ultimo dei miei pensieri. Ero sconvolto. Amavo mia moglie. Non volevo perdere lei e tutto quello che insieme avevamo costruito, figuriamoci se mi veniva voglia di farmi qualcun'altra.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Riguardo la storia di Dany che per curiosità ho letto, ho molte perplessità anche io.
> La sta difendendo e giustificando dopo quello che ha fatto e fa.
> Se non ricordo male si nega ma nello stesso momento lo provoca.
> È crudele, peggio di qualsiasi vendetta da fare a un traditore, ma non a un tradito.
> Dany sei troppo buono o ... sei innamorato perso di tua moglie.


Per dovere di informazione ieri sera abbiamo fatto sesso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo qualcuno simile nella nostra compagnia quando ci vediamo nel weekend ma senza calzoncini.


tutta la mercanzia esposta!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> proprio ....
> non vedo l ora che arrivi domenica


perché?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> se non fosse per la mezza età ,che ho già superato da un po,direi che hai visto bene:sonar: . potevo essere io che sono ritornato dalla mia scorribanda nella famosa isola dal mare cristallino:up:


 Ciao Olo


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tutta la mercanzia esposta!!!


Non abbiamo nulla da nascondere.


----------



## Moni (30 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per dovere di informazione ieri sera abbiamo fatto sesso.


A tua moglie ieri le
Sono fischiate le orecchie 

Mettiamoci all opera vah che qui marca male 

Buon X te Danny sperem finger crossed!!


----------



## Cuore2018 (30 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché sono onesto e non voglio prenderti per il culo
> 
> Qui è stata reclamata onestà
> 
> ...


Invece il ruolo c'è, se si tratta di un desiderio che preme per concretizzarsi in un tradimento, che significherebbe presa per il culo nei confronti del partner e destabilizzazione del matrimonio.

Qui non parliamo di desideri come semplici fantasie fini a se stesse, ma voglia matta di mettere le corna.

O si stabilisce che la coppia è aperta oppure, se hai voglia di aprirla, me lo devi comunicare, perché cambiano i presupposti e io potrei non essere d'accordo.


----------



## Cuore2018 (30 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le utopie attirano tutti.
> Però bisogna essere realisti.


Utopia un rapporto sincero dove, magari dopo anni insieme, quando si capisce entrambi che il desiderio dell'altro vacilla, si parla insieme di come affrontare questo momento di crisi?

Boh. Capisco che siamo su un forum di traditi e traditori, ma è come dire che, visto che tutti rubano, è utopico pensare che esista la possibilità di non rubare.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Invece il ruolo c'è, se si tratta di un desiderio che preme per concretizzarsi in un tradimento, che significherebbe presa per il culo nei confronti del partner e destabilizzazione del matrimonio.
> 
> Qui non parliamo di desideri come semplici fantasie fini a se stesse, ma voglia matta di mettere le corna.
> 
> O si stabilisce che la coppia è aperta oppure, se hai voglia di aprirla, me lo devi comunicare, perché cambiano i presupposti e io potrei non essere d'accordo.


Riporti tutto su te stessa, è una manovra che si fa spesso

Io posso parlarti di me..

So che ho desiderato MOLTO fortemente Franca, Paola, Anna.. (nomi di fantasia)

Ne ho desiderate parecchie.. e ti posso assicurare che il mio desiderio era pulito.

Non c'era dentro altro. 

Mia moglie, nel mio "desiderio" per qualcuna di quelle donne, non c'era proprio.

Nessuna "voglia matta" di mettere le corna

Parlo di "desiderio" .. 

Poi.. non so.. qui è pieno di traditori, ci sarà anche chi "desiderava ANCHE tradire il partner, nel suo DESIDERIO per un'altra

Se una donna mi dicesse questo..: "ti desidero, anche perché desidero tradire mio marito, ho una voglia matta di cornificarlo, tu sapessi...."

Io la avrei a schifo

Vedi tu..


----------



## Cuore2018 (30 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Riporti tutto su te stessa, è una manovra che si fa spesso
> 
> Io posso parlarti di me..
> 
> ...


Nel momento in cui desideri fortemente un'altra, vuol dire che la vorresti. Io desidero ció che vorrei.

Se voglio qualcosa e mi si prospetta la possibilità di averla, può esserci il tradimento fisico. Oppure si "resiste" e si fa finta di nulla.

Io come moglie vorrei sapere se mio marito è nella fase in cui resiste ai suoi desideri per rispetto e affetto nei miei confronti, oppure se, come me, non desidera perché è appagato dal nostro rapporto.

Penso di essere nel diritto di saperlo perché, per come viviamo il nostro rapporto, in cui viene dato molto spazio a ciò che quotidianamente sentiamo e c'è molta condivisione, questo sarebbe un elemento importante, che direbbe qualcosa circa lo stato della nostra relazione.

Poi sai cosa, io qui leggo tanti che ragionano con la mentalità di chi, tradito o traditore, è ancora accozzato al suo bene più prezioso: il matrimonio, la famiglia.

Io questo bene l'ho perso tempo fa. Ho vissuto la distruzione di una famiglia. Me ne sono assunta la mia parte di responsabilità. Ho visto che si può sopravvivere, anche bene, anche meglio.

Che devo dirti, per me oggi non avrebbe senso stare in un rapporto in cui ognuno vorrebbe farsi qualcun altro ma non può. Non mi interessa, non ho nulla da salvare. L'ipocrisia non mi serve più, la lascio volentieri a chi ne ha bisogno.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui desideri fortemente un'altra, vuol dire che la vorresti. Io desidero ció che vorrei.
> 
> Se voglio qualcosa e mi si prospetta la possibilità di averla, può esserci il tradimento fisico. Oppure si "resiste" e si fa finta di nulla.
> 
> ...


Nemmeno io lo vorrei quel tipo di rapporto li..

Però è anche vero che desiderare può capitare....

Se io desiderassi te come donna, perché mi piaci, Perché ti sento in un modo che mi attira... A mia moglie che gli dico??

"Sai.. desidero Cuore.. sono malato, guariscimi"

Io non mi sento malato.. 

È non voglio essere guarito, e il mio desiderio per te mi piace un casino

È non è desiderio di mettere le corna a quel tegame di mia moglie.. è proprio desiderio di TE .. di Cuore...

Che devo fare?

Essere onesto?

Dovrei dirle onestamente che Cuore mi attira e mi piace, e la desidero.... 

È non voglio né aiuto né condivisione, voglio vederla, parlarci, toccarla, baciarla

Se sono onesto dovrei dire questo..

Io desidero cosi.. il mio desiderio è PER l'individuo, non è CONTRO una persona

La verità.. è che la teoria è bella, ma la pratica è un casino.. 

Temo..


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmeno io lo vorrei quel tipo di rapporto li..
> 
> Però è anche vero che desiderare può capitare....
> 
> ...


Quoto 
Spero che non mi accada mai questo tipo di condivisione
E non perché non voglio sapere o metteee la testa sotto la sabbia ma perché vorrei aver vicino qualcuno che sa smazzarsi cose come questa senza coinvolgermi, agendo come ritiene giusto e accettando le conseguenze delle sue scelte 
Già detto , lo so


----------



## francoff (30 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché?


Manifestazione cinofila in località marina . Arrivati in spiaggia verso le 10 ora mangiamo . Domani impegnati con i cagnoloni


----------



## francoff (30 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per dovere di informazione ieri sera abbiamo fatto sesso.


Ha letto il forum ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non abbiamo nulla da nascondere.


 ecco io mi chiedo, ma se uno si eccita? Non si sente a disagio


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Manifestazione cinofila in località marina . Arrivati in spiaggia verso le 10 ora mangiamo . Domani impegnati con i cagnoloni


e io che ti immaginavo in un motel con stanza a tema!


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui desideri fortemente un'altra, vuol dire che la vorresti. Io desidero ció che vorrei.
> 
> Se voglio qualcosa e mi si prospetta la possibilità di averla, può esserci il tradimento fisico. Oppure si "resiste" e si fa finta di nulla.
> 
> ...


 la fai semplice. Ma non credo sia così. Forse ora vivi una situazione appagante , aperta e ti sembra l'ottimo
 Però il tempo passa e le situazioni cambiano. Io non credo  sia eterno questo spontaneo sentire


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmeno io lo vorrei quel tipo di rapporto li..
> 
> Però è anche vero che desiderare può capitare....
> 
> ...





Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Utopia un rapporto sincero dove, magari dopo anni insieme, quando si capisce entrambi che il desiderio dell'altro vacilla, si parla insieme di come affrontare questo momento di crisi?
> 
> Boh. Capisco che siamo su un forum di traditi e traditori, ma è come dire che, visto che tutti rubano, è utopico pensare che esista la possibilità di non rubare.


Non si tratta di utopia secondo me ... 
io non la faccio neanche così “pura” ... vorrei solo che si giocasse chiaro .
Un esempio stupido : un marito non fa l’amore con la moglie facendole credere  che ha dei problemi fisici ...e lei per rispetto al suo handicap non scopa per anni... e poi scopre che invece lui si faceva anche la sdraio del giardino ....
C’e uno squilibrio tremendo ...
C’e chi tradisce e quando torna a casa fa come niente fosse ...c’e Invece chi  crea danno e tanto! Distrazione verso la moglie che fa sentire inadatta e non desiderata  , figli che improvvisamente vengono dopo le fughe d’ammorreeeeee ...
E se tutte queste cose sono spacciate con delle balle ... stai ingannando l’altro a cui togli molte delle tue possibilità .
Quando mio marito si organizzava il week end con l’amante ..io ero a casa coi bimbi pensando “poveretto, quanto lo fanno lavorare ...” 
avrei voluto sapere anche solo per dire ... bene, non sei malato, non sei sotto pressione lavorativamente....allora trombo in giro anch’io...o ci si molla ....
A me sembra molto lineare ....


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2018)

Da quello che ho capito è che chi tradisce non vuole che il partner  provi le stesse "emozioni" probabilmente hanno paura dei paragoni.
Perché solo loro sono capaci, solo loro riescono a gestire. Poi li tanano e li iniziano le crisi.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> avrei voluto sapere anche solo per dire ... bene, non sei malato, non sei sotto pressione lavorativamente....allora trombo in giro anch’io...o ci si molla ....
> A me sembra molto lineare ....


Io non capirò mai chi si pone in questo modo

Come se la.mia voglia di trombare una donna si originasse dal fatto che mia moglie avesse desiderio per un uomo

A me pare una cosa di una bruttura inaudita, come concetto proprio. 

Ma orrendo

Io non ho mai scopato in vita mia con una "in giro"

Ho scopato con individui femmine

Avevano un nome e anche un cognome

Pensavano, sognavano, soffrivano come tutti

Erano individui.. e le ricordo una per una

E le ho desiderate non perché stavo "trombando in giro" e mi sono cascate nel.giro...

Però capisco che c'è chi usa il sesso anche per farsi dispetti.. 

Ma il "desiderio" è un'altra cosa.. e per fortuna


----------



## Lara3 (30 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per dovere di informazione ieri sera abbiamo fatto sesso.


Contenta per te Danny !
Rimane comunque vero che è crudele provocare ( boh non so quante volte su quante subisci questo “ trattamento “) e poi negarsi. 
Confesso che da tradita fresca avevo sognato qualche vendetta ( che poi non ho attuato), ma il negarsi dopo aver provocato.... è veramente crudele e nonostante il rancore che provo ancora non potrei farlo.
Anzi , evito di essere sorpresa poco vestita per non dargli idee ...
Importante è che tu abbia trovato un tuo equilibrio .
Buona fortuna e serenità.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Da quello che ho capito è che chi tradisce non vuole che il partner  provi le stesse "emozioni" probabilmente hanno paura dei paragoni.
> Perché solo loro sono capaci, solo loro riescono a gestire. Poi li tanano e li iniziano le crisi.


Si, possibile. 
Infatti io tradita, come da manuale dopo il tradimento di mio marito ho considerato rotto il patto di fedeltà in entrambe le direzioni. 
Così ho potuto fare paragoni....
Per il dovere della cronaca un solo paragone.
Aiaaaaa ! 
Dal paragone mio marito fedifrago è uscito molto male.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le dighe (!) si aprono quando avevano delle crepe già prima. A quel punto basta poco, l'innalzamento del livello dell'acqua etc., per farle crollare.
> Una diga solida e ben costruita non crolla.
> Dopodiché questa è teoria e come tale è valida solo per alcuni casi: io penso in generale  che scopare sia bello e che se si è  traditi accada  anche diapprofittare del momento per  lasciarsi andare a soddisfare i desideri repressi.
> Però non consiglierei mai di dirlo al partner ritenendo che l'informazione possa risultare accettabile in quel dato momento e neppure mi sento di ritenere responsabile l'altro di quello che io ho deciso di fare.
> ...


Per quello che mi riguarda , da tradita non posso dire assolutamente che mi sono approfittata del tradimento di mio marito per tradire anche io.
Non è stato un approfittarsi, ma un percorso doloroso che mi ha portato a questo. 
Avrei preferito non conoscere mai il dolore dato da un tradimento.... anche se questo mi ha portato a conoscere un tipo di relazione importante che non credevo fosse possibile .


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2018)

Che sfigato alla prima botta già hai trovato di meglio.
O era la situazione che ti ha fatto volare [emoji57]





Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, possibile.
> Infatti io tradita, come da manuale dopo il tradimento di mio marito ho considerato rotto il patto di fedeltà in entrambe le direzioni.
> Così ho potuto fare paragoni....
> Per il dovere della cronaca un solo paragone.
> ...


----------



## Lara3 (30 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non si tratta di utopia secondo me ...
> io non la faccio neanche così “pura” ... vorrei solo che si giocasse chiaro .
> Un esempio stupido : un marito non fa l’amore con la moglie facendole credere  che ha dei problemi fisici ...e lei per rispetto al suo handicap non scopa per anni... e poi scopre che invece lui si faceva anche la sdraio del giardino ....
> C’e uno squilibrio tremendo ...
> ...


Perfettamente d’accordo con te. 
Traditi si, ma non masochisti. 
Nel mio caso quando mio marito mi tradiva mi cercava anche molto. Peccato che lui si divideva fra me e le varie prostitute. E anche io avrei voluto essere informata, come rispetto per la mia salute. Ma non lo aveva fatto. L’ho scoperto per caso.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Molto bello il tuo ragionamento.
> E mi fanno rabbia quelle *mogli che si negano al marito.* Voi che età avete ?
> *Si può rinunciare a fare amore se si è avanti con l’eta* ( più di 60-70), e potrei capirlo. Ma prima no. Senza motivi validi.
> E ti parlo da moglie tradita che non mi sono mai negata ( prima di scoprire il tradimento, adesso si, ovviamente ).
> ...


Mettiamo in fila i luoghi comuni? 
Aggiungiamo toh: l’uomo non è di legno, gli uomini hanno le loro esigenze, ...poi?


Per chi tradisce la propria azienda o la Patria o un amico diciamo le stesse cose?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Utopia un rapporto sincero dove, magari dopo anni insieme, quando si capisce entrambi che il desiderio dell'altro vacilla, si parla insieme di come affrontare questo momento di crisi?
> 
> Boh. Capisco che siamo su un forum di traditi e traditori, ma è come dire che, visto che tutti rubano, è utopico pensare che esista la possibilità di non rubare.


Dipende da come viene considerata la relazione.
Per me era prioritario condividere i pensieri, prima ancora del letto, il conto e gli spaghetti.
Per lui però non era così.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non capirò mai chi si pone in questo modo
> 
> Come se la.mia voglia di trombare una donna si originasse dal fatto che mia moglie avesse desiderio per un uomo
> 
> ...


Bellissimo. Per un single. Non per chi ha promesso a una fedeltà e condivisione.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non capirò mai chi si pone in questo modo
> 
> Come se la.mia voglia di trombare una donna si originasse dal fatto che mia moglie avesse desiderio per un uomo
> 
> ...


Mi sa che non ci stiamo capendo


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissimo. Per un single. Non per chi ha promesso a una fedeltà e condivisione.


Infatti non l'ho scritto per mostrare qualcosa di bello

Ma qualcosa che in ogni caso c'è stato, o potrebbe esserci ancora

C'è chi lo nasconde dietro i certificati e le bandiere, non so se sia più bello

Il bello e il brutto alla fine si sfumano


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci stiamo capendo


Temo anche io

Io sto parlando di "desiderio"  

Tu forse di "patti sottoscritti" , infranti, o rispettati

Ti racconto un aneddoto sul desiderio di stamattina

Ero al mare, dalle mie parti (Versilia) in verità ci sono ancora

Ho parlato 10 min con la padrona del bagno, e le ho detto che a fine agosto ho DESIDERIO di andare un po' al mare all'Elba

Si è quasi incazzata, e mi ha detto che "bisognerebbe" che io desiderassi andare al mare solo qui, dalle mie parti, e che poi le imprese chiudono Perché i turisti vanno altrove, 

Ha preso il.mio desiderio di un mare diverso come una sorta di tradimento o di dispetto 

Ma io non sto pensando proprio a tradire nessuno, se desidero il.mare dell'Elba.

E non voglio fare incazzare nessuno, ne tantomeno far chiudere Delle aziende del mio territorio.

Non ci penso neanche.

Nel mio desiderio dell'Elba , la Versilia NON ESISTE

E peraltro.. alla mia terra sono legatissimo

Ma il desiderio per un mare diverso c'è


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti non l'ho scritto per mostrare qualcosa di bello
> 
> Ma qualcosa che in ogni caso c'è stato, o potrebbe esserci ancora
> 
> ...


Balle!
Esiste il bello ed esiste il brutto.
Il buono e il cattivo.
La destra e la sinistra.
La lealtà e la slealtà. 
La egoreferenzialità è solo egoismo,


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Balle!
> Esiste il bello ed esiste il brutto.
> Il buono e il cattivo.
> La destra e la sinistra.
> ...


Ho solo cercato di descrivere il desiderio in un uomo

Sono territori scomodi e che si percorrono con molta fatica.. perché parlare del desiderio implica prendersi anche il "brutto che c'è in noi"

E quante volte .. Bruni.. abbiamo letto di testimonianze di partner perfetti.  Sogni relaizzati.. mariti adorabili, padri da Nobel.. amanti a letto da far impallidire le più celebri pornostar.. amiche che sbavano invidiose di noi e di questo uomo meraviglioso al.nostro fianco...

Epperò.. epperò.. 

non so come dire, ne come spiegare.. ma.. desidero un altro uomo.. e non capisco il perché, 

e non mi spiego il percome..

Il desiderio è una bestia che crea imbarazzo, quando esce da casa.. e io capisco e comprendo

Al netto di quel che si farà o non farà.. parlare di desiderio.. come dire.. imbarazza..

C'è pudore

E io il pudore, poiché lo conosco, lo rispetto

Ma è pudore, travestito in modo un po' così.. 

Con quel che ha trovato prima di uscire..


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ha letto il forum ?


Non ne ha bisogno. Quello che scrivo qui lo dico anche a lei. Eravamo soli in casa.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ecco io mi chiedo, ma se uno si eccita? Non si sente a disagio


Mediamente gli individui adulti gestiscono l'erezione  in maniera da riservarla ai momenti in cui essa è necessaria, non basta l'essere nudi.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per quello che mi riguarda , da tradita non posso dire assolutamente che mi sono approfittata del tradimento di mio marito per tradire anche io.
> Non è stato un approfittarsi, ma un percorso doloroso che mi ha portato a questo.
> Avrei preferito non conoscere mai il dolore dato da un tradimento.... anche se questo mi ha portato a conoscere un tipo di relazione importante che non credevo fosse possibile .


Ecco, parlare di percorso è più corretto.
Essere traditi comporta un cambiamento.
E in questa evoluzione può rientrare anche l'apertura verso altre persone.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho solo cercato di descrivere il desiderio in un uomo
> 
> Sono territori scomodi e che si percorrono con molta fatica.. perché parlare del desiderio implica prendersi anche il "brutto che c'è in noi"
> 
> ...


Col desiderio ognuno di noi impara a convivere fin da quando si presenta le prime volta, da ragazzini.
E rifacendomi a quello che ha scritto Ginevra, è proprio la gestione del desiderio che mi pernette da sempre di non avere erezioni pur stando a fianco di una bella donna nuda in spiaggia e di averle invece quando mia moglie si spoglia davanti a me o mi tocca nell'intimità e con l'intenzione - si spera - di avere un rapporto sessuale.
La stessa cosa si ripropone quando si può scegliere se avere un rapporto extraconiugale o meno.
Posso desiderare una donna ma è sempre e solo la mia volontà a stabilire se è corretto o meno che questo desiderio si esprima.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> la gestione del desiderio .....
> 
> si può scegliere se avere un rapporto ......


Si.. qui diciamo che siamo già un passo avanti, rispetto al desiderio puro così come emerge

E  cioè si passa appunto alla sua gestione 

Ed è caratteristico come è stato in pratica scritto più volte, che la cosiddetta ONESTA' nel parlare in coppia di questo desiderio individuale, dovrebbe essere in pratica, non tanto un gesto di grandissima ONESTA', ma una chiamata alla CO-gestione (Amore mio aiutami)

A te piacerebbe essere desiderato da una donna che chiamasse il suo marito alla CO-gestione di questo suo desiderio per te? :rotfl:

Io spero che donne così, se proprio devono desiderare qualcuno, desiderino qualchedun altro.. 

Che rifinire a mia insaputa sul tavolino al centro di una discussione tra due imbecilli, non sarebbe esattamente il massimo delle mie aspirazioni :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho solo cercato di descrivere il desiderio in un uomo
> 
> Sono territori scomodi e che si percorrono con molta fatica.. perché parlare del desiderio implica prendersi anche il "brutto che c'è in noi"
> 
> ...


A parte la mia personale difficoltà a trovare un uomo che mi susciti il desiderio, so bene che si può provare desiderio “sterile” cioè una attrazione che non richiede necessariamente la concretizzazione.
E so che nel l'uomo, molto più visivo, sia frequentissimo. Ma immagino che anche questo non si concretizzi perché non siamo privi di raziocinio e cultura. Oltretutto non è che tutte coloro che suscitano desiderio poi corrispondano. 
A volte penso che sia molto gratificante pensare invece di suscitare desiderio.
Questo porta spesso a provare desiderio per chi dimostra desiderio.
A me sembra che se ne possa parlare.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. qui diciamo che siamo già un passo avanti, rispetto al desiderio puro così come emerge
> 
> E  cioè si passa appunto alla sua gestione
> 
> ...


Quoto
E nemmeno realizzare di aver sposato un imbecille sarebbe la mia massima aspirazione


----------



## Skorpio (1 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte la mia personale difficoltà a trovare un uomo che mi susciti il desiderio, so bene che si può provare desiderio “sterile” cioè una attrazione che non richiede necessariamente la concretizzazione.


Anche io non sono un "facile".. 

In effetti parlavo di desiderio puro, slegato dalla concretizzazione/non concretizzazione (cheppero' sembra l'unico punto di interesse)

E comunque desiderio VERO ecco.. indirizzato bene verso una specifica persona

Non so cosa sia un desiderio "sterile" (parlo di desiderio VERO)

Mi ricorda molto a "naso" un desiderio un po' così.. non preso troppo sul serio.. 

Un desiderio tanto x farsi "dú risate" ..


----------



## Skorpio (1 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> E nemmeno realizzare di aver sposato un imbecille sarebbe la mia massima aspirazione


Per me sarebbe come per te

È al tempo, ringraziai mia moglie per non avermi chiamato a questo compito, ebbe l'intelligenza di capire che io quel compito non solo non vorrei farlo, ma nemmeno avrei saputo farlo

Sua era la faccends e da se se la smazzò ..


----------



## Skorpio (1 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo porta spesso a provare desiderio per chi dimostra desiderio.
> A me sembra che se ne possa parlare.


Questo lo avevamo anche sfiorato con  [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION] come argomento

Secondo me è addirittura un'arma .. e se si sa individuare bene il bersaglio adatto, può diventare fatale.

Però anche sull'amore se ne parla a volte

Il famoso "amore chiama amore.."

È molto interessante!

Apriamo un 3d specifico!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io non sono un "facile"..
> 
> In effetti parlavo di desiderio puro, slegato dalla concretizzazione/non concretizzazione (cheppero' sembra l'unico punto di interesse)
> 
> ...


Perché deve essere un farsi due risate e non invece una analisi di cosa attrae e coinvolge?



Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe come per te
> 
> È al tempo, ringraziai mia moglie per non avermi chiamato a questo compito, ebbe l'intelligenza di capire che io quel compito non solo non vorrei farlo, ma nemmeno avrei saputo farlo
> 
> Sua era la faccends e da se se la smazzò ..


Se l’è smazzata seguendo l’attrazione.
Troppo facile.
È quello che avevo semplificato con un post precedente “non lo fa nessuno perché significa accollarmi rogne e non seguire l’attrazione”.
Parlarne vuol dire condividere la propria intimità davvero, mostrando ciò che si è. 
Certo che se si vuole circoscrivere anche la relazione di coppia per poter avere altri cerchi fuori, ci si guarda bene dal dire niente.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché deve essere un farsi due risate e non invece una analisi di cosa attrae e coinvolge?
> 
> 
> Se l’è smazzata seguendo l’attrazione.
> ...


"Se la è smazzata .."
 questo per me fa la differenza tra bambino e adulto 

"Seguendo l'attrazione.. troppo facile.."

Non so.. io credo che per lei sia stato molto difficile in verità.. ma veramente difficile.. 

Anzi.. più che crederlo io l'ho "visto".. 

Quando si preparava per andare.. (e io sapevo che andava)...

Non canticchiava "love me baby" (Sheila and b. Devotion) mentre si spruzzava il profumo e si provava intimo

Però capisco che laddove molti possono solo far lavorare la fantasia, io ho avuto la fortuna di vedere..

E non fu facile per lei.. per nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché deve essere un farsi due risate e non invece una analisi di cosa attrae e coinvolge?
> 
> 
> Se l’è smazzata seguendo l’attrazione.
> ...


Io invece spero che uno sia in grado di seguire o non seguire quel desiderio smazzandosi le eventuali conseguenze
Desideri una, sei attratto e combattuto e ne parlo con me? Ma sei scemo???
Prendi il mio ruolo di compagna e moglie e lo porti a quello di mamma che ti aiuta in un momento in cui stai valutando se tradirmi?
Boh . Ma io uno così non lo vorrei proprio al mio fianco


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Francoff... non sai niente. E la psicologia da pagina del corriere lasciala stare.
> La rabbia c'è stata. Non la vengo a raccontare qua.
> C'è stata quella e c'è stato altro.
> Me ne volevo andare, ma non mi è stato possibile, per una questione puramente economica, che comunque non è mutata.
> ...


quindi non solo ti ha tradito, poi ti ha reso impossibile farti una tua vita ed adesso si nega con il sesso

Inviato dal mio SM-A520F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Luglio 2018)

Ma chi cazzo fa saltare un matrimonio per una scopata di una notte? Ma la smettiamo di credere alla fatina dei dentini? Se trovo un'altra che vale la pena di tradire, quell'altra mi ha fatto girare la testa ad un livello che sicuramente è un pezzo che non trovavo dentro casa. E non è una cosa momentanea. Non dopo anni. Quelli che tradiscono per svuotarsi le palle, puoi star tranquilla che cominciano a tradire mezz'ora dopo essersi sposati. Il motivo delle corna serie nasce sempre dentro la coppia. Poi arriva qualcuno di passaggio che fa da catalizzatore, ma nasce sempre tutto dentro casa. O addirittura dentro la propria testa.





Moni ha detto:


> X me franco non ha tradito
> Come sua moglie
> 
> L atto in se ? Forse
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo fa saltare un matrimonio per una scopata di una notte? Ma la smettiamo di credere alla fatina dei dentini? Se trovo un'altra che vale la pena di tradire, quell'altra mi ha fatto girare la testa ad un livello che sicuramente è un pezzo che non trovavo dentro casa. E non è una cosa momentanea. Non dopo anni. Quelli che tradiscono per svuotarsi le palle, puoi star tranquilla che cominciano a tradire mezz'ora dopo essersi sposati. Il motivo delle corna serie nasce sempre dentro la coppia. Poi arriva qualcuno di passaggio che fa da catalizzatore, ma nasce sempre tutto dentro casa. O addirittura dentro la propria testa.


A volte è così a volte no
Ho sperimentato entrambe le cose


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io invece spero che uno sia in grado di seguire o non seguire quel desiderio smazzandosi le eventuali conseguenze
> Desideri una, sei attratto e combattuto e ne parlo con me? Ma sei scemo???
> Prendi il mio ruolo di compagna e moglie e lo porti a quello di mamma che ti aiuta in un momento in cui stai valutando se tradirmi?
> Boh . Ma io uno così non lo vorrei proprio al mio fianco


Nooooooo.
Non è per valutare se tradire o no.
Se ne dovrebbe parlare per condividere le ragioni del desiderio.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Luglio 2018)

Quale fu il primo giro? Perché dopo la prima sofferta volta è tutto in discesa. Come andare in bicicletta.





Nocciola ha detto:


> A volte è così a volte no
> Ho sperimentato entrambe le cose


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nooooooo.
> Non è per valutare se tradire o no.
> Se ne dovrebbe parlare per condividere le ragioni del desiderio.


Continuo a sembrarmi assurdo che le condivida con me


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo fa saltare un matrimonio per una scopata di una notte? Ma la smettiamo di credere alla fatina dei dentini? Se trovo un'altra che vale la pena di tradire, quell'altra mi ha fatto girare la testa ad un livello che sicuramente è un pezzo che non trovavo dentro casa. E non è una cosa momentanea. Non dopo anni. Quelli che tradiscono per svuotarsi le palle, puoi star tranquilla che cominciano a tradire mezz'ora dopo essersi sposati. Il motivo delle corna serie nasce sempre dentro la coppia. Poi arriva qualcuno di passaggio che fa da catalizzatore, ma nasce sempre tutto dentro casa. *O addirittura dentro la propria testa.*


Corretto.
Soprattutto la parte in neretto.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nooooooo.
> Non è per valutare se tradire o no.
> Se ne dovrebbe parlare per condividere le ragioni del desiderio.


Se vuoi destabilizzare la coppia senza avere combinato niente, è il modo migliore.
Credo che ognuno sia consapevole, in età adulta, di come nasce un desiderio.
Che possa apparire un'eventualità remota al partner che crede nell'esclusività, ci sta.
Che a livello oggettivo lo sia per davvero remota, è una di quelle utopie a cui avevo accennato pagine fa.


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma lei non vuole affatto "cercare di capire insieme cosa non sta funzionando"
> 
> Questa è una cosa tutta TUA
> 
> ...


Sembra che le persone che descrivi siano semplicemente delle barchette in balia della corrente, niente capacità di decifrare qualcosa che vada al di là del mero bisogno istitntivo
Semplicemente due persone che vivono una accanto all'altra o perchè trombano bene o perchè devono tirare su dei figli, nessuna interazione di altro tipo
Non so che tipo di rapporto cerchi tu ma io non questo di certo


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Credo sia impossibile essere onesti quando si ha una relazione clandestina.
> E non mi riferisco solo a mia moglie. Non esiste proprio, non sono argomenti che puoi dire a chi ti ama o sta con te senza destabilizzare.


Solitamente c'è un percorso che ti porta ad una relazione clandestina, se lasciamo da parta la trombata estemporanea non si arriva a tradire in due giorni, esiste un periodo precedente di allontanamento progressivo dove ancora il tradimento non è nemmeno contemplato
E' lì che che una coppia può ancora salvarsi, prima che uno dei due faccia "il salto", certo non è facile capirla questa situazione ma non è impossibile, se io comincio a guardarmi attorno e cercare attivamente o rimango comunque aperto alla possibilità che un'altra persona entri nella mia vita, una domandina sulla mia compagna me la pongo
Poi posso decidere un bel e chi se ne frega, ma dire che porsi una domanda non sia possibile è una balla, comoda da raccontare per chi tradisce


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stai spostando dal "desiderio" all'agito
> 
> Qui ci sono molte donne che hanno tradito
> 
> ...


Nei tuoi discorsi, per altro molto interessanti, parli sempre di te e di lei, ma il noi dove stà?
Nel tuo ragionamento dobbiamo partire dal presupposto che il tradimento sia sempre possibile anche laddove la coppia sia "sana" (permettimi di semplificare), se così non fosse?
Se il tradimento fosse causato da difficoltà della coppia più o meno grandi?
Non è possibile secondo te riconoscere quelle difficoltà prima che il tradimento diventi la soluzione a quei mali e quindi chiedere un aiuto in senso lato? Parlare con il compagno?
Certo che una volta dentro il tradimento non ci sarà più nessun bisogno di chiedere aiuto, chi lo attua trova in quello la soluzione ai suoi desideri e problemi di coppia, e ci si diverte alla grande, come un alcolista quando si attacca alla bottiglia


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Nei tuoi discorsi, per altro molto interessanti, parli sempre di te e di lei, ma il noi dove stà?
> Nel tuo ragionamento dobbiamo partire dal presupposto che il tradimento sia sempre possibile anche laddove la coppia sia "sana" (permettimi di semplificare), se così non fosse?
> Se il tradimento fosse causato da difficoltà della coppia più o meno grandi?
> Non è possibile secondo te riconoscere quelle difficoltà prima che il tradimento diventi la soluzione a quei mali e quindi chiedere un aiuto in senso lato? Parlare con il compagno?
> Certo che una volta dentro il tradimento non ci sarà più nessun bisogno di chiedere aiuto, chi lo attua trova in quello la soluzione ai suoi desideri e problemi di coppia, e ci si diverte alla grande, come un alcolista quando si attacca alla bottiglia


Infatti mi dovresti parlare delle nostre difficoltà e del non stare bene con me .
Di questo dobbiamo parlare 
Non del fatto che ti scoperesti in’altra o sei attratto da un’altrpervhe con me non stai più bene. 
Fino a ieri non avevi problemi ora incontri una e ti rendi conto che abbiamo problemi noi?


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Molto bello il tuo ragionamento.
> E mi fanno rabbia quelle mogli che si negano al marito. Voi che età avete ?
> Si può rinunciare a fare amore se si è avanti con l’eta ( più di 60-70), e potrei capirlo. Ma prima no. Senza motivi validi.
> E ti parlo da moglie tradita che non mi sono mai negata ( prima di scoprire il tradimento, adesso si, ovviamente ).
> ...


Noi siamo una coppia oltre la quarantina
Io l'ho fatto solo per esempio quello del negarsi sessualmente, per fortuna per noi la situazione in quel campo non è così rosea ma nemmeno drammatica

In realtà questa cosa la potremmo declinare in vari modi, può capitare che in coppia ci si dimentichi di dire quanto il compagno sia importante per noi, che si omettano gesti di affetto, che si dia per scontato la presenza dell'altro o ...
Tutti segnali di una coppia stanca dove le richieste di aiuto non sono mie o tue ma sono di coppia, la frase "posso fare qualcosa per te" sembra un tabù qui dentro come se noi o i nostri compagni nel pronunciarla ammettessero delle debolezze inaccettabili o se chi la accoglie si trasformasse in una sorta di infermiere o medico


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Nei tuoi discorsi, per altro molto interessanti, parli sempre di te e di lei, ma il noi dove stà?
> Nel tuo ragionamento dobbiamo partire dal presupposto che il tradimento sia sempre possibile anche laddove la coppia sia "sana" (permettimi di semplificare), se così non fosse?
> Se il tradimento fosse causato da difficoltà della coppia più o meno grandi?
> Non è possibile secondo te riconoscere quelle difficoltà prima che il tradimento diventi la soluzione a quei mali e quindi chiedere un aiuto in senso lato? Parlare con il compagno?
> Certo che una volta dentro il tradimento non ci sarà più nessun bisogno di chiedere aiuto, chi lo attua trova in quello la soluzione ai suoi desideri e problemi di coppia, e ci si diverte alla grande, come un alcolista quando si attacca alla bottiglia


Io però ho parlato di "desiderio" .. se ci fai caso

E ritorno sul DESIDERIO .. che è prima di un qualsiasi eventuale agire

In questo discorso che io ho fatto, il successivo "fare" o il "non fare" sono cose che non mi interessano minimamente

Non le prendo minimamente in considerazione.

Mi concentro sul DESIDERIO e sulla ONESTA' di parlarne al partner (per amore di ONESTA', e non per chiedere aiuto o chissà cosa altro)

Pare invece che per molti il centro del dibattere sia il successivo fare

 "l'unica cosa che conta"

E parlare del desiderio in se......

 beh.. boh.. mah.. buh..

Quindi stiamo parlando di 2 cose diverse

E il confronto obiettivo è impossibile, temo..


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Noi siamo una coppia oltre la quarantina
> Io l'ho fatto solo per esempio quello del negarsi sessualmente, per fortuna per noi la situazione in quel campo non è così rosea ma nemmeno drammatica
> 
> In realtà questa cosa la potremmo declinare in vari modi, può capitare che in coppia ci si dimentichi di dire quanto il compagno sia importante per noi, che si omettano gesti di affetto, che si dia per scontato la presenza dell'altro o ...
> Tutti segnali di una coppia stanca dove le richieste di aiuto non sono mie o tue ma sono di coppia, la frase "posso fare qualcosa per te" sembra un tabù qui dentro come se noi o i nostri compagni nel pronunciarla ammettessero delle debolezze inaccettabili o se chi la accoglie si trasformasse in una sorta di infermiere o medico


Ma non è vero
Certo che dobbiamo parlare dei nostri problemi di coppia e risolvere insieme 
La tua attrazione per un’aktra O i tuoi ormoni impazziti invece te li smazzi


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Intanto cominciamo col dire che anche un adulto può trovarsi in crisi e chiedere aiuto. Mi spiazza un po' questa visione dell'adulto come un monolite totalmente autosufficiente che se ha un problema, un desiderio, una paura, un impulso, deve contare solo su se stesso.
> E con questi presupposti voi create un rapporto di coppia?
> Cos'è per voi stare in coppia? Condividere spesa, casa, figli, e poi quando uno dei due va in crisi se la deve smazzare da solo?
> 
> ...


Perfetto, non avrei saputo dirlo meglio ...


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmeno io lo vorrei quel tipo di rapporto li..
> 
> Però è anche vero che desiderare può capitare....
> 
> ...


In merito la risposta era già stata data da altri, quello che tu descrivi non è essere onesti, è essere cinici
L'onestà non è nel dire mi tromberei quella e tu non puoi e non devi farci niente, ma nel dire che un rapporto è finito e per questo, che io trombi o meno un'altra, tu non puoi farci niente
L'alternativa è che l'affetto ci sia ancora allora il motivo per cui ti esprimo i miei desideri è perchè noi abbiamo bisogno di aiuto come coppia, ma questo fa sembrare deboli le persone a quanto dici tu e non solo tu, come se la vita non ti riservasse momenti in cui sei a terra, momenti in cui da solo non ce la fai a smazzartela da solo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> In merito la risposta era già stata data da altri, quello che tu descrivi non è essere onesti, è essere cinici
> L'onestà non è nel dire mi tromberei quella e tu non puoi e non devi farci niente, ma nel dire che un rapporto è finito e per questo, che io trombi o meno un'altra, tu non puoi farci niente
> L'alternativa è che l'affetto ci sia ancora allora il motivo per cui ti esprimo i miei desideri è perchè noi abbiamo bisogno di aiuto come coppia, ma questo fa sembrare deboli le persone a quanto dici tu e non solo tu, come se la vita non ti riservasse momenti in cui sei a terra, momenti in cui da solo non ce la fai a smazzartela da solo


Secondo me travisi quello che stiamo dicendo
Se sei giù, se hai problemi se stai male io ci sono sempre. Faccio il possibile per aiutarti e starti vicino. 
Se hai le paturnie verso un'altra quella è roba solo tua
condividerla con me è un darmi un pensiero in più di cui non ho bisogno. E' togliermi dal ruolo di compagna e mettermi in quello di amica o mamma che ti può dare un consiglio
Qualunuqe consiglio io possa darti per me sarà motivo di pensieri in futuro perchè non saprò mai se la scelta che hai fatto,l'hai fatta perchè convinto o perchè io ti ho portato a quella decisione
Sull'onestà di dire che il rapporto è finito hai ragione al 1000x1000 ma non capisco cosa c'entri con il desiderio verso un'altra
Quando ho tradito non ho fatto discorsi a mio marito perchè non c'erano discorsi da fare
Non avevo problemi con lui, l'avrei risposato il giorno stesso. Eppure l'altro era entrato nella mia vita. Ho fatto una scelta. Mi è andata bene. O forse sono stata brava a farla andare bene, non lo saprò mai


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> L'onestà non è nel dire mi tromberei quella e tu non puoi e non devi farci niente, ma nel dire che un rapporto è finito e per questo, che io trombi o meno un'altra, tu non puoi farci niente


Ho capito..

Quindi lo schema è:

Se desideri un altro essere umano, ma non ti senti di dover essere "aiutato" da me (tuo compagno) per superare questa "difficoltà" .. allora vuol dire che il rapporto è finito

È a tutte le coppie ove questo non è avvenuto (compresa la mia e la tua, a quanto ho capito) chi glielo dice che come coppia sono "finiti"?


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti mi dovresti parlare delle nostre difficoltà e del non stare bene con me .
> Di questo dobbiamo parlare
> Non del fatto che ti scoperesti in’altra o sei attratto da un’altrpervhe con me non stai più bene.
> *Fino a ieri non avevi problemi ora incontri una e ti rendi conto che abbiamo problemi noi?*


Fino a ieri non me ne rendevo conto o meglio non pensavo che i nostri problemi potessero portarmi a questo, ma dall'incontrare uno ad averci una relazione c'è ancora un passo da fare .... un'ultima possibilità ...


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io però ho parlato di "desiderio" .. se ci fai caso
> 
> E ritorno sul DESIDERIO .. che è prima di un qualsiasi eventuale agire
> 
> ...


Aspetta un attimo, tu hai descritto una situazione nella quale uno dei due esprime all'altro una volontà non un desiderio, tu hai scritto che in ogni caso il compagno avrebbe tradito, avrebbe fatto
Se ci fermiamo al desiderio comunque esistono livelli diversi, l'intensità del desiderio è fondamentale, desiderare una donna che passa per strada è una cosa diversa dal desiderare la collega o l'amica quando diventa un pensiero fisso e costante


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Fino a ieri non me ne rendevo conto o meglio non pensavo che i nostri problemi potessero portarmi a questo, ma dall'incontrare uno ad averci una relazione c'è ancora un passo da fare .... un'ultima possibilità ...


boh per me non è comprensibile
Per realizzare che hai dei problemi hai bisogno di un'altra persona? E non ti fermi da solo a valutare se sono problemi veri o sei influenzato dall'altro? Ma io che importanza ho per te?
Quindi fino a ieri stavi bene con me , ora hai incontrato un'altra persona e realizzi che non stavi così bene? e con questa premessa io devo starti vicino ed aiutarti?
Ma due calci in culo no?


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non è vero
> Certo che dobbiamo parlare dei nostri problemi di coppia e risolvere insieme
> *La tua attrazione per un’aktra O i tuoi ormoni impazziti invece te li smazzi*


E' davvero plausibile che sia solo o sempre una questione di ormoni? Non è un alibi troppo facile?
Se sono impazzito non sono in me e quindi non ho colpa ...
E se non fosse solo questione di ormoni saresti disposta a parlarne con lui?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Aspetta un attimo, tu hai descritto una situazione nella quale uno dei due esprime all'altro una volontà non un desiderio, tu hai scritto che in ogni caso il compagno avrebbe tradito, avrebbe fatto
> Se ci fermiamo al desiderio comunque esistono livelli diversi, l'intensità del desiderio è fondamentale, desiderare una donna che passa per strada è una cosa diversa dal desiderare la collega o l'amica quando diventa un pensiero fisso e costante


?????? Dove l'ho scritto???.....

Io ho scritto cosa può ONESTAMENTE dire al partner una persona che ha DESIDERIO per un'altra

Nella fattispecie, io non ho MAI chiesto in vita mia a una donna di venire a letto con me (lo avrò scritto 100 volte)


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me travisi quello che stiamo dicendo
> Se sei giù, se hai problemi se stai male io ci sono sempre. Faccio il possibile per aiutarti e starti vicino.
> Se hai le paturnie verso un'altra quella è roba solo tua
> condividerla con me è un darmi un pensiero in più di cui non ho bisogno. *E' togliermi dal ruolo di compagna e mettermi in quello di amica* o mamma che ti può dare un consiglio
> ...


E per quale motivo una compagna non può essere amica? Per me è un ruolo che stà dentro l'essere compagni
In merito alle influenze sulle scelte direi che pensare che chi ci stà intorno agisca solo ed esclusivamente sulla base di quello che esce dal proprio cervello sia una utopia, noi tutti siamo influenzati dal mondo che ci circonda e lo influenziamo a nostra volta
Se lui avesse deciso di soprassedere al suo desiderio perchè l'altra lo ha convinto a farlo per te sarebbe meglio o peggio che lui l'avesse fatto perchè lo hai convinto tu?
Il problema non è chi o cosa ti porta ad una decisione, ma su cosa si fonda quella decisione


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> boh per me non è comprensibile
> Per realizzare che hai dei problemi hai bisogno di un'altra persona?


E meno male che si parla del NOI di coppia.. 

Nel meraviglioso NOI di coppia, i nostri problemi mica li vediamo da soli..

Ci vuole la collega bòna che ci viene in soccorso :rotfl:


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito..
> 
> Quindi lo schema è:
> 
> ...


Scusa ma qui sembra esserci un problema di comprensione del messaggio ...
Stavamo parlando di persone che "onestamente" esplicitano, dicono, scrivono, mandano un messaggio al compagno nel quale riferiscono delle loro difficoltà e dei loro desideri, non di chi se lo tiene dentro
Se io lo esplicito il problema, parlo e ti dico che tanto non ci puoi fare nulla perchè "io farò comunque quello che voglio" quella non è onestà è cinismo, è fare del male consapevolmente, è dichiarare che è finita
Se io non dico nulla, come è capitato a noi, noi non sappiamo nulla, non sappiamo se il nostro rapporto possa o meno essere recuperato, se è stata solo una avventura, se è stata una storia, quali sentimenti prova la nostra compagna per noi, per l'altro, se il progetto della nostra famiglia le va ancora a genio, se scopo di merda o se puzzo
Certo è possibile parlarne anche dopo, doveroso direi, ma a questo punto c'è di mezzo un macigno che si aggiunge alle difficoltà pregresse


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E' davvero plausibile che sia solo o sempre una questione di ormoni? Non è un alibi troppo facile?
> Se sono impazzito non sono in me e quindi non ho colpa ...
> E se non fosse solo questione di ormoni saresti disposta a parlarne con lui?


veramente ero ironica
Qualunque sia la motivazione non devo essere io quella che ti deve ascoltare
Ripeto un conto è parlarmi dei nostri problemi, un conto essere illuminato sulla via di Damasco e essersi accorto di avere problemi con me quando vorresti scoparti un'altra
Io alle crisi che portano a tradire non espresse prima non credo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E per quale motivo una compagna non può essere amica? Per me è un ruolo che stà dentro l'essere compagni
> In merito alle influenze sulle scelte direi che pensare che chi ci stà intorno agisca solo ed esclusivamente sulla base di quello che esce dal proprio cervello sia una utopia, noi tutti siamo influenzati dal mondo che ci circonda e lo influenziamo a nostra volta
> *Se lui avesse deciso di soprassedere al suo desiderio perchè l'altra lo ha convinto a farlo per te sarebbe meglio o peggio che lui l'avesse fatto perchè lo hai convinto tu?*
> Il problema non è chi o cosa ti porta ad una decisione, ma su cosa si fonda quella decisione


Sarebbe uguale
Ho sposato uno che non è in grado di decidere da solo.
Sarebbe un bel problema per me


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E meno male che si parla del NOI di coppia..
> 
> Nel meraviglioso NOI di coppia, i nostri problemi mica li vediamo da soli..
> 
> *Ci vuole la collega bòna che ci viene in soccorso *:rotfl:


:up:


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ?????? Dove l'ho scritto???.....
> 
> Io ho scritto cosa può ONESTAMENTE dire al partner una persona che ha DESIDERIO per un'altra
> 
> Nella fattispecie, io non ho MAI chiesto in vita mia a una donna di venire a letto con me (lo avrò scritto 100 volte)


Tu hai scritto: "Cuore.. io mi sto accorgendo che Gina, che fino a poco tempo fa mi era solo simpatica, adesso la desidero fisicamente.. non so come sia successo, ma sta succedendo, e il mio desiderio di lei è forte e chiaro.

Volevo dirtelo perché sono onesto, io sto desiderando fisicamente Gina, e questo è. 
Non voglio domande da parte tua, non voglio aiuto, non voglio commiserazione, *non voglio nemmeno aprire un discorso con te su questo MIO desiderio verso di lei*, davvero.. non voglio altro che "tu sappia"..
Perché io sono onesto, e non ti mento ne ti inganno"

Confondi l'essere onesti con un dispaccio ANSA, essere onesti inizia da dentro e comprende non solo i desideri ma anche le emozioni e gli affetti


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> veramente ero ironica
> *Qualunque sia la motivazione non devo essere io quella che ti deve ascoltare*
> Ripeto un conto è parlarmi dei nostri problemi, un conto essere illuminato sulla via di Damasco e essersi accorto di avere problemi con me quando vorresti scoparti un'altra
> Io alle crisi che portano a tradire non espresse prima non credo


Punti di vista, lasciamo che sia l'altra ad ascoltare allora


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sarebbe uguale
> *Ho sposato uno che non è in grado di decidere da solo.*
> Sarebbe un bel problema per me


Sempre così sicura su tutto tu?
Mai avuto un attimo di indecisione, di tentennamento?
Sicura che tutte le decisioni che hai preso derivino solo da ciò che tu pensi e senti? Nessuno può averti influenzato? Nessuno ha mai influito sulle tue decisioni? Sicura?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se io lo esplicito il problema, parlo e ti dico che tanto non ci puoi fare nulla perchè "io farò comunque quello che voglio"


Confermo che è un problema di comprensione

1 per me provare DESIDERIO per una donna non è un "problema"
Mi sento maschio etero dalla nascita

2 io non ti sto dicendo che farò quello che voglio, anche perché ogni essere umano capace di intendere e volere, farà sempre quello che vuole
Ti sto dicendo che è una cosa MIA e non NOSTRA


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> tu hai scritto che in ogni caso il compagno avrebbe tradito, avrebbe fatto
> Se





HP72 ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto: "Cuore.. io mi sto accorgendo che Gina, che fino a poco tempo fa mi era solo simpatica, adesso la desidero fisicamente.. non so come sia successo, ma sta succedendo, e il mio desiderio di lei è forte e chiaro.
> 
> Volevo dirtelo perché sono onesto, io sto desiderando fisicamente Gina, e questo è.
> Non voglio domande da parte tua, non voglio aiuto, non voglio commiserazione, *non voglio nemmeno aprire un discorso con te su questo MIO desiderio verso di lei*, davvero.. non voglio altro che "tu sappia"..
> ...


Continuo a non leggere nel mio scritto quello che tu asserisci di aver letto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Punti di vista, lasciamo che sia l'altra ad ascoltare allora


Ma nemmeno l'altra dovrebbe essere messa al corrente
O almeno me lo auguro
Sarebbe un altro motivo per dovermi ricredere su chi ho sposato


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Sempre così sicura su tutto tu?
> Mai avuto un attimo di indecisione, di tentennamento?
> Sicura che tutte le decisioni che hai preso derivino solo da ciò che tu pensi e senti? Nessuno può averti influenzato? Nessuno ha mai influito sulle tue decisioni? Sicura?


Su decisioni su cui ho chiesto un parere probabilmente si
Ma sul mio desiderio per un altro non ho certo chiesto parerei. Era un desiderio mio che non vedo come chi non lo prova possa influenzarmi nel decidere
E si prima di tradire mi sono confidata con i miei due migliori amici, ma per metterli al corrente di quello che mi stava accadendo.


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Su decisioni su cui ho chiesto un parere probabilmente si
> Ma sul mio desiderio per un altro non ho certo chiesto parerei. *Era un desiderio mio che non vedo come chi non lo prova possa influenzarmi nel decidere*
> E si prima di tradire mi sono confidata con i miei due migliori amici, ma per metterli al corrente di quello che mi stava accadendo.


Influire sul desiderio è una cosa, sulle azioni che derivano da quel desiderio un'altra cosa
Io posso desiderare un'auto nuova ma parlando con mia moglie o con un amico potrei desistere per i motivi più vari dall'acquistarla 
Il mio desiderio rimane ma le azioni che ho attuato sono diverse


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Certo che l'amante ha un valore superiore al partner [emoji57].
Per molti ma non per tutti [emoji57].
Confidarsi con l'amante non si corrono rischi [emoji7] . Mentre se si è sincero con il partner : sai che figura di merda [emoji90]


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Influire sul desiderio è una cosa, sulle azioni che derivano da quel desiderio un'altra cosa
> Io posso desiderare un'auto nuova ma parlando con mia moglie o con un amico potrei desistere per i motivi più vari dall'acquistarla
> Il mio desiderio rimane ma le azioni che ho attuato sono diverse


Sono desideri paragonabili?
Non so che dirti. Se mio marito venisse a dirmi che desidera un'altra e vorrebbe parlarmene mi sentirei presa in giro e caricata di una preoccupazione che poteva evitarmi.
Mi sa di confessione che libera la coscienza e appesantisce quella dell'altro
Poi giustamente ognuno ha un'idea diversa della coppia rispetto a un'altro


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Confermo che è un problema di comprensione
> 
> 1 per me provare DESIDERIO per una donna non è un "problema"
> Mi sento maschio etero dalla nascita
> ...


1 provare desiderio per una donna non è un problema infatti ... nessuno dice che mariti e mogli devono diventare ciechi e sordi

2 il problema nasce quando quel desiderio diventa così forte da influire sulla coppia e sul progetto di vita che si sono dati, e quello è un problema nostro non tuo, perchè in quel progetto ci siamo entrambi non solo tu


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> 1 provare desiderio per una donna non è un problema infatti ... nessuno dice che mariti e mogli devono diventare ciechi e sordi
> 
> 2 il problema nasce quando quel desiderio diventa così forte da influire sulla coppia e sul progetto di vita che si sono dati, e quello è un problema nostro non tuo, perchè in quel progetto ci siamo entrambi non solo tu


2. se il desiderio è così forte e me ne parli. Io resterò a vita con il dubbio del perchè tu non sia andato fino in fondo
Invece ti smazzi la cosa, scegli cosa è giusto per te e poi si vedrà.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

La verità


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono desideri paragonabili?
> Non so che dirti. *Se mio marito venisse a dirmi che desidera un'altra e vorrebbe parlarmene mi sentirei presa in giro e caricata di una preoccupazione che poteva evitarmi.*
> Mi sa di confessione che libera la coscienza e appesantisce quella dell'altro
> Poi giustamente ognuno ha un'idea diversa della coppia rispetto a un'altro


Ti sentiresti meno presa in giro se ti dicesse ti amarti alla follia cinque minuti prima di andare con l'altra?
Evitare le preoccupazioni non risolve i problemi che ci sono alla base, poi per carità, c'è chi preferisce non sapere, ma questo avrebbe senso solo se il matrimonio continuasse comunque a gonfie vele malgrado o per merito del tradimento ...


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Basta mentire a se stessi e diventa tutto più facile [emoji23]


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ti sentiresti meno presa in giro se ti dicesse ti amarti alla follia cinque minuti prima di andare con l'altra?
> Evitare le preoccupazioni non risolve i problemi che ci sono alla base, poi per carità, c'è chi preferisce non sapere, ma questo avrebbe senso solo se il matrimonio continuasse comunque a gonfie vele malgrado o per merito del tradimento ...


Ma i problemi o c'erano e non me ne hai parlato o te li stai inventando per giustificarti.
Ripeto io alle crisi che scoppiano solo quando incontri una bella topa non ci credo.
Se sei in crisi ne parli. E lo so perchè sono anni che tutti i giorni parlo con mio marito e cerco in ogni modo di stargli vicino, capire e non perdere occasione per parlare di noi.
Non so se mi sentirei presa in giro o meno scoprendolo. 
Ho capito con il tempo che più che la scopata mi fa male essere messa in qualche modo dentro a un rapporto in cui non devo esserci. Esserci messa raccontando di me in maniera non vera.
Io ho continuato a dire ti amo a mio marito quando l'ho tradito. Non mi obbligava nessuno e non mi era richiesto. Sapevo che era quello che sentivo e l'altro era altro.
Ovvio che a lui questa spiegazione farebbe solo incazzare nel caso, come probabilmente farebbe incazzare me. Ma io non ho modificato di nulla il mio comportamento con lui.


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 2. se il desiderio è così forte e me ne parli. Io resterò a vita con il dubbio del perchè tu non sia andato fino in fondo
> Invece ti smazzi la cosa, scegli cosa è giusto per te e poi si vedrà.


Ed io rimarrò a vita con il dubbio del perchè tu abbia troncato con l'altro e sia tornata da me ... non esiste una vita in cui vi siano certezze, l'ho imparato sulla mia pellaccia (anche se ne avevo qualche sospetto pure prima )
Nel primo caso, se me ne parli prima, spero che se il problema si dovesse ripresentare tu me ne parleresti di nuovo, mi hai dimostrato di essere tanto forte da rischiare il nostro rapporto pur di rispettarmi e non ci sono terze persone già in mezzo alla nostra storia, non è un vantaggio da poco


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> 2 il problema nasce quando quel desiderio diventa così forte da influire sulla coppia e.........


Sono d'accordo

Il desiderio lo prova  Gina

Chi è il soggetto (capace di intendere e di volere)  titolato a stabilire quanto questo SUO desiderio influisce....(etc.. etc..)....... ??


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ed io rimarrò a vita con il dubbio del perchè tu abbia troncato con l'altro e sia tornata da me ... non esiste una vita in cui vi siano certezze, l'ho imparato sulla mia pellaccia (anche se ne avevo qualche sospetto pure prima )
> Nel primo caso, se me ne parli prima, spero che se il problema si dovesse ripresentare tu me ne parleresti di nuovo, mi hai dimostrato di essere tanto forte da rischiare il nostro rapporto pur di rispettarmi e non ci sono terze persone già in mezzo alla nostra storia, non è un vantaggio da poco


Per me invece se me ne parli vuol dire che correre il rischio che il nostro rapporto finisca vale la pena rispetto a smazzarti una cosa solo tua
se tronchi perchè ti ho sgamato e fino a un giorno prima eri bello sereno, il dubbio resterebbe anche a me


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma i problemi o c'erano e non me ne hai parlato o te li stai inventando per giustificarti.
> *Ripeto io alle crisi che scoppiano solo quando incontri una bella topa non ci credo.*
> Se sei in crisi ne parli. E lo so perchè sono anni che tutti i giorni parlo con mio marito e cerco in ogni modo di stargli vicino, capire e non perdere occasione per parlare di noi.
> *Non so se mi sentirei presa in giro o meno scoprendolo.*
> ...


Sul primo neretto: concordo in pieno ...
Sul secondo: si, purtroppo io mi sono sentito preso in giro, di fatto è una presa in giro perchè l'amore per l'altro è fatto anche di rispetto, un pò come quei mariti che picchiano le mogli ma ... le amano tanto ...
Sul terzo: ti capisco, la domanda è cosa sia l'amore che viene proferito in quel momento, amo davvero lui/lei in tutte le sue sfaccettature "belle o brutte", oppure amo il progetto che ci eravamo dati, l'idea che avevo di noi, la famiglia che ho costruito con lui, la persona che ho conosciuto 15, 20 ... anni fà?


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> 
> Il desiderio lo prova  Gina
> 
> Chi è il soggetto (capace di intendere e di volere)  titolato a stabilire quanto questo SUO desiderio influisce....(etc.. etc..)....... ??


Immagino che tu e tua moglie aveste dei progetti, dei punti di contatto, delle aspettative, se il mio desiderio influisce su questi aspetti direi che forse ho/abbiamo un problema


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Immagino che tu e tua moglie aveste dei progetti, dei punti di contatto, delle aspettative, se il mio desiderio influisce su questi aspetti direi che forse ho/abbiamo un problema


Chi può stabilire se influisce, se non chi lo vive?

Magari sbaglia, magari ci coglie... Ma chi può stabilire se influisce?

Io sto scrivendo su un forum di nome tradimento.net

Chi stabilisce se questo potrebbe essere un problema per la mia coppia?

Chi, se non io che ci scrivo?


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Influire sul desiderio è una cosa, sulle azioni che derivano da quel desiderio un'altra cosa
> Io posso desiderare un'auto nuova ma parlando con mia moglie o con un amico potrei desistere per i motivi più vari dall'acquistarla
> Il mio desiderio rimane ma le azioni che ho attuato sono diverse


Quotissimo e il freno dovrebbe essere il cosa di può perdere...alle volte da soli non si capisce, mentre un.esterno può farti ragionare.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono desideri paragonabili?
> Non so che dirti. Se mio marito venisse a dirmi che desidera un'altra e vorrebbe parlarmene mi sentirei presa in giro e caricata di una preoccupazione che poteva evitarmi.
> Mi sa di confessione che libera la coscienza e appesantisce quella dell'altro
> Poi giustamente ognuno ha un'idea diversa della coppia rispetto a un'altro


Se confessato prima di consumare, finalizzato a condividere un momento di sbandamento ci può stare. Ma nessuno lo fa. E li scatta il legarsi ancora di più all amante che è l unico con cui puoi parlare creando ancora più legame. Se invece quando hai prime avvisaglie confessi puoi prendere un impegno con te stesso e il partner ufficiale, per capire, interrompere ecc. Ma nessuno lo fa, costringendo poi dopo la scoperta a un lavoro moto piu doloroso perché inoltre non ritrovi il senso del ''noi''.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 2. se il desiderio è così forte e me ne parli. Io resterò a vita con il dubbio del perchè tu non sia andato fino in fondo
> Invece ti smazzi la cosa, scegli cosa è giusto per te e poi si vedrà.


Perche invece se te la smazzi, ti scopro e tu chiudi con l extra il dubbio non mi rimane???


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quotissimo e il freno dovrebbe essere il cosa di può perdere...alle volte da soli non si capisce, mentre un.esterno può farti ragionare.


Si perde comunque qualcosa quando si fa una scelta.
Nello scegliere tra l'abbandonarsi all'amante o restare fedeli, è sicuramente vero che si è certi di perdere qualcosa se non ci si abbandona all'amante, mentre non vi è certezza nell'altro caso, ma solo rischio, di perdere qualcosa.
Il coinvolgimento del legittimo comporta una perdita maggiorata: sicuramente quella dell'amante, alla quale va aggiunta una certa dose di serenità coniugale.
A parole sono tutti aperti verso la fiducia totale, nella realtà i dubbi emergono sempre.
Non so quanta fiducia avremmo noi tutti nei confronti di un partner che ammette di avere voglia di scoparsi uno.
Infatti non funziona quasi mai così.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma i problemi o c'erano e non me ne hai parlato o te li stai inventando per giustificarti.
> Ripeto io alle crisi che scoppiano solo quando incontri una bella topa non ci credo.
> Se sei in crisi ne parli. E lo so perchè sono anni che tutti i giorni parlo con mio marito e cerco in ogni modo di stargli vicino, capire e non perdere occasione per parlare di noi.
> Non so se mi sentirei presa in giro o meno scoprendolo.
> ...


Mi è stato detto e fa incazzare di brutto! Ho dei messaggi dove mi diceva ti amo e so che 5 minuti dopo lo sentiva o vedeva o non so cosa altro. Tu come ti sentiresti? Che valore ha quel ti amo? Dai siamo seri...


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ed io rimarrò a vita con il dubbio del perchè tu abbia troncato con l'altro e sia tornata da me ... non esiste una vita in cui vi siano certezze, l'ho imparato sulla mia pellaccia (anche se ne avevo qualche sospetto pure prima )
> Nel primo caso, se me ne parli prima, spero che se il problema si dovesse ripresentare tu me ne parleresti di nuovo, mi hai dimostrato di essere tanto forte da rischiare il nostro rapporto pur di rispettarmi e non ci sono terze persone già in mezzo alla nostra storia, non è un vantaggio da poco


Quoto questo e tutto ciò che scrivi. È proprio cosi. Passata la tempesta apprezzi che uno abbia confessato uno sbandamento prima di attuarlo, ti fa sentire cmq quello importante. Invece affrontare la cosa dopo la scoperta, ti fa sentire in panchina, una seconda scelta, ...poi magari non lo sei, ma la sensazione a vita è questa. A vita.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mi è stato detto e fa incazzare di brutto! Ho dei messaggi dove mi diceva ti amo e so che 5 minuti dopo lo sentiva o vedeva o non so cosa altro. Tu come ti sentiresti? Che valore ha quel ti amo? Dai siamo seri...


Probabilmente mi incazzerei 
Non so che valore darebbe l'altro io so che il valore che gli davo io era il medesimo di prima del tradimento.


----------



## Rosarose (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma i problemi o c'erano e non me ne hai parlato o te li stai inventando per giustificarti.
> Ripeto io alle crisi che scoppiano solo quando incontri una bella topa non ci credo.
> Se sei in crisi ne parli. E lo so perchè sono anni che tutti i giorni parlo con mio marito e cerco in ogni modo di stargli vicino, capire e non perdere occasione per parlare di noi.
> Non so se mi sentirei presa in giro o meno scoprendolo.
> ...


Nocciola scusami ma non ho capito, tu hai tradito il tuo uomo, pur continuando ad amarlo??
L'amante era altro? 
A me sembra impossibile. Una contraddizione. Avrai voluto per qualche ragione solo a te nota provare altro e poi avrai fatto la tua scelta...
Ma in quel momento l'amore verso tuo marito sarà vacillare,  avrai avuto dei dubbi...o no?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto questo e tutto ciò che scrivi. È proprio cosi. Passata la tempesta apprezzi che uno abbia confessato uno sbandamento prima di attuarlo, ti fa sentire cmq quello importante. Invece affrontare la cosa dopo la scoperta, ti fa sentire in panchina, una seconda scelta, ...poi magari non lo sei, ma la sensazione a vita è questa. A vita.


E non ti domandi perchè non lo attua?
1. Era una cazzata e quindi perchè coinvolgermi
2. Non lo era e si è fermato solo perchè gliel'ho chiesto
In entrambi casi è inutile che mi coinvolgi

Sei una seconda scelta quando ti ha lasciato per andare con un altro e poi torna da te. Questo si anche per me
Non lo sei se in tutto quel periodo non ti sei sentito la seconda scelta perchè nel tuo rapporto con lei non è cambiato nulla e soprattutto se non ti è stato negato nulla per darlo a un'altra persona


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Nocciola scusami ma non ho capito, tu hai tradito il tuo uomo, pur continuando ad amarlo??
> L'amante era altro?
> A me sembra impossibile. Una contraddizione. Avrai voluto per qualche ragione solo a te nota provare altro e poi avrai fatto la tua scelta...
> Ma in quel momento l'amore verso tuo marito sarà vacillare,  avrai avuto dei dubbi...o no?


No
Erano due cose separate e distinte.
Io ho continuato la vita con mio marito senza variarla di nulla e dando a noi la precedenza su tutto. L'altro era altro.
Mai pensato nemmeno per un secondo potesse sostituire in alcun modo mio marito nella mia vita ma anche nel mio cuore.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non so quanta fiducia avremmo noi tutti nei confronti di un partner che ammette di avere voglia di scoparsi uno.
> Infatti non funziona quasi mai così.


A me da più fiducia chi mi confessa che ha attrazione per qualcuno, e con la confessione preventiva in fin dei conti ha gia scelto di non attuare nulla, che chi se lo è gia scopato e serenamente mi guarda negli occhi come fosse nulla..de gustibus. Ps perdere una o più scopate extra certe contro rischiare un matrimonio per me non c è paragone. È un ''all in'' da poker dove se perdi piangi a vita...le scopate mancate passano in molto meno


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A me da più fiducia chi mi confessa che ha attrazione per qualcuno, e con la confessione preventiva in fin dei conti ha gia scelto di non attuare nulla, che chi se lo è gia scopato e serenamente mi guarda negli occhi come fosse nulla..de gustibus. Ps perdere una o più scopate extra certe contro rischiare un matrimonio per me non c è paragone. È un ''all in'' da poker dove se perdi piangi a vita...le scopate mancate passano


Bè se ha gia scelto di non tradirti capirai che sforzo la confessione
Se provo attrazione ma so per certo che non accadrà nulla anche io posso parlarne perchè diventa qualcosa di cui riderne insieme


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi può stabilire se influisce, se non chi lo vive?
> 
> Magari sbaglia, magari ci coglie... Ma chi può stabilire se influisce?
> 
> ...


Direi che se tu fossi solo non ci sarebbero problemi, quindi non lo stabilisci tu che scrivi, lo stabilisci tu in base al tipo di rapporto con tua moglie
Poi scrivere in forma anonima su un forum e tradire il coniuge, per me, sono due cose ben diverse
La prima potrebbe minare il rapporto ma anche no, la seconda certamente lo fa ...


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabilmente mi incazzerei
> Non so che valore darebbe l'altro io so che il valore che gli davo io era il medesimo di prima del tradimento.


Quindi se scopri che ti ha detto ti amo con un messaggio da una stanza di albergo e poi lo ha infilato dopo 5 minuti magari sussurrando lo stesso ti amo..tu ''probabilmente'' ti incazzeresti? Come in tutte le cose...ci si deve mettere nei panni dell altro...ora sei carnefice e non lo capisci..se fossi vittima sarebbe altra storia


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Nocciola scusami ma non ho capito, tu hai tradito il tuo uomo, pur continuando ad amarlo??
> L'amante era altro?
> A me sembra impossibile. Una contraddizione. Avrai voluto per qualche ragione solo a te nota provare altro e poi avrai fatto la tua scelta...
> Ma in quel momento l'amore verso tuo marito sarà vacillare,  avrai avuto dei dubbi...o no?


Concordo. In quel periodo non si ama. Inutile prendersi in giro. Poi magari si può tornare ad amare.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quindi se scopri che ti ha detto ti amo e poi lo ha infilato dopo5 minuti magari sussurrando ti amo..tu ''probabilmente'' ti incazzeresti? Come in tutte le cose...ci si deve mettere nei panni dell altro...ora sei carnefice e non lo capisci..se fossi vittima sarebbe altra storia


Che io sia carnefice fai bene a pensarlo per quello che ho sempre scritto qui
Non lo sono così tanto quindi ti assicuro che capisco.
Se scopro che ha sussurato ti amo direi che ancora una volta ho capito poco di chi ho vicino.
Probabilmente nel mio modo di pensare incide il mio modo di tradire che essendo l'unico che concepisco, è l'unico che potrei accettare per proseguire in un rapporto.
Per quello che vedo intorno però credo che tendenzialmente abbia ragione tu


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A me da più fiducia chi mi confessa che ha attrazione per qualcuno, e con la confessione preventiva in fin dei conti ha gia scelto di non attuare nulla,


Ah sì?...

Interessante teoria.. :rotfl:

Immagino che non tornerete mai più sull'argomento, giusto?

Ormai ha confessato.. è fatta! :rotfl:

Pensa te, io romperei i coglioni ogni giorno..

E lo hai visto?
E ti ha chiamato?
Si ma lui che dice?
Ma mica gli rispondi ai messaggi?
Ma te come ti senti stamani?
Ma perché ti sei messa quella gonna?

:rotfl: :rotfl:
Mi sa che siete tutti molto più bravi di me :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sì?...
> 
> Interessante teoria.. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Idem


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si perde comunque qualcosa quando si fa una scelta.
> Nello scegliere tra l'abbandonarsi all'amante o restare fedeli, è sicuramente vero che si è certi di perdere qualcosa se non ci si abbandona all'amante, mentre non vi è certezza nell'altro caso, ma solo rischio, di perdere qualcosa.
> *Il coinvolgimento del legittimo comporta una perdita maggiorata: sicuramente quella dell'amante, alla quale va aggiunta una certa dose di serenità coniugale.*
> A parole sono tutti aperti verso la fiducia totale, nella realtà i dubbi emergono sempre.
> ...


Anche lo scegliere l'amante porta delle perdite, anche se non si viene scoperti
Il rischio è di perdere comunque il compagno perchè, personalmente, ai rapporti io, tu e l'altro ma siamo felici felici non credo
Infine tu dimentichi che nell'abbandonarsi all'amante e venire scoperti probabilmente perdi entrambi ... e ben più del marito e dell'amante


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E non ti domandi perchè non lo attua?
> 1. Era una cazzata e quindi perchè coinvolgermi
> 2. Non lo era e si è fermato solo perchè gliel'ho chiesto
> In entrambi casi è inutile che mi coinvolgi
> ...


Uscire spesso la sera da sola con amiche in posti dove poterlo incontrare cosa è? È nella ultima categoria? A me fa ancora incazzare pensare a me con figlie a casa e lei fuori con amiche ma ad oggi so anche c era lui. Soprattutto riempirmi di menzogne pur di non farmi andare con lei? E com è possibile che ora mi ami tantissimo perche lo sento? Piu del tradimento fa male la menzogna finalizzata a evitare una serata dove potevo esserci anche io o finalizzata a incontrarlo come se non bastasse gia gli altri incontri.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Uscire spesso la sera da sola con amiche in posti dove poterlo incontrare cosa è? È nella ultima categoria? A me fa ancora incazzare pensare a me con figlie a casa e lei fuori con amiche ma ad oggi so anche c era lui. *Soprattutto riempirmi di menzogne pur di non farmi andare con lei?* E com è possibile che ora mi ami tantissimo perche lo sento? P*iu del tradimento fa male la menzogna finalizzata a evitare una serata dove potevo esserci anche io o finalizzata a incontrarlo come se non bastasse gia gli altri incontri.*


Quotissimo è quello che sto dicendo anche io
Queste sono le cose che diventano imperdonabili
Intendo questo con c'è modo e modo anche di tradire
Entrambi gravi ma uno con una possibilità di recupero che io darei, l'altro no, secondo me ovviamente


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sì?...
> 
> Interessante teoria.. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


E invece parlarne ex post? Stesse domande ...con risposte gia certe. Al massimo hai il prurito di sapere se alla missionaria o alla pecorina. Se stesso giorno tuo o no. Se godeva di piu o di meno.  E cosi via....preferisco primo caso. Ripeto de gustibus.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mi è stato detto e fa incazzare di brutto! Ho dei messaggi dove mi diceva ti amo e so che 5 minuti dopo lo sentiva o vedeva o non so cosa altro. Tu come ti sentiresti? Che valore ha quel ti amo? Dai siamo seri...


Direi che ti stava cojonando.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quotissimo è quello che sto dicendo anche io
> Queste sono le cose che diventano imperdonabili
> Intendo questo con c'è modo e modo anche di tradire
> Entrambi gravi ma uno con una possibilità di recupero che io darei, l'altro no, secondo me ovviamente


Ok un punto in comune. Io lo sto vivendo e fa male. Tanto. Basta che il pensiero ci finisca un attimo sopra per farmi incazzare ore o giorni.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Direi che ti stava cojonando.


Per nocciola no.


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E non ti domandi perchè non lo attua?
> 1. Era una cazzata e quindi perchè coinvolgermi
> 2. Non lo era e si è fermato solo perchè gliel'ho chiesto
> In entrambi casi è inutile che mi coinvolgi
> ...


1 perchè ci si coinvolge anche nelle cazzate se queste potrebbero allontanarmi da chi amo ...
2 come prima ... se si è fermata solo dopo la scoperta lo ha fatto solo perchè ha bisogno di un facchino che gli porta a casa i soldi e cambia le lampadine? Cosa succede appena giro la testa di nuovo? Via con la giostra?
Finchè ti fermi dentro la coppia le difficoltà sono della coppia, se tiri dentro un terzo esci dalla coppia ...

Seconda scelta non ti senti finchè non c'è la scoperta, dopo quella per quale motivo dovrei pensare che io fossi così importante per te se nemmeno sei stata in grado di dominare un tuo desiderio?


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> 1 perchè ci si coinvolge anche nelle cazzate se queste potrebbero allontanarmi da chi amo ...
> 2 come prima ... se si è fermata solo dopo la scoperta lo ha fatto solo perchè ha bisogno di un facchino che gli porta a casa i soldi e cambia le lampadine? Cosa succede appena giro la testa di nuovo? Via con la giostra?
> Finchè ti fermi dentro la coppia le difficoltà sono della coppia, se tiri dentro un terzo esci dalla coppia ...
> 
> Seconda scelta non ti senti finchè non c'è la scoperta, dopo quella per quale motivo dovrei pensare che io fossi così importante per te se nemmeno sei stata in grado di dominare un tuo desiderio?


Quoto e bacio accademico


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per nocciola no.


Sia il.suo tradire è differente [emoji7]..
Non ho ancora capito che significa quando dice lui era altro [emoji57].
E come faceva a non dire bugie al compagno per andare con chi gli dava altro [emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto e bacio accademico


Pure il bacio [emoji8][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E invece parlarne ex post? Stesse domande ...con risposte gia certe. Al massimo hai il prurito di sapere se alla missionaria o alla pecorina. Se stesso giorno tuo o no. Se godeva di piu o di meno.  E cosi via....preferisco primo caso. Ripeto de gustibus.


Ma io veramente non ho chiesto ne di pecorine, ne di vacche :rotfl:

E comunque ho capito dalla tua risposta che Anche te come me massacreresti i coglioni 

La teoria è bella


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io veramente non ho chiesto ne di pecorine, ne di vacche :rotfl:
> 
> E comunque ho capito dalla tua risposta che Anche te come me massacreresti i coglioni
> 
> La teoria è bella


Per ora sono nella pratica della scoperta a cose fatte...l.altra ipotesi non la conosco ma mi sarebbe piaciuta piu dell attuale sicuramente


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sì?...
> 
> Interessante teoria.. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Premesso che dire non è risolvere, ma è il primo passo indispensabile ....
Ma se ti avesse tradito invece quelle domande non le faresti?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Premesso che dire non è risolvere, ma è il primo passo indispensabile ....
> Ma se ti avesse tradito invece quelle domande non le faresti?


Ma continuate a andare oltre

Io sto parlando di DESIDERIO.. e di rimando spostate tutti sul FARE

E se ha tradito...
E se tradisce..
È dopo il tradimento...

Ma è una ossessione.. 

Io sto "serenamente" ragionando sul DESIDERIO

E non c'è verso di restare serenamente sul DESIDERIO

Si va subito oltre...

E la maiala..

E la pecorina...

E l'uccello dritto che entra...

Calma ragazzi.. siamo ancora indietro, non è successo nulla..

Io ragiono sul DESIDERIO.. è possibile farlo in serenità?


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sia il.suo tradire è differente [emoji7]..
> Non ho ancora capito che significa quando dice lui era altro [emoji57].
> E come faceva a non dire bugie al compagno per andare con chi gli dava altro [emoji41]


Quando sei traditore vedi tutto in modo giustificato. Io stesso quando lo sono stato unnpo mi giustificavo...mia moglie idem ora....ammette le colpe però spesso dice che in quel momento cosi era..come fosse inevitabile e il massimo della doppia personalita è che se tra amici  o vedendo un film viene fuori un argomento simile lei è spregiudicata nel condannare (come sempre stata) ma dice che nel suo caso è stato differente perché x,y,z.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

C'è chi della teoria se ne sbatte e agisce d'impulso... 
Patti chiari convivenza lunga[emoji57].
Tutti questi ragionamenti per una trombata di straforo e per poi trovarci una giustificazione. [emoji13]
A tutti piace trombare[emoji41].  Ma si fa in modo che il tradito/a sia fedele  e non si condividono i propri pruriti[emoji57] .
Io posso trombare in giro .. te no [emoji36].
Il tradito/a deve credere alla famiglia del Mulino Bianco [emoji274].


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma continuate a andare oltre
> 
> Io sto parlando di DESIDERIO.. e di rimando spostate tutti sul FARE
> 
> ...


Manco ci ragiono. Prima forse mi.sarei posto domande se lei avesse desiderio. Ora che è attuato sinceramente me ne fotto. Se Hai il tumore non pensi all unghia incarnita


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quando sei traditore vedi tutto in modo giustificato. Io stesso quando lo sono stato unnpo mi giustificavo...mia moglie idem ora....ammette le colpe però spesso dice che in quel momento cosi era..come fosse inevitabile e il massimo della doppia personalita è che se tra amici  o vedendo un film viene fuori un argomento simile lei è spregiudicata nel condannare (come sempre stata) ma dice che nel suo caso è stato differente perché x,y,z.


Non vivo in un castello.
Non sono un personaggio di una favola dove vissero tutti felici e contenti.
Reputo le esigenze dell'uomo come quelle di una donna.
Lei sa che se avesse dei pruriti basta parlarne. Mi chiede rispetto e fedeltà , ok ma allo stesso la pretendo .
Ragionamento semplice e lineare senza se e senza ma .


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma continuate a andare oltre
> 
> Io sto parlando di DESIDERIO.. e di rimando spostate tutti sul FARE
> 
> ...


Ma cerca di capire anche tu però che farsi le domande su un DESIDERIO sarà pure duro ma peggio è farsi LE STESSE domande dopo che ha FATTO!
In un primo momento DESIDERARE e FARE sembreranno, per chi subisce, la stessa cosa, avranno la stessa gravità, ma superato questo momento iniziale la differenza sarà notevole
Sapere che la mia compagna prima di FARE mi ha coinvolto non perchè doveva (come chi viene scoperto dopo) ma perchè poteva, sapere che lo ha fatto mettendo a rischio il rapporto pur di salvarlo e di rispettarmi come persona prima che come marito, sapere che del suo DESIDERARE possiamo parlare, mi avrebbe aiutato non poco


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmeno io lo vorrei quel tipo di rapporto li..
> 
> Però è anche vero che desiderare può capitare....
> 
> ...


Dobbiamo metterci d'accordo su cosa intendiamo per DESIDERIO. Per me il desiderio è qualcosa che, se non appagato, porta a una situazione di frustrazione e, in casi estremi, sofferenza.

Qui non parlo di raccontare al partner ogni bell'uomo che vedo e di cui penso "ah però, che bel tipo, in un'altra vita ci potrei fare un pensiero".

Parlo di desiderare e, conseguentemente, trovarmi in una situazione di mancanza, frustrazione, da cui poi nasce la tentazione di tradire.

Ovvio che non racconto al mio compagno ogni fantasia che mi passa per la testa, se temporanea, passeggera, di quelle che si dimenticano in 5 minuti.

Ma se mi trovo a provare un grande desiderio che mi crea problemi, mi mette in crisi e potrebbe rappresentare un segnale di allarme per il rapporto, ben venga la condivisione piuttosto che il tradimento.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ma cerca di capire anche tu però che farsi le domande su un DESIDERIO sarà pure duro ma peggio è farsi LE STESSE domande dopo che ha FATTO!
> In un primo momento DESIDERARE e FARE sembreranno, per chi subisce, la stessa cosa, avranno la stessa gravità, ma superato questo momento iniziale la differenza sarà notevole
> Sapere che la mia compagna prima di FARE mi ha coinvolto non perchè doveva (come chi viene scoperto dopo) ma perchè poteva, sapere che lo ha fatto mettendo a rischio il rapporto pur di salvarlo e di rispettarmi come persona prima che come marito, sapere che del suo DESIDERARE possiamo parlare, mi avrebbe aiutato non poco


Io capisco tutto.. e ripeto, sono stato tradito anche io

Però a me qui interessa IL DESIDERIO.. e la ONESTA' nel desiderio

Niente fare

No fuck

Nicht sex

Siamo ancora indietro..


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da come viene considerata la relazione.
> Per me era prioritario condividere i pensieri, prima ancora del letto, il conto e gli spaghetti.
> Per lui però non era così.


Purtroppo Brunetta, per quanto il sesso sia solo una parte della vita di coppia, è evidentemente una parte importante. Dev'esserlo per forza, vista la quantità di tradimenti che ci sono in giro.

I matrimoni finiscono spesso per i tradimenti. O se non finiscono, sprofondano nella crisi. E il tradimento è cercare sesso o emozioni sessuali altrove. Non altro.

A questo punto chiediamoci perché uno metta a repentaglio il benessere della sua famiglia, dei suoi figli, per qualcosa che poi non ha tutta questa importanza.

Evidentemente ce l'ha.

E allora, evidentemente, sarebbe il caso di parlarne, di monitorarsi. Perché dai desideri o dalla frustrazione o dalla mancanza di condivisione o dall'atteggiamento "meglio che ognuno se la smazzi da solo" spesso nascono i problemi che portano a tradire.


----------



## Moni (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io invece spero che uno sia in grado di seguire o non seguire quel desiderio smazzandosi le eventuali conseguenze
> Desideri una, sei attratto e combattuto e ne parlo con me? Ma sei scemo???
> Prendi il mio ruolo di compagna e moglie e lo porti a quello di mamma che ti aiuta in un momento in cui stai valutando se tradirmi?
> Boh . Ma io uno così non lo vorrei proprio al mio fianco


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Dobbiamo metterci d'accordo su cosa intendiamo per DESIDERIO. Per me il desiderio è qualcosa che, se non appagato, porta a una situazione di frustrazione e, in casi estremi, sofferenza.
> 
> Qui non parlo di raccontare al partner ogni bell'uomo che vedo e di cui penso "ah però, che bel tipo, in un'altra vita ci potrei fare un pensiero".
> 
> ...


Mettiamoci d'accordo, va bene.. 

Però basta non scivolare immediatamente sul "fare" 

Anche perché mi risulta che prima di "fare" bisogna in qualche modo desiderare, o no?

PS non so te, ma io non è che con tutte le donne che ho desiderato, ho poi "fatto"

Magari..


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

QUOTE=Eagle72;1883518]Quando sei traditore vedi tutto in modo giustificato. Io stesso quando lo sono stato unnpo mi giustificavo...mia moglie idem ora....ammette le colpe però spesso dice che in quel momento cosi era..come fosse inevitabile e il massimo della doppia personalita è che se tra amici  o vedendo un film viene fuori un argomento simile lei è spregiudicata nel condannare (come sempre stata) ma dice che nel suo caso è stato differente perché x,y,z.[/QUOTE]

Non vivo in un castello.
Non sono un personaggio di una favola dove vissero tutti felici e contenti.
Reputo le esigenze dell'uomo come quelle di una donna.
Lei sa che se avesse dei pruriti basta parlarne. Mi chiede rispetto e fedeltà , ok ma allo stesso la pretendo .
Ragionamento semplice e lineare senza se e senza ma .


Topa ta lk mi ha giocato uno scherzetto ... Mi aveva messo questa  risposta su un'altra discussione [emoji13]


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mettiamoci d'accordo, va bene..
> 
> Però basta non scivolare immediatamente sul "fare"
> 
> ...


Allora, ti posso dire che col mio ex marito mi è capitato di prendere spesso, fin da fidanzati, delle cotte paurose per altri. Anche se io e lui facevamo sesso (tanto e bene eh) e gli volevo un bene immenso.
Mi sono presa delle scuffie incredibili.
Con un mio ex collega, che mi era saltato addosso, avevo anche reagito fisicamente per non andarci a letto, ma tornavo a casa eccitatissima.

Purtroppo, anche se una mia cara amica mi diceva che quelle cotte erano dei segnali e che avrei dovuto esaminarle e farci i conti, non le ho dato retta.

Sono andata avanti facendo finta di niente (senza tradire) e alla fine grazie al tradimento di lui e alla conseguente terapia ho capito che il nostro matrimonio era già alla frutta da un bel po'.

Ora, se avessi preso in carico quei desideri, li avessi analizzati, magari con un terapeuta, magari facendo terapia di coppia, mi sarei risparmiata anni dolorosissimi, li avrei risparmiati anche ai miei figli.
Forse ci saremmo arresi al fatto che non ci amavamo più senza arrivare a tradirci e a farci del male.
Forse avremmo potuto recuperare un rapporto diverso, più autentico, anziché allontanarci e ricorrere ai sotterfugi.

Chissà.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sia il.suo tradire è differente [emoji7]..
> Non ho ancora capito che significa quando dice lui era altro [emoji57].
> E come faceva a non dire bugie al compagno per andare con chi gli dava altro [emoji41]


Altro vuol dire che non era amore era altro
Non sono mai uscita una sera con lui nemmeno nel weekend.
Lo vedevo quando non avevo bisogno di raccontare palle. 
Spiegarlo vuol dire entrare troppo nel dettaglio


----------



## Rosarose (2 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Allora, ti posso dire che col mio ex marito mi è capitato di prendere spesso, fin da fidanzati, delle cotte paurose per altri. Anche se io e lui facevamo sesso (tanto e bene eh) e gli volevo un bene immenso.
> Mi sono presa delle scuffie incredibili.
> Con un mio ex collega, che mi era saltato addosso, avevo anche reagito fisicamente per non andarci a letto, ma tornavo a casa eccitatissima.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo in tutto!! Il desiderio continuo e martellante per " altro" è un sintomo chiaro di sofferenza della coppia!!


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo in tutto!! Il desiderio continuo e martellante per " altro" è un sintomo chiaro di sofferenza della coppia!!


E se fossero solo gli ormoni?


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Altro vuol dire che non era amore era altro
> Non sono mai uscita una sera con lui nemmeno nel weekend.
> Lo vedevo quando non avevo bisogno di raccontare palle.
> Spiegarlo vuol dire entrare troppo nel dettaglio


Non lo devi spiegare a me .
A lavoro o al.supermercato o in lavanderia a gettone, non cambia .
Se vai.a.farti i massaggi e poi il massaggiatore e lui ti fa il.servizio  è vero mi stai dicendo la verità ma solo  dal tuo punto di vista.
I miei pruriti le mie fantasie Lei le conosce. E.non.vedo cosa ci sia di male , e troppo  brutto  scoprire aspetti della persona che hai accanto da altri ,o semplicemente sospettarli.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Allora, ti posso dire che col mio ex marito mi è capitato di prendere spesso, fin da fidanzati, delle cotte paurose per altri. Anche se io e lui facevamo sesso (tanto e bene eh) e gli volevo un bene immenso.
> Mi sono presa delle scuffie incredibili.
> Con un mio ex collega, che mi era saltato addosso, avevo anche reagito fisicamente per non andarci a letto, ma tornavo a casa eccitatissima.
> 
> ...


Ecco.. da questa tua testimonianza tu leghi a doppio filo il DESIDERIO (tuo) per un maschio con qualcosa che non va nel rapporto di coppia

Secondo me è un legame a dir poco avventuroso

E che spiazza e disorienta, proprio per via del legame

Io per quel poco che so di me, il MIO desiderio non è sintomatico assolutsmente di nulla, se non del DESIDERIO stesso

E penso anche di conoscerlo, tanto è vero che sto 2 passi indietro quando ne sento l'odore (se lo decido io)

Senza "finirci dentro" (sempre se lo decido io)

Hai mai pensato a questo tuo DESIDERIO di allora come un qualcosa che sia costituzionale a te come femmina?

È un pensiero sconveniente?
Imbarazzante?
Poco "politically correct"?

Per forza un DESIDERIO si deve accompagnare a un mal funzionamento della coppia?

Il proprio desiderio (di individui) è un qualcosa che si perde nel mondo?

La.coppia funziona un po' come la puntura sterilizzante del desiderio?

Chiedo eh?...

Perché a me questo tuo sembra un approccio di una pericolosità inaudita

Specie quando un giorno quel DESIDERIO dovesse insorgere di nuovo

E se sei sana, un giorno o l'altro insorgera' .. temo

Sto sempre parlando di DESIDERIO... x la cronaca

No fuck
No sex
No hardcore


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non lo devi spiegare a me .
> A lavoro o al.supermercato o in lavanderia a gettone, non cambia .
> Se vai.a.farti i massaggi e poi il massaggiatore e lui ti fa il.servizio  è vero mi stai dicendo la verità ma solo  dal tuo punto di vista.
> I miei pruriti le mie fantasie Lei le conosce. E.non.vedo cosa ci sia di male , e troppo  brutto  scoprire aspetti della persona che hai accanto da altri ,o semplicemente sospettarli.


Ma cosa c'entrano i tuoi pruriti o fantasie?
Anche mio marito conosce un paio di uomini per i quali io ho una forte attrazione. Sempre detto sempre saputo e sempre saputo anche che la mia attrazione finisce lì.
Idem per le fantasie.
Qui si sta dicendo che mio marito dovrebbe tornare a casa a dirmi "sai tesoro, c'è una collega che mi attrae, la penso spesso, ci siamo sentiti e scritti, sono in difficoltà perchè fatico a controllare questo mio desiderio"
E la mia risposta non dovrebbe essere "ma vai a cagare?"
Così adesso io passo le giornate a chiedermi cosa vi dite, come la guardi ecc ecc 
A me sembra surreale


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E se fossero solo gli ormoni?


Se fossero SOLO gli ormoni sarebbe patologico ....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. da questa tua testimonianza tu leghi a doppio filo il DESIDERIO (tuo) per un maschio con qualcosa che non va nel rapporto di coppia
> 
> Secondo me è un legame a dir poco avventuroso
> 
> ...


Verde e quoto
Il rischio è che si perda la visione della realtà e si mischino le cose


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entrano i tuoi pruriti o fantasie?
> Anche mio marito conosce un paio di uomini per i quali io ho una forte attrazione. Sempre detto sempre saputo e sempre saputo anche che la mia attrazione finisce lì.
> Idem per le fantasie.
> Qui si sta dicendo che mio marito dovrebbe tornare a casa a dirmi "sai tesoro, c'è una collega che mi attrae, la penso spesso, ci siamo sentiti e scritti, sono in difficoltà perchè fatico a controllare questo mio desiderio"
> ...


Ripeto ... non dire niente e scoprire tutto dopo ti farebbe passare delle giornate migliori?
Io non credo 
Quindi da questo punto di vista dire o non dire non cambia nulla, da altri punti di vista invece ...


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se fossero SOLO gli ormoni sarebbe patologico ....


Quindi uno che ha voglia di scopare spesso e ha gli ormoni a mille è malato?


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E se fossero solo gli ormoni?


Quoto. Siamo fatti per desiderare più partner. La nostra società e il nostro tempo ci inculcano altro. Siamo cresciuti cosi.


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ....
> 
> *Per forza un DESIDERIO si deve accompagnare a un mal funzionamento della coppia?*
> 
> ...


No, come avere sete non significa per forza avere il diabete o avere tachicardia non significa avere un infarto
Ma se questi sintomi sono insolitamente frequenti o si accompagnano ad altri sintomi forse un controllino lo farei
Fuor di metafora, se il mio desiderio si esaurisce con l'allontanamento dell'oggetto desiderato o comunque in breve tempo no problem, se il desiderio permane a lungo e ci penso anche quando faccio l'amore, vado al cesso o vado dal gommista forse qualcosa da rivedere ci sarebbe, quel desiderio stà influenzando il mio modo di vivere


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ripeto ... non dire niente e scoprire tutto dopo ti farebbe passare delle giornate migliori?
> Io non credo
> Quindi da questo punto di vista dire o non dire non cambia nulla, da altri punti di vista invece ...


Dando per scontato che quel desiderio passi ai fatti. Non mi farebbe stare meglio ma almeno saprei che ha fatto una scelta. E da quella scelta e da come ha scelto pensiamo se ricostruire o no
Se me lo dicesse prima avrebbe lo stesso effetto di quelli che confessano un tradimento. Un voler dividere con me un peso. A me non sta bene


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi uno che ha voglia di scopare spesso e ha gli ormoni a mille è malato?


Se la sua vita sessuale è influenzata SOLO dagli ormoni direi proprio di si ...
Sei tu ad aver messo quel "solo" ...


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto. Siamo fatti per desiderare più partner. La nostra società e il nostro tempo ci inculcano altro. Siamo cresciuti cosi.


Ma non è la società... è che andando in giro a scopare e basta non si conclude niente.
Non si fanno figli, non si mette su famiglia, si è sempre in caccia e spesso soli.
Per cui siamo desiderosi di avere un progetto, da un lato, e dall'altro di avere altre esperienze sessuali.
Ovviamente le due cose non sono compatibili, per cui quando si è trovato un partner adeguato si sceglie.
La fedeltà e l'esclusività sono strumenti per poter definire tale scelta.
Però gli ormoni non è che cambiano sulla base delle scelte effettuate.
Sono sempre lì, a ricordarci che siamo uomini o donne, che siamo vivi, che abbiamo voglia di vivere esperienze piacevoli.
E prima o poi questa voglia emerge, trionfa di nuovo.


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dando per scontato che quel desiderio passi ai fatti. Non mi farebbe stare meglio ma almeno saprei che ha fatto una scelta. E da quella scelta e da come ha scelto pensiamo se ricostruire o no
> Se me lo dicesse prima avrebbe lo stesso effetto di quelli che confessano un tradimento. Un voler dividere con me un peso. A me non sta bene


Per carità, punti di vista, io continuo a preferire una minaccia ad una guerra, la guerra fa danni permanenti


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ma se questi sintomi sono insolitamente frequenti o si accompagnano ad altri sintomi forse un controllino lo farei


I miei "sintomi" non sono frequenti.. anzi, sono assai rari

Pagherei per desiderare una donna anche solo perché è "bòna" (ci ho pure aperto un 3d in questi giorni in amore e sesso )

Pagherei Perché io quando desidero sto bene, e non mi sento "malato" (anzi)

Quindi a questo punto la mia coppia va bene?

Chiedo..


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ripeto ... non dire niente e scoprire tutto dopo ti farebbe passare delle giornate migliori?
> Io non credo
> Quindi da questo punto di vista dire o non dire non cambia nulla, da altri punti di vista invece ...


Niente..nun ja fa proprio


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se la sua vita sessuale è influenzata SOLO dagli ormoni direi proprio di si ...
> Sei tu ad aver messo quel "solo" ...


Beh, certo. Le pulsioni sessuali si possono reprimere.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ripeto ... non dire niente e scoprire tutto dopo ti farebbe passare delle giornate migliori?.





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Niente..nun ja fa proprio


Ma scusate.. se questa discussione è il giochino del
"Cosa è meglio e cosa è peggio" ditelo

Che voglio giocare anche io...

Mi sembrava si parlasse di argomenti, senza blocchi ne inibizioni, a mani libere

Non di fare il giochino del cosa è meglio e cosa è peggio


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è la società... è che andando in giro a scopare e basta non si conclude niente.
> Non si fanno figli, non si mette su famiglia, si è sempre in caccia e spesso soli.
> Per cui siamo desiderosi di avere un progetto, da un lato, e dall'altro di avere altre esperienze sessuali.
> Ovviamente le due cose non sono compatibili, per cui quando si è trovato un partner adeguato si sceglie.
> ...


Si. Infatti moltissimi tradiscono dopo aver realizzato matrimonio e nei primi anni di vita dei figli. Perche si sente di aver raggiunto lo scopo. È subdola come cosa..non lo si fa manco tanto per calcolo. E come dire e ora? Finito? La mia vita su ferma? È tristemente cosi. Poi i litigi e la gestione familiare fanno da ulteriore detonatore


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma scusate.. se questa discussione è il giochino del
> "Cosa è meglio e cosa è peggio" ditelo
> 
> Che voglio giocare anche io...
> ...


Il top è che non vi sia desiderio verso altri. Un gradino sotto è presenza desiderio con frenata e condivisione sbandata. Ancora piu sotto c è scopare a sangue prendendo in giro. Ultimo livello come terzo ma scoperto.La accendiamo?


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si. Infatti moltissimi tradiscono dopo aver realizzato matrimonio e nei primi anni di vita dei figli. Perche si sente di aver raggiunto lo scopo. È subdola come cosa..non lo si fa manco tanto per calcolo. E come dire e ora? Finito? La mia vita su ferma? È tristemente cosi. Poi i litigi e la gestione familiare fanno da ulteriore detonatore


Direi che è così.
Soprattutto perché in quel periodo è proprio il sesso a farne le spese.
Certo, si dice sempre che bisognerebbe alimentare l'attrazione di coppia comunque e sempre, ma tante volte il tempo dedicato a recuperare sonno e al riposo, quando lo si trova, risulta per molti  preferibile a quello dedicato al sesso...
Io lo dico sempre. Anni di missionaria alle 23.30 di sera quando si addormentava nostra figlia rubando ore al sonno hanno contribuito e non poco al tradimento. Eppure io avrei voluto altro, certo, ma le forze in gioco erano quelle.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il top è che non vi sia desiderio verso altri. Un gradino sotto è presenza desiderio con frenata e condivisione sbandata. Ancora piu sotto c è scopare a sangue prendendo in giro. Ultimo livello come terzo ma scoperto.La accendiamo?


Meglio cornuto con la Bellucci moglie o non cornuto con la Bindi moglie?


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I miei "sintomi" non sono frequenti.. anzi, sono assai rari
> 
> Pagherei per desiderare una donna anche solo perché è "bòna" (ci ho pure aperto un 3d in questi giorni in amore e sesso )
> 
> ...


Skorpio, ma davvero sembro così banale nei miei interventi?
Cioè secondo te, dire che NON HO un dato "sintomo" vuol dire che sono necessariamente in salute? Ti pare sensato che qualcuno scriva questo?
Per favore ...


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, certo. Le pulsioni sessuali si possono reprimere.


Anche semplicemente controllare ...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Direi che è così.
> Soprattutto perché in quel periodo è proprio il sesso a farne le spese.
> Certo, si dice sempre che bisognerebbe alimentare l'attrazione di coppia comunque e sempre, ma tante volte il tempo dedicato a recuperare sonno e al riposo, quando lo si trova, risulta per molti  preferibile a quello dedicato al sesso...
> *Io lo dico sempre. Anni di missionaria alle 23.30 di sera quando si addormentava nostra figlia rubando ore al sonno hanno contribuito e non poco al tradimento. Eppure io avrei voluto altro, certo, ma le forze in gioco erano quelle.*


Non sono d'accordo
Anni di missionaria con te avrebbero dovuto farvi desiderare spazi vostri
Non è che se con me fai la missionaria e non proponi nulla sei giustificata a fare i giri di giostra con un altro
Altra cosa che non capisco come si possa accettare o giustificare


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Direi che è così.
> Soprattutto perché in quel periodo è proprio il sesso a farne le spese.
> Certo, si dice sempre che bisognerebbe alimentare l'attrazione di coppia comunque e sempre, ma tante volte il tempo dedicato a recuperare sonno e al riposo, quando lo si trova, risultar per molti  preferibile a quello dedicato al sesso...


La mia esperienza e quella di amici...prima lui tradisce..perche lei forse molto presa da gravidanza e gestione..oltre che essere trasformata fisicamente.....li si crea prima crepa...poi c è la reazione..lei, con figli un po piu grandi, sempre a cercare forma fisica, dieta, sport, vestiti ecc alla ricerca di una nuova femminilità...e nuovi spazi propri...ricerca di conferme...se poi sono a conoscenza o sospettano del tradimento del marito è la fine....ci sguazzano alla grande.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Meglio cornuto con la Bellucci moglie o non cornuto con la Bindi moglie?


Non ricordo. Sei stato tradito? Se si non avresti preferito che magari si fermava e condivideva il desiderio piuttosto che sapere che mentre eri a calcetto era in ginocchio? No dico...giusto per dire...


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Anche semplicemente controllare ...


Le controlli se le indirizzi in qualche modo che sia comunque inerente alla sfera sessuale.
Altrimenti è repressione.
Per dire, controllo le mie pulsioni sessuali indirizzando quelle stimolate da altre persone verso il mio partner.
Le controllo gestendo tempi e modalità adeguati al mio partner e eventualmente sopperendo rare volte da solo con la masturbazione.
Le reprimo quando col partner non riesco a trovare un equilibrio soddisfacente adottando queste modalità.
Per dire, quando il partner ha voglia di fare sesso random poche volte l'anno o mi limita in maniera eccessiva io parlerei di repressione, che ha effetti deleteri sulla psiche.
E' repressione anche quando si ha voglia di fare sesso al pomeriggio e si ha sempre e solo il partner disponibile solo la notte quando la libido viene azzerata dal sonno.
Quando reprimi non stai bene e da questo malessere può nascere il desiderio di ritrovare un equilibrio e un benessere con altri partner più disponibili secondo le tue necessità.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entrano i tuoi pruriti o fantasie?
> Anche mio marito conosce un paio di uomini per i quali io ho una forte attrazione. Sempre detto sempre saputo e sempre saputo anche che la mia attrazione finisce lì.
> Idem per le fantasie.
> Qui si sta dicendo che mio marito dovrebbe tornare a casa a dirmi "sai tesoro, c'è una collega che mi attrae, la penso spesso, ci siamo sentiti e scritti, sono in difficoltà perchè fatico a controllare questo mio desiderio"
> ...



Ma come lui sa che hai Delle forti attrazioni e lui non può dirti le sue. Non ti può dire che una collega lo mette in difficoltà ? 
Non siamo tutti di ferro [emoji57].
Ci vuole una grossa forza interiore e un po' di pazzia confidare " tutto" a chi si ha vicino,  invece confidare a  amici o amante. Come si dice il tradito/a è l'ultimo a sapere. È figo vederlo che parla bene di del traditore/ce con l'amante o con gli amici comuni che sanno le confidenze del traditore .
C'è sempre quella o quello che ti trombettisti extra [emoji41].
Perché non dirlo.
A parte che Lei è sempre nelle mie fantasie [emoji7].
Ma se avessi dei pruriti per qualche altra senza Lei li capirei che c'è qualcosa che non va, ed è probabile che ne parleri con lei . Come ho fatto quando mi sono visto per mesi messo dopo i figli e la lavatrice , li le dissi chiaramente che cosa volevo fare per risolvere la situazione e le varie soluzioni [emoji7] .
Mica siamo dei bambini che gli si raccontano le favole. 
Grossa crisi che dopo un paio di giorni si è risolta [emoji201].


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> Anni di missionaria con te avrebbero dovuto farvi desiderare spazi vostri
> Non è che se con me fai la missionaria e non proponi nulla sei giustificata a fare i giri di giostra con un altro
> Altra cosa che non capisco come si possa accettare o giustificare


Perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> *Anni di missionaria con te avrebbero dovuto farvi desiderare spazi vostri
> *Non è che se con me fai la missionaria e non proponi nulla sei giustificata a fare i giri di giostra con un altro
> Altra cosa che non capisco come si possa accettare o giustificare


Ma neanche adesso questa cosa viene compresa, anche se la missionaria è superata quelle poche volte che lo facciamo, per fortuna. Almeno quello.
Per mia moglie tutto viene prima del sesso. Solo quando tutto è sotto controllo, può perdere il controllo per fare sesso.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto. Siamo fatti per desiderare più partner. La nostra società e il nostro tempo ci inculcano altro. Siamo cresciuti cosi.


Ma se è così perché nascondersi ... Quante storie inutili..


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le controlli se le indirizzi in qualche modo che sia comunque inerente alla sfera sessuale.
> Altrimenti è repressione.
> Per dire, controllo le mie pulsioni sessuali indirizzando quelle stimolate da altre persone verso il mio partner.
> Le controllo gestendo tempi e modalità adeguati al mio partner e eventualmente sopperendo rare volte da solo con la masturbazione.
> ...


D'accordo, intendevo dire che la repressione non è l'unico modo di controllare l'effetto degli ormoni ...:up:


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Meglio cornuto con la Bellucci moglie o non cornuto con la Bindi moglie?


Mejo na torta in tanti/e che ma merda da soli/e.
Battuta triste della mia vecchia comitiva .


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> La mia esperienza e quella di amici...prima lui tradisce..perche lei forse molto presa da gravidanza e gestione..oltre che essere trasformata fisicamente.....li si crea prima crepa...poi c è la reazione..lei, con figli un po piu grandi, sempre a cercare forma fisica, dieta, sport, vestiti ecc alla ricerca di una nuova femminilità...e nuovi spazi propri...ricerca di conferme...se poi sono a conoscenza o sospettano del tradimento del marito è la fine....ci sguazzano alla grande.


Ecco, mi è mancata solo la prima parte, per il resto la seconda è arrivata puntuale.
Ma è così, mediamente così.
Mia moglie è più centrata sul corpo adesso di quando era giovane.
Ieri ascoltavo le conversioni tra donne oltre i 50 anni. Tutte contente dei mariti che le lasciano un po' sole, che vanno via per lavoro, che escono un po' di casa. Arriva anche quella fase.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non ricordo. Sei stato tradito? Se si non avresti preferito che magari si fermava e condivideva il desiderio piuttosto che sapere che mentre eri a calcetto era in ginocchio? No dico...giusto per dire...


Ma... Quel che preferivo io.. ma cosa c'entra con l'argomento del desiderio ?????


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma come lui sa che hai Delle forti attrazioni e lui non può dirti le sue. Non ti può dire che una collega lo mette in difficoltà ?
> Non siamo tutti di ferro [emoji57].
> Ci vuole una grossa forza interiore e un po' di pazzia confidare " tutto" a chi si ha vicino,  invece confidare a  amici o amante. Come si dice il tradito/a è l'ultimo a sapere. È figo vederlo che parla bene di del traditore/ce con l'amante o con gli amici comuni che sanno le confidenze del traditore .
> C'è sempre quella o quello che ti trombettisti extra [emoji41].
> ...


Probabilmente non mi spiego
Lui sa che ci sono due uomini che raccolgono la mia simpatia. Non sono in difficioltà non ho intenzione di tradirlo con loro. Non ho bisogno di aiuto
Quando ho desiderato davvero non mi sono sentita in bisogno di chiedere un aiuto e nemmeno mi sono sentita in difficolta. Provavo attrazione e ho deciso di coltivarlo. Pensandoci anche molto visto che ho fatto passare mesi prima di decidermi. Pensando a molte cose e decidendo di andare avanti.

Il grassetto era una cosa vostra e certo che hai fatto bene a parlarne con lei, era parte attiva del tuo problema


----------



## Lara3 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neanche adesso questa cosa viene compresa, anche se la missionaria è superata quelle poche volte che lo facciamo, per fortuna. Almeno quello.
> Per mia moglie tutto viene prima del sesso. Solo quando tutto è sotto controllo, può perdere il controllo per fare sesso.


Danny, 
è molto probabile che una persona non sia interessata ad un certo partner, piuttosto che non sia interessata al sesso. E intanto con un partner diverso fa scintille. 
Tu sai...
Non credo che tua moglie era apatica verso il sesso quando ti tradiva.
Mi fai tenerezza quando continui a giustificare tua moglie .
Ma importante è che tu abbia ritrovato un equilibrio. 
So bene che non è facile.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mejo na torta in tanti/e che ma merda da soli/e.
> Battuta triste della mia vecchia comitiva .


questo gioco del meglio e del peggio mi piace

Ma poi il meglio si avvera sempre? :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Skorpio, ma davvero sembro così banale nei miei interventi?
> Cioè secondo te, dire che NON HO un dato "sintomo" vuol dire che sono necessariamente in salute? Ti pare sensato che qualcuno scriva questo?
> Per favore ...


Non mi sembri banale

Voglio solo segnalarti che se tua moglie non ti ha parlato di quel desiderio che ha avuto, per me ha fatto una scelta intelligente

Perché non avresti potuto fare nulla

E sarebbe stata una irresponsabile

Questo.. riguardo il DESIDERIO

Poi.. di quel che è accaduto dopo, non mi interessa, è fuori ambito dal mio ragionamento

Non hai una interdetta come moglie

Non è una brutta notizia

Poi vedi tu


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny,
> è molto probabile che una persona non sia interessata ad un certo partner, piuttosto che non sia interessata al sesso. *E intanto con un partner diverso fa scintille. *
> Tu sai...
> Non credo che tua moglie era apatica verso il sesso quando ti tradiva.
> ...


Ne sono convinto anch'io.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> questo gioco del meglio e del peggio mi piace
> 
> Ma poi il meglio si avvera sempre? :mexican:


Si se il mejo pensa solo ai cazzi suoi si ..


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si se il mejo pensa solo ai cazzi suoi si ..


Allora basta volare bassi.

Vinco facile :rotfl:


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. da questa tua testimonianza tu leghi a doppio filo il DESIDERIO (tuo) per un maschio con qualcosa che non va nel rapporto di coppia
> 
> Secondo me è un legame a dir poco avventuroso
> 
> ...


Io funziono cosí e le mie convinzioni non sono ipotesi, sono state acquisite in anni di introspezione, terapia e riflessione. Oltre che di esperienze.

Se questo tipo di desiderio fosse fisiologico:

1) mi dovete spiegare perché da più di 6 anni a questa parte non ce l'ho, nonostante farei l'amore con mio marito 24 ore al giorno.

2) che cosa ci mettiamo a fare con una persona all'interno di un rapporto monogamo se ogni mese troviamo qualcuno con cui vorremmo scopare e non scoparci ci fa sentire terribilmente frustrati?
Ma non sarebbe meglio evitare? O accettare, in caso si abbia voglia di saltare addosso a qualcuno ogni tre per due, la dimensione della coppia aperta?

Il giorno che sentirò l'urgenza e l'insopprimibile desiderio di fare sesso con un altro, per quanto riguarda ME, sapró che il mio amore per lui è finito, perché per me non esiste amare uno è desiderarne cento: glielo comunicherò e vedremo il da farsi. L'ho messo in conto.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma se è così perché nascondersi ... Quante storie inutili..


Perché fa parte di noi. Se fossimo antichi romani accetteremmo bisessualità e sesso libero, se fossimo di altri o paesi accetteremmo l harem....vado avanti?


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora basta volare bassi.
> 
> Vinco facile :rotfl:


Si basso come l'uccello badulo


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto. Siamo fatti per desiderare più partner. La nostra società e il nostro tempo ci inculcano altro. Siamo cresciuti cosi.


Peccato che ci innamoriamo.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, mi è mancata solo la prima parte, per il resto la seconda è arrivata puntuale.
> Ma è così, mediamente così.
> Mia moglie è più centrata sul corpo adesso di quando era giovane.
> Ieri ascoltavo le conversioni tra donne oltre i 50 anni. Tutte contente dei mariti che le lasciano un po' sole, che vanno via per lavoro, che escono un po' di casa. Arriva anche quella fase.


Si. Si cerca di recuperare individualità e sentore di avere il fisico da adolescenti. E ricevere attenzioni appaga entrambe le cose. Si combatte non la noia a mio avviso ma il tempo, la morte. Molti studi affermano che l avvicinarsi di età specifiche determina maggiore propensione. Es i quarantanni. Oppure la menopausa. Oppure ci si concede il tradimento per un lutto, amici o parenti..come per dirsi c è ancora vita..


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché fa parte di noi. Se fossimo antichi romani accetteremmo bisessualità e sesso libero, se fossimo di altri o paesi accetteremmo l harem....vado avanti?


Il fatto che anche queste società siano influenzate da variabili culturali e che, quindi, non abbiano nulla di naturale, non ti sfiora la mente?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Io funziono cosí e le mie convinzioni non sono ipotesi, sono state acquisite in anni di introspezione, terapia e riflessione. Oltre che di esperienze.
> 
> Se questo tipo di desiderio fosse fisiologico:
> 
> ...


Ti credo.. tranquilla 

Ognuno qui spiega "se stesso" .. 

Che siamo tutti diversi credo sia una cosa ovvia

Cmq ho capito.. : se DESIDERI un altro, "l'amore" è finito

Mi chiedo allora che senso abbia parlarne condividere..

Tanto è finito..

Ma vabbè..


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché fa parte di noi. Se fossimo antichi romani accetteremmo bisessualità e sesso libero, se fossimo di altri o paesi accetteremmo l harem....vado avanti?


No credo basta essere sinceri e rispettosi di chi si ha accanto.
Sia al uomo che alla donna bene o male piace divertirsi , chi più chi meno. Non vedo perché nascondere il dito nella Nutella .. come i bambini .


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Peccato che ci innamoriamo.


Nei o paesi dove c è harem sono tutte innamorate. Non c è nulla di male. Potrei farti molti esempi. Anche io la penso come te ma nei fatti si tradisce. Più della meta lo.fa. in ogni coppia uno lo fa. Statistica. Siamo in fondo animali. E le nostre sofferenze sono dettate da questa lotta tra istinto e cultura/valori. Forse fossimo nati in altri tempi o paesi non soffriremmo per tradimento e lo attueremmo con piu facilita. Amare qualcuno per me non significa non provare attrazione per qualcun'altro. Significa non attuarlo in nome del rispetto. Se per cultura, usi della società o familiari ecc è normale avere scappatelle le fai e le ricevi senza distruggere nulla. Ma impossibile che in storie lunghe decenni non.incontri mai uno che ti attira, stuzzica ecc


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Il fatto che anche queste società siano influenzate da variabili culturali e che, quindi, non abbiano nulla di naturale, non ti sfiora la mente?


Se vedi il mondo animale..quello naturale per definizione, non c è monogamia. E noi siamo animali. La monogamia è forzatura. Per essere certi della paternita e di non perdere l uomo con il quale faccio dei figli. Sono isinti primordiali che non c entrano col progresso ecc.


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mi sembri banale
> 
> Voglio solo segnalarti che se tua moglie non ti ha parlato di quel desiderio che ha avuto, per me ha fatto una scelta intelligente
> 
> ...


Domanda, vera senza provocazione, noi perchè desideriamo qualcosa o qualcuno?
E' davvero impossibile non fare nulla se non assecondare il desiderio? Non parlo di cedere nel senso di passare ai fatti, ma nel senso di accettarlo così com'è punto e basta.
Io non lo credo


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Direi che è così.
> Soprattutto perché in quel periodo è proprio il sesso a farne le spese.
> Certo, si dice sempre che bisognerebbe alimentare l'attrazione di coppia comunque e sempre, ma tante volte il tempo dedicato a recuperare sonno e al riposo, quando lo si trova, risulta per molti  preferibile a quello dedicato al sesso...
> Io lo dico sempre. Anni di missionaria alle 23.30 di sera quando si addormentava nostra figlia rubando ore al sonno hanno contribuito e non poco al tradimento. Eppure io avrei voluto altro, certo, ma le forze in gioco erano quelle.


Danny...
credo, forse sbagliando,  di condividere molti elementi del tuo percorso e credo che, essendo entrambi dei cerebrali, la razionalizzazioni ci aiuti ad accettare il fallimento (nostro).

Come te faccio fatica a farmi piacere altre persone.. Come te ho vagliato molto prima di scegliere il mio compagno e capisco la tua posizione riguardo al valore di quanto scelto con cura.

Penso di  avere un'altra cosa in comune... entrambi abbiamo un ego sufficientemente tronfio da rifiutare l'idea di essere stati presi per il kiulo  e di non aver rappresentato per i partner  il meglio che si potesse immaginare. 
Mi sbaglio?
Tu ti elevi trovando mille giustificazioni. Ci ho provato anch'io.  E la natura umana ... 
e le pulsioni... e il tempo che passa... e quanto sarei fortunato se anch'io incontrassi una che mi fa ribollire il sangue...."
Il problema secondo me sta invece nella presa per il kulo che accettiamo solo se la giustifichiamo come normale! Ma stracacchio, per non non é stata normale...guarda un po' che fessi. 
Ecco.... per me sta tutto riassunto li. 
Ci rode il kulo (scusa, oggi mi sento molto fine).
Noi li abbiamo scelti come parte di un nostro progetto grandioso e loro ci hanno preso per i fondelli...non solo preferendo qualcun altro...ma anche e soprattutto raccontandoci una valangata di fregnacce (e quindi sottovalutando anche il nostro intelletto, a cui teniamo così tanto...ci hanno pure preso per tonti!). 

Il problema mio risiede proprio nel fraintendimento. Nel mio caso non é stato un tradimento "normale". 
Io mi sono immolata alla causa del progetto, per scoprire che il mulo da soma l'ho fatto solo io!
L'avessi almeno intuito che la vita va così, col cacchio, non avrei fatto la martire per 10 anni!!!
Quindi mea culpa, mea culpa, mea grandissima culpa... e bravo lui che me l'ha fatta sotto il naso perché io mi credevo così intelligente da capire tutto di tutti.... così insostituibile....  Ma quando mai.. 
Mi hai preso per il kulo ?(non volontariamente, non con dolo....ma il dato di fatto é cristallino)  Ma me lo merito! 

Quindi razionalizziamo, la vita va così.... 
Ma siamo proprio sicuri che vada così per tutti?

Mah!?

Scusate, forse mi sono infilata nel 3d sbagliato


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è la società... è che andando in giro a scopare e basta non si conclude niente.
> Non si fanno figli, non si mette su famiglia, si è sempre in caccia e spesso soli.
> Per cui siamo desiderosi di avere un progetto, da un lato, e dall'altro di avere altre esperienze sessuali.
> Ovviamente le due cose non sono compatibili, per cui quando si è trovato un partner adeguato si sceglie.
> ...


Scusa, ma io e tutti i separati come me, un progetto lo avevamo. Abbiamo già fatto figli. Io non mi sono innamorata per mettere su casa, anzi. Mettere su casa con il mio compagno è stata una scelta quasi suicida, lui ha mollato un lavoro ed è arrivato qua sapendo che sarebbero stati cazzi amari per un bel po', e infatti lo sono stati.

Ora, non è che io sia una strafiga eh, ma sono una donna piacente che non avrebbe avuto difficoltà a trovare qualcuno di economicamente solido e più vicino a casa, se il mio scopo fosse stato "sistemarmi".
Invece mi sono scelta uno a 200 chilometri da qui incasinandomi la vita anche se non ne avevo proprio bisogno.

Ho un'amica il cui attuale marito ha mollato un lavoro da dirigente a Londra per mettersi con lei e restare disoccupato per 3 anni.

Nessun figlio, perché lei, come me, non ne ha la minima voglia.

Siamo tutti rincoglioniti?

A me mi sa che ci sfugge una variabile piuttosto importante: il fatto che ci innamoriamo senza sceglierlo. Il fatto che può succedere senza che ci freghi una mazza del progetto. E il fatto che si VOGLIA essere fedeli perché non possiamo fare altrimenti, proprio non ci frega una mazza degli altri.

Quindi, vi imploro, NON GENERALIZZATE.
Ognuno ama come sa e come può, indipendentemente dalle vostre analisi antropologiche. L'amore esiste, fatevene una ragione


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E' davvero impossibile non fare nulla se non assecondare il desiderio?


Se il desiderio è TUO puoi fare tutto

Assecondare dominare sterminare

Come ho scritto varie volte, non è nel "che fare" il.mio punto di attenzione

Ma nel desiderio in SE


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi spiego
> Lui sa che ci sono due uomini che raccolgono la mia simpatia. Non sono in difficioltà non ho intenzione di tradirlo con loro. Non ho bisogno di aiuto
> Quando ho desiderato davvero non mi sono sentita in bisogno di chiedere un aiuto e nemmeno mi sono sentita in difficolta. Provavo attrazione e ho deciso di coltivarlo. Pensandoci anche molto visto che ho fatto passare mesi prima di decidermi. Pensando a molte cose e decidendo di andare avanti.
> 
> Il grassetto era una cosa vostra e certo che hai fatto bene a parlarne con lei, era parte attiva del tuo problema


Non ti sei confidata con i tuoi due migliori amici , non è cercare un consenso . [emoji57]
Poi può essere tutto ma io se dovessi tradire Lei di certo non lo andrei a raccontare a chi ci conosce.
Ma sono punti di vista e pippe mentali mie.
Il grassetto era contornato da vari dettagli della comune vita sociale quindi oltre i suoi problemi gli ho spiegato anche i miei con il mio lavoro [emoji7].


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti credo.. tranquilla
> 
> Ognuno qui spiega "se stesso" ..
> 
> ...


Premesso che per me semplifichi troppo, ma ...
Io parlo e condivido perchè io e mia moglie abbiamo avuto una storia, una storia bella e ricca, una storia con difficoltà alti e bassi come tutti ma che non cambierei per nulla al mondo, perchè abbiamo dei figli e saranno nostri figli per sempre, perchè insieme abbiamo costruito una casa e l'abbiamo riempita di ricordi, perchè siamo amici da quando eravamo ragazzini, tutto questo merita rispetto, noi meritiamo rispetto, puoi anche non amarmi ma se non rispetti me come persona allora mi ferisci e questo lo  sai, tutto qui


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Domanda, vera senza provocazione, noi perchè desideriamo qualcosa o qualcuno?
> E' davvero impossibile non fare nulla se non assecondare il desiderio? Non parlo di cedere nel senso di passare ai fatti, ma nel senso di accettarlo così com'è punto e basta.
> Io non lo credo


Certo che si può ma devi volerlo
Non penso che qualcuno possa convincerti a non assecondare perchè resterà sempre qualcosa di non compiuto


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Nei o paesi dove c è harem sono tutte innamorate. Non c è nulla di male. Potrei farti molti esempi. Anche io la penso come te ma nei fatti si tradisce. Più della meta lo.fa. in ogni coppia uno lo fa. Statistica. Siamo in fondo animali. E le nostre sofferenze sono dettate da questa lotta tra istinto e cultura/valori. Forse fossimo nati in altri tempi o paesi non soffriremmo per tradimento e lo attueremmo con piu facilita. Amare qualcuno per me non significa non provare attrazione per qualcun'altro. Significa non attuarlo in nome del rispetto. Se per cultura, usi della società o familiari ecc è normale avere scappatelle le fai e le ricevi senza distruggere nulla. Ma impossibile che in storie lunghe decenni non.incontri mai uno che ti attira, stuzzica ecc


Bè parliamone sono tutte innamorate ..[emoji41].
Qui ti posso dire che su 100 matrimoni 99 sono combinati e che il centesimo non si è fatto perché lo sposo è morto di vecchia [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
Triste storia .


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non ti sei confidata con i tuoi due migliori amici , non è cercare un consenso . [emoji57]
> Poi può essere tutto ma io se dovessi tradire Lei di certo non lo andrei a raccontare a chi ci conosce.
> Ma sono punti di vista e pippe mentali mie.
> Il grassetto era contornato da vari dettagli della comune vita sociale quindi oltre i suoi problemi gli ho spiegato anche i miei con il mio lavoro [emoji7].


Consenso?
Nessuno dei due mi ha dato consenso, per altro non richiesto
Mi hanno ascoltata. Si sono sorbiti i mesi in cui non sapevo cosa fare. Poi ho scelto e mi sono stati vicini, che non vuol dire approvarmi, ma starmi vicini. E mi sono stati vicini quando la situazione è precipitata. Già detto ma devo a loro e a questo forum se non sono crollata incasinando la mia vita e la sua.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma io e tutti i separati come me, un progetto lo avevamo. Abbiamo già fatto figli. Io non mi sono innamorata per mettere su casa, anzi. Mettere su casa con il mio compagno è stata una scelta quasi suicida, lui ha mollato un lavoro ed è arrivato qua sapendo che sarebbero stati cazzi amari per un bel po', e infatti lo sono stati.
> 
> Ora, non è che io sia una strafiga eh, ma sono una donna piacente che non avrebbe avuto difficoltà a trovare qualcuno di economicamente solido e più vicino a casa, se il mio scopo fosse stato "sistemarmi".
> Invece mi sono scelta uno a 200 chilometri da qui incasinandomi la vita anche se non ne avevo proprio bisogno.
> ...


Cuore..io e mia moglie insieme da adolescenti, una vita vissuta sempre vicini, condividendo tutto, dal diploma alla laurea, dal primo lavoro a problemi familiari o di salute, questo per oltre 24 anni. Mai traditi. Poi in un paio di anni traditi a vicenda. È amore? Non lo è? È finito? No dimmi tu.


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che si può ma devi volerlo
> Non penso che qualcuno possa convincerti a non assecondare perchè resterà sempre qualcosa di non compiuto


Concordo con il fatto che non si possa scegliere cosa desiderare, ma si può capire perchè si desidera quella cosa e questo è importante
Se io ad esempio desidero un'altra persona perchè per me mia moglie non è più attraente come 15 anni fa posso provare a fare qualcosa, magari cerco di suggerirle quanto lei sia bella ma che forse lo sarebbe di più se ...
Se invece dò per scontato che desiderando un'altra io posso solo prendere o lasciare l'oggetto del desiderio rimango bloccato, se cedo al desiderio manco di rispetto ad una persona che amo, se non cedo rimango a pensare come sarebbe stato se ...
Insomma sapere perchè si desidera ha una certa importanza .. per me ovviamente


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se vedi il mondo animale..quello naturale per definizione, non c è monogamia. E noi siamo animali. La monogamia è forzatura. Per essere certi della paternita e di non perdere l uomo con il quale faccio dei figli. Sono isinti primordiali che non c entrano col progresso ecc.


Ci sono specie monogame anche nel mondo animale, non sono la maggioranza ma non sono una rarità.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Cuore..io e mia moglie insieme da adolescenti, una vita vissuta sempre vicini, condividendo tutto, dal diploma alla laurea, dal primo lavoro a problemi familiari o di salute, questo per oltre 24 anni. Mai traditi. Poi in un paio di anni traditi a vicenda. È amore? Non lo è? È finito? No dimmi tu.


Metti su un piatto della bilancia tutto quello che avete avuto e avete ancora. Sull'altro le vostre storie extra
Non mi dire che non pende dalla vostra parte.
Se sia amore lo sapete voi ma di sicuro è molto di più di quelle due storie


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Consenso?
> Nessuno dei due mi ha dato consenso, per altro non richiesto
> Mi hanno ascoltata. Si sono sorbiti i mesi in cui non sapevo cosa fare. Poi ho scelto e mi sono stati vicini, che non vuol dire approvarmi, ma starmi vicini. E mi sono stati vicini quando la situazione è precipitata. Già detto ma devo a loro e a questo forum se non sono crollata incasinando la mia vita e la sua.


Confidare ad amici senza consenso ok quindi il compagno è un ostacolo.
Uno che in quel momento era di troppo , a cui dire quattro cagate quotidiane .
Io sarei andato da uno buono [emoji41].
Senza parlare con conoscenti , almeno quello .
Se dovessi vedere Lei come un ostacolo e dovermi confidare con gli amici è finita . E Lei la mia migliore amica e con lei che vivo e lavoro per un progetto da 30 anni.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Premesso che per me semplifichi troppo, ma ...
> Io parlo e condivido perchè io e mia moglie abbiamo avuto una storia, una storia bella e ricca, una storia con difficoltà alti e bassi come tutti ma che non cambierei per nulla al mondo, perchè abbiamo dei figli e saranno nostri figli per sempre, perchè insieme abbiamo costruito una casa e l'abbiamo riempita di ricordi, perchè siamo amici da quando eravamo ragazzini, tutto questo merita rispetto, noi meritiamo rispetto, puoi anche non amarmi ma se non rispetti me come persona allora mi ferisci e questo lo  sai, tutto qui


Beh.. ma non ho semplificato io eh?

Ha semplificato Cuore .. 

Che fino a ieri diceva che è bene parlare e condividere etc.. etc.. e oggi dice che x lei sarebbe sicuramente finita. (Mi chiedo cosa condividere allora, se non le spese dell'avvocato)

Tutti abbiamo storie meravigliose .. figli viaggi e tutto

Contano zero, nel desiderio

Ma ripeto.. il DESIDERIO non ha inerenza col rispetto

Per me

Purtroppo il desiderio non ha alcuna pietà

È ancora non sto parlando di "fare"

No fuck
No sex


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ci sono specie monogame anche nel mondo animale, non sono la maggioranza ma non sono una rarità.


Appunto. C è anche.il cavalluccio marino che ha la gravidanza. Ma si parla di rarità. Non giustifico tradimento, ma posso capire attrazione per altri. È fisiologico. Poi per me mia moglie è stupenda e non vorrei nessun altra. Ma.può capitare un attrazione mentale,  Fisica per altri. Secondo me è la parte animale che è in noi.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Metti su un piatto della bilancia tutto quello che avete avuto e avete ancora. Sull'altro le vostre storie extra
> Non mi dire che non pende dalla vostra parte.
> Se sia amore lo sapete voi ma di sicuro è molto di più di quelle due storie


Ovvio. Mai detto il contrario. Però non è facile. Penso entrambi ne avremmo fatto a meno perché non è una partita. 1 a 1 non è zero a zero, in generale. Nel caso nostro poi ci sono state modalità e scelte diverse che pesano tanto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Confidare ad amici senza consenso ok quindi il compagno è un ostacolo.
> Uno che in quel momento era di troppo , a cui dire quattro cagate quotidiane .
> Io sarei andato da uno buono [emoji41].
> Senza parlare con conoscenti , almeno quello .
> Se dovessi vedere Lei come un ostacolo e dovermi confidare con gli amici è finita . E Lei la mia migliore amica e con lei che vivo e lavoro per un progetto da 30 anni.


Sai che non ti seguo
Non è un ostacolo ma l'ultima persona a cui confiderei una cosa simile
Perchè è una cosa che voglio fare o non fare pensando a me. E le conseguenze sono e devono essere solo mie
Poi puoi pensarla giustamente come vuoi ma non ho mai considerato mio marito e purtroppo non riesco nemmeno ora, qualcuno a cui raccontare quattro cagate
Purtroppo continua ad essere importante per me e non sai quanto vorrei che smettesse di esserlo


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. ma non ho semplificato io eh?
> 
> Ha semplificato Cuore ..
> 
> ...


Perchè tu fai di tutte le cose un On/Off, invece il desiderio ha delle sfumature e pure variegate, Cuore non credo si riferisse ad un generico desiderio passeggero ma ad un desiderio radicato o ripetuto sempre con lo stesso sfondo
Se io desiderassi baciare una persona ma questa cosa mi passa non appena esce dal mio campo visivo o non appena ho altro a cui pensare direi che è una cosa perfettamente umana
Se invece passo le giornate a desiderare di baciarla le cose cambiano, non si possono mettere tutti i desideri sullo stesso piano


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Appunto. C è anche.il cavalluccio marino che ha la gravidanza. Ma si parla di rarità. Non giustifico tradimento, ma posso capire attrazione per altri. È fisiologico. Poi per me mia moglie è stupenda e non vorrei nessun altra. Ma.può capitare un attrazione mentale,  Fisica per altri. Secondo me è la parte animale che è in noi.


Concordo, il problema nasce quando l'attrazione è totalizzante, quando non riesco a smettere di pensare a quell'attrazione, è in quel frangente che il cervello dovrebbe accendersi, non per sopire il desiderio ma per capirne le motivazioni


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Perchè tu fai di tutte le cose un On/Off, invece il desiderio ha delle sfumature e pure variegate, Cuore non credo si riferisse ad un generico desiderio passeggero ma ad un desiderio radicato o ripetuto sempre con lo stesso sfondo
> Se io desiderassi baciare una persona ma questa cosa mi passa non appena esce dal mio campo visivo o non appena ho altro a cui pensare direi che è una cosa perfettamente umana
> *Se invece passo le giornate a desiderare di baciarla le cose cambiano, non si possono mettere tutti i desideri sullo stesso piano*


E questa cosa tu la diresti a tua moglie?
E per te questo è amore e rispetto?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Confidare ad amici senza consenso ok quindi il compagno è un ostacolo.
> Uno che in quel momento era di troppo , a cui dire quattro cagate quotidiane .
> Io sarei andato da uno buono [emoji41].
> Senza parlare con conoscenti , almeno quello .
> Se dovessi vedere Lei come un ostacolo e dovermi confidare con gli amici è finita . E Lei la mia migliore amica e con lei che vivo e lavoro per un progetto da 30 anni.


Ma è meglio una moglie migliore amica a cui raccontare 4 cagate, o è meglio una acerrima nemica con cui fare molte trombate? (Cit. Marzullo)


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Perchè tu fai di tutte le cose un On/Off, invece il desiderio ha delle sfumature e pure variegate, Cuore non credo si riferisse ad un generico desiderio passeggero ma ad un desiderio radicato o ripetuto sempre con lo stesso sfondo
> Se io desiderassi baciare una persona ma questa cosa mi passa non appena esce dal mio campo visivo o non appena ho altro a cui pensare direi che è una cosa perfettamente umana
> Se invece passo le giornate a desiderare di baciarla le cose cambiano, non si possono mettere tutti i desideri sullo stesso piano


Ma ci credi se ti dico che io non ho idea di cosa sia il "desiderio passeggero"?

Ma veramente.. giuro

Probabilmente abbiamo esperienze diverse di desiderio..

Ma che è il desiderio passeggero?? 

Se ce l'ho, il giorno dopo passeggia ancora


----------



## HP72 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E questa cosa tu la diresti a tua moglie?
> E per te questo è amore e rispetto?


Se passa il tempo a pensare ad un altra ci saranno dei motivi no?
Posso provare ad agire su quei motivi e parlarne con lei se la amo ancora
Se ritengo che quei motivi siano insuperabili devo dedurre che qualcosa con mia moglie non funziona più e che forse non ha senso continuare in una situazione ambigua
L'alternativa sarebbe? Non dire nulla pensando di amare una persona che tratto come lei mai avrebbe voluto?


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Concordo, il problema nasce quando l'attrazione è totalizzante, quando non riesco a smettere di pensare a quell'attrazione, è in quel frangente che il cervello dovrebbe accendersi, non per sopire il desiderio ma per capirne le motivazioni


Non ci sono se non una. Sposiamo e scegliamo una delle centinaia di persone compatibili con noi. In una vita puoi incontrarne alcune. Se sei in una fase tua personale o di coppia particolarmente debole il gioco è fatto.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se passa il tempo a pensare ad un altra ci saranno dei motivi no?
> Posso provare ad agire su quei motivi e parlarne con lei se la amo ancora
> Se ritengo che quei motivi siano insuperabili devo dedurre che qualcosa con mia moglie non funziona più e che forse non ha senso continuare in una situazione ambigua
> L'alternativa sarebbe? Non dire nulla pensando di amare una persona che tratto come lei mai avrebbe voluto?


Sottovaluti la novità, il dar spazio al fanciullo che è in noi, lo scoprire che si piace a qualcun altro...tutta adrenalina..che non fa ragionare..come nel gioco d azzardo...e in molte dipendenze.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se passa il tempo a pensare ad un altra ci saranno dei motivi no?
> Posso provare ad agire su quei motivi e parlarne con lei se la amo ancora
> Se ritengo che quei motivi siano insuperabili devo dedurre che qualcosa con mia moglie non funziona più e che forse non ha senso continuare in una situazione ambigua
> L'alternativa sarebbe? Non dire nulla pensando di amare una persona che tratto come lei mai avrebbe voluto?


Ma i motivi possono essere completamente estranei a voi due
Tu puoi fare qualcosa se io desidero qualcuno perchè tu mi fai mancare qualcosa, o ho bisogno di cose che tu non mi dai o che ne so
Se lo desidero perchè è lui. Non perchè ho voglia di altro, o di scopare o di tradirti. Non puoi fare nulla
sono io che posso invece decidere che non vale la pena seguire il mio desiderio o cercare motivazioni per non seguirlo.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sai che non ti seguo
> Non è un ostacolo ma l'ultima persona a cui confiderei una cosa simile
> Perchè è una cosa che voglio fare o non fare pensando a me. E le conseguenze sono e devono essere solo mie
> Poi puoi pensarla giustamente come vuoi ma non ho mai considerato mio marito e purtroppo non riesco nemmeno ora, qualcuno a cui raccontare quattro cagate
> Purtroppo continua ad essere importante per me e non sai quanto vorrei che smettesse di esserlo


Il  discorso è mettere in difficoltà amici che conoscono probabilmente te e tuo marito non mi sembra bello. perché ci sono passato da ragazzo e non voglio essere più coinvolto o essere  complice [emoji41]  di certe dinamiche.
Poi confidarsi con gli amici comporta seri rischi[emoji41]. Uno è già troppo due neanche per sogno.
Almeno potevi andare da uno psicologo ... Paghi ti alleggerisci e dovrebbe farsi i fatti suoi.
Ora perché i tuoi amici ti conoscono meglio di tuo marito .. non dovrebbe funzionare così.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è meglio una moglie migliore amica a cui raccontare 4 cagate, o è meglio una acerrima nemica con cui fare molte trombate? (Cit. Marzullo)


Se è moglie non gli racconto quattro cagate deve essere anche nemica [emoji41].
E fatti una domanda è datti una risposta [emoji201]


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il  discorso è mettere in difficoltà amici che conoscono probabilmente te e tuo marito non mi sembra bello. perché ci sono passato da ragazzo e non voglio essere più coinvolto o essere  complice [emoji41]  di certe dinamiche.
> Poi confidarsi con gli amici comporta seri rischi[emoji41]. Uno è già troppo due neanche per sogno.
> Almeno potevi andare da uno psicologo ... Paghi ti alleggerisci e dovrebbe farsi i fatti suoi.
> Ora perché i tuoi amici ti conoscono meglio di tuo marito .. non dovrebbe funzionare così.


Quando ho sentito il bisogno di uno psicologo ci sono andata
Io e i miei due migliori amici sappiamo tutto uno dell'altra. Non volevo nascondere quello che mi stava accadendo.
Non li ho visti in difficoltà come non mi sono sentita in difficoltà io quando ho ricevuto loro confidenze.
Altrimenti non sarebbe amicizia, almeno per me


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quando ho sentito il bisogno di uno psicologo ci sono andata
> Io e i miei due migliori amici sappiamo tutto uno dell'altra. Non volevo nascondere quello che mi stava accadendo.
> Non li ho visti in difficoltà come non mi sono sentita in difficoltà io quando ho ricevuto loro confidenze.
> Altrimenti non sarebbe amicizia, almeno per me


Non concepisco perché si confida più agli amici che con chi si è deciso di viverci insieme.
Un  compagno/a per certe cose  diventa un estraneo/a.
Allora si va dall amico/a che probabilmente già tradisce,  per alleggerirsi   o per dimostrare che anche io trombo di straforo. Non sono bacchettone/a

Nocciola non ti sto facendo un processo ma non riesco a concepire certe dinamiche nel terzo millennio.
Mi sembra in Arabia la donna come guarda uno la prendono  come minimo a sberle .
O raggionare con mia madre che mi dice che vivo nel peccato [emoji23].


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non concepisco perché si confida più agli amici che con chi si è deciso di viverci insieme.
> Un  compagno/a per certe cose  diventa un estraneo/a.
> Allora si va dall amico/a che probabilmente già tradisce,  per alleggerirsi   o per dimostrare che anche io trombo di straforo. Non sono bacchettone/a
> 
> ...


Non mi sento sotto processo
La mia amica ha un matrimonio  felice e il mio amico è divorziato. 
Ho/avevo un rapporto con mio marito più che sereno  e di confidenza ma ripeto secondo me una cosa così al proprio compagno non la si racconta


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi sento sotto processo
> La mia amica ha un matrimonio  felice e il mio amico è divorziato.
> Ho/avevo un rapporto con mio marito più che sereno  e di confidenza ma ripeto secondo me una cosa così al proprio compagno non la si racconta


Ma non devi confidare al fatto compiuto. dopo si che sono casini.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi sento sotto processo
> La mia amica ha un matrimonio  felice e il mio amico è divorziato.
> Ho/avevo un rapporto con mio marito più che sereno  e di confidenza ma ripeto secondo me una cosa così al proprio compagno non la si racconta


Non so in che rapporti sei con tuo marito ma può darsi che un interesse verso un altro potesse evolvere in una direzione inaspettata [emoji57].
O al massimo a un no categorico.
Ormai è tardi. Con i se è con i forse non si va avanti.


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Cuore..io e mia moglie insieme da adolescenti, una vita vissuta sempre vicini, condividendo tutto, dal diploma alla laurea, dal primo lavoro a problemi familiari o di salute, questo per oltre 24 anni. Mai traditi. Poi in un paio di anni traditi a vicenda. È amore? Non lo è? È finito? No dimmi tu.


Io sono convinta che ci possano essere anche degli alti e dei bassi, in un percorso di coppia.
Quindi può essere che non sia finito.

Come può essere di sí. L'amore difficilmente dura per sempre, soprattutto se ci si mette insieme molto giovani.

Dipende da voi la risposta, temo.


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. ma non ho semplificato io eh?
> 
> Ha semplificato Cuore ..
> 
> ...


PER ME, CUORE, CONOSCENDOMI, SAREBBE PROBABILMENTE FINITO IL MIO RAPPORTO CON QUESTA PERSONA. Se stessi con un altro, probabilmente lo amerei in modo diverso. In questo rapporto la componente erotica era enorme, all'inizio. E continua ad essere un collante importante per me. Ovviamente unito a tanto altro, se no mi sarebbe passata in due mesi!

Col mio ex marito, con due bambini piccoli e un legame molto cerebrale, fondato su affinità diverse, probabilmente l'amore passionale è scemato, ma se avessimo preso coscienza prima dei nostri problemi di coppia, prima di tradire, prima di mentire eccetera, forse sarebbe continuata. Con altri presupposti, con altre consapevolezze. O forse no, è un grande punto interrogativo.

Comunque rispondo alla tua domanda: perché dirlo?
Perché quando condividi la vita, la casa, i problemi, le gioie e i casini con una persona non puoi ingannarla. E se ti accorgi che sei in crisi o che puoi mettere in crisi il matrimonio o che non ami più l'altro, per rispetto glielo devi dire, per dargli la possibilità di scegliere se restare o no.
Non gli dici nulla? Hai scelto da solo per tutti e due.
Ti sembra corretto?
A me no.


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Perchè tu fai di tutte le cose un On/Off, invece il desiderio ha delle sfumature e pure variegate, Cuore non credo si riferisse ad un generico desiderio passeggero ma ad un desiderio radicato o ripetuto sempre con lo stesso sfondo
> Se io desiderassi baciare una persona ma questa cosa mi passa non appena esce dal mio campo visivo o non appena ho altro a cui pensare direi che è una cosa perfettamente umana
> Se invece passo le giornate a desiderare di baciarla le cose cambiano, non si possono mettere tutti i desideri sullo stesso piano


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se vuoi destabilizzare la coppia senza avere combinato niente, è il modo migliore.
> Credo che ognuno sia consapevole, in età adulta, di come nasce un desiderio.
> Che possa apparire un'eventualità remota al partner che crede nell'esclusività, ci sta.
> Che a livello oggettivo lo sia per davvero remota, è una di quelle utopie a cui avevo accennato pagine fa.


Faccio un esempio accademico.
lei: che Figo Argentero.
lui: ci staresti?
lei: sì
lui: e me?
lei: anche

Invece di Argentero è John Doe persona conosciuta.
Lei: mi farei John. Forse è meglio che diradiamo le occasioni comuni.
lui: capisco. Anche a me piace Joan


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio accademico.
> lei: che Figo Argentero.
> lui: ci staresti?
> lei: sì
> ...


Mah


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti mi dovresti parlare delle nostre difficoltà e del non stare bene con me .
> Di questo dobbiamo parlare
> Non del fatto che ti scoperesti in’altra o sei attratto da un’altrpervhe con me non stai più bene.
> Fino a ieri non avevi problemi ora incontri una e ti rendi conto che abbiamo problemi noi?


Ma che problemi?! Mi piace john perché ha quel modo di fare che mi fa sentire in un certo modo. Ricostruiamo noi quel modo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che problemi?! Mi piace john perché ha quel modo di fare che mi fa sentire in un certo modo. Ricostruiamo noi quel modo.


Se mi marito mi dicesse una cosa così lo faccio volare dal balcone
Io devo farti sentire come ti fa sentire un’aktra. Ma vai con lei e fuori dalle palle 
Ma scherzi vero?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che problemi?! Mi piace john perché ha quel modo di fare che mi fa sentire in un certo modo. Ricostruiamo noi quel modo.


Si diceva che se provi attrazione per un altro magari ti accorgi che la coppia ha problemi


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Influire sul desiderio è una cosa, sulle azioni che derivano da quel desiderio un'altra cosa
> Io posso desiderare un'auto nuova ma parlando con mia moglie o con un amico potrei desistere per i motivi più vari dall'acquistarla
> Il mio desiderio rimane ma le azioni che ho attuato sono diverse





Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono desideri paragonabili?
> Non so che dirti. Se mio marito venisse a dirmi che desidera un'altra e vorrebbe parlarmene mi sentirei presa in giro e caricata di una preoccupazione che poteva evitarmi.
> Mi sa di confessione che libera la coscienza e appesantisce quella dell'altro
> Poi giustamente ognuno ha un'idea diversa della coppia rispetto a un'altro


Infatti per me deve essere ANCHE il mio migliore amico.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si diceva che se provi attrazione per un altro magari ti accorgi che la coppia ha problemi


Ma che problemi?!
Dovrebbe esserci la consapevolezza di essersi scelti, ma di non essere gli UNICI, ma si può essere unici nel condividere l’intimità vera.
Una persona ti fa sentire sexy e sicura, ma ti eccita un’altra che ti fa sentire in un altro modo. Si vede insieme cosa si può provare di diverso.
Che cosa sono se no tutti i discorsi fatti qui mille volte di vestirsi sexy o di passare serate a due? Non è forse cercare di vedersi e sentirsi diversi?
Certo che se di piace Joan perché è piallata e io ho la quartao viceversa non si può far nulla. Ma queste credo che siano fesserie.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> PER ME, CUORE, CONOSCENDOMI, SAREBBE PROBABILMENTE FINITO IL MIO RAPPORTO CON QUESTA PERSONA. Se stessi con un altro, probabilmente lo amerei in modo diverso. In questo rapporto la componente erotica era enorme, all'inizio. E continua ad essere un collante importante per me. Ovviamente unito a tanto altro, se no mi sarebbe passata in due mesi!
> 
> Col mio ex marito, con due bambini piccoli e un legame molto cerebrale, fondato su affinità diverse, probabilmente l'amore passionale è scemato, ma se avessimo preso coscienza prima dei nostri problemi di coppia, prima di tradire, prima di mentire eccetera, forse sarebbe continuata. Con altri presupposti, con altre consapevolezze. O forse no, è un grande punto interrogativo.
> 
> ...


Di corretto non c'è nulla.. io non dico sia corretto

Non l'ho mai detto in effetti

Però io non mi sono mai eretto a paladino della correttezza.. diciamo che non sono candidato a vincere la coppa della correttezza tradinet 2018 

Faccio un ragionamento estremamente gelido, e me ne rendo conto

È io non sono un uomo gelido, ma so ragionare gelidamente, anche quando lo scotto lo prende la mia pelle, per dire...

Per cui .. io sono stato di merda quando ho subito il tradimento

Ma il mio essere stato di merda non mi ha mai impedito di essere più che sicuro sul fatto che mia moglie fece la cosa più giusta a non investirmi di una cosa tutta sua.

E questa cosa l'ho sempre tenuta bene a mente. Gelidamente. Anche in pieno marasma

Questo lo dico gelidamente, ripeto

Con freddezza e distacco gelido. Analisi fredda.

Io non potevo fare nulla per il suo DESIDERIO

Potevo forse impedire che agisse?

Penso di sì

Sono più forte fisicamente, la potevo picchiare o minacciare, o legare .. non so

Ma io non so di cosa farmene di una donna che devo "trattenere".. con le botte, con i fiori, con le suppliche o con i ricordi di quando eravamo i  riva al mare 30 anni fa, o con cosa non saprei

È anche questo è un ragionamento gelido

La pietà non mi interessa


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Danny...
> credo, forse sbagliando,  di condividere molti elementi del tuo percorso e credo che, essendo entrambi dei cerebrali, la razionalizzazioni ci aiuti ad accettare il fallimento (nostro).
> 
> Come te faccio fatica a farmi piacere altre persone.. Come te ho vagliato molto prima di scegliere il mio compagno e capisco la tua posizione riguardo al valore di quanto scelto con cura.
> ...


Tu stai parlando di te, in questo post.
Io non userei il termine 'preso per il culo.
Piuttosto direi che mia moglie si è fatta in quest'occasione e in altre ampiamente i cazzi suoi.
Al che di solito si risponde, se non vi sono alternative più allettanti, con la stessa moneta.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma io e tutti i separati come me, un progetto lo avevamo. Abbiamo già fatto figli. Io non mi sono innamorata per mettere su casa, anzi. Mettere su casa con il mio compagno è stata una scelta quasi suicida, lui ha mollato un lavoro ed è arrivato qua sapendo che sarebbero stati cazzi amari per un bel po', e infatti lo sono stati.
> 
> Ora, non è che io sia una strafiga eh, ma sono una donna piacente che non avrebbe avuto difficoltà a trovare qualcuno di economicamente solido e più vicino a casa, se il mio scopo fosse stato "sistemarmi".
> Invece mi sono scelta uno a 200 chilometri da qui incasinandomi la vita anche se non ne avevo proprio bisogno.
> ...


Siamo sicuri che davvero 'capiti' di innamorarsi di qualcuno?
O che anche l'innamoramento sia invece conseguenza di una scelta a monte, quando si è individuata una persona che più o meno corrisponde a cio' che noi si crede desiderabile?
Certo, quando si è innamorati  si è tutti fedeli.
Tutto sembra corrispondere esattamente a ciò che vogliamo.
È un inganno che si palesa col passare del tempo, quando l'imperfezione che c'è sempre stata emerge man mano che l'innamoramento si stempera.
A quel punto devo  credere nel progetto, deve esserci un progetto a cui aderire, altrimenti tutto può diventare poco allettante.
Che l'amore esista non ho dubbi.
Che basti per far durare una coppia una vita ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Metti su un piatto della bilancia tutto quello che avete avuto e avete ancora. Sull'altro le vostre storie extra
> Non mi dire che non pende dalla vostra parte.
> Se sia amore lo sapete voi ma di sicuro è molto di più di quelle due storie


Quoto.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non ci sono se non una. Sposiamo e scegliamo una delle centinaia di persone compatibili con noi. In una vita puoi incontrarne alcune. Se sei in una fase tua personale o di coppia particolarmente debole il gioco è fatto.


Quoto.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu stai parlando di te, in questo post.
> Io non userei il termine 'preso per il culo.
> Piuttosto direi che mia moglie si è fatta in quest'occasione e in altre ampiamente i cazzi suoi.
> Al che di solito si risponde, se non vi sono alternative più allettanti, con la stessa moneta.


Ho notato in molti traditi questa reazione di rispondere con la stessa moneta.
È vero che dopo un tradimento si cambia, ma non al punto di improvvisarsi come traditore. 
Traditore si nasce... oppure no: lo si può anche diventare. Ma lo è veramente tradimento questo ? Il rispondere con la stessa moneta ? 
Io credo di no perché all’altro se prima ti ha tradito significa che non l’importi nulla di te. Il patto è stato infranto, non c’è più il patto di fedeltà. 
E poi per chi è sempre stato fedele andare a ricambiare con la stessa moneta è pericoloso e difficile. Si rischia di farsi male da solo. 
Un tradito che è sempre stato fedele non ha bisogno di sesso ma di affetto.
Almeno per me è stato così. 
Non era il desiderio di ricambiare con la stessa moneta ma di sentirmi amata. 
Buona serata


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio accademico.
> lei: che Figo Argentero.
> lui: ci staresti?
> lei: sì
> ...


Tutte cose che più o meno ci siamo sempre detti.
Il nostro è sempre stato un dialogo aperto. 
L'unico che è sfuggito a questo nostro confronto è stato l'amante.
Credo che proprio in quell'occasione sia comparso il desiderio di proteggere qualcosa che era molto diverso dalle altre volte e che era stato valutato come pericoloso.
Poi l'ansia ha creato il casino che sappiamo ed è andata diversamente.
Io comunque non mi confronto più su questi temi con mia moglie. Neppure io mi apro più.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che problemi?! Mi piace john perché ha quel modo di fare che mi fa sentire in un certo modo. Ricostruiamo noi quel modo.


Ti piace John perché è  John.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte cose che più o meno ci siamo sempre detti.
> Il nostro è sempre stato un dialogo aperto.
> L'unico che è sfuggito a questo nostro confronto è stato l'amante.
> Credo che proprio in quell'occasione sia comparso il desiderio di proteggere qualcosa che era molto diverso dalle altre volte e che era stato valutato come pericoloso.
> ...


Vedi?
Si condivide.
Non si condivide quando ci si vuole fare i fatti propri.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti piace John perché è  John.


Se è Quello, se è uno non è così speciale.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho notato in molti traditi questa reazione di rispondere con la stessa moneta.
> È vero che dopo un tradimento si cambia, ma non al punto di improvvisarsi come traditore.
> Traditore si nasce... oppure no: lo si può anche diventare. Ma lo è veramente tradimento questo ? Il rispondere con la stessa moneta ?
> Io credo di no perché all’altro se prima ti ha tradito significa che non l’importi nulla di te. Il patto è stato infranto, non c’è più il patto di fedeltà.
> ...


Farsi i cazzi propri ovvero rispondere con la stessa moneta non implica necessariamente tradire sessualmente. Vuol dire spostare l'equilibrio più verso sé stessi che verso la coppia, vuol dire ascoltare e dare spazio  alle proprie esigenze piuttosto che venire incontro a quelle dell'altro. 
Il tuo desiderio è lo stesso mio, ma è quasi irrealizzabile. Difficile trovare affetto a questa età e con questa modalità. 
Quel che non voglio sicuramente  è un sesso con qualcuno da cui non sono attirato. Mi farebbe sentire ancora più solo di quanto non mi senta adesso in certi momenti. Il resto può avere tante sfumature.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Si condivide.
> Non si condivide quando ci si vuole fare i fatti propri.


Quindi non serve affatto a scongiurare un tradimento...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi non serve affatto a scongiurare un tradimento...


No.
Serve a essere in intimità se si vuole l’intimità.
C’è anche chi non la vuole proprio.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Serve a essere in intimità se si vuole l’intimità.
> C’è anche chi non la vuole proprio.


Noi lo eravamo parecchio. 
Io la trovo imprescindibile in un rapporto importante.
Se una persona mi si nega perdo gran parte dell'interesse.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Serve a essere in intimità se si vuole l’intimità.
> C’è anche chi non la vuole proprio.


Ma questa non è intimità 
Questo è snaturare un rapporto chiedendo al compagno qualcosa che può solo fargli male, 
Indipendentemente che si decida di tradire o meno 
Io non vorrei mai una persona che condivide con me una cosa così


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che problemi?! Mi piace john perché ha quel modo di fare che mi fa sentire in un certo modo. Ricostruiamo noi quel modo.


Io non ti riconosco

Tu .. non accetteresti mai di snaturare nemmeno il tuo modo di starnutire.. perché un tuo compagno fosse attratto da una che starnutisce in un certo modo.

Tu non accetteresti mai di cambiare una sola mossa del tuo modo di essere TE STESSA con naturalezza e senza essere "costruita per piacere"

E questo è parte del tuo bello

E tu.. dico tu.. scrivi certe bestialità?????

No.. non puoi averlo scritto te.. io non ci credo


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sottovaluti la novità, il dar spazio al fanciullo che è in noi, lo scoprire che si piace a qualcun altro...tutta adrenalina..che non fa ragionare..come nel gioco d azzardo...e in molte dipendenze.


Eppure non tutti noi siamo dipendenti dal gioco o da sostanze, se lasciamo fare tutto all'adrenalina allora tutto si giustifica, non solo il tradimento
C'è una gran differenza nel dire che l'adrenalina non abbia un ruolo dal dire che tutto dipende da quella


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma i motivi possono essere completamente estranei a voi due
> Tu puoi fare qualcosa se io desidero qualcuno perchè tu mi fai mancare qualcosa, o ho bisogno di cose che tu non mi dai o che ne so
> *Se lo desidero perchè è lui. Non perchè ho voglia di altro, o di scopare o di tradirti. Non puoi fare nulla*
> sono io che posso invece decidere che non vale la pena seguire il mio desiderio o cercare motivazioni per non seguirlo.


Nocciola permettimi ma è troppo semplice così, significa poter giustificare ogni azione perchè ... perchè è così
Posso immaginare che chi tradisce non voglia nemmeno sapere perchè lo fa, non è certo il suo interesse in quel momento, ma dire che lo si fà senza un perchè lo trovo davvero poco credibile


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Di corretto non c'è nulla.. io non dico sia corretto
> 
> Non l'ho mai detto in effetti
> 
> ...


Con la parte in grassetto sono perfettamente d'accordo ma allora ecco l'importanza dell'onestà, se non vogliamo trattenere chi ci stà a fianco dobbiamo capire se possiamo ancora camminare insieme ... ma questa fase viene dopo il fare, dopo il desiderare


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho notato in molti traditi questa reazione di rispondere con la stessa moneta.
> È vero che dopo un tradimento si cambia, ma non al punto di improvvisarsi come traditore.
> *Traditore si nasce... oppure no*: lo si può anche diventare. Ma lo è veramente tradimento questo ? Il rispondere con la stessa moneta ?
> Io credo di no perché all’altro se prima ti ha tradito significa che non l’importi nulla di te. Il patto è stato infranto, non c’è più il patto di fedeltà.
> ...


Perfettamente d'accordo purtroppo


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Con la parte in grassetto sono perfettamente d'accordo ma allora ecco l'importanza dell'onestà, se non vogliamo trattenere chi ci stà a fianco dobbiamo capire se possiamo ancora camminare insieme ... ma questa fase viene dopo il fare, dopo il desiderare


Mah.. non credo proprio che mia moglie abbia desiderato solo l'uomo con cui l'ho scoperta a quel tempo, in tutti questi anni

Avrà anche lei desiderato e lasciato perdere.. oppure dall'altra parte non ci sarà stato un passo in più..

Ripeto, è una donna sana

Io credo siano corse normali in una persona sana, non vorrei risultare cinico

Sto parlando di "desiderio"

Il desiderio se è suo, lo deve sapere da se il senso del suo cammino con me.

Il camminare insieme .. io non lo vedo un camminare scansando uccelli o tope.

Poi ripeto.. io questo tipo di confidenza non ce l'ho, e nemmeno la voglio, se non è strumentale a nulla

Si è parlato di "coppia aperta" in questo 3d

Ma della.coppia aperta se ne parla prima, senza desiderio.

Troppo facile parlarne quando c'è la situazione che "tira"

Così è un disperato toppino rispetto lo schema iniziale, in un contesto imprevisto 

È a me i toppini non piacciono


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Nocciola permettimi ma è troppo semplice così, significa poter giustificare ogni azione perchè ... perchè è così
> Posso immaginare che chi tradisce non voglia nemmeno sapere perchè lo fa, non è certo il suo interesse in quel momento, ma dire che lo si fà senza un perchè lo trovo davvero poco credibile


Il perché per me è stato la persona 
Ho incontrato lui e tra tradire mio marito è rinunciare ho scelto di tradire


----------



## Lara3 (3 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Farsi i cazzi propri ovvero rispondere con la stessa moneta non implica necessariamente tradire sessualmente. Vuol dire spostare l'equilibrio più verso sé stessi che verso la coppia, vuol dire ascoltare e dare spazio  alle proprie esigenze piuttosto che venire incontro a quelle dell'altro.
> Il tuo desiderio è lo stesso mio, ma è quasi irrealizzabile. Difficile trovare affetto a questa età e con questa modalità.
> Quel che non voglio sicuramente  è un sesso con qualcuno da cui non sono attirato. Mi farebbe sentire ancora più solo di quanto non mi senta adesso in certi momenti. Il resto può avere tante sfumature.


Hai ragione: il sesso tanto per farlo o per ripagare un tradimento non fa per chi per natura è/era fedele. 
Per quello che riguarda il fatto di trovare affetto alla nostra età è possibile. 
Te lo confermo.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il perché per me è stato la persona
> Ho incontrato lui e tra tradire mio marito è rinunciare ho scelto di tradire


Se tradire significasse perdere tuo marito cosa faresti? Io.penso che tutti rinuncerebbero..ma siccome si prova a viversela in segreto ci si sente apposto. E infatti quasi tutti con la scoperta ritornano innamorati persi del compagno ufficiale. E anche in.modo reale e convinto.


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. non credo proprio che mia moglie abbia desiderato solo l'uomo con cui l'ho scoperta a quel tempo, in tutti questi anni
> 
> Avrà anche lei desiderato e lasciato perdere.. oppure dall'altra parte non ci sarà stato un passo in più..
> 
> ...


Normale inteso nel senso di frequente? Può darsi 
Il cammino lo fate in due e non è che può decidere da sola che strada fare, se mi vuole al suo fianco, sennò liberi tutti.


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il perché per me è stato la persona
> Ho incontrato lui e tra tradire mio marito è rinunciare ho scelto di tradire


Ma la persona avrà pure avuto qualcosa per attrarti e per sviarti da un rapporto con tuo marito che, se non ho capito male, era positivo sotto ogni aspetto


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Normale inteso nel senso di frequente? Può darsi
> Il cammino lo fate in due e non è che può decidere da sola che strada fare, se mi vuole al suo fianco, sennò liberi tutti.


No no.. io non ho parlato di "frequenza"

Sto solo dicendo che se una donna sposata manifesta desiderio per un uomo (che non vuol dire "uh bel tipo quello lì al semaforo") non è che lo trovi "patologico"

Quanto al "cammino in 2".. anche qui.. c'è da intendersi

Mia moglie è al lavoro adesso.. ha scelto lei che strada fare, sceglie lei se prendere il caffè con Marina o con Alfio

Ognuno cammina da solo nella.vita

Il cammino in 2 indubbiamente c'è.. su tante cose.. bisogna vedere a che livello.

Io sono iscritto qui. Scrivo qui.
E qui cammino da solo.

E ne sono molto consapevole

Sappiamo poi che ci sono anche persone che vogliono sapere se hai preso il caffè con Marina o con Alfio

E ti controllano il cellulare 20 volte al giorno

Vedo più patologia in quei casi, che in un desiderio per una persona diversa dal partner.

Sto sempre parlando di desiderio e patologia.

Non sto dicendo che sarebbero notizie che mettono allegria


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se tradire significasse perdere tuo marito cosa faresti? Io.penso che tutti rinuncerebbero..ma siccome si prova a viversela in segreto ci si sente apposto. E infatti quasi tutti con la scoperta ritornano innamorati persi del compagno ufficiale. E anche in.modo reale e convinto.


Ci si sente apposto anche no.
Io non potevo ritornare innamorata, lo ero gia. Comunque non sono stata scoperta


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No no.. io non ho parlato di "frequenza"
> 
> *Sto solo dicendo che se una donna sposata manifesta desiderio per un uomo (che non vuol dire "uh bel tipo quello lì al semaforo") non è che lo trovi "patologico"*
> 
> ...


Certo che non è un comportamento patologico in se desiderare 
Nemmeno la gelosia in se è patologica dipende appunto dai livelli che si raggiungono, desiderio e gelosia diventano patologici se sono ossessivi
In merito al cammino in due credo che non si tratti di un camminare mano nella mano, si può camminare vicini o anche lontani senza vedersi, dipende dal grado di fiducia nell'altro, certo però una direzione comune deve esserci, se io vado verso il mare e tu verso la montagna non ci incontreremo mai
In questo senso il tradimento è uno sviamento ...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ma la persona avrà pure avuto qualcosa per attrarti e per sviarti da un rapporto con tuo marito che, se non ho capito male, era positivo sotto ogni aspetto


come faccio a spiegare cosa avesse? Non lo so nemmeno io
So che mi attraeva e a differenza dell'attrazione che si può provare nella vita per altri e che mai ho pensato di coltivare, questa volta ho capito che era un qualcosa di diverso e l'ho assecondata
Ci ho messo mesi a decidermi. Mesi in cui valutavo quello che avevo e quello che rischiavo. E poi ho deciso.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Certo che non è un comportamento patologico in se desiderare
> Nemmeno la gelosia in se è patologica dipende appunto dai livelli che si raggiungono, desiderio e gelosia diventano patologici se sono ossessivi
> In merito al cammino in due credo che non si tratti di un camminare mano nella mano, si può camminare vicini o anche lontani senza vedersi, dipende dal grado di fiducia nell'altro, certo però una direzione comune deve esserci, se io vado verso il mare e tu verso la montagna non ci incontreremo mai
> In questo senso il tradimento è uno sviamento ...


Non lo nego che sia uno sviamento

Però devo sempre tornare un passo indietro, al "desiderio" 

In effetti io non sto parlando di tradimento ma di desiderio

Mi chiedo se è possibile analizzare serenamente la tematica del desiderio, lasciando perdere cosa seguirà (tradimento, confidenza, repressione, etc..)

Pare un terreno scomodissimo su cui restare.. si va subito oltre


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> come faccio a spiegare cosa avesse? Non lo so nemmeno io
> So che mi attraeva e a differenza dell'attrazione che si può provare nella vita per altri e che mai ho pensato di coltivare, questa volta ho capito che era un qualcosa di diverso e l'ho assecondata
> Ci ho messo mesi a decidermi. Mesi in cui valutavo quello che avevo e quello che rischiavo. E poi ho deciso.


Ci sono passato. Ti capisco. Il non esser stati beccati e tutto ciò che ne consegue (separazione o lungo periodo di merda) ti consente di conservare un buon ricordo e di non ''vederci nulla di male''. In caso contrario malediresti ogni giorno quella storia, per i cambiamenti che ha portato nella storia ufficiale, nel tuo compagno. Stanne certa.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ci sono passato. Ti capisco. Il non esser stati beccati e tutto ciò che ne consegue (separazione o lungo periodo di merda) ti consente di conservare un buon ricordo e di non ''*vederci nulla di male'*'. In caso contrario malediresti ogni giorno quella storia, per i cambiamenti che ha portato nella storia ufficiale, nel tuo compagno. Stanne certa.


Questo direi proprio no
Mai pensato che non ci fosse nulla di male


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo nego che sia uno sviamento
> 
> Però devo sempre tornare un passo indietro, al "desiderio"
> 
> ...


Tutti desiderano [emoji41]..per molti resta un desiderio per altri no.
Semplice.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tutti desiderano [emoji41]..per molti resta un desiderio per altri no.
> Semplice.


Eh..... Non credo proprio sia così semplice.. sai?


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh..... Non credo proprio sia così semplice.. sai?


Tutti desiderano. Chi beni materiali chi la salute , chi stare vicino una persona .
Fai te. Dipende tutto ai valori che dai al desiderio .
Fra una trombata e la propria salute , penso sia facile la risposta .
Fra far male a chi ci è vicino e una trombata ... Che valore dai alla trombata ? e che valore dai a chi ti è vicino? 
In tutto ciò che si fa ci sono Delle priorità ... E tutto dipende dal valore che dai alle cose,azioni ecc


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tutti desiderano. Chi beni materiali chi la salute , chi stare vicino una persona .
> Fai te. Dipende tutto ai valori che dai al desiderio .
> Fra una trombata e la propria salute , penso sia facile la risposta .
> Fra far male a chi ci è vicino e una trombata ... Che valore dai alla trombata ? e che valore dai a chi ti è vicino?
> In tutto ciò che si fa ci sono Delle priorità ... E tutto dipende dal valore che dai alle cose,azioni ecc


Sai che faccio un po' di fatica a seguirti?

Anche perché io non ho mai dovuto scegliere fra "far male a chi mi è vicino e "una trombata"

Forse perché io non sono mi sono mai posto rispetto a una donna per "una trombata"

Tu sì?

Come è fatta una donna che è buona solo per "una trombata"?


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai che faccio un po' di fatica a seguirti?
> 
> Anche perché io non ho mai dovuto scegliere fra "far male a chi mi è vicino e "una trombata"
> 
> ...


Non parlo solo contro le donne ... Parlo dalle natura umana.
C'è gente che tutti questi problemi non se li fa neanche, sopravvive e pensa al bene della famiglia e al suo.
La trombata in se non ha un grande valore, è il gesto, il modo  con cui si appaga il desiderio che fa la differenza.
È tutto una scala di valori.
Un tradito/a reputo che sia all'ultimo posto dei valori del partner.
Altrimenti  non lo tradirebbe [emoji41].


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non parlo solo contro le donne ... Parlo dalle natura umana.
> C'è gente che tutti questi problemi non se li fa neanche, sopravvive e pensa al bene della famiglia e al suo.
> La trombata in se non ha un grande valore, è il gesto, il modo  con cui si appaga il desiderio che fa la differenza.
> È tutto una scala di valori.
> ...


Io penso di no.. ma dico questo per esperienza sia personale sia attraverso la conoscenza si diverse donne che ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare

E se avessi osato anche solo fare una battutina ironica sul marito, come qui dentro ad esempio ne volano a decine quotidianamente, mi sarei preso le mutande di volata e sarei stato incenerito all'istante


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2018)

Ma... stringi stringi siamo arrivati a una conclusione?


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Di corretto non c'è nulla.. io non dico sia corretto
> 
> Non l'ho mai detto in effetti
> 
> ...


Perché tu vedi il desiderio per un altro come qualcosa che non riguarda il coniuge. Come se fosse una roba slegata da tutto il carrozzone matrimoniale.

Per me non è così.

1) Se io desidero un altro, lo penso, lo sogno, fantastico su di lui, per ME vuol dire che il desiderio per mio marito non è più cosí pressante. Vuol dire che non cerco lui, che non penso a lui, che non fantastico continuamente su di lui.
Che non vuol dire che non ho più voglia di fare l'amore con mio marito. Ma che mi piacerebbe molto di più farlo con un altro che ora è diventato il centro primo del mio interesse.

Ergo: il mio desiderio per un altro dice molto su quello per mio marito.

Saró gelida anch'io: probabilmente tua moglie ha cominciato a desiderare un altro quando il desiderio di te è scemato, per abitudine o altro.

Credimi che quando una donna, anche la più disinibita, è innamorata, cotta, tanto presa per un uomo, non ha spazio mentale per nessun altro.

Forse per un uomo è diverso? Non lo so. Forse non per tutti, alla fine.

2) Altra cosa: come puoi dire che il desiderio di tua moglie è una cosa che non ti riguarda, quando ha determinato un tradimento che, immagino, abbia creato rabbia, sofferenza e delusione?


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso di no.. ma dico questo per esperienza sia personale sia attraverso la conoscenza si diverse donne che ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare
> 
> E se avessi osato anche solo fare una battutina ironica sul marito, come qui dentro ad esempio ne volano a decine quotidianamente, mi sarei preso le mutande di volata e sarei stato incenerito all'istante


Scorpio ma di che cosa stiamo parlando ?? 
Innaffi i fiori quando piove ??
Trombi con altre donne e difendi tua moglie e la famiglia .
Quando si dice la coerenza .
A me mi sa di presa in giro o meglio difendere quel minimo sentimento con delle scuse .." sai cara però mentre trombavo ti ho sempre difeso"[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Poi nella vita tutto è possibile.

Ma dato che non vivo in una favola mai dire mai .  io che non ho la proprietà di chi mi sta accanto nel momento che avesse qualche desiderio vorrei essere informato prima ... Che i desideri li ho anche io [emoji41]..
Un traditore di solito ragiona anche per il tradito ... E sbaglia.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Perché tu vedi il desiderio per un altro come qualcosa che non riguarda il coniuge. Come se fosse una roba slegata da tutto il carrozzone matrimoniale.
> 
> Per me non è così.
> 
> ...


1) Sì, di solito. Però in alcuni casi il desiderio segue sempre strade alternative. 
Ci sono dei periodi e dei luoghi in cui il desiderio per il legittimo resta sospeso a favore di qualcun altro.
Per esempio, le classiche avventure in vacanza, in cui il completo cambiamento delle abitudini di vita rende meno saldi i legami. Oppure le relazioni in altre città dove ci si reca per lavoro.
Conoscevo una persona che aveva due famiglie diverse in due differenti sedi di lavoro, per dire.
Quando è stato scoperto ovviamente è stato un dramma.
E' più facile desiderare qualcuno di diverso quando c'è completo distacco dall'ambiente familiare.
Le classiche storie parallele in ufficio, per dire, che svaniscono completamente al ritorno a casa. Bisogna essere strutturati per riuscire a vivere parallelamente due diverse vite e rispettive personalità senza che interferiscano troppo l'una con l'altra.
Certo, se si è con la moglie e si pensa all'amante, direi che l'affermazione al punto 1 è assolutamente vera.


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che davvero 'capiti' di innamorarsi di qualcuno?
> O che anche l'innamoramento sia invece conseguenza di una scelta a monte, quando si è individuata una persona che più o meno corrisponde a cio' che noi si crede desiderabile?
> Certo, *quando si è innamorati  si è tutti fedeli.*
> Tutto sembra corrispondere esattamente a ciò che vogliamo.
> ...


Esatto.
Quindi, che vuol dire? Che cominciamo a volere altro quando l'amore finisce. Che se siamo innamorati siamo naturalmente monogami.

Sull'imperfezione che viene fuori quando si diradano i fumi dell'innamoramento, trovo sia una roba un po' immatura. Dovuta al fatto che spesso ci si accoppia da giovani, quando si ha poca esperienza e scarsa autoconsapevolezza.

Credo che anche la capacità di amare cresca e maturi insieme all'età.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che i desideri li ho anche io [emoji41]..
> .


È.. volendo tu essere informato prima, immagino tu informi tempestivamente tua moglie di questi desideri che hai..

È così?


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo nego che sia uno sviamento
> 
> Però devo sempre tornare un passo indietro, al "desiderio"
> 
> ...


Capisco, ma pensare che il desiderio nasca proprio dal nulla pur avendo un rapporto meraviglioso e appagante sotto tutti i punti di vista con il compagno mi sembra ... difficile
Quindi parlare del desiderio non tanto o non solo per capire cosa fare/non fare dopo, ma cosa lo ha scatenato prima


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Quindi, che vuol dire? Che cominciamo a volere altro quando l'amore finisce. Che se siamo innamorati siamo naturalmente monogami.
> 
> *Sull'imperfezione che viene fuori quando si diradano i fumi dell'innamoramento, trovo sia una roba un po' immatura. *Dovuta al fatto che spesso ci si accoppia da giovani, quando si ha poca esperienza e scarsa autoconsapevolezza.
> ...


L'innamoramento ci fa vedere la persona meglio di quanto ella effettivamente sia.
Ha la facoltà di mostrare solo i lati positivi, nascondendo il resto. Rende l'amata/o bella, nascondendone i difetti.
Intelligente, apprezzabile, in definitiva UNICA.
Noi tutti sappiamo però che non è così.
Non è un caso che io abbia una valutazione di mia moglie ben diversa da voi che avete letto come si è comportata.
I sentimenti trasfigurano sempre le persone verso cui vengono provati.
L'esperienza non salva nessuno.
Il disamore mostra la persona per quello che è e nella delusione i difetti vengono ulteriormente accentuati.
Anche questo ha uno scopo: quello di distruggere la persona per potersi allontanare senza rimpianti.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Perché tu vedi il desiderio per un altro come qualcosa che non riguarda il coniuge. Come se fosse una roba slegata da tutto il carrozzone matrimoniale.
> 
> Per me non è così.
> 
> ...


Tecnicamente il desiderio è patrimonio individuale, quindi del singolo individuo

Ma non lo dico io, lo dice la scienza

Poi.. il discorso di "portare in dote" dentro una relazione io lo capisco.

Ma è un "portare in dote" che è legato più a aspetti materiali che interiori.

Mi chiedi circa il "desiderio" di mia moglie per un tale, che non mi riguarderebbe

Mi riguarda si, ma non per il desiderio in se (desideri lui, cattivona sudiciona allora io.. poverino io..)

Mi riguarda Perché produce (può produrre come no) conseguenze nella relazione

Anche se tuo marito desidera cambiare lavoro (esempio) è un desiderio suo
È patrimonio individuale

Ovvio che nella relazione produce conseguenze se uno cambia lavoro

Le produce anche se continua a lavorare dove lavora, con frustrazione e scontentezza

Ma non per il desiderio in se

Io qui tentavo di parlare nel desiderio in se

Ma capisco che è argomento scomodo e scabroso, vissuto in ottica di coppia


----------



## Kaytranada (3 Luglio 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Primo messaggio e prima discussione in questo forum.
> 
> Mi trovo in una situazione assurda nella quale non avrei mai pensato di ritrovarmi. Ho un rapporto stabile da ormai un sacco di anni e fino all'anno scorso non avevo mai tradito nessuno. Il rapporto con il mio compagno era soddisfacente, non perfetto, certo, ma ero sicuramente soddisfatta sia dal punto di vista personale che sessuale.
> 
> ...


La mia fidanzata quasi futura moglie, aveva una situazione simile alla tua, eravamo soddisfatti contenti, e comunque non riusciva a smettere, non e facile vivere due vite, e secondo me si e rovinata, e si e ritrovata che ha perso se stessa, e dalla situazione insostenibile per lei poi ha scelto quella peggiore di andarsene via con un modo disumano verso di me perché non riusciva più a stare in quella situazione, come io d'altronde. Io ci sto male però tuo marito ti lascera e non ci starà male per sempre, a lui poi andranno le cose in meglio a te peggio, perché tutto torna, e nessuno riuscira ad aiutarti quando la merda comincera a piovere su di te. Bisogna avere rispetto, ringraziare ed apprezzare quello che si ha, la comunicazione e chiave se si vuole risolvere. O te ne vai e lasci che lui abbia una bella vita perché non se lo merita, solo perché tu sei egoista. Vedi tu quale decidere.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Capisco, ma pensare che il desiderio nasca proprio dal nulla pur avendo un rapporto meraviglioso e appagante sotto tutti i punti di vista con il compagno mi sembra ... difficile


Eh.. sarebbe interessante parlarne con serenità.. ma non è semplice..

Però io ci provo ..

A me l'argomento "desiderio" interessa molto a prescindere che sia il desiderante, il potenziale cornuto,  o lo zio di chi desidera..

Ma non è cosi semplice per tutti


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non ci sono se non una. Sposiamo e scegliamo una delle centinaia di persone compatibili con noi. In una vita puoi incontrarne alcune. Se sei in una fase tua personale o di coppia particolarmente debole il gioco è fatto.


Anche questo è vero.

A volte il tradimento illumina non tanto sul fatto che l'amore sia definitivamente morto, ma che si sta affrontando un momento di crisi personale o di coppia.

Sarebbe bello che non si dovesse arrivare al tradimento, per capire.

Sarebbe bello che prima di fare quel passo ci si guardasse in faccia e si comunicasse con un minimo di sincerità.

Ma evidentemente, vedendo tutti i tradimenti e i commenti di questo 3D, è davvero utopia.

E poi perché parlare, quando puoi toglierti le voglie senza smuovere gli equilibri consolidati della coppia?
Chi ce lo fa fare?

Questa è la grande questione.


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non parlo solo contro le donne ... Parlo dalle natura umana.
> C'è gente che tutti questi problemi non se li fa neanche, *sopravvive e pensa al bene della famiglia e al suo*.
> La trombata in se non ha un grande valore, è il gesto, il modo  con cui si appaga il desiderio che fa la differenza.
> È tutto una scala di valori.
> ...



Concordo sul primo neretto, io ho pensato di reagire al tradimento con un altro tradimento da parte mia ma ... sarò fesso, non ci riesco, non perchè sia fuori dal "giro" da troppo (cosa che ha un suo fondo di verità ) ma perchè non è nelle mie corde
Se stò con una persona, non necessariamente per lungo tempo, io do tutto me stesso a quella persona e questo se può essere bello per la mia compagna, mi crea delle difficoltà personali ma ... io sono questo ... per ora

Non concordo sul secondo neretto, non credo noi siamo all'ultimo posto per i partner, credo però che non si rendano conto questi ultimi, quanto il loro amore nei nostri confronti sia dato per scontato, noi siamo lì a casa e siamo quella parte della vita che dà sicurezza e calore, una parte della vita che amano ma che forse non è più sufficiente


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È.. volendo tu essere informato prima, immagino tu informi tempestivamente tua moglie di questi desideri che hai..
> 
> È così?


Certo è su alcuni gli ho chiesto espressamente di provare [emoji201].
Mi ha detto no. E che fai [emoji36][emoji36][emoji36].io ci tengo troppo a Lei è alla mia famiglia. 
Lei dopo i figli è cambiata[emoji24]molto[emoji7]. Noto che alcuni hanno difficoltà a esprimere i propri desideri al partner?? Cacchio ci dovresti passare una vita insieme .
Meglio confidarsi con gli amici ??
Non credo.
Altrimenti mi sposo il proprietario del bar sotto casa [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Ne sa più lui che il prete[emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'innamoramento ci fa vedere la persona meglio di quanto ella effettivamente sia.
> Ha la facoltà di mostrare solo i lati positivi, nascondendo il resto. Rende l'amata/o bella, nascondendone i difetti.
> Intelligente, apprezzabile, in definitiva UNICA.
> Noi tutti sappiamo però che non è così.
> ...


Allora più che nascondere i difetti, direi che li rende accettabili. Un prezzo da pagare per avere accanto la persona che ami.

Non credo possa esistere un amore che non inglobi anche i difetti e le mancanze di chi si ama.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Certo è su alcuni gli ho chiesto espressamente di provare [emoji201].
> Mi ha detto di no


Quali?


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Concordo sul primo neretto, io ho pensato di reagire al tradimento con un altro tradimento da parte mia ma ... sarò fesso, non ci riesco, non perchè sia fuori dal "giro" da troppo (cosa che ha un suo fondo di verità ) ma perchè non è nelle mie corde
> Se stò con una persona, non necessariamente per lungo tempo, io do tutto me stesso a quella persona e questo se può essere bello per la mia compagna, mi crea delle difficoltà personali ma ... io sono questo ... per ora
> 
> Non concordo sul secondo neretto, non credo noi siamo all'ultimo posto per i partner, credo però che non si rendano conto questi ultimi, quanto il loro amore nei nostri confronti sia dato per scontato, noi siamo lì a casa e siamo quella parte della vita che dà sicurezza e calore, una parte della vita che amano ma che forse non è più sufficiente


Si rendono conto ma in quel momento si ragiona solo per se stessi.
le frasi più usate dagli uomini che tradiscono ho problemi con mia moglie anche se è una brava donna e mamma.
E quelle Delle donne mio marito non si merita questo. 
O simili ..
Ma io dico cosa costa dire : voglio provare dichiaro chiuso il patto di fedeltà . No fa comodo fare i propri comodi rientrare a casa è baciare il partner .


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tecnicamente il desiderio è patrimonio individuale, quindi del singolo individuo
> 
> Ma non lo dico io, lo dice la scienza
> 
> ...


Il desiderio è patrimonio individuale, ma non è slegato dal contesto in cui nasce. Non è un interruttore che si accende per caso.

Riprendendo l'esempio che tu stesso hai fatto, se mio marito decide di cambiare lavoro c'è una ragione. Evidentemente non si trova bene nell'azienda in cui lavora, oppure il suo stipendio non è adeguato. Oppure il suo lavoro, semplicemente, gli è venuto a noia. E lí nasce il suo desiderio.

Trovo difficile che desideri cambiare lavoro trovandosi bene ed essendo appagato dal suo impiego attuale.
Magari potrá fantasticare su come potrebbe essere lavorare come reporter o viaggiare in tutto il mondo...ma se è pienamente soddisfatto, resteranno solo fantasie passeggere con cui divertirsi mentalmente, non produrranno certo quella spinta necessaria a trasformare una piacevole fantasia in desiderio da soddisfare.


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Quindi, che vuol dire? Che cominciamo a volere altro quando l'amore finisce. Che se siamo innamorati siamo naturalmente monogami.
> 
> *Sull'imperfezione che viene fuori quando si diradano i fumi dell'innamoramento, trovo sia una roba un po' immatura. *Dovuta al fatto che spesso ci si accoppia da giovani, quando si ha poca esperienza e scarsa autoconsapevolezza.
> ...


Diciamo che passati i primi tre cinque anni da quando ci si conosce l'innamoramento dovrebbe lasciar spazio all'amore e alla progettualità, dovrebbe


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quali?


Ancora peggio dei tuoi.[emoji201][emoji201].
Ma piano piano, ci sto lavorando [emoji57][emoji57]. Poi ora che i figli sono grandi [emoji41].


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> La mia fidanzata quasi futura moglie, aveva una situazione simile alla tua, eravamo soddisfatti contenti, e comunque non riusciva a smettere, non e facile vivere due vite, e secondo me si e rovinata, e si e ritrovata che ha perso se stessa, e dalla situazione insostenibile per lei poi ha scelto quella peggiore di andarsene via con un modo disumano verso di me perché non riusciva più a stare in quella situazione, come io d'altronde. Io ci sto male però tuo marito ti lascera e non ci starà male per sempre, a lui poi andranno le cose in meglio a te peggio, perché *tutto torna*, e nessuno riuscira ad aiutarti quando la merda comincera a piovere su di te. Bisogna avere rispetto, ringraziare ed apprezzare quello che si ha, la comunicazione e chiave se si vuole risolvere. O te ne vai e lasci che lui abbia una bella vita perché non se lo merita, solo perché tu sei egoista. Vedi tu quale decidere.


Mica detto che tutto torni, spesso non torna proprio nulla
Gli esseri umani sono molto bravi ad autoassolversi, la favola della volpe e l'uva la dice lunga a tal proposito ...
"Si l'ho tradito, mi dispiace perchè è un bravo ragazzo ma ..." e via di umanissime giustificazioni


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> *Allora più che nascondere i difett*i, direi che li rende accettabili. Un prezzo da pagare per avere accanto la persona che ami.
> 
> Non credo possa esistere un amore che non inglobi anche i difetti e le mancanze di chi si ama.


Non li vedi proprio, quando sei innamorato.
Se vedi i difetti, la componente razionale è preponderante.
Non c'è nessun prezzo da pagare per stare con la donna amata, nessun sacrificio: è la meta agognata da raggiungere, e quando la si è raggiunta essa soddisfa totalmente, senza se e senza ma.
L'amore è la fase successiva, quando il legame è divenuto forte ma la passione si è indebolita, a favore della conoscenza.
In questa fase i difetti emergono. E' una fase in cui il rapporto deve essere divenuto altro, deve aver definito un progetto, qualcosa di condivisibile e compatibile per entrambi, qualcosa che riesca a soddisfare ugualmente lo stare insieme, uno stare insieme che è mutato nelle condizioni, che si è privato del manto dell'invisibilità, del fascino dell'illusorietà della passione per farsi concreto e nella concretezza vive e si accresce.
L'amore si costruisce nutrendolo insieme e condividendo parti di sé importanti nella coppia, che deve essere vista come un superamento auspicato della componente individuale.
Chi è innamorato non tradisce perché non può trovare alcuna persona migliore dell'amata
Chi ama non tradisce perché trova nella coppia la completa realizzazione di sé.


Io fatico a trovare donne che siano più desiderabili di mia moglie. Conobbi una donna, ci uscii e mi stupii del fatto che non avevo alcun desiderio di baciarla in quell'occasione. Io amo la pelle di mia moglie, il suo odore, il modo in cui cammina, il suo corpo, per riuscire a desiderare un'altra donna devo trovare che sia molto più desiderabile di lei, devo imparare a conoscerla come io conosco mia moglie, devo darmi del tempo per poter costruire un'immagine della persona nuova che non mi faccia rimpiangere quella che conservo in tanti anni di mia moglie.
Questo ha una sola ragione, non ne ha molte.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Il desiderio è patrimonio individuale, ma non è slegato dal contesto in cui nasce. Non è un interruttore che si accende per caso.
> 
> Riprendendo l'esempio che tu stesso hai fatto, se mio marito decide di cambiare lavoro c'è una ragione. E*videntemente non si trova bene nell'azienda in cui lavora, oppure il suo stipendio non è adeguato*. Oppure il suo lavoro, semplicemente, gli è venuto a noia. E lí nasce il suo desiderio.
> 
> ...


Oppure il lavoro nella nuova ditta è molto molto attraente, più di quello che ha.
E' così attraente da non evidenziare più i legami e i rischi che in altre situazioni sarebbero emersi.
Vedi, quando si ama non è impossibile innamorarsi, essendo due coinvolgimenti diversi.
E' questa l'unica - o quasi - condizione che, nel caso di persone monogame e senza problemi di coppia conclamati, porta al tradimento.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Il desiderio è patrimonio individuale, ma non è slegato dal contesto in cui nasce. Non è un interruttore che si accende per caso.
> 
> Riprendendo l'esempio che tu stesso hai fatto, se mio marito decide di cambiare lavoro c'è una ragione. Evidentemente non si trova bene nell'azienda in cui lavora, oppure il suo stipendio non è adeguato. Oppure il suo lavoro, semplicemente, gli è venuto a noia. E lí nasce il suo desiderio.
> 
> ...


beh.. ma... per ognuno di noi  il contesto .. altro non può essere che il "mondo".. 

la famiglia è un involucro, certamente, ma ognuno di noi vive nel "mondo"....


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si rendono conto ma in quel momento si ragiona solo per se stessi.
> le frasi più usate dagli uomini che tradiscono ho problemi con mia moglie anche se è una brava donna e mamma.
> E quelle Delle donne mio marito non si merita questo.
> O simili ..
> Ma io dico cosa costa dire : voglio provare dichiaro chiuso il patto di fedeltà . *No fa comodo fare i propri comodi rientrare a casa è baciare il partner *.


Certo non siamo più scontati dopo la scoperta, ma prima sì, siamo lì belli pronti con i nostri difetti ed i problemi di tutti i giorni, ma siamo ancora lì, accoglienti
Più che fare comodo, cosa inappuntabile, siamo semplicemente l'altra metà della mela, una metà però separata dall'altra, uno è il mondo con l'amante, altro è quello familiare
Mia moglie all'inizio, asserendo che non avevano mai avuto rapporti fra loro, faticava a vederci una cosa così terribile in quello che era successo


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Certo non siamo più scontati dopo la scoperta, ma prima sì, siamo lì belli pronti con i nostri difetti ed i problemi di tutti i giorni, ma siamo ancora lì, accoglienti
> Più che fare comodo, cosa inappuntabile, siamo semplicemente l'altra metà della mela, una metà però separata dall'altra, uno è il mondo con l'amante, altro è quello familiare
> Mia moglie all'inizio, asserendo che non avevano mai avuto rapporti fra loro, faticava a vederci una cosa così terribile in quello che era successo


Non c'è nulla di male nel desiderare
Nel volere emozioni .
Basta svincolare il coniuge.
No quello no poi succede una tragedia .
Perché se poi ti scopre fai festa .
O speri sempre di farla franca .
Ne conosco di persone che sanno e tacciono.


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Oppure il lavoro nella nuova ditta è molto molto attraente, più di quello che ha.*
> E' così attraente da non evidenziare più i legami e i rischi che in altre situazioni sarebbero emersi.
> Vedi, *quando si ama non è impossibile innamorarsi, essendo due coinvolgimenti diversi.*
> E' questa l'unica - o quasi - condizione che, nel caso di persone monogame e senza problemi di coppia conclamati, porta al tradimento.


Ma allora cambierei il lavoro, invece qui si fa il doppio lavoro e quando si viene scoperti, solitamente, si lascia il lavoro nuovo per il vecchio
Sarà poi vero che è possibile innamorarsi pur amando un'altra persona ma torniamo al punto di prima, di solito l'innamoramento è più coinvolgente dell'amore, ma allora perchè dopo la scoperta le coppie di amanti (generalmente)  si squagliano come neve al sole?
Mettendola sul poetico credo che gli amanti siano innamorati dell'idea di essere di nuovo innamorati ...


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non li vedi proprio, quando sei innamorato.
> Se vedi i difetti, la componente razionale è preponderante.
> Non c'è nessun prezzo da pagare per stare con la donna amata, nessun sacrificio: è la meta agognata da raggiungere, e quando la si è raggiunta essa soddisfa totalmente, senza se e senza ma.
> L'amore è la fase successiva, quando il legame è divenuto forte ma la passione si è indebolita, a favore della conoscenza.
> ...


Allora io non devo essermi mai innamorata di mio marito perché i difetti li ho visti dopo un mese che ci vedevamo . 

Mah, come dicevo, ogni persona ama in modo diverso. Io non sono mai passata attraverso la fase dell'idealizzazione. Nel mio caso, ad esempio, la componente erotica era tale da superare ogni suo insopportabile difetto. Litigavamo come pazzi, i primi tempi, ma per me era impossibile non desiderarlo. 
Poi, quando abbiamo cominciato a conoscerci meglio, quei difetti sono riuscita a comprenderli, a dar loro un senso, e forse sono arrivata ad amare anche quelli, perché frutto della sua storia, della sua vita.
In generale, entrambi abbiamo fatto enormi sforzi per capirci e smussare i nostri angoli, perché ritenevamo l'altra persona meritevole di tali sforzi, al di là dell'attrazione fisica. A ben vedere è finita che io ho migliorato lui e lui ha migliorato me.

Molto bello comunque quello che scrivi di tua moglie. È fortunata perchè obiettivamente non tutti gli uomini, se traditi, sarebbero in grado di guardare la propria compagna con uno sguardo cosí limpido.


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> beh.. ma... per ognuno di noi  il contesto .. altro non può essere che il "mondo"..
> 
> la famiglia è un involucro, certamente, ma ognuno di noi vive nel "mondo"....


Il contesto è il mondo che ha una relazione con questo desiderio.

Il desiderio nasce sí se sollecitato, ma se mi trovo in una condizione appagante, chiamiamola condizione in cui mi sento ok, difficilmente nascerà in me il desiderio.

Posso passare davanti a una pasticceria e vedere torte meravigliose e bignè di ogni tipo, ma se ho la pancia piena, guarderò, apprezzeró, fantasticheró, ma non mi fermerò a comprare.

Il mondo del desiderio erotico sono le relazioni uomo-donna. Anche qui, io ritengo che se una persona è sessualmente ed emotivamente appagata, sarà meno soggetta a provare desiderio.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ma allora cambierei il lavoro, invece qui si fa il doppio lavoro e quando si viene scoperti, solitamente, si lascia il lavoro nuovo per il vecchio
> Sarà poi vero che è possibile innamorarsi pur amando un'altra persona ma torniamo al punto di prima, di solito l'innamoramento è più coinvolgente dell'amore, *ma allora perchè dopo la scoperta le coppie di amanti (generalmente)  si squagliano come neve al sole?*
> Mettendola sul poetico credo che gli amanti siano innamorati dell'idea di essere di nuovo innamorati ...


Ne sei davvero convinto?


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> *Allora io non devo essermi mai innamorata di mio marito perché i difetti li ho visti dopo un mese che ci vedevamo . *
> 
> Mah, come dicevo, ogni persona ama in modo diverso. Io non sono mai passata attraverso la fase dell'idealizzazione. Nel mio caso, ad esempio, la componente erotica era tale da superare ogni suo insopportabile difetto. Litigavamo come pazzi, i primi tempi, ma per me era impossibile non desiderarlo.
> Poi, quando abbiamo cominciato a conoscerci meglio, quei difetti sono riuscita a comprenderli, a dar loro un senso, e forse sono arrivata ad amare anche quelli, perché frutto della sua storia, della sua vita.
> ...


Probabilmente non hai avuto quella fase lì.
Sei stata attratta, coinvolta il giusto - senza idealizzazione - e gradualmente hai conosciuto il tuo uomo mentre l'amore - e la stima verso di lui - crescevano in te.


----------



## HP72 (3 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ne sei davvero convinto?


Dovrei dire almeno così spero vista la mia situazione :rotfl:
Scherzi a parte pare sia la situazione più rappresentata ...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ti riconosco
> 
> Tu .. non accetteresti mai di snaturare nemmeno il tuo modo di starnutire.. perché un tuo compagno fosse attratto da una che starnutisce in un certo modo.
> 
> ...



Perché snaturarsi?
Sarebbe capire.
Poi non ho detto che andrebbe bene per me.
Ho esemplificato una possibilità.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché snaturarsi?
> Sarebbe capire.
> Poi non ho detto che andrebbe bene per me.
> Ho esemplificato una possibilità.


Perchè se devo farti sentire come ti fa sentire un'altra mi stai chiedendo di comportarmi come lei e non come sono io


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè se devo farti sentire come ti fa sentire un'altra mi stai chiedendo di comportarmi come lei e non come sono io


Ci sono anche delle abitudini relazionali che possono innovarsi mantenendo la personalità intatte, anzi dando la possibilità di esprimersi compiutamente.
Mica sono tutti noiosi come me


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché snaturarsi?
> Sarebbe capire.
> Poi non ho detto che andrebbe bene per me.
> Ho esemplificato una possibilità.


Ora ti riconosco :mexican:

Cioè in pratica tu dici:

Bene parlarne, non sia mai detto che hai sposato una imbecille che ti ascolta pure, e valuta seriamente la possibilità di cambiare il proprio modo di essere, Perché hai desiderio di una tizia .. 

:rotfl: :rotfl:

Ora mi torna.. :carneval:


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ma allora cambierei il lavoro, invece qui si fa il doppio lavoro e quando si viene scoperti, solitamente, si lascia il lavoro nuovo per il vecchio
> Sarà poi vero che è possibile innamorarsi pur amando un'altra persona ma torniamo al punto di prima, di solito l'innamoramento è più coinvolgente dell'amore, ma allora perchè dopo la scoperta le coppie di amanti (generalmente)  si squagliano come neve al sole?
> Mettendola sul poetico credo che gli amanti siano innamorati dell'idea di essere di nuovo innamorati ...


Si desidera ciò che non si ha. Quando tradisci desideri l amante perché non è tuo (mi ha scritto? Non mi ha ancora telefonato, gli piacero con questo vestito, oddio e ora devo dirgli addio per sempre! ecc)..quando vieni scoperto scatta il contrario..cazzo ora vuole separarsi, oddio perdo chi amo da anni, oddio lui è tutto per me..insomma temi di perderlo..non averlo piu e..... lo desideri!!!! Mia moglie dalla scoperta è tornata innamorata, gelosa, piena di attenzioni in un modo che mi turba e da fastidio...perché mi sa di troppo in zona cesarini, troppo in ritardo. Ma la capisco per me è stato lo stesso. E so che siamo sinceri lei ora, io allora. Peccato che cmq da tradito ti raffreddi, ti disilludi. Lei allora, io ora. Guarda caso spesso post scoperta , nell'immediato, scatta sesso..scatta desiderio. Scatta voglia di stare insieme, .per entrambi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora ti riconosco :mexican:
> 
> Cioè in pratica tu dici:
> 
> ...


Ma no :rotfl::rotfl:
C’è una marea di persone che presentano una immagine che credono l’unica possibile per essere gradite.
Poi si può desiderare una persona anche solo perché ti guarda con interesse.
Ci sono tante situazioni.

Certamente se uno dice che desidera un’altra per il tacco a stiletto penso che lei dovrebbe correre a comprarlo per darglielo in testa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente non hai avuto quella fase lì.
> Sei stata attratta, *coinvolta il giusto* - senza idealizzazione - e gradualmente hai conosciuto il tuo uomo mentre l'amore - e la stima verso di lui - crescevano in te.


Ero molto coinvolta, invece. Dopo due settimane ho trovato la forza di lasciare mio marito. Era inconcepibile, per me, gestire una cosa tanto intensa e poi tornare a casa facendo la moglie di un altro.
E penso di essere stata coinvolta da lui come non lo sono mai stata per nessuno. Peró ero coinvolta proprio da lui, non dall'immagine che proiettavo su di lui. Va detto che mio marito è una persona che si fa conoscere subito, nel bene e nel male, molto diretta e senza filtri. Questo è un suo difetto (perché credo che qualche filtro nei rapporti con gli altri ci voglia) ma è anche un suo grande pregio. È una persona ruvida come poche, ma sensibile e capace di amare come pochi. Insomma, il groviglio di caratteristiche positive e negative in lui va preso cosí com'è.


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no :rotfl::rotfl:
> C’è una marea di persone che presentano una immagine che credono l’unica possibile per essere gradite.
> Poi si può desiderare una persona anche solo perché ti guarda con interesse.
> Ci sono tante situazioni.
> ...


Conoscevo un tipo che la prima cosa che guardava in una donna erano le scarpe.

Una sera io e il mio ex gli presentammo una nostra amica appena separata e lei mise i sandali. Piatti, senza tacco.
Praticamente lui mi disse che non voleva saperne per via delle scarpe (che poi erano anche carine!).


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no :rotfl::rotfl:
> C’è una marea di persone che presentano una immagine che credono l’unica possibile per essere gradite.
> Poi si può desiderare una persona anche solo perché ti guarda con interesse.
> Ci sono tante situazioni.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Conoscevo un tipo che la prima cosa che guardava in una donna erano le scarpe.
> 
> Una sera io e il mio ex gli presentammo una nostra amica appena separata e lei mise i sandali. Piatti, senza tacco.
> Praticamente lui mi disse che non voleva saperne per via delle scarpe (che poi erano anche carine!).


Meglio perderlo che trovarlo


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ero molto coinvolta, invece. Dopo due settimane ho trovato la forza di lasciare mio marito. *Era inconcepibile, per me, gestire una cosa tanto intensa e poi tornare a casa facendo la moglie di un altro.*
> E penso di essere stata coinvolta da lui come non lo sono mai stata per nessuno. Peró ero coinvolta proprio da lui, non dall'immagine che proiettavo su di lui. Va detto che mio marito è una persona che si fa conoscere subito, nel bene e nel male, molto diretta e senza filtri. Questo è un suo difetto (perché credo che qualche filtro nei rapporti con gli altri ci voglia) ma è anche un suo grande pregio. È una persona ruvida come poche, ma sensibile e capace di amare come pochi. Insomma, *il groviglio di caratteristiche positive e negative in lui va preso cosí com'è*.


Lasciare qualcuno, ovvero fare una scelta, è un prodotto della razionalità.
Non si lascia qualcuno solo perché ci si scopre molto coinvolti da un'altra persona. Lo si lascia perché si suppone - la conoscenza reale richiede tempo e investimento - che la persona da cui ci si scopre attratti e per la quale c'è sicuramente un coinvolgimento amoroso, è palesemente migliore - in relazione ovviamente alle nostre aspettative - di quella con cui si sta già.
L'impulso di solito, a una certa età matura - è mediato. Fortunatamente, direi: una società in cui prevalessero le scelte impulsive sarebbe estremamente caotica.
E' ovvio che vi sia stato coinvolgimento: la tua parte razionale però emerge un poco da quello che hai scritto nel primo neretto.
Ed emerge anche oltre, quando descrivi il tuo nuovo compagno. 
Nessuno può piacerci mai al 100%. E' sufficiente la sola prevalenza delle caratteristiche positive.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> *Conoscevo un tipo che la prima cosa che guardava in una donna erano le scarpe.
> *
> Una sera io e il mio ex gli presentammo una nostra amica appena separata e lei mise i *sandali*. Piatti, senza tacco.
> Praticamente lui mi disse che non voleva saperne per via delle scarpe (che poi erano anche carine!).


Le scarpe dell'outfit rappresentano la parte più importante, sia in un uomo che in una donna.
Dalla scelta (a seconda delle occasioni) e dalla cura che si ha di esse si palesa, spesso, il carattere di chi le indossa. 
Feticismi esclusi, si intende! (PS Erano Birkenstock? A un primo appuntamento la scarpa "comoda" non è attraente né per uomo né per una donna. Dà l'idea del ciabattoso/a e poco disponibile e poco interessato alla persona o all'evento. Insomma, una persona che pensa più a sè stessa che a chi ha di fronte. Ammoscia come i capelli non curati o la barba malfatta. Come biglietto da visita non è granché, insomma. Poi dipende ovviamente dalla persona che la indossa: diciamo che la scarpa può servire a rafforzare una certa idea che ci si è fatta di una persona)


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72;1883864[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Si desidera ciò che non si ha. Quando tradisci desideri l amante perché non è tuo (mi ha scritto? Non mi ha ancora telefonato, gli piacero con questo vestito, oddio e ora devo dirgli addio per sempre! ecc)..quando vieni scoperto scatta il contrario..cazzo ora vuole separarsi, oddio perdo chi amo da anni, oddio lui è tutto per me..insomma temi di perderlo..non averlo piu e..... lo desideri!!!![/B] Mia moglie dalla scoperta è tornata innamorata, gelosa, piena di attenzioni in un modo che mi turba e da fastidio...perché mi sa di troppo in zona cesarini, troppo in ritardo. Ma la capisco per me è stato lo stesso. E so che siamo sinceri lei ora, io allora. Peccato che cmq da tradito ti raffreddi, ti disilludi. Lei allora, io ora. Guarda caso spesso post scoperta , nell'immediato, scatta sesso..scatta desiderio. Scatta voglia di stare insieme, .per entrambi.


Vero.
Però non credo ci si dimentichi così facilmente dell'amante quando lo si lascia per necessità.


----------



## HP72 (4 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si desidera ciò che non si ha. Quando tradisci desideri l amante perché non è tuo (mi ha scritto? Non mi ha ancora telefonato, gli piacero con questo vestito, oddio e ora devo dirgli addio per sempre! ecc)..quando vieni scoperto scatta il contrario..cazzo ora vuole separarsi, oddio perdo chi amo da anni, oddio lui è tutto per me..insomma temi di perderlo..non averlo piu e..... lo desideri!!!! Mia moglie dalla scoperta è tornata innamorata, gelosa, piena di attenzioni in un modo che mi turba e da fastidio...perché mi sa di troppo in zona cesarini, troppo in ritardo. Ma la capisco per me è stato lo stesso. E so che siamo sinceri lei ora, io allora. Peccato che cmq da tradito ti raffreddi, ti disilludi. Lei allora, io ora. Guarda caso spesso post scoperta , nell'immediato, scatta sesso..scatta desiderio. Scatta voglia di stare insieme, .per entrambi.


Caspita leggo quello che scrivi e mi ci ritrovo, probabilmente come molti altri ..
Fatico ancora a capire però come quella paura di perdere il compagno compaia solo dopo aver tradito e dopo la scoperta, se io sapessi che da un mio comportamento potrebbe dipendere la perdita di mia moglie ci rifletterei bene prima di attuarlo, mi prefigurerei in testa quello che potrebbe succedere e poi valuterei se ne vale davvero la pena
Forse io sono troppo razionale o forse chi tradisce sà che il compagno/a non se ne andrebbe comunque nel caso venisse scoperto/a
Non so ...


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Caspita leggo quello che scrivi e mi ci ritrovo, probabilmente come molti altri ..
> Fatico ancora a capire però come quella paura di perdere il compagno compaia solo dopo aver tradito e dopo la scoperta, se io sapessi che da un mio comportamento potrebbe dipendere la perdita di mia moglie ci rifletterei bene prima di attuarlo, mi prefigurerei in testa quello che potrebbe succedere e poi valuterei se ne vale davvero la pena
> Forse io sono troppo razionale o forse chi tradisce sà che il compagno/a non se ne andrebbe comunque nel caso venisse scoperto/a
> Non so ...


Chi tradisce non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciare il compagno, di solito.
E la perdita è sempre e comunque uno stimolo per stimolare l'attrazione verso una persona.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Però non credo ci si dimentichi così facilmente dell'amante quando lo si lascia per necessità.


No. Hai un po di strascichi, naturali..ci mancherebbe..ma poi sei cosi concentrato e preoccupato di recuperare che dedichi meno attenzione ecc. Ma tempo un paio di mesi e ne esci. Sarebbe meglio farlo prima della scoperta quando oramai da quella storia hai avuto gia tanto e portarla avanti puo corrompere per sempre cio che vuoi salvare


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Caspita leggo quello che scrivi e mi ci ritrovo, probabilmente come molti altri ..
> Fatico ancora a capire però come quella paura di perdere il compagno compaia solo dopo aver tradito e dopo la scoperta, se io sapessi che da un mio comportamento potrebbe dipendere la perdita di mia moglie ci rifletterei bene prima di attuarlo, mi prefigurerei in testa quello che potrebbe succedere e poi valuterei se ne vale davvero la pena
> Forse io sono troppo razionale o forse chi tradisce sà che il compagno/a non se ne andrebbe comunque nel caso venisse scoperto/a
> Non so ...


Pensavo di chiudere prima o poi e che tu non saresti venuto a saperlo (cit). Ma è carattere. Io mai fumato perché temo di non smettere e avere il cancro prima o poi. E cosi per tante cose.  Le no..agisce..non pensa alle conseguenze. Istintiva.  Io razionale. Io nel tradimento poi mi sono fermato, il gioco non valeva la candela..lei andata avanti...le conseguenze le immaginava anche ma figurati se poi accade veramente! Tipo chi fuma e il cancro. Chi fumerebbe avendo certezza del cancro? Nessuno. Quanti smettono dopo il cancro? Tutti. Resta che oltre a essere razionali o meno ci vuole faccia di bronzo..


----------



## HP72 (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Chi tradisce non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciare il compagno, di solito.
> E la perdita è sempre e comunque uno stimolo per stimolare l'attrazione verso una persona.


D'accordissimo Danny ma non capisco, è un mio limite, per quale motivo a stimolare l'attrazione verso la persona non sia sufficiente la sola idea di poterla perdere
Se io sto per tradire e tradendo so che potrei perdere mia moglie mi fermerei almeno un attimo a riflettere e cercare di capire se sono pronto ad una vita senza di lei, perchè questo potrebbe succedere. Sembra però che questo timore in se non sia sufficiente e mi chiedo come mai non lo sia


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> D'accordissimo Danny ma non capisco, è un mio limite, per quale motivo a stimolare l'attrazione verso la persona non sia sufficiente la sola idea di poterla perdere
> Se io sto per tradire e tradendo so che potrei perdere mia moglie mi fermerei almeno un attimo a riflettere e cercare di capire se sono pronto ad una vita senza di lei, perchè questo potrebbe succedere. Sembra però che questo timore in se non sia sufficiente e mi chiedo come mai non lo sia


Per venti anni ho ragionato cosi. Poi una volta ho detto no. La vita è una, mi concedo un 'regalo', eravamo in crisi dovuta a suo carattere particolare e quindi via. Come fare bungejumping quando sei sedentario. Come fare una serata pazza quando sei uno tranquillone sempre sul divano. Come dice danny '' perche no?'' ...tra l altro incosciamente sai per assurdo che hai raggiunto uno status, un equilibrio (matrimonio, figli,casa) che ti da sicurezza e serenita. Può sembrare assurdo ma io vedo tanti tradimenti dopo queste mete raggiunte. Poi so stato male..e sono tornato a pensare cosi..che non ne valeva la pena, che non ero io, che ero una merda di padre e marito e ho chiuso, perché tanto prima o poi devi farlo, e prima è meglio che poi. è propensione al rischio, è saper calcolare conseguenze. Ma non siamo tutti uguali e le condizioni non sono tutte uguali (lei sapeva del mio tradimento e ha trovato anche forza da questo..ti fai meno problemi)


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le scarpe dell'outfit rappresentano la parte più importante, sia in un uomo che in una donna.
> Dalla scelta (a seconda delle occasioni) e dalla cura che si ha di esse si palesa, spesso, il carattere di chi le indossa.
> Feticismi esclusi, si intende! (PS Erano Birkenstock? A un primo appuntamento la scarpa "comoda" non è attraente né per uomo né per una donna. Dà l'idea del ciabattoso/a e poco disponibile e poco interessato alla persona o all'evento. Insomma, una persona che pensa più a sè stessa che a chi ha di fronte. Ammoscia come i capelli non curati o la barba malfatta. Come biglietto da visita non è granché, insomma. Poi dipende ovviamente dalla persona che la indossa: diciamo che la scarpa può servire a rafforzare una certa idea che ci si è fatta di una persona)


A me piacciono entrambe.
Meglio di scarpe chiuse e piedi puzzolenti.
Invece i bermuda a quadretti no.
Ma dipende dalle giornate.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me piacciono entrambe.
> Meglio di scarpe chiuse e piedi puzzolenti.
> Invece i bermuda a quadretti no.
> Ma dipende dalle giornate.


Io quei sandali li ho avuti e li ho usati per fare il tratto dal parcheggio dove lascio l'auto alla spiaggia.
Comodissimi e perfetti per una situazione in cui non si vuol portare dietro le infradito di ricambio, ma so che oggettivamente sono orrendi e disgustano tantissime donne.
Metterli al primo appuntamento mi dà l'idea  di mostrare poco interesse verso la persona che vado a incontrare.
Idem le Birkenstock per una donna, scarpe assolutamente poco femminili ma comode per tantissime occasioni: ma al primo appuntamento la comodità non dovrebbe essere la priorità.
Poi è ovvio che dipende dall'attenzione di chi abbiamo di fronte, però il rischio di sembrare sciatti in un'occasione in cui dovremmo metterci tutto il nostro impegno per essere seducenti c'è.
Se i piedi puzzano la scarpa non è di qualità.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io quei sandali li ho avuti e li ho usati per fare il tratto dal parcheggio dove lascio l'auto alla spiaggia.
> Comodissimi e perfetti per una situazione in cui non si vuol portare dietro le infradito di ricambio, ma so che oggettivamente sono orrendi e disgustano tantissime donne.
> Metterli al primo appuntamento mi dà l'idea  di mostrare poco interesse verso la persona che vado a incontrare.
> Idem le Birkenstock per una donna, scarpe assolutamente poco femminili ma comode per tantissime occasioni: ma al primo appuntamento la comodità non dovrebbe essere la priorità.
> ...


Ecco a me uno che si impegna per essere seducente non piace.
Però, come dice mia figlia, io ho una predilezione per gli strapelati.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco a me uno che si impegna per essere seducente non piace.
> Però, come dice mia figlia, io ho una predilezione per gli strapelati.


Come si fa a non voler essere seducenti la prima uscita? E' proprio lo scopo di quel momento.
Non risultare attraenti manda in bianco.
Al di là dell'uomo che indossa i vestiti in queste foto, che può piacere o meno, essi comunicano sempre qualcosa di diverso nei due casi.
Pensa che impressione diversa farebbero al primo appuntamento.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Come si fa a non voler essere seducenti la prima uscita? E' proprio lo scopo di quel momento.
> Non risultare attraenti manda in bianco.
> Al di là dell'uomo che indossa i vestiti in queste foto, che può piacere o meno, essi comunicano sempre qualcosa di diverso nei due casi.
> Pensa che impressione diversa farebbero al primo appuntamento.


quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Come si fa a non voler essere seducenti la prima uscita? E' proprio lo scopo di quel momento.
> Non risultare attraenti manda in bianco.
> Al di là dell'uomo che indossa i vestiti in queste foto, che può piacere o meno, essi comunicano sempre qualcosa di diverso nei due casi.
> Pensa che impressione diversa farebbero al primo appuntamento.


però se ci pensi, poi se continua è l'altro che ti devi pappare, mica il figo della prima uscita.


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lasciare qualcuno, ovvero fare una scelta, è un prodotto della razionalità.
> Non si lascia qualcuno solo perché ci si scopre molto coinvolti da un'altra persona. Lo si lascia perché si suppone - la conoscenza reale richiede tempo e investimento - che la persona da cui ci si scopre attratti e per la quale c'è sicuramente un coinvolgimento amoroso, è palesemente migliore - in relazione ovviamente alle nostre aspettative - di quella con cui si sta già.
> L'impulso di solito, a una certa età matura - è mediato. Fortunatamente, direi: una società in cui prevalessero le scelte impulsive sarebbe estremamente caotica.
> E' ovvio che vi sia stato coinvolgimento: la tua parte razionale però emerge un poco da quello che hai scritto nel primo neretto.
> ...


Ovviamente non ho lasciato il mio ex marito di punto in bianco. Sono stata due anni a macerare questa decisione, facendo anche psicoterapia e analizzandomi il più lucidamente possibile.

In realtà ció che mi teneva legata al mio ex era che non avevo conosciuto che lui da quando avevo 19 anni. Che avevamo una bella famiglia e c'erano ancora momenti di serenità e divertimento. Provavo per lui un grande affetto e l'idea di farlo soffrire mi straziava.

Quando ho visto, peró, che ero così coinvolta da un altro, ho avuto la spinta che mi era mancata.
Diciamo che è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare un vaso già colmo.

Non mi sono mai pentita. È stata la decisione più giusta della mia vita, dopo quella di fare i miei figli.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però se ci pensi, poi se continua è l'altro che ti devi pappare, mica il figo della prima uscita.


Diciamo che il primo non arriva neppure alla seconda uscita, di solito.


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le scarpe dell'outfit rappresentano la parte più importante, sia in un uomo che in una donna.
> Dalla scelta (a seconda delle occasioni) e dalla cura che si ha di esse si palesa, spesso, il carattere di chi le indossa.
> Feticismi esclusi, si intende! (PS Erano Birkenstock? A un primo appuntamento la scarpa "comoda" non è attraente né per uomo né per una donna. Dà l'idea del ciabattoso/a e poco disponibile e poco interessato alla persona o all'evento. Insomma, una persona che pensa più a sè stessa che a chi ha di fronte. Ammoscia come i capelli non curati o la barba malfatta. Come biglietto da visita non è granché, insomma. Poi dipende ovviamente dalla persona che la indossa: diciamo che la scarpa può servire a rafforzare una certa idea che ci si è fatta di una persona)


No, erano sandaletti carini, sbrilluccicosi, femminili, solo non avevano il tacco.
Poi lei aveva anche un bel piedino, smalto, tatuaggio sulla caviglia... Le stavano bene.

Ma lui prendeva in considerazione solo donne col tacco.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che il primo non arriva neppure alla seconda uscita, di solito.


Ai tempi nostri[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Come si fa a non voler essere seducenti la prima uscita? E' proprio lo scopo di quel momento.
> Non risultare attraenti manda in bianco.


Condivido.
Benché a me piaccia l'uomo un po' selvaggio. Poi di solito capisco se uno mi piace veramente solo dopo averlo guardato tutto intero e senza vestiti addosso.

Ma a parte questo, mi piace l'idea che un uomo si curi per uscire con me. Per stare con me.
Poi anche se il risultato non è di mio gradimento al 100% me ne frego. È proprio l'idea della cura che mi piace.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ovviamente non ho lasciato il mio ex marito di punto in bianco. *Sono stata due anni a macerare questa decisione*, facendo anche psicoterapia e *analizzandomi il più lucidamente possibile.*
> 
> In realtà ció che mi teneva legata al mio ex era che non avevo conosciuto che lui da quando avevo 19 anni. Che avevamo una bella famiglia e c'erano ancora momenti di serenità e divertimento. Provavo per lui un grande affetto e l'idea di farlo soffrire mi straziava.
> 
> ...


Non dubitavo fosse andata così. Pur nel coinvolgimento, hai agito molto razionalmente.
Io non credo che sia facile instaurare una relazione con un amante, o più che altro, non credo sia affatto facile trovare un amante con cui avere una relazione di tale intensità. Quando accade non si tratta solo di sesso, ma di un'esigenza di cambiamento che coinvolge tutta la persona e mette di fronte a scelte necessarie. 
Anche mia moglie è stata molto coinvolta dal suo amante, ma ha fatto una scelta diversa dalla tua: non ho dubbi che siano pesate alcune caratteristiche dell'amante che le hanno fatto preferire me. 
Come vedi, c'è sempre una profonda riflessione dietro questi avvenimenti.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> No, erano sandaletti carini, sbrilluccicosi, femminili, solo non avevano il tacco.
> Poi lei aveva anche un bel piedino, smalto, tatuaggio sulla caviglia... Le stavano bene.
> 
> Ma lui prendeva in considerazione solo donne col tacco.


Uhm, sì, un po' troppo esigente, mi sa, allora, al limite del feticismo.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Benché a me piaccia l'uomo un po' selvaggio. Poi di solito capisco se uno mi piace veramente solo dopo averlo guardato tutto intero e senza vestiti addosso.
> 
> Ma a parte questo, mi piace l'idea che un uomo si curi per uscire con me. Per stare con me.
> Poi anche se il risultato non è di mio gradimento al 100% me ne frego. È proprio l'idea della cura che mi piace.


Esatto.
Mostra di tenere a te, di apprezzare di uscire con te.


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non dubitavo fosse andata così. Pur nel coinvolgimento, hai agito molto razionalmente.
> Io non credo che sia facile instaurare una relazione con un amante, o più che altro, non credo sia affatto facile trovare un amante con cui avere una relazione di tale intensità. Quando accade non si tratta solo di sesso, ma di un'esigenza di cambiamento che coinvolge tutta la persona e mette di fronte a scelte necessarie.
> Anche mia moglie è stata molto coinvolta dal suo amante, ma ha fatto una scelta diversa dalla tua: non ho dubbi che siano pesate alcune caratteristiche dell'amante che le hanno fatto preferire me.
> Come vedi, c'è sempre una profonda riflessione dietro questi avvenimenti.


E meno male!
Sarebbe grave, a quarant'anni, agire solo sulla base degli impulsi del momento.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Come si fa a non voler essere seducenti la prima uscita? E' proprio lo scopo di quel momento.
> Non risultare attraenti manda in bianco.
> Al di là dell'uomo che indossa i vestiti in queste foto, che può piacere o meno, essi comunicano sempre qualcosa di diverso nei due casi.
> Pensa che impressione diversa farebbero al primo appuntamento.


Diciamo che l’esempio non aiuta.
Il secondo ricorda Valerio di Gomorra.

Ovviamente le persone si devono lavare, ma non mi piace chi si “agghinda” men che meno per piacere.
Mi dà l’idea di insicurezza.
E giammai io andrei dal parrucchiere prima di una uscita.

Il mio ex marito era rimasto molto colpito da questa cosa.

Del resto se non fossi stata come sono non avrei dovuto mai prenderlo in considerazione. Non potete avere idea :carneval:.


----------



## allo (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, sì, un po' troppo esigente, mi sa, allora, al limite del feticismo.


Oppure è stato gentile e si è limitato a dare la colpa al tacco.
:mexican:


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che l’esempio non aiuta.
> Il secondo ricorda Valerio di Gomorra.
> 
> Ovviamente le persone si devono lavare, ma non mi piace chi si “agghinda” men che meno per piacere.
> ...


Quando ho conosciuto mia moglie (aveva 17 anni) lei vestiva dimessa. Superga, fuseaux, felpa scura, kefia.
L'antifemminile per eccellenza.
Io ero tamarro. Colori improbabili o quasi sempre nero, scarpe con la punta di metallo.
Forse per questo siamo diventati presto nudisti.:sonar::sonar:
Nessuno di noi due piaceva all'altro per come si vestiva.
Io la volevo più femminile, lei mi voleva con la giacca.
Poi con gli anni siamo cambiati, comprendendo che non c'era nulla di male a valorizzarsi e continuare a farlo anche stando in coppia.
Fortunatamente.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

allo ha detto:


> Oppure è stato gentile e si è limitato a dare la colpa al tacco.
> :mexican:


:sonar::sonar: Forse!
Perché no?


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Condivido.
> *Benché a me piaccia l'uomo un po' selvaggio*. Poi di solito capisco se uno mi piace veramente solo dopo averlo guardato tutto intero e senza vestiti addosso.
> 
> .


Com'è l'uomo un po' selvaggio?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando ho conosciuto mia moglie (aveva 17 anni) lei vestiva dimessa. Superga, fuseaux, felpa scura, kefia.
> L'antifemminile per eccellenza.
> Io ero tamarro. Colori improbabili o quasi sempre nero, scarpe con la punta di metallo.
> Forse per questo siamo diventati presto nudisti.:sonar::sonar:
> ...


Adeguarsi a una immagine imposta dalla moda non è detto che significhi valorizzarsi.
Ogni persona è diversa e ci si valorizzare anche con le superga.


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Com'è l'uomo un po' selvaggio?


L'uomo un po' selvaggio è... boh, direi l'uomo che riesce a far emergere il suo lato animale in ogni contesto. Cioè, l'uomo selvaggio te lo immagini nudo e sensuale anche in una serata in cui è vestito da pinguino!

Si capisce cosa intendo? Forse è un po' difficile da spiegare


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Luglio 2018)

Potrebbe essere un tipo così, ecco


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adeguarsi a una immagine imposta dalla moda non è detto che significhi valorizzarsi.
> Ogni persona è diversa e ci si valorizzare anche con le superga.


Perché? Superga, felpa, fuseau e kefia non erano di moda negli anni '80?
Pur di moda non valorizzavano una ragazza alta meno di 1,60 col fisico da ballerina e poco seno, in pratica un'adolescente a vita.
Mia moglie sta bene, anzi benissimo con cappottini o coprispalla invernali che la slancino (non giacche a vento!), vestitini d'estate, scarpe con tacco alto o moderato , capelli lunghi lisci (e non cotonati come un tempo:sonar. Tutto questo ha la funzione di slanciare la sua figura che altrimenti risulterebbe appiattita.
Ogni persona deve avere il look giusto adatto al suo fisico. Questo è valorizzare.
In pratica sta bene anche adesso con questo look (riporto ovviamente un'icona rappresentativa di quel modello femminile)


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> L'uomo un po' selvaggio è... boh, direi l'uomo che riesce a far emergere il suo lato animale in ogni contesto. Cioè, l'uomo selvaggio te lo immagini nudo e sensuale anche in una serata in cui è vestito da pinguino!
> 
> Si capisce cosa intendo? Forse è un po' difficile da spiegare


Si capisce!:up:
Comunque...
il vestito più bello è quello che ti fa venire voglia di toglierlo.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2018)

Esempi di look alla moda negli anni '80 che non valorizzavano (giusto per intenderci)


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2018)

Altro


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Luglio 2018)




----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Altro


mi ricordo che ti piaceva la persona indipendentemente dall'abito, oggi è l'esatto contrario


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un tipo così, ecco
> View attachment 13618


anche a me piacciono così


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi ricordo che ti piaceva la persona indipendentemente dall'abito, oggi è l'esatto contrario


Che c'entra?
Le persone ti piacciono per come sono.
Ma anche il modo in cui si presentano non è privo di importanza.
In generale.
Poi mia moglie mi è piaciuta indipendentemente da come si vestiva, ovviamente.
E non solo lei.
L'abito comunica molto di noi, è un linguaggio che tutti noi, inconsciamente, percepiamo.
Non va mai preso come la volontà di fermarsi a una visione superficiale dell'individuo, ovvero, non va mai inteso il corpo come un involucro che nasconde, come la carta delle caramelle, la parte più preziosa da scoprire (altrimenti si è beceri).
Ciò che noi rappresentiamo all'esterno è _noi_ tanto quanto quello che abbiamo dentro.
E' qualcosa che molti ancora fanno fatica a comprendere, dal momento che _culturalmente_ il corpo è sempre stato malvisto, o più che altro, assimilato alla vanità contrapposta all'anima superiore e immortale, una visione tipica delle civiltà dove le religioni monoteiste sono ampiamente diffuse
Nella realtà ognuno di noi percepisce il linguaggio del corpo, ma anche la scelta di un determinato look rispetto a un altro rispecchia la persona che si ha di fronte, spesso il suo rapporto col sesso, con il corpo, il suo carattere, l'interesse che ha verso le persone che ha intorno, la sua forza,  ma anche le fragilità che tenta di nascondere o anche solo un'appartenenza religiosa o ideologica, la sua unicità.
Non poco, direi.
Non per niente esistono le "uniformi", oppure gli abiti _religiosi_ che nascondono il corpo e impediscono la sua espressione, mortificando le differenze tra gli individui e l'espressione dell'unicità.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Luglio 2018)

Un abito non fa il monaco [emoji41].


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che c'entra?
> Le persone ti piacciono per come sono.
> Ma anche il modo in cui si presentano non è privo di importanza.
> In generale.
> ...


 era un ci piaceva, generico, ho sbagliato a scrivere


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> era un ci piaceva, generico, ho sbagliato a scrivere


Non ti riconoscevo più...:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esempi di look alla moda negli anni '80 che non valorizzavano (giusto per intenderci)





danny ha detto:


> Altro


Per contestarmi mi confermi?

:mexican:

Se si segue la moda non ci si valorizza.
E la moda attuale è quella che impone tacchi e una immagine sexy... 

Non fare Enzo Miccio :mexican: Fortunatamente non hai nemmeno il suo look.


----------



## Cuore2018 (5 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si capisce!:up:
> Comunque...
> il vestito più bello è quello che ti fa venire voglia di toglierlo.


Condivido!


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per contestarmi mi confermi?
> 
> :mexican:
> 
> ...


Ti contesto questo.... Non è assolutamente vero.

Ieri da H&M per la figlia sembrava di essere tornati agli anni 60/70/80. (ma anche altri marchi fast fashion ripropongono lo stesso stile)
Abitini neri con i fiori stile nonna del sud, vestitini mod. BB, magliette 7Up che sembravano quelle indossate da Barbara Bouchet negli anni'80, le immancabili  sneakers bianche stile anni 60...
Oramai con lo shopping femminile ho esperienza....:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Cuore2018 (5 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente le persone si devono lavare, ma non mi piace chi si “agghinda” men che meno per piacere.


Pensa come siamo tutti diversi. Io invece non sopporto la sciatteria e la trascuratezza, mi dá proprio l'idea del menefreghismo nei confronti di sé e degli altri.

Invece, pur nella diversità degli stili di ciscuno, prendersi cura di sé, farsi belli, soprattutto in vista di occasioni importanti, lo vivo come un rito, un divertimento, un gioco che ha comunque la finalità di comunicare qualcosa a chi ci sta intorno.
La scelta del trucco, dell'abito, dell'accessorio, è divertente di per sè. Ma è una scelta che ha anche un impatto sulla nostra vita di relazione. Dal lavoro alla vita di coppia.

Poi se andiamo a vedere io non sono certo un'esperta di look: mi trucco nello stesso modo da vent'anni, vado dal parrucchiere una volta all'anno (avendo i capelli lunghi e non ancora bianchi me lo posso ancora permettere... Tra qualche anno non so) e indosso abiti supereconomici.
Ma non esco mai di casa senza essermi truccata e preparata con un minimo di attenzione. Anche se ogni tanto sbaglio


----------



## Cuore2018 (5 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti contesto questo.... Non è assolutamente vero.
> 
> Ieri da H&M per la figlia sembrava di essere tornati agli anni 60/70/80.
> Abitini neri con i fiori stile nonna del sud, vestitini mod. BB, magliette 7Up che sembravano quelle indossate da Barbara Bouchet negli anni'80, le immancabili  sneakers bianche stile anni 60...


E pantaloncini/tutine a pantaloncino. Mia figlia praticamente mette solo quelli.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> E pantaloncini/tutine a pantaloncino. Mia figlia praticamente mette solo quelli.


Sì, come mia figlia.
Ieri per fortuna ha preso un nell'abitino stile anni 60 da H&M. Stava di un bene!
E basta con le felpe col cappuccio e le magliette informi!


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Pensa come siamo tutti diversi. Io invece non sopporto la sciatteria e la trascuratezza, mi dá proprio l'idea del menefreghismo nei confronti di sé e degli altri.
> 
> Invece, pur nella diversità degli stili di ciscuno, prendersi cura di sé, farsi belli, soprattutto in vista di occasioni importanti, lo vivo come un rito, un divertimento, un gioco che ha comunque la finalità di comunicare qualcosa a chi ci sta intorno.
> La scelta del trucco, dell'abito, dell'accessorio, è divertente di per sè. Ma è una scelta che ha anche un impatto sulla nostra vita di relazione. Dal lavoro alla vita di coppia.
> ...


Sono, anzi siamo, in famiglia più o meno sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, in relazione a quello che hai scritto.
Ho notato che in Italia rispetto ad altri paesi europei, e sorprendentemente data la presenza di firme prestigiose nel campo della moda, c'è comunque un'abbondanza di sciatteria tra le persone, soprattutto tra gli uomini.
Lo stile imperante tra gli uomini è quello sportivo-comodo, che non è affatto casual, è spesso solo sciatto, noncurante.
Senza arrivare a Miccio, basterebbe copiare i nostri genitori, guardare qualche vecchia foto degli anni '60, per ritrovare molta più grazia, anche maschile.


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Luglio 2018)

È diventato un forum gestito dalla ferragni? ...ps ma lalla?


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È diventato un forum gestito dalla ferragni? ...ps ma lalla?


Mi sa che ha avuto le risposte che cercava.

PS La Ferragni è quanto di più inelegante e falso (in quanto lei promuove dietro compenso) che ci sia sul web, in fatto di moda. Se non fosse bella, farebbe ca...re, per come si veste, in genere. D'altronde pure Fedez è un tamarro da competizione. Aperta parentesi, chiusa parentesi.:sonar:


----------



## Homer (5 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che ha avuto le risposte che cercava.
> 
> PS La Ferragni è quanto di più inelegante e falso (in quanto lei promuove dietro compenso) che ci sia sul web, in fatto di moda. Se non fosse bella, farebbe ca...re, per come si veste, in genere. *D'altronde pure Fedez è un tamarro da competizione.* Aperta parentesi, chiusa parentesi.:sonar:


:bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Cuore2018 (5 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È diventato un forum gestito dalla ferragni? ...ps ma lalla?


Sono stata anni senza mettere piede sul forum, ma alla fine vedo che la tendenza allo svaccamento dei 3d resta sempre uguale 

Lalla mi sa che si è rassegnata al fatto che non smetterá.


----------



## Cuore2018 (5 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, come mia figlia.
> Ieri per fortuna ha preso un nell'abitino stile anni 60 da H&M. Stava di un bene!
> E basta con le felpe col cappuccio e le magliette informi!


Mia figlia con gli abitini non va molto d'accordo, invece. Appena devia un attimo dall'abbigliamento standard delle ragazze della sua compagnia dice che "si sente scema".

L'unico abito che è riuscita a mettere negli ultimi anni è stato quello (bello bello) per il mio matrimonio. Con tanto di tacco 

Aspetteremo che passi anche questa fase.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per dovere di informazione ieri sera abbiamo fatto sesso.



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Luglio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


A proposito danny..sesso o amore...per puro caso hai scelto la parola sesso? Io lo ammetto..dopo il tradimento ...bo non so...non è come prima..bello si.molto..affinita come c è sempre stata...ma penso diverso...forse meno amore e piu sesso.


----------



## Giovanni1981 (19 Luglio 2018)

Lalla ha detto:


> Primo messaggio e prima discussione in questo forum.
> 
> Mi trovo in una situazione assurda nella quale non avrei mai pensato di ritrovarmi. Ho un rapporto stabile da ormai un sacco di anni e fino all'anno scorso non avevo mai tradito nessuno. Il rapporto con il mio compagno era soddisfacente, non perfetto, certo, ma ero sicuramente soddisfatta sia dal punto di vista personale che sessuale.
> 
> ...



finirai probabilmente quando la tua fantasia erotica nei confronti del giovincello sarà esaurita


----------



## bluestar02 (19 Agosto 2018)

Gaudeamus igitur iuvenes dum sumus o quasi insomma

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

